# Random health related "confessions"



## Surlysomething

I didn't know where to put...HALLELUJAH i'm finally getting an MRI TODAY!
Haha. I've been waiting so long to get into an open bore MRI machines.

I think it would be funny to see things like...."THANK GOD I got my period" or i'm SO HAPPY IT'S NOT HERPES.


----------



## TraciJo67

Surlysomething said:


> I didn't know where to put...HALLELUJAH i'm finally getting an MRI TODAY!
> Haha. I've been waiting so long to get into an open bore MRI machines.
> 
> I think it would be funny to see things like...."THANK GOD I got my period" or i'm SO HAPPY IT'S NOT HERPES.


 
A few weeks ago, after a vague (and horrified) suspicion, I took a home pregnancy test. Positive. Then had my husband run out and get another. Positive. I felt the tetonic plates of my entire existence come slamming painfully together. While I would have delighted in such news even 3-4 years ago, I'm 43 and my husband is 46 and ... just ... no. Relieved (and I will admit just a teeeeeeny bit sad) to report that I went to the doctor and had a blood serum test done to confirm that Jeebus didn't part the Red Sea D) for me. Follow up to be done later this month to rule out any troubling reasons for why I got 2 false positives but my doctor says that the most likely explanation is defective testing strips or hormonal interference from peri-menopause. So my health confession is that I'm damn glad, for once, that I've joined the 'aging' population


----------



## Surlysomething

TraciJo67 said:


> A few weeks ago, after a vague (and horrified) suspicion, I took a home pregnancy test. Positive. Then had my husband run out and get another. Positive. I felt the tetonic plates of my entire existence come slamming painfully together. While I would have delighted in such news even 3-4 years ago, I'm 43 and my husband is 46 and ... just ... no. Relieved (and I will admit just a teeeeeeny bit sad) to report that I went to the doctor and had a blood serum test done to confirm that Jeebus didn't part the Red Sea D) for me. Follow up to be done later this month to rule out any troubling reasons for why I got 2 false positives but my doctor says that the most likely explanation is defective testing strips or hormonal interference from peri-menopause. So my health confession is that I'm damn glad, for once, that I've joined the 'aging' population


 
Whoa. Us women have the craziest bodies.

Glad it's worked out in your favour..hopefully they figure out what's going on. We all eat so many hormones in our foods now and who knows what we breathe or what's in our water that could twig these things.


----------



## Missy9579

I have to spread rep around before giving it to you TraciJo :-(.

But I am glad you got the answer you wanted


----------



## Surlysomething

The MRI was a success.

I felt like a human burrito stuffed in a tube surrounded by Radiohead out-takes and remixes.


----------



## Tania

You're brave! I get really claustrophobic, so I'm pretty sure I'd freak out during an MRI.

Here's my confession. I've aged into a new demographic group. I'm 35. That means - drumroll! - BASELINE MAMMOGRAM. I did it. It was weird. I survived. No issues. Also got my regular bloodwork done and nothing out of the ordinary except slightly elevated cholesterol. That said, my cholesterol is down like 15 points and juuuust shy of "no worries." Pap smear is ok too.

Thank God. Because for some reason, I'm terrified of cervical cancer. I don't have any familial predisposition or anything, but I'm still just...eek.


----------



## HDANGEL15

TraciJo67 said:


> A few weeks ago, after a vague (and horrified) suspicion, I took a home pregnancy test. Positive. Then had my husband run out and get another. Positive. I felt the tetonic plates of my entire existence come slamming painfully together. While I would have delighted in such news even 3-4 years ago, I'm 43 and my husband is 46 and ... just ... no. Relieved (and I will admit just a teeeeeeny bit sad) to report that I went to the doctor and had a blood serum test done to confirm that Jeebus didn't part the Red Sea D) for me. Follow up to be done later this month to rule out any troubling reasons for why I got 2 false positives but my doctor says that the most likely explanation is defective testing strips or hormonal interference from peri-menopause. So my health confession is that I'm damn glad, for once, that I've joined the 'aging' population


*
AMEN!!!! 
*


Surlysomething said:


> Whoa. Us women have the craziest bodies.
> 
> Glad it's worked out in your favour..hopefully they figure out what's going on. We all eat so many hormones in our foods now and who knows what we breathe or what's in our water that could twig these things.





Surlysomething said:


> The MRI was a success.



*YEAH SURLY!!!!*

*IC I had 2 ocular migraines in less then 24 hours; they are really weird, you are kinda blind with bright light and swirly things blocking you from seeing anything dead on, just peripherally. The 2nd happened yesterday after I lifted w/trainer at gym and was on Elipitical...so NOT COOL AT ALL....

as life has it, i had an appt w/Gyno yesterday and discovered my BP was high and I just ignorantly stopped taking BP Meds for no good reason :doh:
what a moron i am for being educated somewhat...she prescribed a BP med that i wear as a patch for a week at a time, and side effect is it *MIGHT* help my thermostat from raging up/down like it does, despite all the good positive things i do from my female body....end of story...aging is a b_itch...but really is it? we wouldn't have done this to ourselves....aging and female bodies must have been designed by a BIG MEAN DICK *


----------



## Surlysomething

I officially have MS.
After finally getting my MRI last month, the results came in and the neurologist at UBC confirmed my suspicions.

Thankfully I haven't had a major episode since the first one, just effects (shakiness, exhaustion, heat intolerance, balance issues). My main concern was getting the proper 'team' in place in case I have another episode. Now I can get in to see the MS team at the University and the MRI machine is just across the bridge. (I'll have to get one at least once a year)

Even thought I knew in my heart of hearts I had this disease, it's still over-whelming. 

I've been struggling for quite awhile to be 'happy'. In some form or another. But running away a) isn't my style and b) won't get me anywhere 
I haven't told everyone in my life about the diagnosis. But my 'real' life doesn't visit me here and it feels good to get it off my chest.


(Cross-posted in BHM/FFA land)


----------



## TraciJo67

Surly, I'm sorry that this diagnosis was confirmed. I'm sure that it's something of a relief just to know, to not have to worry and wonder and fit this symptom into that potential illness, etc. I wish you the very best, and hope that you quickly find a way to fit this new reality into your life in a way that can still bring you optimal peace of mind. 

Also, bad news SUCKS and I'm sorry that you didn't get better news


----------



## Surlysomething

TraciJo67 said:


> Surly, I'm sorry that this diagnosis was confirmed. I'm sure that it's something of a relief just to know, to not have to worry and wonder and fit this symptom into that potential illness, etc. I wish you the very best, and hope that you quickly find a way to fit this new reality into your life in a way that can still bring you optimal peace of mind.
> 
> Also, bad news SUCKS and I'm sorry that you didn't get better news




Thanks, lady. It's been quite the journey so far.


----------



## mossystate

Surly, sorry about the shitty news. Use wherever to unload. 
--

My hair is thinning, and I am losing some. Have never had thick hair, but I am losing some on top of my head and it is depressing the fuck out of me. Thinking that a high-normal thyroid reading on a blood test last year, coupled with oodles of stress...something is up.


----------



## Surlysomething

mossystate said:


> Surly, sorry about the shitty news. Use wherever to unload.
> --
> 
> My hair is thinning, and I am losing some. Have never had thick hair, but I am losing some on top of my head and it is depressing the fuck out of me. Thinking that a high-normal thyroid reading on a blood test last year, coupled with oodles of stress...something is up.




Thanks, M.


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> I officially have MS.
> After finally getting my MRI last month, the results came in and the neurologist at UBC confirmed my suspicions.
> 
> Thankfully I haven't had a major episode since the first one, just effects (shakiness, exhaustion, heat intolerance, balance issues). My main concern was getting the proper 'team' in place in case I have another episode. Now I can get in to see the MS team at the University and the MRI machine is just across the bridge. (I'll have to get one at least once a year)
> 
> Even thought I knew in my heart of hearts I had this disease, it's still over-whelming.
> 
> I've been struggling for quite awhile to be 'happy'. In some form or another. But running away a) isn't my style and b) won't get me anywhere
> I haven't told everyone in my life about the diagnosis. But my 'real' life doesn't visit me here and it feels good to get it off my chest.
> 
> 
> (Cross-posted in BHM/FFA land)


Sorry about the diagnosis, T. I know you've been going through a lot of crap. Hugs and hey, this is an unloading zone so.....


----------



## Miss Vickie

Shit, Surly, that sucks. I'm so sorry, honey. From one autoimmune suffer to another, I gotta tell you -- I hate that this has happened to you.

I like your attitude, though, and your plan to get a good team in place. That's always been my way of handling my illness(es). I think your attitude and smarts will help you get the very best care.

And you know I'm always available if you need a virtual shoulder or someone in the medical field to talk to.

Hugs to you...


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> Sorry about the diagnosis, T. I know you've been going through a lot of crap. Hugs and hey, this is an unloading zone so.....


 

Thanks, Elaine. 

It's definitley been a shit pile for me lately, but at least i'm on the top of it. Haha.


----------



## Surlysomething

Miss Vickie said:


> Shit, Surly, that sucks. I'm so sorry, honey. From one autoimmune suffer to another, I gotta tell you -- I hate that this has happened to you.
> 
> I like your attitude, though, and your plan to get a good team in place. That's always been my way of handling my illness(es). I think your attitude and smarts will help you get the very best care.
> 
> And you know I'm always available if you need a virtual shoulder or someone in the medical field to talk to.
> 
> Hugs to you...


 

Thanks, lady! I always appreciate your advice and knowledge on medical issues so I might just hit you up for some more info. 

Right now I feel pretty good as I only have the effects of it. My major episose was a few years ago so i'm hoping that they are few and far between. The one thing that has surprised me in all of this stuff (MS and diabetes) is that you really have to be pro-active with your own health care. But if you ask, you'll find what you need in most cases.

One foot in front of the other. 

I hope you're feeling better yourself. Getting older sucks!


----------



## Fuzzy

HDL "Good" Cholesterol - 31 mg/dl ( needs to be greater than 40 in men )
LDL "Bad" Cholesterol - 90 mg/dl ( 120 or less, optimal )
VLDL Trigylercides - 300 mg/dl (150 or less, optimal)


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to being completely overwhelmed health wise.

Right now i'm exhausted.

My left ankle is still tender from the fall/sprain. My right foot has plantar fasciitis. When I get overheated I get shaky legs from the MS. 

And depression. The biggest. So I eat emotionally and that's so great for my stupid diabetes.

Blend it all up and I feel done. Done.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Oh, honey. I'm sorry. I know just how you feel.  It just gets overwhelming sometimes, doesn't it? One thing after another, each building on the other.

Are you have any kind of talk therapy to help you deal with all these diagnoses? I'm sorry if you've talked about this before. I've got one of my headaches (sigh) and need to get offline but wanted to let you know I hear you, loud and clear.

I hope you feel better soon, Surlysomething. I know this is hard.


----------



## Surlysomething

Miss Vickie said:


> Oh, honey. I'm sorry. I know just how you feel.  It just gets overwhelming sometimes, doesn't it? One thing after another, each building on the other.
> 
> Are you have any kind of talk therapy to help you deal with all these diagnoses? I'm sorry if you've talked about this before. I've got one of my headaches (sigh) and need to get offline but wanted to let you know I hear you, loud and clear.
> 
> I hope you feel better soon, Surlysomething. I know this is hard.



Thanks, you always cheer me up.

Unfortunately the chronic health counseling program that I was going to has been cancelled by the government. We're all so furious. Finally a program that works and they've decided to earmark the money for "street people".  

I can see my counselor privately on a sliding scale so I just need to find the money for it. 

Sorry about your headache. Hopefully it doesn't last too long.


----------



## EMH1701

IDK where to put this.

I have a weird muscle spasm. The thumb on my right hand has been occasionally twitching the last couple of weeks.

No other symptoms.

Frigging weird.

I'm 35 and hoping it's not benign tremors.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks, you always cheer me up.
> 
> Unfortunately the chronic health counseling program that I was going to has been cancelled by the government. We're all so furious. Finally a program that works and they've decided to earmark the money for "street people".
> 
> I can see my counselor privately on a sliding scale so I just need to find the money for it.
> 
> Sorry about your headache. Hopefully it doesn't last too long.



I'm glad I could cheer you up a little. I hope you're able to get into counseling; that's so frustrating that they had to shift funding against mental health for people who aren't living on the streets. I understand they have needs, but so do you. Yesterday I had a girl who needed counseling and there are no real low income mental health programs for non-Native Alaskans. It was frustrating. 

I'm finding my visits are helping me a lot. We're doing cognitive therapy which is a great antidote to my anxiety about school and trying to figure out how to manage my life right now. The reason I'm putting myself through the stress in my life is so I can keep my insurance. At least I have that; I hate to think of managing my illness without insurance. It's a pretty spendy illness.

The headaches I kind of brought on myself. I was feeling so good I decided to try to start titrating down on my meds. Bad idea. This is why nurses make bad patients (as do budding nurse practitioners I suppose). I saw my eye doctor who said my eyes are fine but that I need to plan on being on the meds for at least six months (sigh). I guess I was in the 'denial' stage of dealing with my illness. 

Hope you're feeling a little more hopeful about things.


----------



## tinkerbell

Thank god I got my period this week!  As much as I hate it, it being a little late was not good for me!


----------



## Shosh

Surlysomething said:


> I officially have MS.
> After finally getting my MRI last month, the results came in and the neurologist at UBC confirmed my suspicions.
> 
> Thankfully I haven't had a major episode since the first one, just effects (shakiness, exhaustion, heat intolerance, balance issues). My main concern was getting the proper 'team' in place in case I have another episode. Now I can get in to see the MS team at the University and the MRI machine is just across the bridge. (I'll have to get one at least once a year)
> 
> Even thought I knew in my heart of hearts I had this disease, it's still over-whelming.
> 
> I've been struggling for quite awhile to be 'happy'. In some form or another. But running away a) isn't my style and b) won't get me anywhere
> I haven't told everyone in my life about the diagnosis. But my 'real' life doesn't visit me here and it feels good to get it off my chest.
> 
> 
> (Cross-posted in BHM/FFA land)



I am so sorry Tina. You must be filled with all kinds of emotions right now.

I am not going to tell you how you should feel about this based on my own experience with MS, because I have had twenty years to get used to the fact that I have it, and I have worked through all the stages of emotion related to it.
Having said that I have gone back to being angry that I have it, because it places restrictions on my life. 

The MS Society of Canada is world renowed in terms of their efforts to lobby for the interests of those with MS.
They also sponsor a lot of medical conferences related to MS.

If you have to have MS, you are in a good place to be.

I guess you will take it step by step in terms of deciding in consultation with your neurologist which treatment will be right for you.

I am pretty knowledgeable about the injectible medication as I took Rebif for several years, before I started on Tysabri the intravenous monthly treatment.

Anyway, please let me know how you are doing as the months go on.

Welcome to this stupid club that nobody wants to join meanwhile.


----------



## Miss Vickie

"Now what?", you may ask. That's what I asked myself last Sunday when the abdominal pain, which had been annoying me all day at work reached fever pitch (literally -- my fever was going up, too) and I ended up in the ER. 

I quickly ran through the list of potential diagnoses for lower left quadrant abdominal pain. Ovarian cyst? Nope. No ovary there. Hmmm. Appendicitis? Nope. Wrong side. Hmmm. Kidney stone? Possibly, but it's too low. UTI? Unlikely, since I had no pain in the center of my abdomen (as I palpated my abdomen).

"It's just bowel there", I said to Burt as he drove me to the ER. "WTF?"

Four hours later, I got my answer: Diverticulitis. My mom had diverticulitis, and in fact had a colostomy for a few weeks, which I credit in part with my interest in nursing. I loved taking care of her, was fascinated by the whole process of changing out the bags, cleaning the wound, it was fun and I was never grossed out -- just fascinated. Weird, huh? As I grew up and thought about her diagnosis (she lost nearly 200 pounds from it, not to mention stopped smoking -- her desire for nicotine disappeared as she awoke from surgery) I figured it was her crappy American diet that caused it, and sniffed in arrogance as I ate my multigrain bread, my sticks 'n twigs cereal, figuring that would never happen to me. 

Except that, apparently, it has.

Clearly there is a genetic component to it because I keep hearing of families where diverticulitis is passed along from parent to child like eye color. So despite my high fiber diet, my crazy regular and frequent stoolage, and the probiotics I take like candy, I have it too.

So what's the first thing they did? Take me off my high fiber diet. And what's the first thing that happened? I got constipated. W.T.F. And since straining is the very WORST thing I can do, I've had to invest in all sorts of things to get ... uh... things... moving.

The antibiotics have cleared the fever, the nausea has mostly resolved, and I haven't missed a beat from work or clinicals. Four hours after leaving the ER I was at Planned Parenthood, doing breast exams and pap smears, despite pain that would sometimes take my breath away. I worked the rest of the week, and then all this weekend, and today is the first day I've taken off because I'm really tired of working while feeling like I'm being beaten by a tire iron.

Now I await my visit with a specialist which is some weeks away, while being unsure about whether I should eat fiber or not, and whether the pain is normal or not. Tomorrow I see my nurse practitioner, and I'm not sure she'll know she she has access to the same information I have -- and it's all contradictory. But maybe she'll get further with a call to a GI doc than I can. They all refuse to tell me anything, because I'm calling as a patient.

So anyway... yeah... my confession? My arrogance at having a "cast iron GI tract, despite gastric bypass surgery"? Not so much anymore.  Pride does, indeed, goeth before a fall. Who knew?


----------



## MisticalMisty

Ugh ladies, I am so sorry that you are going through so much.

My confession is I'm really struggling right now. I had 1 good week...1 good week of numbers in the last 4 years and I don't know why they were good that 1 week, because they haven't been again.

I hate being dependent upon free healthcare because my dr. sucks and doesn't try to help..just insists that I starve myself with a 1,000 calorie diet. He won't try any other meds..etc.

I'm just feeling so defeated. I need a good team and right now..I've got the worst. BLAH


----------



## tinkerbell

Wow, 1000 calorie diet?!?! If you can, I'd find a new Dr!

Can you look back over that one good week, and see what you did that kept your numbers in check? What did you eat? What did you do?


----------



## Sweetie

I have fibroids that are the size of a 3 month pregnancy...and while going for my follow up appt found out that my blood pressure is high...totally unexpected.


----------



## louisaml

I stopped getting my period again. I went without having it for so long. I finally got it again in February and March after the second round of hormone pills. It was really heavy but I loved having it cause I felt normal. Didn't get it in April. Had some very light spotting the first week of May. Now nothing. I took a test just in case, but it was negative. I missed my OBGYN appt in May cause they forgot to call the new number. So I am seeing them on June 21 for my pappy and some more hormone pills. I am experiencing again the same bad cramping in my ovaries that I had when I didn't get my period for several years. I am really bloated and miserable. The thought of having to go through this again really hurts a lot mentally. Plus with all this comes really bad incontinence. I have had ultrasound after ultrasound and they can't find a cause. They ruled out the hypothyroidism because my levels were normal when I wasn't getting my period. I just want to be a normal 24 year old girl that gets to buy maxi pads. It worries me cause my mom died from ovarian cancer 4 years ago.


----------



## louisaml

MisticalMisty said:


> Ugh ladies, I am so sorry that you are going through so much.
> 
> My confession is I'm really struggling right now. I had 1 good week...1 good week of numbers in the last 4 years and I don't know why they were good that 1 week, because they haven't been again.
> 
> I hate being dependent upon free healthcare because my dr. sucks and doesn't try to help..just insists that I starve myself with a 1,000 calorie diet. He won't try any other meds..etc.
> 
> I'm just feeling so defeated. I need a good team and right now..I've got the worst. BLAH



I know how it feels to have free health care it really does suck when you have the doctors that couldn't care less. A 1000 calorie diet sounds a tad drastic. When a body is starved it overcompensates for what it isn't getting. The doctor obviously has a stick up his butt that is causing him to talk crap.


----------



## EMH1701

Most people need a mininum of 1200 to 1300 calories to not go into starvation mode and completely slow your metabolism. Even most fad diets admit this.

Any doctor who goes below that isn't being professional, IMHO.

I personally try to eat healthy without counting calories...life is too short to count calories forever!


----------



## Lamia

I am dreading going to the doctor and getting things checked out...like my lady parts and my colon. 

I've been losing weight for the last year or so because of IBS I am assuming. Not a whole lot of weight maybe 40 lbs, but I'm not doing anything different but being a little more active and cutting down on soda and trying to eat heathier I pray that's the case not some bad health reason. 

*my mom, sister and aunt have all had uteran cancer in the last 10 years. *


----------



## Miss Vickie

Lamia said:


> I am dreading going to the doctor and getting things checked out...like my lady parts and my colon.
> 
> I've been losing weight for the last year or so because of IBS I am assuming. Not a whole lot of weight maybe 40 lbs, but I'm not doing anything different but being a little more active and cutting down on soda and trying to eat heathier I pray that's the case not some bad health reason.
> 
> *my mom, sister and aunt have all had uteran cancer in the last 10 years. *



Lamia, I think it's good you're getting checked out. It's possible that being more active and cutting down on soda is enough to cause weight loss, but it's always good to get stuff checked out.

Recently, I went through a situation with a loved one. It's interesting people's perspectives about weight loss when we start out fat. My friend, with her own weight problem said, "Oh it's no big deal" about a 40 pound weight loss in a matter of a couple of months (unintended). However, if the person was of "normal" weight to begin with, I think most people would be concerned. 

Most likely there is an innocent explanation, but it's better to be reassured or know what you're doing with, rather than be left with wondering.

I'm glad to hear you're going to get it checked out (if I understood correctly). We have to take responsibility for our lady parts. 

Good luck!


----------



## Miss Vickie

Update on my diverticulitis. I finally got in with my nurse practitioner (can't get in with the GI specialist until next week) and she called the specialist and asked why, after 10 days of antibiotics, I still had pain. After reviewing my antibiotic regimen he said that was the culprit. I was inadequately treated with antibiotics. So I have two MORE weeks of Metronidazone (which means two MORE weeks of not being able to have even a glass of wine) and the addition of a different antibiotic. 

I swear, if we keep this up, my intestines will be so sterile you'll be able to eat off of them. Not that you'd want to, but still...

I also had a visit with my acupuncturist who did some great therapy with cool light laser and acupuncture and I got up from her table with the pain totally gone.

I'm continuing to feel much better, and am hopeful that I can avoid surgery. Nobody wants a coloscopy.


----------



## Surlysomething

I had heartburn the other night so bad I aspirated it. I woke up choking and I couldn't breathe.

This is the second time it's happened and it scared the shit out of me.

I ended up taking most of yesterday off because I felt so crappy. Terrible headache and my neck is sore from all the coughing.

FML


----------



## Miss Vickie

Surlysomething said:


> I had heartburn the other night so bad I aspirated it. I woke up choking and I couldn't breathe.
> 
> This is the second time it's happened and it scared the shit out of me.
> 
> I ended up taking most of yesterday off because I felt so crappy. Terrible headache and my neck is sore from all the coughing.
> 
> FML



Oh, ow. Just what you needed -- not. Can you get over the counter H2 receptor blockers or Proton pump inhibitors? Here they're called Zantac or Prilosec. You take them every day but they work like a charm.

Poor darlin.


----------



## Surlysomething

Miss Vickie said:


> Oh, ow. Just what you needed -- not. Can you get over the counter H2 receptor blockers or Proton pump inhibitors? Here they're called Zantac or Prilosec. You take them every day but they work like a charm.
> 
> Poor darlin.


 
I'm a disaster. Haha. I'm pretty amazed I make it out of bed most mornings.

Thank god for places like this and cool music and sunny days. 

I did this to myself as I know better than to eat certain foods. I have to be more careful. 

Thanks for the kind words and advice. As usual you're the sweetest.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Surlysomething said:


> I'm a disaster. Haha. I'm pretty amazed I make it out of bed most mornings.



Oh honey, you and me both. I'm kind of amazed I haven't fallen apart. (Yet).



> Thank god for places like this and cool music and sunny days.
> 
> I did this to myself as I know better than to eat certain foods. I have to be more careful.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words and advice. As usual you're the sweetest.



Thanks. I'm sorry you have heartburn. That doesn't even seem half fair. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## CastingPearls

Since I started taking Synthroid (the generic but I'm too lazy too Google the name) I haven't really slept much, don't need it at all (going to bed at daybreak and not even sleepy) and wake up refreshed after 4 hours or less. I have no appetite, have lost weight and wonder if after taking it for about a month now, I should just get used to this. I'm not complaining. I'm just weirded out.


----------



## Miss Vickie

CastingPearls said:


> Since I started taking Synthroid (the generic but I'm too lazy too Google the name) I haven't really slept much, don't need it at all (going to bed at daybreak and not even sleepy) and wake up refreshed after 4 hours or less. I have no appetite, have lost weight and wonder if after taking it for about a month now, I should just get used to this. I'm not complaining. I'm just weirded out.



Do you think maybe you're on too high a dose? Are you having any feelings of heart racing, pounding or feeling too hot? Are your hands trembly? What you're experiencing is a little unusual for someone on the appropriate dose. You should be able to sleep, and you should have an appetite. 

Are they planning on rechecking your levels any time soon?


My confession? I saw my GI doc today and have to have a colonoscopy (ugh) in a few weeks. But on the up side, I can stop taking the antibiotics and return to a high fiber diet. YAY! Even better, since I'm going off the antibiotic I was on, I can start having a little wine again. DOUBLE YAY!

Also, I seem to have lost 15 pounds since January. The only real difference (other than eating soft foods) is that I'm not drinking Diet Coke or any carbonated drinks since starting a new med. This med, Diamox, makes carbonated drinks taste like rocket fuel. So I think that I'm probably unintentionally eating less without the Diet Coke; either that or the lack of Nutrasweet has changed my metabolism.

Weird, huh?


----------



## CastingPearls

Actually, they have checked and increased my dose to 50 mcgs. No heart racing, no pounding, no trembly, yes hot but I've always been extremely cold for years so I actually welcome that part. Ambien CR knocks me right out but I'm not at all sleepy when I do go to bed..there's no sleepiness...just take the pill and I'm out cold for a few hours.

I go for more labs tomorrow though, so we shall see. 


YAY to wine!!!


----------



## Sweetie

CastingPearls said:


> Actually, they have checked and increased my dose to 50 mcgs. No heart racing, no pounding, no trembly, yes hot but I've always been extremely cold for years so I actually welcome that part. Ambien CR knocks me right out but I'm not at all sleepy when I do go to bed..there's no sleepiness...just take the pill and I'm out cold for a few hours.
> 
> I go for more labs tomorrow though, so we shall see.
> 
> 
> YAY to wine!!!



Ahhh Ambien...knockout pills for sure. But...I don't know if they have this affect on you but I find all kinds of remnants of snacks in the morning that I have absolutely no memory of eating when I take it. I've also been told that I've had conversations with people that I have no recollection of. But I do sleep for a little while at least.


----------



## Cors

When I take Ambien, if I don't fall asleep within the hour I tend to hallucinate - scary! I remember most of those little trips vividly the morning after though. I hate the early awakening bit though and I generally don't feel all that rested. Good that I rarely use it these days. 

On another note, I used to find myself waking up with wrappers, even the icky juicy plastic bag that held raw chicken that I don't remember eating in the morning! That only happens when I am not eating enough though. 

Having an annoying gastroparesis flare up at the moment and it sucks being so bloated and nauseous all day. I hope it settles down soon so I can at least indulge in all the yummy raw fruits I love!


----------



## CastingPearls

I've heard of sleep-eating, sleep-shopping (one documented case of a woman buying a new car) etc. while under the influence of Ambien. 

It just makes me go out cold and I sleep deeply until I wake up but right before I wake up I have extremely vivid dreams and if you're there you can talk to me and I'll answer you from the dream and make NO sense at all. LOL


----------



## Fat Brian

Crystal has taken Ambien for almost 15 years now. She does have some of the weird side effects from time to time. Like Cors said, if she doesn't go to sleep fairly quickly after taking it she has visual hallucinations. She also sleep eats on occasion, never anything cooked thankfully, its usually cereal or an entire bag of chips. Sometimes if she gets woken up shortly after going to sleep she will say shes incredibly horny. Try as she might though, she has never reached orgasm in these sleep sex sessions, something about the medicine seems to shut down some important, orgasm related part of the brain.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Burtimus did a sleep podcast the other night. A friend of his found him online and interviewed him via Skype for a podcast and it was, apparently, hilarious but unusable. 

I threatened to take the Ambien away unless he promises to get in bed, computer off, BEFORE he takes it.


----------



## TraciJo67

Fat Brian said:


> Crystal has taken Ambien for almost 15 years now. She does have some of the weird side effects from time to time. Like Cors said, if she doesn't go to sleep fairly quickly after taking it she has visual hallucinations. She also sleep eats on occasion, never anything cooked thankfully, its usually cereal or an entire bag of chips. Sometimes if she gets woken up shortly after going to sleep she will say shes incredibly horny. Try as she might though, she has never reached orgasm in these sleep sex sessions, something about the medicine seems to shut down some important, orgasm related part of the brain.


 
Wow, Brian. That's ... a lot of information. About your wife.


----------



## Fat Brian

I'm not trying to be lewd, I was just adding our experiences with the current topic. Ambien has some pretty severe and odd side effects, some more documented than others. The sleep eating came out pretty early but the sleep arousal is much less reported.


----------



## Miss Vickie

My confession? Sarcoidosis sucks. I had a really stressful event happen at work which, coupled with stress in my personal life and school stress had nudged me over the edge. I woke up this morning feeling like I'd been run over by a train, and having trouble breathing. And my inhaler? Empty. Super.


----------



## Isa

Fat Brian said:


> I'm not trying to be lewd, I was just adding our experiences with the current topic. Ambien has some pretty severe and odd side effects, some more documented than others. The sleep eating came out pretty early but the sleep arousal is much less reported.



I think all of the side effects need to be discussed publicly. I heard about the sleep arousal from a friend. Her husband told her about everything she'd done the night before and she had absolutely no memory of it which ended up freaking both of them out. No one ever told them something like that could happen. 

That and the other things I've heard stopped me from ever considering taking Ambien which has been suggested in the past by a doctor for my insomnia.


----------



## Isa

Miss Vickie said:


> My confession? Sarcoidosis sucks. I had a really stressful event happen at work which, coupled with stress in my personal life and school stress had nudged me over the edge. I woke up this morning feeling like I'd been run over by a train, and having trouble breathing. And my inhaler? Empty. Super.



Sorry to hear this Vickie. Hope things get better soon! 


p.s. In the future please keep a spare filled inhaler on hand.


----------



## Surlysomething

Miss Vickie said:


> My confession? Sarcoidosis sucks. I had a really stressful event happen at work which, coupled with stress in my personal life and school stress had nudged me over the edge. I woke up this morning feeling like I'd been run over by a train, and having trouble breathing. And my inhaler? Empty. Super.



 I hope the rest of your week is a lot less stressy and a lot more relaxing.

You deserve it.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Isa said:


> Sorry to hear this Vickie. Hope things get better soon!
> 
> 
> p.s. In the future please keep a spare filled inhaler on hand.



Thanks, and I know, you'd think I'd know better. But I use my inhaler so infrequently, that I forget to keep one (or two!) current. I'd planned on getting a prescription at work but all hell broke loose so, yeah, it didn't happen. 



Surlysomething said:


> I hope the rest of your week is a lot less stressy and a lot more relaxing.
> 
> You deserve it.



Thanks, darlin'. It's pretty much guaranteed to be more stressful but hopefully I can deal with it a little better.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

((((((((Vickie))))))))))))))) I certainly understand the stress of dealing with health issues. One day at a time, sister.

AND PLEASE keep a rescue inhaler with you at all times. If you are like me, you may not need it for a long, long time and then BANG.............it will hit you when you least expect it.
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Miss Vickie

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> ((((((((Vickie))))))))))))))) I certainly understand the stress of dealing with health issues. One day at a time, sister.
> 
> AND PLEASE keep a rescue inhaler with you at all times. If you are like me, you may not need it for a long, long time and then BANG.............it will hit you when you least expect it.
> Hugs, Kara



Yeah it was pretty silly of me. I'd thump any of my patients if they did something like that, and in fact I always ask at every visit, "Do you have a current prescription for your inhaler?" if they're asthmatic. The inhaler is of questionable use with Sarcoidosis but it always makes me feel better and calms down my cough, which has been awful with the cottonwood fluff in the air and a lot of stress going on in my life. 

We had a rough delivery at work -- and I was literally in the middle of it -- the other day. I held it together okay, finished up my day, but the next morning I woke up feeling like I'd been hit by a truck. There is definitely a huge connection between stress and illness. I could hardly move all day, and my lungs were terrible. I'm finally coming out of it now, but it's important not to underestimate the role of stress on our lives. Ever since going back to school last year I've ended up with all kinds of health problems. I have to believe there's a connection.


----------



## EMH1701

Cut my lip an hour ago and I've been applying pressure to it off and on ever since. It hasn't stopped bleeding and I'm kinda worried. I put some antiseptic stuff on it.

If only I could put a band-aid on it.


----------



## Surlysomething

I dislike my job. A lot. 
More than i've disliked pretty much anything in my life. Don't get me wrong, i'm thankful for it...but the people make me miserable.

I got the job because an old boss/friend worked here so my resume got to the top of the pile. We've been friends for 16 years. 

She's turned into such a sea-hag with this job that I can barely handle even looking at her some days. I secretly wish she would call in sick almost every day.

She is being such a bitch today that for the first time in a long time I got this feeling that I needed to shove my face into a whole cake, followed by hoovering some chicken, maybe some ice cream and a whole bunch of cookies. I wish I was better at dealing with stress because I really hate being triggered like this. I'm SO angry right now.


----------



## Tad

Sorry for all your stress at work, Surly! I hope that you can find somewhere less toxic--this is stress you do not need


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I stress eat too, Surly. It's why I gained nearly 50 pounds in the last year and a half at my old job. My exit strategy, nursing school, got me out before I started having major health problems (my migraines even disappeared after I quit).


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, everyone.

I feel quite a bit better today. I worked it out in my head and swore a lot at home. Haha.

Her computer is in the shop too so she's working in another office. YAY!



I just needed to vent. :bow:


----------



## imfree

A fool hires himself for his own attorney and to that occupation, I'll add "doctor"! Ignorant of correct medical medical protocol, I had taken myself off supplemental oxygen a little over a year ago. The home oxygen nurse at the VA, set me straight, immediately after hearing that I had been in mild congestive heart failure before, and advised me that CHF patients are *NEVER* to go off oxygen! I'm already missing that year of hosefreedom, but the increasing energy level is worth dealing with the hose and related oxygen equipment. My saturations had been drifting downward for a couple months, now, and I've seen redness around my stasis wound on right leg, as well as having a substantial level of fatigue these past weeks. My White Blood Cell Count was 13,500, so they sent an antibiotic home with me. I was suspecting a relapse of cellulitis, myself.


----------



## Tracyarts

My confession is that I have been putting off going to the dentist for way too long and will almost certainly be paying for it now. We have medical insurance, but no dental or vision coverage. And while we don't quality for any form of subsidised healthcare benefits, money is pretty tight now. I got frustrated and discouraged looking for a dentist that we could afford, and gave up for quite a while. I finally found a dental clinic in my area that offers discount services without having to be able to qualify for any form of public assistance. The basic exam and x-ray fees are completely do-able for us, and any procedures will be done on a sliding fee scale, one procedure at a time, so that we can afford it. So, Tuesday I have an appointment. Hopefully my teeth won't wind up being completely wrecked from putting it off so long.

Tracy


----------



## Miss Vickie

Good luck, Tracy. I'm glad you found a more affordable option for you to get dental care done. If you have dental schools, or dental hygiene schools, in your area, you can also get your care done for cheap or free so that's another option. Your teeth might not be in bad shape. I've gone years and done fine. So much of it is related to genetics, diet, your personal care of your teeth that you may luck out. I'm hoping so!

My confession is that my Sarcoid is reaching epic badness right now. I saw my acupuncturist last week and felt much better but they waxed the floors at work which put me right back where I was (worse, actually) and left work early. I'm going to pick up steroids today (sigh) because my breathing is so bad. I hate this effin' disease. Fortunately, everyone at work was super nice about me leaving early and had to shove me out the door, since the brain fog and hypoxia was making me dizzy and potentially unsafe. I felt bad leaving, but it had to be done.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Has anyone reading this ever experienced an intercostal (chest) muscle sprain? I believe I injured one of mine sneezing (?!?!?) last week. I was emptying the clothes dryer, felt a big sneeze coming on and braced myself against the machine with my body kind of twisted. I felt fairly intense pain immediately below my right breast, a bit off to the side. I thought about seeing a doctor at first, but after visiting Dr. Google a few times and noticing a definite pattern to the pain intensity (worst in the morning, hurts with every move and deep breath, then eases up throughout the day to the point where I only feel something when I touch the area and as I lay down to bed at night), I'm feeling pretty confident of my self diagnosis. It has been exactly one week since it happened without much change yet indicating it is getting better, but some of what I read online indicated it could take 2-3 months to fully heal. I'll see my doctor if it doesn't improve or gets worse, but I am curious if anyone else has experienced this kind of sprain and how long it took before they felt back to normal. Thanks!


----------



## Jes

ThatFatGirl said:


> Has anyone reading this ever experienced an intercostal (chest) muscle sprain? I believe I injured one of mine sneezing (?!?!?) last week. Thanks!



Could this be the costochondritis that i've posted about a few times before? It's a bitch and a half but you learn to live with it, and realize quickly the moves and things that make it worse.

I hate to recommend a weekly stint of naproxen (aleve) b/c there's so much sodium in that shit and some people take it every.single.day w/o ever thinking about what it could be doing to their blood pressure, but that was one 'cure' for me. One solid week of non-stop naproxen. It lessened the inflammation. 

I get it every now and then, but I know what it is, I know it's non-cardiac chest pain so I'm not scared, and I move on. 

Good luck


----------



## Miss Vickie

It definitely sounds like costochondritis, but the only way you'd know for sure is if you see a doctor or nurse practitioner. Generally, though, if you take pain reliever and it gets better, it's musculoskeletal. But if you have shortness of breath, heaviness in the chest or any other worrisome symptoms, you should definitely get seen.

Have you tried Ibuprofen? And does it help?

Hope you feel better soon!

My ongoing confession: Steroids are magic and my Sarcoid is way better! I can breathe without effort, I have more energy and my joints are feeling better, too. Better living through pharmacology!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Ooh! Yes, my symptoms definitely fit for costochondritis. I have been taking ibuprofen (400 mg) and Tylenol (500 mg) about three times a day and it does help. I'll play it by ear and see how I feel Monday as far as seeing the doctor goes. I'm trying to avoid her for a few months until I can get my weight better in check (ridiculous, I know).

I appreciate the feedback, Jes and Vickie, thank you. Glad you are feeling better today, Vickie. I became a fan of steroids (well, more of a love/hate thing) when my back pain was so bad last year. I had two rounds of it when the situation was at it's worst and it got me through it. I hope you only feel better from here on out.


----------



## Jes

Miss Vickie said:


> It definitely sounds like costochondritis, but the only way you'd know for sure is if you see a doctor or nurse practitioner. Generally, though, if you take pain reliever and it gets better, it's musculoskeletal. !



Hmmm. Are you agreeing with me or disagreeing (that sounds so harsh! Not how I mean it)? I'm ... when you say muscoskeletel, that includes cartilage? I don't even know. SORRY, JR. HIGH HEALTH TEACHER, I WAS PASSING NOTES AND NOT LISTENING. Does it make sense that the Aleve helped me? Confused.


----------



## Jes

Had a special type of syncope the other night, and got myself a goose egg on my forehead from a 1-point landing on the bathroom door!

I tell you what--I hate that middle-of-the-night shit. Isn't that the worst? Don't we always feel the most alone and helpless in the middle of the night?


----------



## CastingPearls

I've been taking a steroid meti (medi?)-pack for the past 4 days to combat a bronchial/asthma flare-up I get every July (I swear it's all the sassafras trees on my property) Because the last time I took it I had what can only be described as psychotic side-effects (roid rage?), my doctor insisted we try again only along with a heavy dose of Xanax each time I take the steroid which means I've been pretty heavily sedated and loopy. I have two days left and while I'm breathing much better (also trying a new allergy med which seems to also be very effective-others in the past it almost seems I'm immune to) so things are looking up. 

I was also prescribed a bottle of robitussin with codeine but haven't needed to use it. It's nice to know I have options.


----------



## Jes

CastingPearls said:


> a heavy dose of Xanax each time I take the steroid which means I've been pretty heavily sedated and loopy.



your eyelids are getting heavy, you are getting very sleepy, you are suddenly remembering you owe me that $100 .... *snap* WAKE UP!

I'll take a check, or cash, whichever's easier...


----------



## Miss Vickie

ThatFatGirl said:


> Ooh! Yes, my symptoms definitely fit for costochondritis. I have been taking ibuprofen (400 mg) and Tylenol (500 mg) about three times a day and it does help. I'll play it by ear and see how I feel Monday as far as seeing the doctor goes. I'm trying to avoid her for a few months until I can get my weight better in check (ridiculous, I know).



I like how you're using ibuprofen and acetaminophen. They work differently and work well together. But don't put off seeing your doctor if you need her. I bet she'd feel awful if she knew you were putting off seeing her; if she makes you feel badly, please talk to her. I stopped seeing a doctor because I felt that she made me feel badly about my weight (this after WLS!) Silly because she was probably a great doctor for me. :doh:



> I appreciate the feedback, Jes and Vickie, thank you. Glad you are feeling better today, Vickie. I became a fan of steroids (well, more of a love/hate thing) when my back pain was so bad last year. I had two rounds of it when the situation was at it's worst and it got me through it. I hope you only feel better from here on out.



I'm definitely doing better. I put off steroids because the people in my Sarcoidosis groups talk about how awful they feel on them but they're on them looooong term, so no doubt the symptoms get worse the longer you're on them. My breathing is easier and other than some hot flashes, I feel great.



Jes said:


> Hmmm. Are you agreeing with me or disagreeing (that sounds so harsh! Not how I mean it)? I'm ... when you say muscoskeletel, that includes cartilage? I don't even know. SORRY, JR. HIGH HEALTH TEACHER, I WAS PASSING NOTES AND NOT LISTENING. Does it make sense that the Aleve helped me? Confused.



I'm totally agreeing with you.  And yes it totally makes sense. Aleve is just another antiinflammatory (naproxen) but it never helps me and you can't take it as often so I don't recommend it as often. And musculoskeletal just means not caused by a heart or lung problem. Although truthfully, the costochondritis I have is from my Sarcoidosis, so it's definitely caused by a major lung problem. But for most people it's caused by moving the wrong way, lifting too much, etc. 

Have I confused you more?



Jes said:


> Had a special type of syncope the other night, and got myself a goose egg on my forehead from a 1-point landing on the bathroom door!
> 
> I tell you what--I hate that middle-of-the-night shit. Isn't that the worst? Don't we always feel the most alone and helpless in the middle of the night?



Well no wonder you're confused. You fell and bonked your noggin. Do you usually pass out at night? Should I be worried for you? Should you be worried for you? 



CastingPearls said:


> I've been taking a steroid meti (medi?)-pack for the past 4 days to combat a bronchial/asthma flare-up I get every July (I swear it's all the sassafras trees on my property) Because the last time I took it I had what can only be described as psychotic side-effects (roid rage?), my doctor insisted we try again only along with a heavy dose of Xanax each time I take the steroid which means I've been pretty heavily sedated and loopy. I have two days left and while I'm breathing much better (also trying a new allergy med which seems to also be very effective-others in the past it almost seems I'm immune to) so things are looking up.
> 
> I was also prescribed a bottle of robitussin with codeine but haven't needed to use it. It's nice to know I have options.



Sounds like we're on the same medi-pack! (I swear, you and I must be related somehow). I'm halfway through mine as well and feel great (see above). I don't get ragey but the first day I felt super jacked up and kind of anxious. But doing great now. I'm thinking about talking to someone about a corticosteroid inhaler as a step up for my Sarc so I can avoid oral steroids. I already have a cataract and don't want to court making it worse or getting a new one.

And isn't Xanax great? I take a (prescribed!) extended release Xanax for sleep. Works way better than anything else I've tried. 



Jes said:


> your eyelids are getting heavy, you are getting very sleepy, you are suddenly remembering you owe me that $100 .... *snap* WAKE UP!
> 
> I'll take a check, or cash, whichever's easier...



I'm so glad you'd never take advantage of someone in an altered state of consciousness.


----------



## Jes

Miss Vickie said:


> Well no wonder you're confused. You fell and bonked your noggin. Do you usually pass out at night? Should I be worried for you? Should you be worried for you?
> )



Everyone should be worried for me. I'm insane.

No, no. I mean, yes, but I wouldn't be worried about the rather-infrequent noggin bonking. 

It's that damned vagus nerve. When something goes wrong in my bel-bel, and I have those cramps that mean business and say: EVACUATE, NOW!, the roiling in there trips the vagus nerve, which drops makes my blood pool, drops my BP and deprives my brain of oxygen. I think that's part of why it's such an awful experience; not only are you having bad GI pain, but you're fuzzy b/c you can't think straight, so you can't speak or process as well as normal. And then *boom,* you're down. But, of course, being (mostly) flat restores appropriate blood flow, so you're good again. 

I think it was the lebanese food. Something did NOT sit right and then, when I tried sitting right, as it were, that didn't work either. 

I WILL say that for the 2nd bout (moments after the first), I smartly put my head between my knees. That marks the first time I've ever been able to do that and it saved me from another TKO. I was proud. Normally I can't think straight enough to do so!


----------



## Saoirse

So I'm the type of person that won't go to doctor/ dentisit appts unless I'm in wicked pain(and even then I usually take a handful of ibuprofen and wait it out). Well I went to the dentist for a cleaning a few weeks ago... hadn't been there in 6ish years...

Today I had 4 extractions done! 2 were top wisdom teeth that had grown in fine, but they crumbled a few years ago. The other 2 were busted up molars.

I would just like to let it be known that I am one of the best dental patients ever. Needles don't bother me, I'm cool with the drill, yanking these suckers out didn't phase me and I don't gag easily! I don't get nervous or anxious eitherm. I love novacaine!

And the vicodin has me feelin gooooooood


----------



## Miss Vickie

Jes said:


> Everyone should be worried for me. I'm insane.



We love that about you. 



> It's that damned vagus nerve. When something goes wrong in my bel-bel, and I have those cramps that mean business and say: EVACUATE, NOW!, the roiling in there trips the vagus nerve, which drops makes my blood pool, drops my BP and deprives my brain of oxygen. I think that's part of why it's such an awful experience; not only are you having bad GI pain, but you're fuzzy b/c you can't think straight, so you can't speak or process as well as normal. And then *boom,* you're down. But, of course, being (mostly) flat restores appropriate blood flow, so you're good again.
> 
> I think it was the lebanese food. Something did NOT sit right and then, when I tried sitting right, as it were, that didn't work either.
> 
> I WILL say that for the 2nd bout (moments after the first), I smartly put my head between my knees. That marks the first time I've ever been able to do that and it saved me from another TKO. I was proud. Normally I can't think straight enough to do so!



Good job on avoiding another injury. This happens to guys fairly often. They vagal out standing up peeing in the middle of the night and ... down they go. It's worse as they age and have to bear down to pee. We encourage them to sit down to pee but, old habits die hard.

I nearly face planted the other night, tripping over my dog, who loves to sleep at the side of my bed. She wasn't in her usual spot so I thought she'd gone downstairs but she was at the foot of the bed and I nearly tripped over her when getting up to pee. I'm sure it would have been amusing to anyone else to see.


----------



## Tracyarts

So, I made it to the dentist this morning, and it was a good news/not so great news situation. The good news is that my teeth are in pretty good shape, and there are no signs of gum disease or any kind of abscesses and infections. The not so great news is that even with the sliding fee scale, I can't afford to get it all done right now. I need an initial cleaning as well as a followup cleaning since it's been so long since I had it done. Also, a couple old fillings replaced, a couple new fillings put in, a crooked wisdom tooth extracted, and two crowns. The two crowns are what blew the budget. One of them alone is almost equal in price to all of the other procedures combined. I can get the rest done one or two procedures at a time as we can work them into the budget though. I go back next week for the first cleaning, and will talk to the dentist more and ask about temporary crowns or even if it would be possible to just pull the teeth and be done with them. If not, then the crowns are just going to have to wait until early next year when we get our income tax refund. It would realistically take that long to save up for them anyway. 

Tracy


----------



## CastingPearls

B12 injections are out of stock everywhere. According to four pharmacies, it's a manufacturing issue. I was supposed to start a while back. I'm so tired.


----------



## Jes

my shit is falling apart. i just called to make a dr. appt for tonight at 7 pm. I want my blood tested for iron levels though I'm guessing my levels are fine. ugh. i just feel so cranky and sad and cranky again, like a child. an exhausted, sad, cranky child!


----------



## Miss Vickie

CastingPearls said:


> B12 injections are out of stock everywhere. According to four pharmacies, it's a manufacturing issue. I was supposed to start a while back. I'm so tired.



Did you ever get yours? I got mine, but we got too busy at work to get one of my pals to give me one. So I've been giving them to myself. The first time I almost passed out but it gets easier. 



Jes said:


> my shit is falling apart. i just called to make a dr. appt for tonight at 7 pm. I want my blood tested for iron levels though I'm guessing my levels are fine. ugh. i just feel so cranky and sad and cranky again, like a child. an exhausted, sad, cranky child!



Aw, poor Jes. Sounds like you need a vacation or something. How are your D levels? Low D can mess with your mood, too. (As can insufficient amounts of chocolate. )


----------



## CastingPearls

Miss Vickie said:


> Did you ever get yours? I got mine, but we got too busy at work to get one of my pals to give me one. So I've been giving them to myself. The first time I almost passed out but it gets easier.



Because of thick scar tissue on my legs, it's not possible to self-inject but YES, it did come in. They've been giving it to me in my arm but someone who gets injections said that's not a good place. The aide pinches my arm hard and injects deeply (I don't feel it because of her pinch) and so far so good, only no huge energy surge or anything and I'm caught up on the first stage of scheduling (3x a week for the first week) My doctor wants to give me an extra shot on Tuesday and then it will be twice in a month, then monthly. I've also started taking biotin for my hair (it fell out when I was malnourished and I'm vitamin deficient across the board) and I'm hoping to be less fatigued.

I know that stress and my current toxic living situation is causing a LOT of the fatigue but that's changing soon so I expect positive results.

EDT: Vickie--if the arm really isn't a good place, do you have any suggestions because I think my butt is too well padded to get to a muscle and my upper legs are not an option.


----------



## Fat Brian

I'm interested in this also, Crystal has been self injecting B12 recently. She has been using the small insulin needles in her upper arms due to her legs being too plush and her not doing well with the larger needles. There hasn't been the big energy surge she was promised, even when using the larger needles.


----------



## Jes

Miss Vickie said:


> Aw, poor Jes. Sounds like you need a vacation or something. How are your D levels? Low D can mess with your mood, too. (As can insufficient amounts of chocolate. )



Yes, I'll get a few days away which is good. Sadly, though I called to ask twice, the lab wasn't able to take a blood sample today (no one there, plus the last sample went out so the blood would've just sat). I have no idea what my current levels are... I suspect everything is more or less fine, but I've had insane periods of late (mentioned elsewhere in gory detail) and I do take antacids with some frequency and, if I remember correctly, antacids can inhibit iron absorption and if i'm bleeding like a stuck pig.... yeah.

Anyway, we should all have a love in, where we brush each other's hair and curl up in sleeping bags and stay up late and eat Chef Boyardee and play with the Ouija board.

Edited to add: I used to be great about taking a daily vitamin but once my last bottle ran out, I stopped. Any recs, nurse Vicki?


----------



## Miss Vickie

CastingPearls said:


> Because of thick scar tissue on my legs, it's not possible to self-inject but YES, it did come in. They've been giving it to me in my arm but someone who gets injections said that's not a good place. The aide pinches my arm hard and injects deeply (I don't feel it because of her pinch) and so far so good, only no huge energy surge or anything and I'm caught up on the first stage of scheduling (3x a week for the first week) My doctor wants to give me an extra shot on Tuesday and then it will be twice in a month, then monthly. I've also started taking biotin for my hair (it fell out when I was malnourished and I'm vitamin deficient across the board) and I'm hoping to be less fatigued.
> 
> I know that stress and my current toxic living situation is causing a LOT of the fatigue but that's changing soon so I expect positive results.
> 
> EDT: Vickie--if the arm really isn't a good place, do you have any suggestions because I think my butt is too well padded to get to a muscle and my upper legs are not an option.



Is your B-12 an IM (intramuscular) injection or a SC (subcutaneous)? Mine is IM, which has a slower release, but I've seen it given both ways. The problem with arms for IM injections is that the deltoid muscle isn't a big muscle so it can hurt more (especially because the amount for B-12 is quite large). Hips are good, but hard to give yourself, but I like thighs. But if your legs are that scarred, it sounds like that's a no go. I try to give my mamas their immunizations after delivery in their butt (hip) because they're busy using their arms and it hurts less. But most of my colleagues are happy to inject arms. I just think it hurts more.

Did that help at all?



Fat Brian said:


> I'm interested in this also, Crystal has been self injecting B12 recently. She has been using the small insulin needles in her upper arms due to her legs being too plush and her not doing well with the larger needles. There hasn't been the big energy surge she was promised, even when using the larger needles.



So she's using subcutaneous injection? Personally I'm a big fan of IM injections but they may be afraid to have her give herself those. In general, fat is less vascular than muscle, so I think the absorption is less consistent, which is why I'm a fan of IM. The lack of energy may be because she's so low it's taking her body awhile to even catch up, or she may be low energy for other reasons.



Jes said:


> Yes, I'll get a few days away which is good. Sadly, though I called to ask twice, the lab wasn't able to take a blood sample today (no one there, plus the last sample went out so the blood would've just sat). I have no idea what my current levels are... I suspect everything is more or less fine, but I've had insane periods of late (mentioned elsewhere in gory detail) and I do take antacids with some frequency and, if I remember correctly, antacids can inhibit iron absorption and if i'm bleeding like a stuck pig.... yeah.



Oh yeah. Antacids definitely block iron absorption and not your friend. They could always give you IV iron, if you're that low. Obviously it's better absorbed, and works faster without the GI problems. 



> Anyway, we should all have a love in, where we brush each other's hair and curl up in sleeping bags and stay up late and eat Chef Boyardee and play with the Ouija board.



Works for me. I'm a Beefaroni girl myself.  We could play Truth or Dare and tell ghost stories, too!



> Edited to add: I used to be great about taking a daily vitamin but once my last bottle ran out, I stopped. Any recs, nurse Vicki?



Yer killin' me here.  I'm a fan of prenatal vitamins, actually, for women. I think they're great. They're packed full of awesome things, and usually high quality. Other than than that, I'm not a fan of multivitamins, except the spendy kind you get at a health food store because they usually just have little bits of everything. My way is to take just the things I want to take, and the best quality I can. But that can be a lot of work and super tiring and I wouldn't wish that on anyone.


----------



## Jes

Miss Vickie said:


> Yer killin' me here.  I'm a fan of prenatal vitamins, actually, for women. I think they're great. They're packed full of awesome things, and usually high quality. Other than than that, I'm not a fan of multivitamins, except the spendy kind you get at a health food store because they usually just have little bits of everything. My way is to take just the things I want to take, and the best quality I can. But that can be a lot of work and super tiring and I wouldn't wish that on anyone.



So along with my pot belly I'm going to be taking prenatal vitamins? Oh, great. And if I remember correctly (from stories), they're horse pills right? Ever seen that scene in Baby Mama? HYSTERICAL. 

And I didn't mean to call you anything other than Miss Vickie. Honest! I just think of you as Nurse Vicki and that's how it comes out.

I'll go in for blood work soon... Iron pills are a bitch, no? My GI issues aren't going to be happy. But we'll see. I suspect it's not low iron, but just low mood and low hours of sleep. 

That said, I had a better night last night. Not great, but better. I took 3mg of melatonin and it may have helped, but it also may simply have been that after 3 crappy nights, I had to fall asleep out of sheer desperation!


----------



## Lamia

I confess I got my lab tests back for my bloodwork and it's all jibberish to me.  Some of the stuff is easy to track down online, but the rest of it is a mystery. 

I have a followup I guess I will have to ask him wtf?


----------



## Jes

Lamia said:


> I confess I got my lab tests back for my bloodwork and it's all jibberish to me.  Some of the stuff is easy to track down online, but the rest of it is a mystery.
> 
> I have a followup I guess I will have to ask him wtf?



Often labwork printouts will give you acceptable ranges for levels--does yours have that information? You should just be able to call the office and have a nurse or the doc call you back. No need to wait if you don't want to. It's always worth a call. No one is going to slap you in the face for asking, right?


----------



## Miss Vickie

Jes said:


> So along with my pot belly I'm going to be taking prenatal vitamins? Oh, great. And if I remember correctly (from stories), they're horse pills right? Ever seen that scene in Baby Mama? HYSTERICAL.



Heh. Yeah, sorry about that. You could check out a health food store and see if there are some good multi's that aren't horse pills. I'm just a vitamin nazi, kind of a purist, so... yeah. Feel free to not follow my advice. General consensus is "all multivitamins are just fine". It's only my studies in nutrition over the years that tell me otherwise.  



> And I didn't mean to call you anything other than Miss Vickie. Honest! I just think of you as Nurse Vicki and that's how it comes out.



Nah, it's fine. It's just that we already have a Nurse Vicki and I would rather not have us confused. Yes, I'm a nurse. Yes, my name is Vickie. So Nurse Vickie is just fine. 



> I'll go in for blood work soon... Iron pills are a bitch, no? My GI issues aren't going to be happy. But we'll see. I suspect it's not low iron, but just low mood and low hours of sleep.



Some of the low mood stuff is sounding more like low B-12 to me, which can also affect anemia. Are you taking B-12? You can get some sub-lingual B12 (tastes fruity!) which may help. Lots of people are deficient but their blood levels look okay; it doesn't truly measure tissue levels which is what's important. And since it's water soluble, it won't hurt you. My memory, energy, and mood are improved with B-12. Come to think of it, Vitamin D helps with those as well.

Yes, iron pills are a bitch. Their absorption is blocked by a ton of things, they wreak havoc with your GI system (constipation not the least of it) and even with optimal absorption, they aren't absorbed well. You'd do better to take them with citrus (OJ or Vitamin C) and two hours from milk, antacids or Calcium. I also had a handout given to me by a nutritionist that said that B vitamins block absorption. Jeebus.



> That said, I had a better night last night. Not great, but better. I took 3mg of melatonin and it may have helped, but it also may simply have been that after 3 crappy nights, I had to fall asleep out of sheer desperation!



Well, either way, you got some sleep.  Glad to hear it.



Lamia said:


> I confess I got my lab tests back for my bloodwork and it's all jibberish to me.  Some of the stuff is easy to track down online, but the rest of it is a mystery.
> 
> I have a followup I guess I will have to ask him wtf?





Jes said:


> Often labwork printouts will give you acceptable ranges for levels--does yours have that information? You should just be able to call the office and have a nurse or the doc call you back. No need to wait if you don't want to. It's always worth a call. No one is going to slap you in the face for asking, right?



Here's a great website to check out lab test results and what they mean.


----------



## Lamia

Thanks Vickie and Jes. They have the ranges, but it the problem is I don't know what the abbreviation is for. I found a website finally. Apparently my albumim is low. 3.1

My cholesterol was 192 hdl 37 which needs to be higher and ldl 117 
triglycerides 186
TSH for thyroid 5.444 so he put me on thyroid medicine. 
Free T4 was 1.10
My glucose was 126 he wants to put me on a pill, but I'm not doing that just based off of one blood sugar reading. Going back to my high fiber diet to see if that will lower it. 


any advice on the thyroid?


----------



## Jes

Miss Vickie said:


> General consensus is "all multivitamins are just fine". It's only my studies in nutrition over the years that tell me otherwise.
> 
> .



Here's a question...the reality is that we probably can't take in the raw, unprocessed foods to supply us with 100% daily recommendations for various vitamins and minerals, right? I mean, I'm not much into red meat or fish, so would I need to turn into Popeye and his cans of Spinach (well, raw) to get enough iron that way? I wonder if the body can more easily tolerate vitamins in the way they should be delivered--high quality food--v. pills? Is the problem that foods would need to be available and prepared in such a way (like, fresh, and not on display at the store for a week and in a truck for a week before that) and in such quantities that it's unrealistic for the average person?

I'm definitely going back to a multivitamin. It's a start, at least. And you're saying I should do a wide-spectrum B maybe too? A D? 

I've been taking vitamin X now and then as well. But it's not a long-term solution.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Lamia said:


> Thanks Vickie and Jes. They have the ranges, but it the problem is I don't know what the abbreviation is for. I found a website finally. Apparently my albumim is low. 3.1
> 
> My cholesterol was 192 hdl 37 which needs to be higher and ldl 117
> triglycerides 186
> TSH for thyroid 5.444 so he put me on thyroid medicine.
> Free T4 was 1.10
> My glucose was 126 he wants to put me on a pill, but I'm not doing that just based off of one blood sugar reading. Going back to my high fiber diet to see if that will lower it.
> 
> 
> any advice on the thyroid?



What thyroid med did he put you on? It is a touch higher than normal.

Also, the nurses at my clinical orientation yesterday said you shouldn't go on any sort of med for blood glucose without multiple tests showing you are high.


----------



## Lamia

Diana_Prince245 said:


> What thyroid med did he put you on? It is a touch higher than normal.
> 
> Also, the nurses at my clinical orientation yesterday said you shouldn't go on any sort of med for blood glucose without multiple tests showing you are high.



That was my thought about the diabetic med. I mean why mess something unless it's broke? I feel like my sugar levels can be controlled by making some adjustments in my diet, if not then I'll turn to medication if my tests continue to be high. I'd like to see how taking thyroid affects my glucose levels before just throwing two meds I've never taken into my system at one time. 

The thyroid med is lexiproxin I am not sure how to spell it don't have it in front of me and I think the dosage was 75mg or 75 something.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Lamia said:


> Thanks Vickie and Jes. They have the ranges, but it the problem is I don't know what the abbreviation is for. I found a website finally. Apparently my albumim is low. 3.1
> 
> My cholesterol was 192 hdl 37 which needs to be higher and ldl 117
> triglycerides 186
> TSH for thyroid 5.444 so he put me on thyroid medicine.
> Free T4 was 1.10
> My glucose was 126 he wants to put me on a pill, but I'm not doing that just based off of one blood sugar reading. Going back to my high fiber diet to see if that will lower it.
> 
> 
> any advice on the thyroid?



Okay so a quick explanation on those numbers.

Albumin is a type of protein, and I believe tells your long term protein intake, whereas protein is more of a number measuring protein in the recent past. It's a way of looking at your nutritional status, and can also give information about liver disease. Do you get enough protein in your diet? Having enough protein is important because it will help your body utilize calcium (it bonds to protein), it will help prevent anemia (protein is part of the hemoglobin molecule), and it also helps create white blood cells (WBCs). 

As for cholesterol, HDL cholesterol is the good kind, increased by exercise, niacin and if you're lucky -- good genetics. Your triglycerides are high, which is a measure of carbohydrate metabolism so you may be taking in too many simple carbs for your body to handle. This, coupled with your high glucose, tells me that you could probably do well to make some dietary changes -- more lean meats, limiting simple carbs, focusing on complex carbs, things of that nature. Eating protein with each meal helps your body metabolize the carbs you eat and keep your blood glucose at an even keel. It can also help prevent spikes of insulin which will encourage your body to store fat (especially visceral fat, which is thought to be dangerous).

Did they do a HgbA1C? That is a test of your glucose for the last 90 days and is a better indication of how your body better handles glucose. I'd definitely have that done before taking oral glucose meds, but that's just me. They may also talk about a glucose tolerance test, where you drink this sugary drink and they take your sugar every hour for 2-3 hours, depending on the test. Is that 126 glucose a fasting level? Or is it a random sample? That makes a huge difference, too. It's pretty high for fasting, but if it's a random, it's not bad. But if it is fasting, and you're committed to making changes, ask if you can see a nutritionist who specializes in diabetes prevention and treatment.



Jes said:


> Here's a question...the reality is that we probably can't take in the raw, unprocessed foods to supply us with 100% daily recommendations for various vitamins and minerals, right? I mean, I'm not much into red meat or fish, so would I need to turn into Popeye and his cans of Spinach (well, raw) to get enough iron that way?



Right. Plus, the nutrients in food are dependent on good soil. I'm sure you're familiar with the poor condition of our soils. And since plants are often harvested before maturity, when many of the micronutrients are taken up, we're really in a world of hurt.



> I wonder if the body can more easily tolerate vitamins in the way they should be delivered--high quality food--v. pills? Is the problem that foods would need to be available and prepared in such a way (like, fresh, and not on display at the store for a week and in a truck for a week before that) and in such quantities that it's unrealistic for the average person?



It's tough to say. The problem with vitamin pills is that they're in combinations the body isn't used to seeing, in forms the body isn't used to using. So it has to do more work to break them down before it can use them. Depending on where they're broken down in the GI system, they may or may not be able to be utilized. This is why if you can get produce grown in an organic way, with compost as fertilizer, picked at maturity, you're better off. But who can do that?



> I'm definitely going back to a multivitamin. It's a start, at least. And you're saying I should do a wide-spectrum B maybe too? A D?
> 
> I've been taking vitamin X now and then as well. But it's not a long-term solution.



Most multivitamins will have B complex in them. But B 12 specifically is best absorbed sublingually (under the tongue), not swallowed. I was religiously taking a B complex and my B 12 was in the toilet. The B12 sublingual tablet helped. Also, check how much D there is in your multivitamin. The recommendation is 1000-2000 iu's of D per day for women, and many multivitamins don't have that much. It helps with bone metabolism, mood, glucose regulation, cancer prevention, etc. You just have to be careful and not take a lot except under doctors' care because, since it's fat soluble, it can be dangerous.

And yeah, Vitamin X? Good stuff. 



Lamia said:


> That was my thought about the diabetic med. I mean why mess something unless it's broke? I feel like my sugar levels can be controlled by making some adjustments in my diet, if not then I'll turn to medication if my tests continue to be high. I'd like to see how taking thyroid affects my glucose levels before just throwing two meds I've never taken into my system at one time.
> 
> The thyroid med is lexiproxin I am not sure how to spell it don't have it in front of me and I think the dosage was 75mg or 75 something.



Thyroid medication shouldn't directly influence your glucose levels, although if you're tired and hypothyroid, exercise has been shown to help control sugars. Is it maybe levothyroxin that you're taking? That's the generic for thyroid hormone.

You're taking 75 mcg (micrograms) of thyroid, which is how it's prescribed - in micrograms (I take 200 mcg). That's a pretty hefty dose. Be sure to take it on an empty stomach, at least a half hour before meals, and particularly before calcium, since that can block absorption. I take mine the minute I wake up with a swallow of water before getting into the shower. By the time I'm showered and dressed, then I have my coffee, and my levels have been fine. (My thyroid was removed three years ago due to cancer so for me absorption is incredibly important).

TSH is thyroid stimulating hormone, which is a measure of how loud your pituitary gland is yelling at your thyroid to make more thyroid. The way it works is this: blood levels of thyroid drop, and the pituitary gland senses this. The pituitary tells the thyroid to make more thyroid by secreting the hormone TSH. The thyroid, if it's healthy, "reads" the increase in TSH and responds by making more thyroid hormone; then, the pituitary "reads" more thyroid hormone in the blood and produces less TSH, just enough to keep the thyroid working but not as high as before. 

For whatever reason, your thyroid isn't responding to the increased TSH so they're supplementing you. Once you're well supplemented, the TSH level should drop to normal because the pituitary should notice that there is enough thyroid hormone in your blood. That's how they know you are sufficiently treated.

Hope this helps!


----------



## CastingPearls

Miss Vickie said:


> Is your B-12 an IM (intramuscular) injection or a SC (subcutaneous)? Mine is IM, which has a slower release, but I've seen it given both ways. The problem with arms for IM injections is that the deltoid muscle isn't a big muscle so it can hurt more (especially because the amount for B-12 is quite large). Hips are good, but hard to give yourself, but I like thighs. But if your legs are that scarred, it sounds like that's a no go. I try to give my mamas their immunizations after delivery in their butt (hip) because they're busy using their arms and it hurts less. But most of my colleagues are happy to inject arms. I just think it hurts more.
> 
> Did that help at all?



I don't know if it's an IM or an SC but you can bet I'm going to ask on Tuesday. I don't have any pain in my arm because she pinches it hard as she's giving me the shot and there is no lingering pain other than a dull ache. I'm guessing SC but will check. I'm not worried about pain, tbh...I suffered so much pain during my illness three years ago that this is small potatoes in comparison. 

Question, what about in my calf? I can feel muscles there!! LOL

And Vickie, if I haven't said it before, bless you for your advice. It means so much to me.


----------



## Miss Vickie

CastingPearls said:


> I don't know if it's an IM or an SC but you can bet I'm going to ask on Tuesday. I don't have any pain in my arm because she pinches it hard as she's giving me the shot and there is no lingering pain other than a dull ache. I'm guessing SC but will check. I'm not worried about pain, tbh...I suffered so much pain during my illness three years ago that this is small potatoes in comparison.
> 
> Question, what about in my calf? I can feel muscles there!! LOL
> 
> And Vickie, if I haven't said it before, bless you for your advice. It means so much to me.



If it's on the outside part of your arm near the shoulder (like where you get flu shots) then it's likely an IM. If it's on the under side, then it's likely SC. You need a bigger needle obviously for IM but I'm often in awe of the odd choices of needles my colleagues use. One was using the same size needle we use for newborns on a 200 pound adult. And she was orienting someone how to give shots (in this case it was Depo Provera, and I assume the patient didn't want to get pregnant). I try not to interfere in what my coworkers are doing but I stepped in and said, "Woah, that's what we use on babies!" She was aghast that it was a problem. 

So yet again, it behooves us to be advocates for ourselves.

Oh, and thanks, honey. I like to help where I can.


----------



## Lamia

First of all I want to tell you how much I appreciate the time you've taken to answer my questions. I went through answered your question and highlighted my answer in red. 




Miss Vickie said:


> Albumin is a type of protein, and I believe tells your long term protein intake, whereas protein is more of a number measuring protein in the recent past. It's a way of looking at your nutritional status, and can also give information about liver disease
> 
> I think the low albumim might be due to my IBS. I haven't been diagnosed with IBS, but for the past two years I've had that GOTTO GO NOW problem and really haven't had a solid stool.
> 
> Do you get enough protein in your diet?
> 
> Probably not I don't really like meat. I will eat it, but it's mostly chicken when I do. I try to eat lots of nuts. I eat cheeseburgers.
> 
> 
> Did they do a HgbA1C?
> 
> I will check my paperwork when I get home, but I don't think so.
> 
> Is that 126 glucose a fasting level? Or is it a random sample?
> 
> It was not a fasting sugar. I had worked until midnight got off and ate and dranky sugary tea green tea until I went to bed about 6 am work up and went and took the test at 10 am.
> 
> Now that I think of it he asked me if I had eaten yet. I told him no since well I had just woke up and no, but I had eaten like 4 hours earlier and drank sweet green tea before I went into the office for the tests. He might have assumed that I sleep like a normal person.
> 
> Is it maybe levothyroxin that you're taking?
> 
> Yes that's it!
> 
> You're taking 75 mcg (micrograms) of thyroid, which is how it's prescribed - in micrograms (I take 200 mcg). That's a pretty hefty dose. Be sure to take it on an empty stomach, at least a half hour before meals, and particularly before calcium, since that can block absorption. I take mine the minute I wake up with a swallow of water before getting into the shower. By the time I'm showered and dressed, then I have my coffee, and my levels have been fine. (My thyroid was removed three years ago due to cancer so for me absorption is incredibly important).
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your cancer.  My paternal aunt had hers removed from cancer too. My paternal grandmother had her thyroid removed as well, but she always showed normal on pbi. My mom, sister and niece all take 100mcg. My maternal aunt takes it too, but not sure what dose. All her daughters are on thyroid and her youngest has severe hyperthyroidism the rest of us are hypo. My mom is overjoyed that I am finally being treated for it.
> 
> I have lone atrial fib which I've heard can be as a result of thyroid problems.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Yes it did very much thank you


----------



## tinkerbell

My right knee has been hurting. It hurts when I run, and will hurt for day or so after I do. 

I really don't want to go to the Dr about it, because he'll just tell me not to run.


----------



## Tad

While on a mini-vacation last week I got bitten by a horse fly (I know what it was because I managed to kill it, but not in time to prevent the bite). This happens every year or two, normally leaves a nasty sore/itchy bump for a while, but no big deal.

The next morning I woke up with a patch bigger than the palm of my hand that was swollen, red, and hot to the touch. We went and got some anti-histamines (one of the quick acting ones...I'm terrible with brand names), and I iced the swollen area. Despite which, by evening, the red, swollen, area had grown to a six inch band covering the whole width of my thigh.

By the next day it was reduced, and today it is not visibly red, barely swollen, and not warm, so it is fading.

I'm assuming it had to be some sort of allergic reaction? My sister developed a bad allergies to deer flies in her forties, but it was the classic throat starts to close up, jab yourself with an epi pen before you pass out type of allergy.

Anyone know anything about this sort of reaction?


----------



## Mishty

IC I wish I could find a doctor willing to actually help me with my back pain, instead of giving me lots of prescriptions and a pat on the head for dropping five pounds. Trying to be active is getting harder and harder, because of the four and five days of down time I need after getting up and moving. The only painless activity for me is swimming and the summer is almost over, so I've trying to build my endurance for hiking and nature walking, but the pain I woke up with this morning wouldn't let me turn in bed, walk without leaning waaay over to the left to ease the tension, and it's impossible to stand or sit without having a grimace on my face. So here I am flat on my back, woozy from the opiates and almost in tears, because I shouldn't feel like this at my age.


----------



## crayola box

Are there any natural practitioners in your area...it sounds like a chiropractor, osteopath, or accupunture might be able to help


----------



## Mishty

crayola box said:


> Are there any natural practitioners in your area...it sounds like a chiropractor, osteopath, or accupunture might be able to help



I don't know about the last two, because I live in a small town, but chiropractors terrify me. I'm just scared they'll make it worse than it is, or not be able to handle me because of my size. I've heard horror stories about the "pop
and how much it hurts for a split second, and once you go you have to keep getting "re alined"(sp). 

I'm going to look into the osteopath thing though, I didn't know such doctors existed! I would seriously like a healer that couldn't hand out drugs!


----------



## Miss Vickie

Tad said:


> The next morning I woke up with a patch bigger than the palm of my hand that was swollen, red, and hot to the touch. We went and got some anti-histamines (one of the quick acting ones...I'm terrible with brand names), and I iced the swollen area. Despite which, by evening, the red, swollen, area had grown to a six inch band covering the whole width of my thigh.
> 
> By the next day it was reduced, and today it is not visibly red, barely swollen, and not warm, so it is fading.
> 
> I'm assuming it had to be some sort of allergic reaction? My sister developed a bad allergies to deer flies in her forties, but it was the classic throat starts to close up, jab yourself with an epi pen before you pass out type of allergy.
> 
> Anyone know anything about this sort of reaction?



I've had reactions like that that were allergic, and I've seen reactions like that which were infection. So it's hard to say. But the fact that it's getting better on its own better than if it were getting worse. However, any time redness and continues to spread, it gets swollen or like orange peel around the area, or you have streaks spreading out from the wound, you should be concerned about a spreading infection and seek medical care. If you have fever, chills, or flu like symptoms, these are other worrisome symptoms that should make you think of an infection. In terms of allergic reaction, you hives, feeling like your tongue is thick, your throat is tickly, facial swelling or difficulty breathing are indicative of a very serious allergic reaction. Obviously if you're worried, it's always a good idea to get seen. Nothing can take the place of having a professional assess what's going on.

I don't know anything about the flies you're talking about, and if that kind of reaction is common from that kind of bite, but keep an eye on it and if it doesn't continue to get better, you should get seen. In general, ice and antihistamines are great to use ASAP to minimize the allergic reaction; however, any time you have an opening in the skin, that protective barrier is broken and you're at risk for infection, some of which can be quite serious.



Lamia said:


> First of all I want to tell you how much I appreciate the time you've taken to answer my questions. I went through answered your question and highlighted my answer in red.



Glad I could help a little. The IBS could definitely cause insufficient absorption of protein, since protein starts being broken down in the stomach and continues to be broken down and absorbed in the GI tract. So if you're having trouble absorbing it, your levels could be low from that. Would you consider talking to your doctor about trying a protein shake every day? These are usually easier to absorb and some of them are pretty good. You could eat a high protein meal replacement shake as a snack and that would help.

I wouldn't know how to interpret a non-fasting insulin in terms of deciding whether or not to use medication and if so, which ones to use. Knowing your fasting levels would be useful to know where you really stand, and the glucose tolerance test and A1C is what I see the providers I work with do, before putting people on meds. It's usually part of a whole process of diet education, diabetic teaching, learning how and when to check your blood sugar, etc. Nutritionists who specialize in diabetes are worth their weight in gold because they can specialize nutritional advice to meet the unique needs of a diabetic.



Mishty said:


> IC I wish I could find a doctor willing to actually help me with my back pain, instead of giving me lots of prescriptions and a pat on the head for dropping five pounds. Trying to be active is getting harder and harder, because of the four and five days of down time I need after getting up and moving. The only painless activity for me is swimming and the summer is almost over, so I've trying to build my endurance for hiking and nature walking, but the pain I woke up with this morning wouldn't let me turn in bed, walk without leaning waaay over to the left to ease the tension, and it's impossible to stand or sit without having a grimace on my face. So here I am flat on my back, woozy from the opiates and almost in tears, because I shouldn't feel like this at my age.





crayola box said:


> Are there any natural practitioners in your area...it sounds like a chiropractor, osteopath, or accupunture might be able to help



I like crayola box's idea. Back pain is so hard to deal with. I believe it's responsible for missing more work days than any other illness and the amount of money spent on it in health care is enormous. We're just not good at it. I use massage, a chiropractor I trust, and an acupuncturist, and I've been doing really well for a long time. If you can find a good and safe way to strengthen your core muscles (after finding out exactly why your back hurts -- is it muscle? is it disc disease?) that is usually super helpful.

Many chiropractors have bad reps so if you can find a good one through a friend, it may work for you. However, osteopaths also do spinal manipulation, and have the added benefit that they can refer you for physical therapy, write prescriptions for medications, etc. They also tend to be super smart. My Sarcoid was diagnosed by an osteopath, even though the ding dong pulmonologist he referred me to said I didn't have it and it took me almost a decade to get a diagnosis. But the guy was right on.

Good luck, Mishty.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I quit taking my birth control pill about eight months ago because I just couldn't afford it at $70 generic/$120 name brand. Unfortunately, I have PMDD, and the last week I have had such horrific symptoms that it has been nearly unbearable. My mom said she'd help me out with the cost of my pill today, so I guess I'm headed back to hormonal bliss.


----------



## Jes

Miss Vickie said:


> Right. Plus, the nutrients in food are dependent on good soil. I'm sure you're familiar with the poor condition of our soils. And since plants are often harvested before maturity, when many of the micronutrients are taken up, we're really in a world of hurt.
> 
> 
> Most multivitamins will have B complex in them. But B 12 specifically is best absorbed sublingually (under the tongue), not swallowed. I was religiously taking a B complex and my B 12 was in the toilet. The B12 sublingual tablet helped. Also, check how much D there is in your multivitamin. The recommendation is 1000-2000 iu's of D per day for women, and many multivitamins don't have that much. It helps with bone metabolism, mood, glucose regulation, cancer prevention, etc. You just have to be careful and not take a lot except under doctors' care because, since it's fat soluble, it can be dangerous.
> 
> And yeah, Vitamin X? Good stuff.
> 
> !


[my vitamin x is xanax. so that's not so good...but I've re-tried Melatonin before bed the last few nights and i think I may see a positive effect].

I find you endlessly fascinating, Ms. Vick and also very giving of your time. You're a great nurse and you're gonna be a greater Nurse Prac!

This is dumb, but I never thought about the conditions needed for our produce, etc., to actually contain all of the nutrients we think it contains. How dumb is that? It should've been obvious to me, but it wasn't. No wonder we have so many problems now that we didn't, in the past, at least with regard to certain simple things.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

Jes, I'm gonna throw this out to you. Could you be going through perimenopause?

great book on it - http://www.amazon.com/dp/0446673803/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Jes

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Jes, I'm gonna throw this out to you. Could you be going through perimenopause?
> 
> great book on it - http://www.amazon.com/dp/0446673803/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



hahaha. Did you miss the part where I said anyone who brought up that word to me was going to get a peri-punch-in-the-face-opause? 



But seriously, I'll take a look. If it's not applicable now, it will be some day most likely, right?

For me, it is amazing how much better I feel now that my sleep is so disturbed. There were a few days last week where it almost felt like I was dying. I'm not kidding you. I woke up and I felt like I'd been hit by a truck. Fingers crossed that I can build on my strength and keep myself to a reasonable bedtime. What my body used to be able to handle, it just can't, anymore. That's a hard lesson to learn...but not as hard as perimenopause!

thanks, sandie.


----------



## bettylulu

Jes said:


> Here's a question...the reality is that we probably can't take in the raw, unprocessed foods to supply us with 100% daily recommendations for various vitamins and minerals, right? I mean, I'm not much into red meat or fish, so would I need to turn into Popeye and his cans of Spinach (well, raw) to get enough iron that way? I wonder if the body can more easily tolerate vitamins in the way they should be delivered--high quality food--v. pills? Is the problem that foods would need to be available and prepared in such a way (like, fresh, and not on display at the store for a week and in a truck for a week before that) and in such quantities that it's unrealistic for the average person?
> 
> I'm definitely going back to a multivitamin. It's a start, at least. And you're saying I should do a wide-spectrum B maybe too? A D?
> 
> I've been taking vitamin X now and then as well. But it's not a long-term solution.



Have you ever tried Floradix or Floravital? They are a liquid iron supplement from Germany that contains B's and C's that help iron absorption. The only difference is Floravital is vegetarian and yeast free. They do not cause constipation, but you should take it with food and kind of do it like a shot or through a straw. Liquid iron isn't the greatest on your teeth. They claim 25% is absorbed instead of the typical 10% of iron pills. I've taken it before and it's really great. I notice a huge difference in my energy when I am not taking it. B's are really relaxing so I notice an improvement in handling stress when I take it regularly, too. 

I get it at a discount health food store, but I've seen it at Whole Foods and I think Vitamin Shoppe has it, as well as Amazon.

Now my random health confession. I am getting back into doing yoga. I don't know why I ever stopped. I love it and it helps my back so much. But some of the poses are a little, eh, challenging when you have boobs and a belly.


----------



## Jes

bettylulu said:


> Have you ever tried Floradix or Floravital? They are a liquid iron supplement from Germany that contains B's and C's that help iron absorption. .



My blood looks good, tests are in, but I'm definitely going to file this away. I'm not taking the iron I probably should. I bought some B Stress COmplex vitamins along with a Multi and more calcium. thanks.

Getting old is so fun! Yay!


----------



## Jon Blaze

My BP has been 120/80 for the past five years. Somehow I dropped down to 110/60. I don't know if it's the supplements I am taking, but as much stress as I have been going through, I would not expect that. Quite a shock to me.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Jes said:


> [my vitamin x is xanax. so that's not so good...but I've re-tried Melatonin before bed the last few nights and i think I may see a positive effect].
> 
> I find you endlessly fascinating, Ms. Vick and also very giving of your time. You're a great nurse and you're gonna be a greater Nurse Prac!
> 
> This is dumb, but I never thought about the conditions needed for our produce, etc., to actually contain all of the nutrients we think it contains. How dumb is that? It should've been obvious to me, but it wasn't. No wonder we have so many problems now that we didn't, in the past, at least with regard to certain simple things.



You're the best. I needed that. Thank you.  And you know, the produce thing wasn't something I thought of either. I've read a lot of Michael Pollen's books, and got some good information from other nutritionists that I know. 

This is one reason I really really want to move out of the Arctic so I can grow my own veggies again.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I confess that I am not only severely depressed, but am also addicted to porn. It took losing the most important person in my life to realize that I am having issues. My current situation in the military is facilitating a lot of the issues.


----------



## Carrie

Jon Blaze said:


> I confess that I am not only severely depressed, but am also addicted to porn. It took losing the most important person in my life to realize that I am having issues. My current situation in the military is facilitating a lot of the issues.


Get some help, JonB. Everyone has issues they can't fix on their own at some point; there's no shame in reaching out for help, _certainly_ not for depression and addiction. You have such a good heart, I hate to think of you unhappy. 

Endless hugs to you. :wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Carrie said:


> Get some help, JonB. Everyone has issues they can't fix on their own at some point; there's no shame in reaching out for help, _certainly_ not for depression and addiction. You have such a good heart, I hate to think of you unhappy.
> 
> Endless hugs to you. :wubu:



Thank you.
I am getting help. I've begun the cold turkey thing with porn too.


----------



## Jes

after rolling out of bed this morning, i left a trail of blood on the floor all the way to the bathroom. literally, a trail. and that was while wearing a tampon.

i had to leave it, too, since I was in a rush and it was too much to clean up. 

it'll all sort itself out, but i was not prepared, for sure. I may be taking the white sheets off the bed tonight.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm not sure if my over-heated body is from my MS or the possibility of peri-menopause.

Whatever it is, it's exhausting.


----------



## KittyKitten

Thank God for Chasteberry! Chasteberry is a natural herb that stimulates progesterone production to help regulate menstruation. I am so glad I found this herb ever since I stopped using synthetic BCP to regulate my cycle. I don't have to worry about the bloating either as I did when I used BCP.


----------



## bettylulu

happyface83 said:


> Thank God for Chasteberry! Chasteberry is a natural herb that stimulates progesterone production to help regulate menstruation. I am so glad I found this herb ever since I stopped using synthetic BCP to regulate my cycle. I don't have to worry about the bloating either as I did when I used BCP.



I've had a really experience with Maca for the same reason. Ever since I went off the pill I was having horrifying cramps and terrible PMS. I would have severe anxiety attacks, breakouts, extremely heavy periods. It was just really bad. I've been taking Maca for 2 months (one pill a day) and the first month my symptoms were greatly reduced and the second month they were reduced even further. I did have a slight anxiety attack during my last period (which was weird in itself because I usually have them 2 days before), but it was a lot less severe and I was able to recognize what was going on and control it better. 

My health related confession is that I have to start eating for pre-diabetes and it makes me scared. Just the words "pre-diabetes" associated with me makes me scared.


----------



## Donna

Surlysomething said:


> I'm not sure if my over-heated body is from my MS or the possibility of peri-menopause.
> 
> Whatever it is, it's exhausting.



You seem awfully young to be going through even peri-menopause. Does your doctor treat acute attacks of your MS with steroids? I don't have MS, however I was recently treated with Prednisone for another ailment and it caused the worst hot creeps (I call them creeps because they didn't come on suddenly like a hot flash and took a lot longer to dissipate.)

Hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## Surlysomething

Donna said:


> You seem awfully young to be going through even peri-menopause. Does your doctor treat acute attacks of your MS with steroids? I don't have MS, however I was recently treated with Prednisone for another ailment and it caused the worst hot creeps (I call them creeps because they didn't come on suddenly like a hot flash and took a lot longer to dissipate.)
> 
> Hope you get some relief soon.




I was under the impression that peri-menopause could start as early as your mid thirties. I'm 41 and have never had any kids.


----------



## imfree

I've heard and read cautions about salt, fluid retention, and swelling many times, but still get too much salt or just retain fluid at times. It doesn't hurt to be reminded and that's my reason for cross posting this one.

Monitoring for congestive heart failure has probably kept me out of the hospital. The "Red Flags" we look for are a 3 lb gain overnight and/or increasing shortness of breath. My weight had crept up from 430 on Friday to 433 on Sunday and I was most short of breath Saturday. I cut back on salty foods Saturday and was already down a pound by today, Monday. My shortness of breath is reversing, too. Looks like daily weighing, watching for swelling, and watching salt intake is a real win!


----------



## Surlysomething

Donna said:


> You seem awfully young to be going through even peri-menopause. Does your doctor treat acute attacks of your MS with steroids? I don't have MS, however I was recently treated with Prednisone for another ailment and it caused the worst hot creeps (I call them creeps because they didn't come on suddenly like a hot flash and took a lot longer to dissipate.)
> 
> Hope you get some relief soon.


 
Got your rep. No worries, lady! I'm going to take it as a compliment. Haha.


----------



## jewels_mystery

I am not liking having health insurance. I found out in the last 11 days that I have diabetes, no cartilidge left in my right knee and a cyst in my breast. Calgon take me away.


----------



## cobalt_butterfly

I know I'm making up excusses not to go see Dr. I'm fairly sure its because I'm scared they'll say I'm fine, again. I know I should remind them that spottign should not last 9 months, I know I should tell that the intermittant pain I thougth was part of all those kidney infections is still there and still floors me nearly every day. I know that I have to be really patient and persuade them that my physical symptoms are the cause of any depression.

Fine is having energy and nothurting and not beign cold all the tiem. Fine is when my period stops just occasionaly. 
Fine is not when they say 'you should lose weight' 'there is nothing wrong with you' or 'that is a PCOS sypmtom that we never thought to put on our advise website' or 'your too young for us to check/care why your in pain'.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Cobalt some times you have to be a bitch when you go see your Dr. and he tells you that you are fine or that is just the way things are when you are heavy..You have to stand up to your Dr. and tell him/her that no things aren't fine and you want to know what's wrong..Tell them if they do not want to run test and find out what is going on then tell you the name of a better Dr. and you will go see them..You have got to take over and be a bitch so someone will really listen to you...

I was going through peri-menopause at a young age and my Dr. kept telling me I was way to young and it was probably stress from the hours I was working...For 3 months I kept going to see him and would get the same story over and over,I had finally had enough 1 day and blasted him when he came into the room...He knew from my outburst that I needed something done and done soon...So I changed Dr.s and got on some hormones to balance me out..


----------



## cobalt_butterfly

BubbleButBee thankyou for your support.
I've made an appointment, with a female Dr this time, hopefully i can get some more information this time. I think I'm going to take your advise in on a card so when I start to give up I can read it again


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Good..Make 2 lists of the problems you are having..Give 1 to her and keep 1 for yourself..Explain that you are tired of no one listening to you and you need help..Also tell her that it could not all be weight related..Do not let her rush you out of the door,make sure she really listens to you and understands what you are saying..The best "Dr." I have ever had was really a PA and she was my age so she understood a lot of what I was going through..Helped heaps! Good luck Cobalt and I hope you get the help you need!


----------



## butch

I'm very frustrated with my body lately. Well, in some ways it seems like it is all related to turning 40. I don't even know if I can put into words how I am struggling to understand why it is behaving the way it is, and why I am feeling the way I am. It feels good to say even that cryptic bit out loud, because I've been keeping too much of it in my head.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I currently cannot walk correctly on my right foot. That is, I cannot put full weight on or make a complete step with that foot due to serious pain. Last time my foot felt like this I had a stress fracture and had to be in a walking boot for over 2 months. I don't want to do that again! Grr!

Also, I've made an appointment with an internal med doctor because I've just been feeling so awful lately. I'm exhausted and have no energy, but at the same time I cannot sleep (struggle to fall asleep, stay asleep, and it's restless). I also don't feel rested whenever I do happen to get some sleep. In conjunction with the sleep I'm bruising even more easily than normal, frequently have a headache, feel dizzy and lightheaded and weak, and my body aches a lot. I just want to know what the heck is going on so I can start to feel better!


----------



## KittyKitten

BMI is a full of sh-t. I swear I gained weight when I slowed down on junk foods, increased my walking and strength training. i gained muscle and once you gain muscle that scale may increase, thus increasing BMI. I know because my clothes fit better now. F the BMI indicator!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I currently cannot walk correctly on my right foot. That is, I cannot put full weight on or make a complete step with that foot due to serious pain. Last time my foot felt like this I had a stress fracture and had to be in a walking boot for over 2 months. I don't want to do that again! Grr!
> 
> Also, I've made an appointment with an internal med doctor because I've just been feeling so awful lately. I'm exhausted and have no energy, but at the same time I cannot sleep (struggle to fall asleep, stay asleep, and it's restless). I also don't feel rested whenever I do happen to get some sleep. In conjunction with the sleep I'm bruising even more easily than normal, frequently have a headache, feel dizzy and lightheaded and weak, and my body aches a lot. I just want to know what the heck is going on so I can start to feel better!




Ok enough being stubborn... I put in a request to see a podiatrist about my foot. Hopefully no walking boot this time!


----------



## Lamia

I had my fasting sugar tested recently and it was 98. I've read in a few places that it is normal and other places that it's pre-diabetic. I am so confused.


----------



## imfree

Lamia said:


> I had my fasting sugar tested recently and it was 98. I've read in a few places that it is normal and other places that it's pre-diabetic. I am so confused.



Most knowledgeable people would consider a fasting sugar of 98 to be good and totally non-diabetic. The old standard was 140 until, maybe the 90's, when it was lowered to 120. There's controversy over the patient benefit of the lower standard, versus the increased profits of doctors and big pharma.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I confess I am totally excited about my new endocrinologist. I was diagnosed as hypothyroid by my GP a couple years ago, given the lowest dose of thyroid med possible, and never followed up on. But I've also never (I don't think) had a real, true workup to see if I have any other issues going on. This doc is so nice, and so incredibly thorough - she's testing so many different things - thyroid, pituitary, cortisone, testosterone, growth hormone and like 8 other things she mentioned and I've forgotten. I feel like this is something that should have been done a long time ago, but I'm glad I've finally found a doc who is willing to look at the big picture of my health with me.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Lamia said:


> I had my fasting sugar tested recently and it was 98. I've read in a few places that it is normal and other places that it's pre-diabetic. I am so confused.



The problem is a one-time fasting test won't tell you if you're diabetic or not. You need an A1c which gives you an average of what your blood sugar has been doing over the last 3 months.

I would ask for it the next time you go to the dr. if you are concerned!


----------



## MisticalMisty

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I confess I am totally excited about my new endocrinologist. I was diagnosed as hypothyroid by my GP a couple years ago, given the lowest dose of thyroid med possible, and never followed up on. But I've also never (I don't think) had a real, true workup to see if I have any other issues going on. This doc is so nice, and so incredibly thorough - she's testing so many different things - thyroid, pituitary, cortisone, testosterone, growth hormone and like 8 other things she mentioned and I've forgotten. I feel like this is something that should have been done a long time ago, but I'm glad I've finally found a doc who is willing to look at the big picture of my health with me.



Ginny, that is great news! I have a new endo as well...have to drive 5 hours to see him, but it was worth it!


----------



## CleverBomb

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I confess I am totally excited about my new endocrinologist. I was diagnosed as hypothyroid by my GP a couple years ago, given the lowest dose of thyroid med possible, and never followed up on. But I've also never (I don't think) had a real, true workup to see if I have any other issues going on. This doc is so nice, and so incredibly thorough - she's testing so many different things - thyroid, pituitary, cortisone, testosterone, growth hormone and like 8 other things she mentioned and I've forgotten. I feel like this is something that should have been done a long time ago, but I'm glad I've finally found a doc who is willing to look at the big picture of my health with me.


Great news!

-Rusty


----------



## Tad

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I confess I am totally excited about my new endocrinologist.



Yay for useful doctors!


----------



## Micara

I had an episode back in June where I couldn't stop vomiting for 3 days and had severe abdominal pain. I ended up in the emergency room- my first time there ever. They did a CT scan and gave me some nausea and pain medication and sent me home, saying it was either inflammatory bowel disease, or an infection that was causing my intestines to become inflamed. They gave me antibiotics and put me on a liquid diet for a week, and it went away.

Earlier this week I began to feel nauseous again and went home sick from work on Tuesday. I never actually got sick, but I had the terrible nausea and pain on my left side again. I went in today to my regular doctor and now have to have another CT scan and possible colonoscopy. I was running a low grade fever. Now she's thinking diverticulitis or Crohn's. The worse part is- I'm out of personal time at work, so I can't really miss very much more. And the doctor was supposed to call me in 4 prescriptions- 2 antibiotics and nausea and pain medication. Well, they called in the antibiotics but not the other two. SO I'm sitting here hunched over in pain and have to go to work tomorrow. Ugh.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

MisticalMisty said:


> Ginny, that is great news! I have a new endo as well...have to drive 5 hours to see him, but it was worth it!





CleverBomb said:


> Great news!
> 
> -Rusty





Tad said:


> Yay for useful doctors!



Thanks, you three!  I love her even more now. She called me personally to deliver my test results today.

Results:

Thyroid is a little low, so she's upping my thyroid meds slightly
Vitamin D is really low, so I have to start taking supplements
Pituitary she said is a little low, so she wants to keep an eye on it, but it's not low enough for us to need to do something about it. 

Everything else (cholesterol, blood sugar [which she tested 2 different ways], cortisol) is all okay. She said she'd love to have blood sugar, cholesterol, and blood pressure as good as mine. LOL. I count myself VERY, VERY lucky that all this remains normal for me. I sure have very few healthy habits (if I even have any...)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Micara said:


> I had an episode back in June where I couldn't stop vomiting for 3 days and had severe abdominal pain. I ended up in the emergency room- my first time there ever. They did a CT scan and gave me some nausea and pain medication and sent me home, saying it was either inflammatory bowel disease, or an infection that was causing my intestines to become inflamed. They gave me antibiotics and put me on a liquid diet for a week, and it went away.
> 
> Earlier this week I began to feel nauseous again and went home sick from work on Tuesday. I never actually got sick, but I had the terrible nausea and pain on my left side again. I went in today to my regular doctor and now have to have another CT scan and possible colonoscopy. I was running a low grade fever. Now she's thinking diverticulitis or Crohn's. The worse part is- I'm out of personal time at work, so I can't really miss very much more. And the doctor was supposed to call me in 4 prescriptions- 2 antibiotics and nausea and pain medication. Well, they called in the antibiotics but not the other two. SO I'm sitting here hunched over in pain and have to go to work tomorrow. Ugh.



Micara, I was thinking about you while I was at work today and hoping you were making it through okay. Did you get your pain meds? How are you doing?


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Well the podiatrist informed me that I have arthritis. She did a casting of my foot and now I am having custom made orthotics (I feel really old!) I have to wear those and pretty much change all the shoes I wear to see if that helps. If not, then surgery.

The appointment with the internist today though was pretty disappointing. I felt very dismissed and belittled. Essentially the doctor ordered labs to be done and told me to come back in a month. When I asked her what I should do in the meantime considering I feel so crappy she said we would just have to "wait and see" what the labs said before doing anything. Labs don't take a month


----------



## Micara

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Micara, I was thinking about you while I was at work today and hoping you were making it through okay. Did you get your pain meds? How are you doing?



Thanks for thinking of me!  I went into work today and called the doctor first thing. I got the nurse, and when I told her only 2 prescriptions were called in for me she said "Well, the doctor only told me to call in 2." I freaked out a little and said "Well I need the 4!" 

My ct scan is scheduled for next Friday, which is awesome because it gives me a week to build up credit time to use for it. I got my prescriptions this afternoon finally, and decided to go see Paranormal Activity 3 with my mom and daughter. What a mistake. I ended up running back and forth to the bathroom the whole time. I took one of the nausea meds, which is Zofran, and it didn't really help, which scares me, because it's something they give to cancer patients after chemo. I sat through the movie feeling nauseous and I broke out into a cold sweat- NOT because of the movie.  By the time we left, the entire back of my neck was soaked. 

I'm about to turn in for the night. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day. I was supposed to go to a zombie walk and zombie prom. I was really looking forward to it but I don't think I'll be going if I feel as badly as I did tonight.


----------



## Micara

ButlerGirl09 said:


> The appointment with the internist today though was pretty disappointing. I felt very dismissed and belittled. Essentially the doctor ordered labs to be done and told me to come back in a month. When I asked her what I should do in the meantime considering I feel so crappy she said we would just have to "wait and see" what the labs said before doing anything. Labs don't take a month



I'm sorry you were treated that way. I hate when physicians act that way. If they don't care and don't want to help people, then they need to take a break or get another job. I deal with disabled people every day, and I never want to get to the point where I am apathetic. It's ridiculous.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Micara said:


> Thanks for thinking of me!  I went into work today and called the doctor first thing. I got the nurse, and when I told her only 2 prescriptions were called in for me she said "Well, the doctor only told me to call in 2." I freaked out a little and said "Well I need the 4!"
> 
> My ct scan is scheduled for next Friday, which is awesome because it gives me a week to build up credit time to use for it. I got my prescriptions this afternoon finally, and decided to go see Paranormal Activity 3 with my mom and daughter. What a mistake. I ended up running back and forth to the bathroom the whole time. I took one of the nausea meds, which is Zofran, and it didn't really help, which scares me, because it's something they give to cancer patients after chemo. I sat through the movie feeling nauseous and I broke out into a cold sweat- NOT because of the movie.  By the time we left, the entire back of my neck was soaked.
> 
> I'm about to turn in for the night. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day. I was supposed to go to a zombie walk and zombie prom. I was really looking forward to it but I don't think I'll be going if I feel as badly as I did tonight.



Aww, that sounds awful! I'm sorry you're going to miss things you were looking forward to, but I really hope you get the rest and relaxation you need to recuperate. Healing well-wishes coming your way.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Micara said:


> I'm sorry you were treated that way. I hate when physicians act that way. If they don't care and don't want to help people, then they need to take a break or get another job. I deal with disabled people every day, and I never want to get to the point where I am apathetic. It's ridiculous.



We should have a pity party for ourselves! I hope you feel better soon and also get some answers <hugs>

I became even more upset when the doctor had the nerve to interrupt me before I was finished explaining my concerns in order for her to suggest that I was depressed. To which I responded, "As someone who is studying clinical psychology and works with depressed along with other severely mentally ill patients every day I think that I of ALL PEOPLE would know the diagnostic criteria for depression--And no, I'm not depression. Not to mention, I would appreciate not being interrupted before I finishing explaining all of my concerns to you!" She quickly apologized after that, but as you can see I still left feeling very angry and mistreated.


----------



## Surlysomething

MS and everything that goes along with it is exhausting...and depressing...


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I am contemplating doing double knee replacement to do it ALL AT ONCE .Right Knee is worse then Left, but both are making steps really difficult. I want to consolidate the misery level, and recovery and time off.

I have had so many surgeries, but no idea how I will handle this one, absolutely NO DRIVING for a long time I am guessing, and no clue how long I will have to take off from work.........

Lucky for me the boss is my closest friend, but waiting 3 weeks til I meet the doc to determine when??? is gonna be tough.........is it 20 days yet?*


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I received a call from the internist's office today, which was surprising considering I didn't think I'd hear anything until I go back in a few weeks. My B12 level is a little low so I've started adding more to my daily vitamins. However, they explained that this deficiency does not explain my symptoms. Sooo I'm in for some more tests when I go in a few weeks. Let's just hope this gets sorted out!


----------



## Tracyarts

I.C. that I blew off most of a 3 month membership at a community fitness center in an adjoining town because the facility sucked and I couldn't bring myself to deal with more than a handful of times. 

But, I found a fitness center in a different adjoining town (same distance, just traveling in the opposite direction than the first one) that is so much nicer that you just can't compare the two. And the monthly dues are only 1/4 of what I was having to pay at the sucky place. I just wish I'd known about this one three months ago. 

Tracy


----------



## Surlysomething

I finally got my stupid period! I think i'm at the cusp of perimenopause so I never know what's going on.

Also, the last month or so has been so stressful that I thought I skipped a period from it. The only time I ever miss periods is when i'm in emotional turmoil.

I'm mainly happy because it ends the cycle of high intensity depression for a few weeks and I can see clearly. I feel better already.


Stupid hormones! *shakes fist at the sky*


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> I finally got my stupid period! I think i'm at the cusp of perimenopause so I never know what's going on.
> 
> Also, the last month or so has been so stressful that I thought I skipped a period from it. The only time I ever miss periods is when i'm in emotional turmoil.
> 
> I'm mainly happy because it ends the cycle of high intensity depression for a few weeks and I can see clearly. I feel better already.
> 
> 
> Stupid hormones! *shakes fist at the sky*



*hear that loud and clear.....peri-menopause sux big time...i guess i should be grateful mine didn't last longer...but the hot flashes were hell on wheels for about a year. I tried everything and nothing really worked..mine weren't night sweats, but all day long over and over again and yes MOOD SWINGS....FUK me running..they sucked....god be with you or what ever works for you sistah*


----------



## Surlysomething

I think I might have to get into some counseling.

I feel so angry inside. 

Like white, hot heat angry.


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *hear that loud and clear.....peri-menopause sux big time...i guess i should be grateful mine didn't last longer...but the hot flashes were hell on wheels for about a year. I tried everything and nothing really worked..mine weren't night sweats, but all day long over and over again and yes MOOD SWINGS....FUK me running..they sucked....god be with you or what ever works for you sistah*


 
It's just weird not knowing what to expect. I've always been like clock work.

Ugh. Next stage of life, here I come.


----------



## moore2me

Surly,

Have you discussed this with your gyno? You may profit more from getting your hormone tank topped off more than counseling. (If hormones, don't work, them perhaps group therapy, etc.)

I went thru menopause a little faster and earlier. I was "surgically castrated" when I had a total hysterectomy at about age 40. When the total effect hit me, I really was a wreck for a couple of months. Now, things are cool. No, now I'm hot. No, I'm cold again. Will someone turn the heater on? M2M 30 minutes later . . .will someone turn the AC on? I need a blanket for my feet. An hour later, I need a damp wash cloth for my forehead.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Surlysomething said:


> It's just weird not knowing what to expect. I've always been like clock work.
> 
> Ugh. Next stage of life, here I come.



Yeah, it's kind of weird. And it's so different for everyone, and perimenopause can last years and years. Some of the effects are subtle (I find I just don't sleep as well) and some or more obvious (who, me? irritable? F off!) But it's definitely a challenging time. What's surprised many of my friends is the change in vaginal and urethral tissue which causes dryness during intercourse and stress incontinence. Even women who haven't had babies find their urine leaks, although that's one of the easier things to treat.

There are lots of different ways to approach "the change", including SSRI's, various food products, nutritional supplements and even hormonal therapy. Depending on one's risk factors, age, etc etc etc some are more appropriate than the others.


----------



## Surlysomething

Miss Vickie said:


> Yeah, it's kind of weird. And it's so different for everyone, and perimenopause can last years and years. Some of the effects are subtle (I find I just don't sleep as well) and some or more obvious (who, me? irritable? F off!) But it's definitely a challenging time. What's surprised many of my friends is the change in vaginal and urethral tissue which causes dryness during intercourse and stress incontinence. Even women who haven't had babies find their urine leaks, although that's one of the easier things to treat.
> 
> There are lots of different ways to approach "the change", including SSRI's, various food products, nutritional supplements and even hormonal therapy. Depending on one's risk factors, age, etc etc etc some are more appropriate than the others.


 

I'm going to try and wait it out and see what happens. I don't think I feel any different really (other than wondering when it will arrive). I have a lot less cramps now, that's for sure. 

Thanks for all the awesome info once again, Miss V.! You rock.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*surly...one thing for sure...there is a HUGE POT OF GOLD at the end of the rainbow........NO MORE BLEEDING,,,, no MORE CRAMPS...and the moodiness passes for sure (at least this has been my experience) I was lucky...mine was NOT YEARS*


----------



## Miss Vickie

Surlysomething said:


> I'm going to try and wait it out and see what happens. I don't think I feel any different really (other than wondering when it will arrive). I have a lot less cramps now, that's for sure.
> 
> Thanks for all the awesome info once again, Miss V.! You rock.



Thanks, babe!

My current confession?

I want to go medieval on the doctors and nurse practitioners caring for me. The Sarcoidosis is so bad that I wake up coughing, I cough through much of the day, and I cough at night. I have joint pain, a skin rash, and fatigue like most people couldn't understand. I feel that I need a burst treatment of oral steroids and then to stay on them until we really kick it, or the stress of school is over (in May). Yet everyone is treating it like a hot potato. My primary provider thinks my pulmonologist should prescribe them. My pulmonologist wanted me to try Singulair and inhaled steroids (which helped a tiny bit). The two people treating my headaches can't decide whether it's still pseudotumor causing my daily headaches or maybe Sarcoid and can't decide what I need to get better. He (eye guy) says steroids but doesn't want to prescribe since I see him infrequently. She (head lady) says no steroids but rather transplant meds (which can cause, among other things, cancer). 

In the meantime, here I am trying to work nearly full time, going to school full time (which includes 24 hours a week of clinicals) while feeling like total and complete crap. The biggest concern everyone has about steroids is that I might regain some weight. Big. Friggin'. Deal. What about breathing? Isn't that important? But since my pulmonary function tests look okay they won't treat me. UGH!

So this is what I, a health care provider of sorts, is going through trying to get appropriate help. I can only imagine how delightful it must be for those of you without the knowledge and background that I have.

It's maddening.

And yesterday I had to consult with an MD about a patient I've been caring for who has one confirmed autoimmune disease and very likely has another due to her symptoms. The patient asked me to start investigating to figure out what she's got because what her main provider is doing isn't helping, and I came up with a couple of very real possibilities after doing exhaustive testing. The doctor's response? "We don't treat those anyway unless there's organ damage. They're considered nuisance diseases." In the meantime this woman has horrible skin lesions and tenderness, joint pain, fatigue, chest pain, and is in agony. "Nuisance"? My fat white ass.

I tell you, I can't wait to be in practice.


----------



## QuasimodoQT

Miss Vickie said:


> Thanks, babe!
> 
> My current confession?
> 
> I want to go medieval on the doctors and nurse practitioners caring for me. The Sarcoidosis is so bad that I wake up coughing, I cough through much of the day, and I cough at night. I have joint pain, a skin rash, and fatigue like most people couldn't understand. I feel that I need a burst treatment of oral steroids and then to stay on them until we really kick it, or the stress of school is over (in May). Yet everyone is treating it like a hot potato. My primary provider thinks my pulmonologist should prescribe them. My pulmonologist wanted me to try Singulair and inhaled steroids (which helped a tiny bit). The two people treating my headaches can't decide whether it's still pseudotumor causing my daily headaches or maybe Sarcoid and can't decide what I need to get better. He (eye guy) says steroids but doesn't want to prescribe since I see him infrequently. She (head lady) says no steroids but rather transplant meds (which can cause, among other things, cancer).
> 
> In the meantime, here I am trying to work nearly full time, going to school full time (which includes 24 hours a week of clinicals) while feeling like total and complete crap. The biggest concern everyone has about steroids is that I might regain some weight. Big. Friggin'. Deal. What about breathing? Isn't that important? But since my pulmonary function tests look okay they won't treat me. UGH!
> 
> So this is what I, a health care provider of sorts, is going through trying to get appropriate help. I can only imagine how delightful it must be for those of you without the knowledge and background that I have.
> 
> It's maddening.
> 
> And yesterday I had to consult with an MD about a patient I've been caring for who has one confirmed autoimmune disease and very likely has another due to her symptoms. The patient asked me to start investigating to figure out what she's got because what her main provider is doing isn't helping, and I came up with a couple of very real possibilities after doing exhaustive testing. The doctor's response? "We don't treat those anyway unless there's organ damage. They're considered nuisance diseases." In the meantime this woman has horrible skin lesions and tenderness, joint pain, fatigue, chest pain, and is in agony. "Nuisance"? My fat white ass.
> 
> I tell you, I can't wait to be in practice.



Your generosity with your expertise to everyone here is a wonderful thing to see. I'm sorry you struggle with these health concerns, though. I always seem to have medical mystery ailments, so I just wanted you to know it's encouraging to see persistence and self-advocacy featured so much here. Keeps me going.


----------



## Miss Vickie

QuasimodoQT said:


> Your generosity with your expertise to everyone here is a wonderful thing to see. I'm sorry you struggle with these health concerns, though. I always seem to have medical mystery ailments, so I just wanted you to know it's encouraging to see persistence and self-advocacy featured so much here. Keeps me going.



Thank you QQT. I needed that today. And yes -- keep advocating for yourself, asking questions, demanding they pay attention. Someday you'll find someone who will listen.

I'm not sure if anyone will listen to me when it comes to my own health. However, when it comes to treating my patients, if they're willing to hang in there we'll look for answers together.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

So the fact that I made $700 in the last month does not override the $35,000 I made last year to the stupid foundation that funds IUDs for college students. I don't have $400 laying around to pay for it myself, which means I have to beg my NP to let me stay on the pill despite the fact my BP was 140/98 the last time I was in (which is insanely high for me, but nursing school is really stressful).

I did not need this added bit of stress. Hopefully, Planned Parenthood can hook me up, but the insertion would have been covered under my school insurance.


----------



## Lamia

So I went to see my doctor today to test my blood to see how my thryoid is doing. He asked me how my sugars were doing. I'm like...I have no idea I'm not diabetic. He asked me why thought that. He then showed me my results for my A1 test which was a 6 or 126 and told me I shoudn't be denial about my diabetes. From what I can tell this is at most pre-diabetes. He gave me a one touch and told me to test my blood with that. I took a fasting test and got a 102 and then went to KFC and ate the buffet and took it and it was 149. So I don't really know what to think. I don't feel comfortable just popping a pill because I am in a danger zone.


----------



## Lamia

Just took it again about 2 hours after eating and it's 110


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

Lamia said:


> Just took it again about 2 hours after eating and it's 110



I hate to say this. But, you are not in a danger zone - you have diabetes. Getting on pills not will benefit you in the long run. I'm diabetic. Good luck.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Lamia said:


> Just took it again about 2 hours after eating and it's 110



It really depends on your dr on what is considered pre and actual diabetes.

See if you can get a referral to meet with an Endo and see what they have to say.


----------



## Lamia

MisticalMisty said:


> It really depends on your dr on what is considered pre and actual diabetes.
> 
> See if you can get a referral to meet with an Endo and see what they have to say.



Thanks I talked to the nurses line through my insurance and she suggested the same thing. Going to meet with an endo since my thyroid is messed up too.


----------



## Lamia

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I hate to say this. But, you are not in a danger zone - you have diabetes. Getting on pills not will benefit you in the long run. I'm diabetic. Good luck.




If postprandial blood glucose levels are consistently higher than 120 mg/dl two hours after the meal, diabetes, pre-diabetes or insulin resistance might be indicated. Consult your physician for testing and diagnosis

My level was 110 after 2 hours which is below 120. Am I diabetic because it's too low? Just trying to figure out what information you're basing your diagnosis on.


----------



## Miss Vickie

They're calling anything above 5.6 diabetic. That particular test is a measure of your average glucose for the last three months. So whereas many people can manage a decent fasting glucose in the early stages of diabetes, the A1c really gives a better story.

Ideally? It'd be great to know your insulin levels as well, how much insulin your body is putting out to keep your sugars at the level they're at. However, many providers don't check insulin levels; they use size (large abdominal circumference) and triglyceride levels to determine if insulin resistance is an issue. And truly? If you're in the pre-diabetic state? You most likely have insulin resistance because that's the physiologic process that creates Type II diabetes. The body keeps making more and more and more and more insulin to regulate sugar, and in the meantime the cells lose their ability to respond. Eventually, you burn out those cells in your pancreas and you're forced to use insulin.

If you can get diabetes diagnosed and treated early in the course of the disease, you can make your cells more sensitive to insulin, regulate the amount you produce, and stave off the negative effects of the disease for a longer time.

Now. That doesn't mean you have to take a pill. Many people do well when they're borderline (as you are) with dietary changes. What some of the medications can offer is to increase your cells' sensitivity to insulin so it makes it easier to regulate your sugar. However, those medications do have side effects. 

I think it's great you're seeing an endo to take a look at the entire picture that is YOU. Your thyroid issues may well be tied into this and you need someone to look at the big picture.

Good luck!


----------



## Lamia

Miss Vickie said:


> They're calling anything above 5.6 diabetic. That particular test is a measure of your average glucose for the last three months. So whereas many people can manage a decent fasting glucose in the early stages of diabetes, the A1c really gives a better story.
> 
> Ideally? It'd be great to know your insulin levels as well, how much insulin your body is putting out to keep your sugars at the level they're at. However, many providers don't check insulin levels; they use size (large abdominal circumference) and triglyceride levels to determine if insulin resistance is an issue. And truly? If you're in the pre-diabetic state? You most likely have insulin resistance because that's the physiologic process that creates Type II diabetes. The body keeps making more and more and more and more insulin to regulate sugar, and in the meantime the cells lose their ability to respond. Eventually, you burn out those cells in your pancreas and you're forced to use insulin.
> 
> If you can get diabetes diagnosed and treated early in the course of the disease, you can make your cells more sensitive to insulin, regulate the amount you produce, and stave off the negative effects of the disease for a longer time.
> 
> Now. That doesn't mean you have to take a pill. Many people do well when they're borderline (as you are) with dietary changes. What some of the medications can offer is to increase your cells' sensitivity to insulin so it makes it easier to regulate your sugar. However, those medications do have side effects.
> 
> I think it's great you're seeing an endo to take a look at the entire picture that is YOU. Your thyroid issues may well be tied into this and you need someone to look at the big picture.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks for the insight Miss Vickie. I found an endo about an hour from me going to call tomorrow to see if I can get in.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

One day of test strips proves nothing, one way or the other. However, I've known so many people who say they're "Pre" diabetic when in fact they're diabetic. It makes no difference to me if you are diabetic or not. Just post from my experiences. Take care.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> One day of test strips proves nothing, one way or the other. However, I've known so many people who say they're "Pre" diabetic when in fact they're diabetic. It makes no difference to me if you are diabetic or not. Just post from my experiences. Take care.



This is true. You can't diagnose diabetes from a day of pre/post prandials because there's no way to guarantee how much glucose (not to mention fat and protein which also play a role in glucose metabolism) is in each meal. Back in the day, that's why we did those glucose tolerance drinks, and we still do those. But the HbA1c is much better tolerated.

Also, if someone is concerned that they're diabetic, or pre-diabetic, making good dietary choices would make a big difference. Eating lean sources of protein with carbohydrates, and eating complex carbohydrates versus simple carbohydrates make a huge difference.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

I want to start a probiotic for my stomach..Does anyone know of a good one to take? I read taking them might help with my Barretts! Also Aloe Vera juice as well..


----------



## Surlysomething

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> . It makes no difference to me if you are diabetic or not. .


 
Whoa. I would like to think that most people hope that anyone in the world is NOT diabetic. It's such a shitty, depressing disease.


----------



## cobalt_butterfly

> I want to start a probiotic for my stomach..Does anyone know of a good one to take?



I've found that natrual live yogurt is just as good as a probiotic, at least for sorting out after antibiotics.
Be careful to investigate the dosage for aloe vera it varies with the plant and yourself. I've taken fresh chunks as a soother and found it great, my freind with IBS had too much. Shall we say it was like prune juice. Migth be best to start small and increase slowly especially if you have a preexisting condition.


----------



## Lamia

Surlysomething said:


> Whoa. I would like to think that most people hope that anyone in the world is NOT diabetic. It's such a shitty, depressing disease.



Kind of my thought.... 

I made an appointment with an endo and when I told them why I wanted to see them the receptionist said "He wants to put you on meds for a 6"? The reason I posted here because my results for the A1, not just a day of sticking results, fall in sort of a grey area with some charts saying normal and some saying high normal. I am not just going to start taking pills blindly until I have more information. I am not opposed to treating the disease if I have it. 

The doctor called today with the results of my second round of blood tests they're upping my synthyoid to 100 mcg and I asked the nurse about my A1 since she didn't mention is and she said it said "It says here 5.9, or 123 non-diabetic" My guess is they keep moving these targets lower and lower and some labs might use old standards etc.


----------



## Miss Vickie

BubbleButtBabe said:


> I want to start a probiotic for my stomach..Does anyone know of a good one to take? I read taking them might help with my Barretts! Also Aloe Vera juice as well..



I've been taking probiotics for years -- long before they became "cool" -- and in general I've found that it's not the brand that's important but rather that it have as many strains of beneficial bacteria as possible. Since our intestines have lots of bacteria, repopulating with as many as possible does a better job.

But since you asked for a brand, this is my favorite. It can survive stomach acid and the FOS feeds the critters while they're getting settled in the gut. Just be sure that whatever kind you get, if it needs to be refrigerated, keep it in the fridge.









Surlysomething said:


> Whoa. I would like to think that most people hope that anyone in the world is NOT diabetic. It's such a shitty, depressing disease.



Man, no kidding. I don't think she meant anything negative by it, but rather that she didn't have a personal investment. But it is certainly a sucktastic disease.



cobalt_butterfly said:


> I've found that natrual live yogurt is just as good as a probiotic, at least for sorting out after antibiotics.
> Be careful to investigate the dosage for aloe vera it varies with the plant and yourself. I've taken fresh chunks as a soother and found it great, my freind with IBS had too much. Shall we say it was like prune juice. Migth be best to start small and increase slowly especially if you have a preexisting condition.



Yogurt is great if you can get one of the good ones. Unfortunately, many of the yogurts on the market that people buy thinking they're doing a good thing -- like Yoplait, Dannon, etc -- have been shown to have little or no active culture. You might as well eat pudding. But the good ones -- like Nancy's, Stonyfield Farms or Brown Cow -- are good. I've used them all to make yogurt and each one worked so they must have active cultures in them.



Lamia said:


> Kind of my thought....
> 
> I made an appointment with an endo and when I told them why I wanted to see them the receptionist said "He wants to put you on meds for a 6"? The reason I posted here because my results for the A1, not just a day of sticking results, fall in sort of a grey area with some charts saying normal and some saying high normal. I am not just going to start taking pills blindly until I have more information. I am not opposed to treating the disease if I have it.
> 
> The doctor called today with the results of my second round of blood tests they're upping my synthyoid to 100 mcg and I asked the nurse about my A1 since she didn't mention is and she said it said "It says here 5.9, or 123 non-diabetic" My guess is they keep moving these targets lower and lower and some labs might use old standards etc.



They definitely changed the guidelines recently, which means that people should "technically" be treated at a lower level. However, treatment doesn't mean just pills, but rather lifestyle changes. Here's a link to an article which describes the levels at which people are considered diabetic, when they're at risk for diabetes, etc. These are the guidelines that should be used by providers to determine how to proceed with your treatment.

Hope this helps.


----------



## butch

Lamia said:


> Kind of my thought....
> 
> I made an appointment with an endo and when I told them why I wanted to see them the receptionist said "He wants to put you on meds for a 6"? The reason I posted here because my results for the A1, not just a day of sticking results, fall in sort of a grey area with some charts saying normal and some saying high normal. I am not just going to start taking pills blindly until I have more information. I am not opposed to treating the disease if I have it.
> 
> The doctor called today with the results of my second round of blood tests they're upping my synthyoid to 100 mcg and I asked the nurse about my A1 since she didn't mention is and she said it said "It says here 5.9, or 123 non-diabetic" My guess is they keep moving these targets lower and lower and some labs might use old standards etc.



This may or may not be helpful, Lamia, but let me share a little bit about my history with 'pre-diabetes.' Over a year and a half ago, my blood was taken, and an intern told me the results of all my blood work, saying my glucose levels were fine. A few months later, my dr. tells me my numbers were 'pre-diabetic,' and that I needed treatment, basing this off the bloodwork from a few months ago. I told her I had been told differently back when the results were new. She told me I was wrong, and that at our next appointment, in a couple of months, if the numbers hadn't changed, we'd need to treat.

A couple of months later, without taking my blood again, the dr. tells me I need to be on metformin, because I'm pre-diabetic. I've had plenty of discussions with her in the past about HAES and the like, and she is resistant, and since I'm tired of fighting with her, I fill the prescription for metformin, secrelty hoping I'm one of those folks who can't take it due to GI upset. I'm not, so I keep taking it. All I remember the DR. saying about the drug is that it will make me lose weight, so I'm thinking she put me on it to get me to lose weight, since she knows I'm refusing her urging me to lose weight, as well as my rejection of her multiple offers to refer me for wls.

I lose very little weight, altogether. After 6 months, after my move and my loss of her as a dr, I try to get my refill filled, and they won't return my calls, so I stop taking metformin. When I finally get a new dr., they take my blood, and test for diabetes and insulin resistance. The tests come back fine, no insulin resistance, and not even 'pre-diabetic.' 

I mention this because I don't know if what happened to me is common, that drs assume very fat folks are in need of metformin either for weight loss or an assumption that we'll all be diabetic soon enough, so why wait? It could be something else, as well, but I don't see any reason to give someone a prescription for a condition they don't have, and to lie about it, even.

I hope things go well with your appointment, Lamia.


----------



## butch

another note-some might say the results were lower because of the metformin, which may be true. However, right before I was to start taking metformin, I ended up in the hospital for a few days (after i saw the dr and was given the script for metformin), and they tested my blood every day, and my numbers were always below the threshold for 'pre-diabetes.' In addition, at that time I had also recently had bloodwork taken for two medical studies I particpated in, and one of the studies checked for insulin resistance/diabetes, and I was in the clear for those, too.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Butch, how frustrating. I've seen the numbers interpreted differently, and even some discussion between the providers I work with. It's frustrating but I guess it's to be expected because that period of time prior to a slam dunk diagnosis is pretty nuanced. I'm not surprised that you didn't lose weight on Metformin. If you're not insulin resistant you probably wouldn't lose weight since the way it helps people lose weight is by lowering insulin levels.

I treated a patient recently whose doctors (for reasons I cannot fathom) put her on Byetta, and never had her check her sugar. She felt like crap, he kept checking her A1c's and was getting numbers in the 2's and 3's (which is equivalent to glucose levels in the 60's -- far too low). She eventually stopped taking it and saw me to figure out what the heck was going on. I checked her out and her A1c was nice and low (but not too low). But we have a doctor here in Anchorage who puts every fat person on Byetta, Glucophage and Lipitor to prevent metabolic syndrome, even though you can really mess people up by treating something that's not there. And you especially don't put someone on a glucose lowering agent without having them check their sugars. :doh:

My confession? I finally won the Prednisone War. I've been trying to get steroids for months since my Sarcoid is reeling out of control; I've been coughing so hard I almost black out, the fatigue is unbelievable, and my joint pain is excruciating. They've been pussyfooting around, trying this or that, with no improvement and then making crazy recommendations like transplant rejection drugs (with side effects like, you know, CANCER). 

Everyone is so worried that I'll gain back my weight that they've said no to my requests. Yesterday I verbally shook my lung doc by the collar and pretty much demanded it. So he said he'd give me a two week dose and I said, "Seriously? After being sick since this summer? You think that's enough to knock it back? Can I have three months?" He agreed. But he had the nerve to say that he'd been holding off steroids because it was what I said I wanted. Ugh.

So I start today and hope that my Sarcoid will start getting better. I know there will be side effects but they have to be better than what I've lived with every damn day.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Thank you Colbalt_Butterfly and Miss Vickie for your replies..I live in the middle of the map by the staples so the only kind of yogurt around here is Dannon or Yoplait and have been eating those for years with no success..I am going to try the pills and see if they help..I need something to help with the bloating and pain..It's like I have a second stomach on the left side of my body at times from all the bloating..I know better but I eat stuff I shouldn't!

I will start out with just a bit of the aloe vera and build up from that..Thanks again Colbalt_Butterfly!


----------



## butch

Thanks for your reply, MissVickie, and glad to know you're getting the meds you need. I also wondered why, if I was taking metformin, why I wasn't also told to check my blood sugar levels with a meter, like the patient you mentioned.


----------



## Miss Vickie

BubbleButtBabe said:


> Thank you Colbalt_Butterfly and Miss Vickie for your replies..I live in the middle of the map by the staples so the only kind of yogurt around here is Dannon or Yoplait and have been eating those for years with no success..I am going to try the pills and see if they help..I need something to help with the bloating and pain..It's like I have a second stomach on the left side of my body at times from all the bloating..I know better but I eat stuff I shouldn't!
> 
> I will start out with just a bit of the aloe vera and build up from that..Thanks again Colbalt_Butterfly!



I don't know if they can definitely help what's going on with you but they can't hurt. And they remove from the picture the possibility that lactose, the sugar in milk, is making you worse.

Good luck!



butch said:


> Thanks for your reply, MissVickie, and glad to know you're getting the meds you need. I also wondered why, if I was taking metformin, why I wasn't also told to check my blood sugar levels with a meter, like the patient you mentioned.



Thanks, butch. It seems odd to me, all these people on Metformin without checking their sugars. My husband was put on Byetta without being told to check his. It's certainly not standard of care, as I've learned in my schooling.

Technically it shouldn't drop your sugars as much as, say, insulin but if you're taking any medication to make a measurable difference in something that's measurable (whether it be blood pressure, glucose, what have you) it seems common sense to, you know, check it. Too bad too many providers lack common sense.

And yes, I'm doing well on the steroids. My lungs are a little bit better and my energy level is way better. I imagine things will improve. And so far, none of the side effects I had before (anxiety and hot flashes) when taking burst packs.

I just need to be religious with my Calcium and D since I've grown rather fond of my bones.


----------



## Surlysomething

Miss Vickie said:


> And yes, I'm doing well on the steroids. My lungs are a little bit better and my energy level is way better. I imagine things will improve. And so far, none of the side effects I had before (anxiety and hot flashes) when taking burst packs.
> 
> I just need to be religious with my Calcium and D since I've grown rather fond of my bones.


 
I'm glad you're feeling better, Miss!


----------



## activistfatgirl

I had an amazing session with a naturopath thanks to my incredible health insurance. It really makes me sad that our health care system is so bankrupt that so many people don't have any coverage, let alone alternative options. It was the most useful 2 hours of my life and I learned a ton of things that I wish I would have been told 10 years ago.


----------



## Tracyarts

" It seems odd to me, all these people on Metformin without checking their sugars. My husband was put on Byetta without being told to check his. It's certainly not standard of care, as I've learned in my schooling. "

Maybe it has to do with insurance benefits?

My current health insurance plan does not cover glucose monitoring supplies, diabetes education, diabetic related nutritionist consultations, or other related diabetes health care services unless you are on insulin. And even then, the benefits are limited. A one-time meeting with a diabetes instructor, a one-time consultation with a nutritionist, a slight discount over self-pay prices for testing strips and lancets, etc... 

Tracy


----------



## Lamia

butch said:


> This may or may not be helpful, Lamia, but let me share a little bit about my history with 'pre-diabetes.' Over a year and a half ago, my blood was taken, and an intern told me the results of all my blood work, saying my glucose levels were fine. A few months later, my dr. tells me my numbers were 'pre-diabetic,' and that I needed treatment, basing this off the bloodwork from a few months ago. I told her I had been told differently back when the results were new. She told me I was wrong, and that at our next appointment, in a couple of months, if the numbers hadn't changed, we'd need to treat.
> 
> A couple of months later, without taking my blood again, the dr. tells me I need to be on metformin, because I'm pre-diabetic. I've had plenty of discussions with her in the past about HAES and the like, and she is resistant, and since I'm tired of fighting with her, I fill the prescription for metformin, secrelty hoping I'm one of those folks who can't take it due to GI upset. I'm not, so I keep taking it. All I remember the DR. saying about the drug is that it will make me lose weight, so I'm thinking she put me on it to get me to lose weight, since she knows I'm refusing her urging me to lose weight, as well as my rejection of her multiple offers to refer me for wls.
> 
> I lose very little weight, altogether. After 6 months, after my move and my loss of her as a dr, I try to get my refill filled, and they won't return my calls, so I stop taking metformin. When I finally get a new dr., they take my blood, and test for diabetes and insulin resistance. The tests come back fine, no insulin resistance, and not even 'pre-diabetic.'
> 
> I mention this because I don't know if what happened to me is common, that drs assume very fat folks are in need of metformin either for weight loss or an assumption that we'll all be diabetic soon enough, so why wait? It could be something else, as well, but I don't see any reason to give someone a prescription for a condition they don't have, and to lie about it, even.
> 
> I hope things go well with your appointment, Lamia.



Thank you Butch this is the kind of of thing I am hoping to avoid. He also told me the first visit when he said I was in the danger zone that this drug would help me lose weight. I will see what the endo says. I've been reading a lot and thinking about it. 

I have also been using myself as a guinea pig. I've got a lot of questions for the endo when I see him. I picked one out that went to Columbia in NY. I am hoping it was a good choice.


----------



## Lamia

Doctor put me on Flagyl for this colon problem I've been having then called me to tell me that I still have a severe bladder infection and put me on Sulfa. I've been taking the Flaygl for 5 days and just started the Sulfa today starting to get sick to my tummy. :really sad:


----------



## Fat_Angel

IC that hot flashes are making me miserable!! Thanks to surgery, I am now menopausal. My doctor has offered HR but I don't know if I want to do that because all the side effects.


----------



## Mayla

I have uterine fibroids, and I've had surgery for them before. I had yet another diagnosis of abnormally large ones in October (baseball sized) and I confess that I just don't want to go through that surgery again - and I definitely don't want a hysterectomy, since it messed my friend up so badly. I feel like waiting through menopause.


----------



## Isa

Mayla said:


> I have uterine fibroids, and I've had surgery for them before. I had yet another diagnosis of abnormally large ones in October (baseball sized) and I confess that I just don't want to go through that surgery again - and I definitely don't want a hysterectomy, since it messed my friend up so badly. I feel like waiting through menopause.



Mayla,

There are non-invasive treatments for fibroids, even large ones. Like you I previously had surgical removal and a recurrence with zero desire for a hysterectomy. After researching online, attending a seminar where alternative treatments were presented and consulting with a specialist, I had a UFE in August and am very happy to have made that decision.

Take a look at the two links below. If nothing else, they can provide you some information to discuss with your doctor. If yours does now know about these current procedures then it may be time to find a new one. Seriously. Any ob/gyn worth their salt should either know of them or be willing to refer you to someone that does. 

http://www.fibroidrelief.org/


http://www.ask4ufe.com/


----------



## Mayla

Isa said:


> Mayla,
> 
> There are non-invasive treatments for fibroids, even large ones. Like you I previously had surgical removal and a recurrence with zero desire for a hysterectomy. After researching online, attending a seminar where alternative treatments were presented and consulting with a specialist, I had a UFE in August and am very happy to have made that decision.
> 
> Take a look at the two links below. If nothing else, they can provide you some information to discuss with your doctor. If yours does now know about these current procedures then it may be time to find a new one. Seriously. Any ob/gyn worth their salt should either know of them or be willing to refer you to someone that does.
> 
> http://www.fibroidrelief.org/
> 
> 
> http://www.ask4ufe.com/



Isa, thank you so much for this information. I was wondering about the UFE, though - does it hurt? And did your insurance cover it? I'll have to ask to see if I can do this method. I want to keep my uterus, and I don't want to be laid up for six weeks like last time.


----------



## Isa

Mayla said:


> Isa, thank you so much for this information. I was wondering about the UFE, though - does it hurt? And did your insurance cover it? I'll have to ask to see if I can do this method. I want to keep my uterus, and I don't want to be laid up for six weeks like last time.



You are very welcome! Supposedly UFE's are painful, especially in the hours right afterward, everyone from my Interventional radiologist to the nursing staff told me so. 

I had a required overnight stay in the hospital and the staff checked on me every hour or so inquiring about pain levels. They were all very surprised that I was not having much (had IV drip but they were ready to push extra if needed). I was very lucky in only experiencing extreme pain once, over 48 hours later and if I'd been smarter about staying on top of the meds, that might not have happened. 

I took a total of five days off of work (my job is a crazy one) but my doc usually requests two weeks for his patients. 

The most important thing it so find the most experienced IR in your area that performs the procedure. I have not had one complication and I contribute that to my doctor, he is awesome. 

Insurance covered everything, no question or problems. The Doc's office took care of all approval submissions. From what I understand, they know what information to submit to prove necessity for the procedure. From diagnostic MRI to table time it took about 31 days but my insurance is known for having a 30 day waiting period to review documentation. 

If nothing else seek out a referral, it never hurts to discuss this with more in depth with a medical professional.


----------



## tinkerbell

I am so tired of my endometriosis. I was finally diagnosed last year with it, after my laproscopic surgery, after years of complaining and trying to get multiple Drs to listen to me.

The surgery really hasn't helped as much as I had hoped it would. I'm getting to the point where I'm seriously thinking about considering a hysterectomy. I really don't want that, because of the hormone issues, and I highly doubt I could find a Dr to perform one on a healthy 30 year old without children.


----------



## Isa

tinkerbell said:


> I am so tired of my endometriosis. I was finally diagnosed last year with it, after my laproscopic surgery, after years of complaining and trying to get multiple Drs to listen to me.
> 
> The surgery really hasn't helped as much as I had hoped it would. I'm getting to the point where I'm seriously thinking about considering a hysterectomy. I really don't want that, because of the hormone issues, and I highly doubt I could find a Dr to perform one on a healthy 30 year old without children.



I'm sorry you are suffering so much. Can you look into an ablation instead of a hysterectomy?


----------



## tinkerbell

Thanks! 

I'm not sure if ablation would help with my issues - I don't have heavy periods, just really really painful ones, as well as painful ovulation (just had that for a week!) and random pain through out the rest of the month. 

I am just so frustrated with that part of my body!


----------



## Mayla

Isa said:


> You are very welcome! Supposedly UFE's are painful, especially in the hours right afterward, everyone from my Interventional radiologist to the nursing staff told me so.
> 
> I had a required overnight stay in the hospital and the staff checked on me every hour or so inquiring about pain levels. They were all very surprised that I was not having much (had IV drip but they were ready to push extra if needed). I was very lucky in only experiencing extreme pain once, over 48 hours later and if I'd been smarter about staying on top of the meds, that might not have happened.
> 
> I took a total of five days off of work (my job is a crazy one) but my doc usually requests two weeks for his patients.
> 
> The most important thing it so find the most experienced IR in your area that performs the procedure. I have not had one complication and I contribute that to my doctor, he is awesome.
> 
> Insurance covered everything, no question or problems. The Doc's office took care of all approval submissions. From what I understand, they know what information to submit to prove necessity for the procedure. From diagnostic MRI to table time it took about 31 days but my insurance is known for having a 30 day waiting period to review documentation.
> 
> If nothing else seek out a referral, it never hurts to discuss this with more in depth with a medical professional.



Awesome - thanks for this info, Isa. It really helps, and I'll start the convo with my gyno to see what she thinks. I'm not sure what options I have, but hopefully I'll find a happy medium between my insurance and the newer methods (holds on to uterus with an iron grip...).


----------



## ButlerGirl09

tinkerbell said:


> I am so tired of my endometriosis. I was finally diagnosed last year with it, after my laproscopic surgery, after years of complaining and trying to get multiple Drs to listen to me.
> 
> The surgery really hasn't helped as much as I had hoped it would. I'm getting to the point where I'm seriously thinking about considering a hysterectomy. I really don't want that, because of the hormone issues, and I highly doubt I could find a Dr to perform one on a healthy 30 year old without children.



Ugh! I feel you there. It took me close to 5 years and I had two other (and pretty much unnecessary) surgeries to have other things removed that they thought were "the problem." 

Take some comfort in the fact that you know what's troubling you, but I know it certainly doesn't ease the pain! <hugs>


----------



## cobalt_butterfly

Finally had my ultrasound. I was really hoping that they'd see something but nope. Just PCOS. 
So now I've had that lovely random pain; the one intermitant one that gets worse when i'm cold, tired or stressed; for nearly a year.
Since the drs have decided i'm fine it must be an allergy to work.

Any other suggestions?

Mayla I hope you can find something that works for you. Right now I'm a bit envious of everyone who knows what is going on but I think that it must still be very frustrating to have a problem you can't fix.


----------



## Surlysomething

My MS shakiness has really hit me hard this season. Probably from how warm all the stores are etc. It wipes me out in a way I can't even explain. 

Thank goodness it's cool enough outside that I get my core temp down quicker.


Patience is a freakin' virtue.


----------



## Lamia

I confess I feel helpless. My boyfriend has arthritis in his lower back and hips and he's in constant pain. I keep trying to get him to see another doctor. I just don't feel they are doing enough to help him because he's on medicare. He's only 44, but he has unusually thick bones. When he bent his tailbone the x-ray tech basically told him his bone thickness was comparable to a cave-man.

He gets 20 Vicodin a month. He usually takes one before he goes to bed and then the 10 or 11 other days out of the month he's just not sleeping very well at all. 

Any suggestion for a good over the counter pain med for arthur?


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Lamia said:


> I confess I feel helpless. My boyfriend has arthritis in his lower back and hips and he's in constant pain. I keep trying to get him to see another doctor. I just don't feel they are doing enough to help him because he's on medicare. He's only 44, but he has unusually thick bones. When he bent his tailbone the x-ray tech basically told him his bone thickness was comparable to a cave-man.
> 
> He gets 20 Vicodin a month. He usually takes one before he goes to bed and then the 10 or 11 other days out of the month he's just not sleeping very well at all.
> 
> Any suggestion for a good over the counter pain med for arthur?



My mom's rheumatologist has her take prescription levels of ibuprofen, but just based on what you've posted I think your boyfriend likely needs more than that.

I would suggest looking around for a doctor who specializes in treating chronic pain. Most of them are going to take Medicare clients because so many people in chronic pain are elderly.


----------



## Lamia

My doctor upped my thyroid to 100mcg from 75. He said my thyroid was still a little underactive. Does anyone know how much metabolism affects mood? I haven't noticed a huge difference in my energy levels, but I have noticed I am more interested in life. 

For years people have told me I was depressed because of my apathy and loss of interest in pretty much everything. 

I don't feel sad or anything so I never believed I was depressed, but since taking this synthroid I've noticed I am happier and enjoy doing stuff I had lost interest in before. 

Any ideas?


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Lamia said:


> I confess I feel helpless. My boyfriend has arthritis in his lower back and hips and he's in constant pain. I keep trying to get him to see another doctor. I just don't feel they are doing enough to help him because he's on medicare. He's only 44, but he has unusually thick bones. When he bent his tailbone the x-ray tech basically told him his bone thickness was comparable to a cave-man.
> 
> He gets 20 Vicodin a month. He usually takes one before he goes to bed and then the 10 or 11 other days out of the month he's just not sleeping very well at all.
> 
> Any suggestion for a good over the counter pain med for arthur?



I have arthritis in my spine as well. The pain was near crippling for a couple months last year. My doctor had prescribed Naprosyn for the pain as well as muscle relaxers for the spasms I was experiencing. The Naprosyn (same as Aleve I believe) did nothing for me. What finally did the trick was what someone recommended (here, I believe) - a combination of Ibuprofen and Tylenol, a "cocktail" of one 500 mg Tylenol + 400 mg of Ibuprofen taken every four hours. My doctor approved but said not to exceed 2400 mg of Ibuprofen and 3000 mg of Tylenol per day. Apparently the two medications work on different things and they are fine to take in combination (I had no idea). I don't know if this would work for your boyfriend or not as it sounds like his situation may be more severe than mine (assuming so since he was prescribed Vicodin), but I thought I'd mention it. If your boyfriend happens to try the "cocktail" approach, he should discuss it with his doctor so he can keep an eye on things (risks of NSAIDs/Ibuprofen listed here).

I'm sorry he's suffering and I hope he is able to get some serious relief soon.


----------



## Lamia

ThatFatGirl said:


> I have arthritis in my spine as well. The pain was near crippling for a couple months last year. My doctor had prescribed Naprosyn for the pain as well as muscle relaxers for the spasms I was experiencing. The Naprosyn (same as Aleve I believe) did nothing for me. What finally did the trick was what someone recommended (here, I believe) - a combination of Ibuprofen and Tylenol, a "cocktail" of one 500 mg Tylenol + 400 mg of Ibuprofen taken every four hours. My doctor approved but said not to exceed 2400 mg of Ibuprofen and 3000 mg of Tylenol per day. Apparently the two medications work on different things and they are fine to take in combination (I had no idea). I don't know if this would work for your boyfriend or not as it sounds like his situation may be more severe than mine (assuming so since he was prescribed Vicodin), but I thought I'd mention it. If your boyfriend happens to try the "cocktail" approach, he should discuss it with his doctor so he can keep an eye on things (risks of NSAIDs/Ibuprofen listed here).
> 
> I'm sorry he's suffering and I hope he is able to get some serious relief soon.



Thanks it might be something worth trying. The only thing I worry about is he has a stomach ulcer and I am worried it will irritate it.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Lamia said:


> I confess I feel helpless. My boyfriend has arthritis in his lower back and hips and he's in constant pain. I keep trying to get him to see another doctor. I just don't feel they are doing enough to help him because he's on medicare. He's only 44, but he has unusually thick bones. When he bent his tailbone the x-ray tech basically told him his bone thickness was comparable to a cave-man.
> 
> He gets 20 Vicodin a month. He usually takes one before he goes to bed and then the 10 or 11 other days out of the month he's just not sleeping very well at all.
> 
> Any suggestion for a good over the counter pain med for arthur?



Oh, ow, Lamia. That's awful. If he's being seen by a doctor are they talking about doing steroid injections into his back? This can offer semi-long term pain relief and buy him some time. They also should maybe be talking to him about physical therapy, in order to strengthen his core muscles to not put more stress on his back. They obviously need to work on his sleep issues and I agree with Diana's suggestion about seeing a chronic pain specialist. They will be able to utilize proper medications in sufficient doses to get him more comfortable. 

As far as over the counter things are concerned, there are over the counter patches and rubs which have had various levels of relief for people. There are the thermocare wraps which are very soothing and some people swear by acetaminophen cream. Just watch your dosaging, and encourage him to check with his doctor.




Surlysomething said:


> My MS shakiness has really hit me hard this season. Probably from how warm all the stores are etc. It wipes me out in a way I can't even explain.
> 
> Thank goodness it's cool enough outside that I get my core temp down quicker.
> 
> 
> Patience is a freakin' virtue.



Aw, I'm sorry.  That sucks. So heat brings your symptoms on? With my Sarcoid, it's the cold. Every time I walk out into cold air (in Alaska that... well... constantly) my lungs start to freeze up and I cough like there's no tomorrow. The steroids are helping the fatigue and joint pain but my lungs are pretty crappy still.

Hoping you feel better soon.



Lamia said:


> My doctor upped my thyroid to 100mcg from 75. He said my thyroid was still a little underactive. Does anyone know how much metabolism affects mood? I haven't noticed a huge difference in my energy levels, but I have noticed I am more interested in life.
> 
> For years people have told me I was depressed because of my apathy and loss of interest in pretty much everything.
> 
> I don't feel sad or anything so I never believed I was depressed, but since taking this synthroid I've noticed I am happier and enjoy doing stuff I had lost interest in before.
> 
> Any ideas?



Thyroid hormone is a regulator hormone for many body processes including mood. So it's not surprising that you're feeling better. It can regulate periods, improve your GI system, etc. I'm glad you're having a good result with the medication!



Lamia said:


> Thanks it might be something worth trying. The only thing I worry about is he has a stomach ulcer and I am worried it will irritate it.



Definitely go easy on the NSAIDs, especially if he has an ulcer. One thing I learned just two weeks ago, having been an RN all these years, is that osteoarthritis (versus rheumatoid arthritis) is not an inflammatory process but rather a destructive one. So the anti-inflammatory effect of NSAIDs isn't as useful for this type of arthritis. The pain relief can be excellent, but I've met so many people with erosions recently that I'm much more cautious recommending it. He can get, from his doctor, patches which are impregnated with lidocaine (called lidoderm) which are helpful, and there are also patches that have NSAIDs in them so they go right to the source with fewer systemic effects.

I think they could get a lot more creative with dealing with his pain besides 20 Vicodin per month. That's BS. If he has muscle spasm, there are good antispasmotics which can help him sleep. There are trigger point injections. There is acupuncture. He has lots of options.


----------



## Lamia

Miss Vickie said:


> Oh, ow, Lamia. That's awful. If he's being seen by a doctor are they talking about doing steroid injections into his back? This can offer semi-long term pain relief and buy him some time. They also should maybe be talking to him about physical therapy, in order to strengthen his core muscles to not put more stress on his back. They obviously need to work on his sleep issues and I agree with Diana's suggestion about seeing a chronic pain specialist. They will be able to utilize proper medications in sufficient doses to get him more comfortable.
> 
> As far as over the counter things are concerned, there are over the counter patches and rubs which have had various levels of relief for people. There are the thermocare wraps which are very soothing and some people swear by acetaminophen cream. Just watch your dosaging, and encourage him to check with his doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, I'm sorry.  That sucks. So heat brings your symptoms on? With my Sarcoid, it's the cold. Every time I walk out into cold air (in Alaska that... well... constantly) my lungs start to freeze up and I cough like there's no tomorrow. The steroids are helping the fatigue and joint pain but my lungs are pretty crappy still.
> 
> Hoping you feel better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Thyroid hormone is a regulator hormone for many body processes including mood. So it's not surprising that you're feeling better. It can regulate periods, improve your GI system, etc. I'm glad you're having a good result with the medication!
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely go easy on the NSAIDs, especially if he has an ulcer. One thing I learned just two weeks ago, having been an RN all these years, is that osteoarthritis (versus rheumatoid arthritis) is not an inflammatory process but rather a destructive one. So the anti-inflammatory effect of NSAIDs isn't as useful for this type of arthritis. The pain relief can be excellent, but I've met so many people with erosions recently that I'm much more cautious recommending it. He can get, from his doctor, patches which are impregnated with lidocaine (called lidoderm) which are helpful, and there are also patches that have NSAIDs in them so they go right to the source with fewer systemic effects.
> 
> I think they could get a lot more creative with dealing with his pain besides 20 Vicodin per month. That's BS. If he has muscle spasm, there are good antispasmotics which can help him sleep. There are trigger point injections. There is acupuncture. He has lots of options.



Thanks Vickie we're going to change doctors. He doesn't seem to want to do anything. He told Jim "you have arthritis in your hips and lower back" He didn't offer any solutions. He was giving him less Vicodine and Jim got him to up it to 20 a month. Jim was a very active person now he sleeps almost all the time. I think the doctor has convinced him there is nothing he can do and he's just going to have to live with it. Jim is legally blind. He is slowly losing his sight which is closing his world as it is. He can't drive anymore or read like he used to. I got him a Kindle for X-mas so he can enlarge the print or listen to it read him the book. He's on medicare and I just feel like no one gives a shit about him because he's on medicare. 
I appreciate the good advice especially about the Nsaids.


----------



## Surlysomething

Really not impressed with having so many bathroom related issues because of MS. And the shaky walking.  

2012 better kick it up a notch in the feeling better department.


----------



## Surlysomething

As far as I know i've never had the 'flu'. Colds, yes.

Today I started to have an itchy throat and then by the end of my work day I felt nauseous and I had headache. I went home early and fell asleep on the couch.

I made a real dinner which I seem to be keeping down. I have the heat cranked and I have goosebumps though and I feel off.

Is this the start of the flu? Haha.

Oh man. I need to get a life.


----------



## Cynthia

I've been avoiding medical appointments for several months (due to fear, denial, rebelliousness), and I ran out of medication long ago. To reduce a high HbA1c reading, the doctor just put me on aggressive insulin therapy. As a result, I've gained *19 pounds* in one week.  My body is going haywire, and I can barely get my feet in half of my shoes. 

Tonight, I dragged myself to a Nia class, despite feeling disheartened and out-of-control. Ah, I'm oh so glad I did. Focusing on sensations, movement, and breathing in the midst of that supportive community helped me feel like things will be okay, that my body and I will get through this.


----------



## CastingPearls

Cynthia said:


> I've been avoiding medical appointments for several months (due to fear, denial, rebelliousness), and I ran out of medication long ago. To reduce a high HbA1c reading, the doctor just put me on aggressive insulin therapy. As a result, I've gained *19 pounds* in one week.  My body is going haywire, and I can barely get my feet in half of my shoes.
> 
> Tonight, I dragged myself to a Nia class, despite feeling disheartened and out-of-control. Ah, I'm oh so glad I did. Focusing on sensations, movement, and breathing in the midst of that supportive community helped me feel like things will be okay, that my body and I will get through this.


I'm looking into taking Nia classes too. Can you describe your experience a bit more? Are you flexible (I'm not but want to be) and this looks really good on a spiritual level as well.


PS-I hope you get that all straightened out soon with your insulin.


----------



## Cynthia

CastingPearls said:


> I'm looking into taking Nia classes too. Can you describe your experience a bit more? Are you flexible (I'm not but want to be) and this looks really good on a spiritual level as well.



The classes are very body-accepting, and its more about moving to your own rhythm and capabilities than about being in lock-step with others. So it really doesnt matter if youre as flexible as the person next to you or if you can lift your leg two inches or two feet. Nia participants all dance together, but each in their own way.

It tends to attract free-spirited, new-agey people. Part of the reason for dancing barefoot, for example, is to better feel sensation and connect with the earth. Nia also draws on emotions and play  sometimes even uncomfortably so. (Ive crawled on the floor and howled during vocalization workshops and made faces with other dancers to the sounds of live drumming.) 

If youve ever danced formally as a kid, this will tap into those body memories in a way that honors and embraces what you can do right now. And the community is lovely  very age-diverse and supportive. My instructor talks about balance, strength, flexibility, etc., but never mentions weight loss in her classes. Nia folks, while relatively thin on average, are unfailingly welcoming to and supportive of people of all sizes.


----------



## Lamia

I confess I am ill prepared for my libido coming back like a lion...This synthroid seems to be changing a lot of things in me and it's very unsettling.


----------



## Surlysomething

Stupid cold/flu. I confess that a shoulder/neck massage would really help me out.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Surlysomething said:


> Stupid cold/flu. I confess that a shoulder/neck massage would really help me out.



I hope you're feeling better now. And yes, it sounds like flu if you're getting that weird skin thing, feeling super cold or not, and your muscles are tight or painful. Poor duckie. Feel better.

My confession? I'm supposed to have blood drawn and a lumbar puncture and I just don't feel like it. The blood draw is a no big deal, but the LP will be a big deal and I'm tired of being poked and prodded with no more answers. Blah.

In the meantime, since they finally put me on steroids I feel a lot better and would just rather .... coast.... until the end of this semester. I don't want to end up with yet more medical bills. I'm tired of it. Just. Plain. Tired.


----------



## Windigo

I wish I could sleep just ONE night without back pain, but alas. Every night I wake up and have to get out of bed because of the pain :sad: 

I can get back in, but I don't rest that well this way.


----------



## Surlysomething

Miss Vickie said:


> I hope you're feeling better now. And yes, it sounds like flu if you're getting that weird skin thing, feeling super cold or not, and your muscles are tight or painful. Poor duckie. Feel better.
> 
> My confession? I'm supposed to have blood drawn and a lumbar puncture and I just don't feel like it. The blood draw is a no big deal, but the LP will be a big deal and I'm tired of being poked and prodded with no more answers. Blah.
> 
> In the meantime, since they finally put me on steroids I feel a lot better and would just rather .... coast.... until the end of this semester. I don't want to end up with yet more medical bills. I'm tired of it. Just. Plain. Tired.


 
I'm so glad you're feeling better!

I'm still rocking whatever i've got, but everyone around me has it as well. We're a sickness club!


----------



## Miss Vickie

Food poisoning is no fun. That is all.

Oh, and don't wait until you pass out and your husband has to drag your generous backside into the car to go to the ER. Best to go BEFORE you pass out. :doh:


----------



## Surlysomething

Miss Vickie said:


> Food poisoning is no fun. That is all.
> 
> Oh, and don't wait until you pass out and your husband has to drag your generous backside into the car to go to the ER. Best to go BEFORE you pass out. :doh:


 
Awww. Feel better, V!


----------



## Miss Vickie

Surlysomething said:


> Awww. Feel better, V!



Thanks so much for the good wishes. I gotta admit, this is putting a cramp (pun intended) in my style. Papers are going unwritten, patients are going unseen (by me), work is being missed. Yuck. Hate. It.


----------



## Lamia

Saw my endo today and he's awesome and so nice. If you live in the St. Louis area he's in Chesterfield. Dr. Oikinine. He did a scan on my thyroid and told me it was enlarged but no nodules or anything that look suspicious. 

My blood sugar he said I was in the danger zone, but that I didn't need medicine or to stick myself for my blood sugar. "there is no need to complicate your life needlessly" He gave me a list of foods and suggested I just try to eat less sugar. :wubu:

He suspects I have Hashimotos and did blood work. I have to wait a week to find out.


----------



## Surlysomething

Bad food weekend.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Surlysomething said:


> Bad food weekend.



Uh oh. Meaning you ate badly, or you ate bad food? I had a nasty bout with food poisoning a couple of weeks ago. Un-be-freakin-leavable how sick I was, and it'll be a cold day in hell before I eat sushi again. I ended up having such low blood pressure that I passed out, and Burtimus had to drag my fat ass to the ER. My potassium was critically low; I could have killed myself. (Did I mention nurses are the worst patients EVER?)

I hope in your case it was merely indiscriminate eating, and not food poisoning, 'cause I wouldn't wish that on anyone. Hope you're having a better weekend so far.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My bad knee went wacky last night and I fell on my good knee, which is now swollen and scrapped. At some point, I'm gonna have to fix that missing ACL if it's possible.


----------



## Surlysomething

Miss Vickie said:


> Uh oh. Meaning you ate badly, or you ate bad food? I had a nasty bout with food poisoning a couple of weeks ago. Un-be-freakin-leavable how sick I was, and it'll be a cold day in hell before I eat sushi again. I ended up having such low blood pressure that I passed out, and Burtimus had to drag my fat ass to the ER. My potassium was critically low; I could have killed myself. (Did I mention nurses are the worst patients EVER?)
> 
> I hope in your case it was merely indiscriminate eating, and not food poisoning, 'cause I wouldn't wish that on anyone. Hope you're having a better weekend so far.


 
Yes, it was a not great for me food weekend. But we all have them and I just need to do better in the future I guess. Or not. Haha.

I think i've had food poisoning a couple times, but it wasn't that terrible. Sorry you had to go through it! Yuck!


----------



## Miss Vickie

Diana_Prince245 said:


> My bad knee went wacky last night and I fell on my good knee, which is now swollen and scrapped. At some point, I'm gonna have to fix that missing ACL if it's possible.



Oh dear. Feel better, darlin'. Nurses need their (k)nees.  We also happen to be hard on our knees, too! And feet, backs, shoulders, too.



Surlysomething said:


> Yes, it was a not great for me food weekend. But we all have them and I just need to do better in the future I guess. Or not. Haha.
> 
> I think i've had food poisoning a couple times, but it wasn't that terrible. Sorry you had to go through it! Yuck!



Aw, bummer. I have some foodvacations, too, where I decide what the hell. I'll buy some junk, plan to eat it while I watch movies, and be done with it. So yeah, I can relate.

The food poisoning sucked. It was pretty terrible, and took me awhile to get over. But I seem to be fine now (and even gained back the weight I lost). 

My confession? I'm a little bit relieved and a little bit annoyed that the lumbar puncture I had two weeks ago is inconclusive. So I have all the symptoms of high CSF pressure, but it came back high end of normal. And I have Sarcoidosis, which can cause headaches and high CSF pressure, but the test came back negative. So, all that poking for nothin'.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

I am so sick of this foot wound and everything associated with it! Whenener this finally heals, in what seems like will be 100 years from now, I'm going to pretend I don't even have feet anymore. I want nothing to do with them! Between this and the neuropathy and whatever the hell else is wrong with my legs and feet I am SO done!


----------



## EMH1701

I haven't had hand tremors for a while now, but all of a sudden, they're back today. I've been going through a ton of stress at work lately & I think it's related. I did get a massage on Thursday evening, so I find it odd that I'm having them now.


----------



## CAMellie

So, I have a 33 day menstrual cycle and I've noticed that from the day that I ovulate (usually cycle day 25 or 26) until the day I start my period my blood sugar levels get ridiculously high even though my diet doesn't change (as a matter of fact my appetite decreases during that week) and I'm extremely med-compliant. I told the nurse practitioner about it and she just looked at me blankly. Any other diabetics experience this?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

A quick Google brought this up: http://abcnews.go.com/Health/DiabetesLivingWith/story?id=3807364#.T0ldM3k521g Looks like it's pretty common. Seems your NP is clueless.


----------



## Miss Vickie

BigBeautifulMe said:


> A quick Google brought this up: http://abcnews.go.com/Health/DiabetesLivingWith/story?id=3807364#.T0ldM3k521g Looks like it's pretty common. Seems your NP is clueless.



Yeah, it was kind of a "duh" moment to me, and I'm still in school. Hormones definitely affect how our bodies respond to insulin, which is why in pregnancy, diabetics have a harder time controlling their sugar; I'm guessing it's what's behind gestational diabetes and why so many women with GDM end up as diabetic later in life.


----------



## Tad

Just asking from pure ignorance, re the above few posts.....does hormonal birth control then also affect insulin resistance?


----------



## imfree

Tad said:


> Just asking from pure ignorance, re the above few posts.....does hormonal birth control then also affect insulin resistance?



If emotional stress affects insulin resistance, as it does, then hormonal birth control, adrenal release, and other hormonal conditions can be expected to, as well, IMO.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Tad said:


> Just asking from pure ignorance, re the above few posts.....does hormonal birth control then also affect insulin resistance?



That's a great question, Tad. I couldn't find anything specifically about oral contraceptives but I can tell you this. There is estrogen and progestin in most oral contraceptives (some are progesterone only, which are for women who cannot tolerate estrogen). While estrogen has a generally positive effect on glucose metabolism, progesterone increases insulin resistance which can have a negative effect on glucose metabolism. The last part of the menstrual cycle is progesterone heavy, which is probably why women report problems with glucose regulation.

What's somewhat confusing is that for women who have PCOS, which includes not just cysts on the ovaries but often insulin resistance, one of the treatments is oral contraceptives to regulate their cycles. In general, this, coupled with insulin sensitizing medications (and sometimes other medications, too) can have a positive effect in reducing their risk of heart disease and restoring fertility. So where does that leave us in terms of progesterone and the risk of increasing their risk of insulin resistance?

So while it's a theoretical possibility that the progestin in OCPs could cause a problem, maybe (I guess?) the estrogen cancels it out? Or maybe the data shows that the regulation of menses is a greater benefit than the potential risk of worsening insulin resistance? (I haven't personally treated someone with PCOS yet so I haven't run into this yet). 

I have not heard of diabetes as being something women are at greater risk for when taking OCP's. However, if a woman is diabetic she should plan her pregnancy carefully and manage her blood sugars from the get go, so there is a very critical role for effective contraception in diabetic women. 

We worry most about women who have a history of migraine with aura, because taking OCP's with estrogen with that history is associated with a 10% lifetime risk of a cerebral vascular accident (stroke or TIA). So women who have had migraines with aura should not be on estrogen. This has been out in the literature for years, and yet I still find women with migraines who take OCPs and have to be the one to take them off. Needless to say this makes me unpopular.  

Not sure I answered your question, sorry.


----------



## Tad

Thanks for the excellent info, Miss Vicki. My wife uses the cervical ring form of hormonal birth control, as it seems to stop the every-two-months exploding uterine cysts that kept her in bed for a few days each time. Obviously she would be loathe to stop using it! But she's had the early signs of insulin resistance.....hopefully focus on diet and exercise and moderate weight loss will keep that from escalating, but I was just wondering if the hormones could be part of the cause.

(I'd been a bit surprised by the 'pre-diabetes' warning as, while she is medically obese, she more or less naturally follows a low glycemic index diet just based on food preferences, and is quite active. A number of older relatives have had it in her family, but they all had much higher risk life styles).

At least her migraines are without aura (and for whatever reason, much less common while on hormonal birth control)


----------



## jewels_mystery

I fractured my knees about ten years ago and both didn't heal right. Well my doctor said I need a double knee replacement. I am happy with the idea that my life won't be so limited and I finally have insurance that will cover most of the cost. But I am nervous about having surgery. My doctor insists I should be able to return to work after 2 weeks. I think he is nuts. I am a ssbbw and I think recovery time will be a bit longer. Thanks for letting me whine.


----------



## cinnamitch

jewels_mystery said:


> I fractured my knees about ten years ago and both didn't heal right. Well my doctor said I need a double knee replacement. I am happy with the idea that my life won't be so limited and I finally have insurance that will cover most of the cost. But I am nervous about having surgery. My doctor insists I should be able to return to work after 2 weeks. I think he is nuts. I am a ssbbw and I think recovery time will be a bit longer. Thanks for letting me whine.



If it's any consolation, I had a patient in rehab who had both knees done at once. She was around 400 lbs and in her mid 50's. She was the best rehab patient I have had. As long as you keep up with the therapy, follow the Doc's orders and stay positive, I am sure you will do fine. Stay on top of the pain by not being afraid to ask for meds. Many of my patients would take pain meds right before therapy so post therapy pain would be more manageable. Good luck to you!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Tad said:


> At least her migraines are without aura (and for whatever reason, much less common while on hormonal birth control)



Migraines can be linked to some women's cycles. Because hormonal birth control controls the hormone fluctuations that go on over the course of a woman's cycle, they can help control migraines. Been there, done that, got an awesome t-shirt.


----------



## Surlysomething

I really struggled today while grocery shopping.

My gait, stamina and balance were all over the place. Thank god for the shopping cart itself. No accidents, no tripping, no stumbling. And no one could tell how much I was struggling.
Screw you, MS.


So tired.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Surlysomething said:


> I really struggled today while grocery shopping.
> 
> My gait, stamina and balance were all over the place. Thank god for the shopping cart itself. No accidents, no tripping, no stumbling. And no one could tell how much I was struggling.
> Screw you, MS.
> 
> 
> So tired.



Oh no. I'm sorry.  I hate these damn diseases -- they're so unpredictable and really screw with our plans. And yes, in some ways it's even worse that it's often a seemingly invisible disease. Same with my Sarcoid. Unless people hear me coughing (something I try hard not to do in front of others), they have no idea what a struggle it is to stay upright and breathing.

So yeah, screw you, MS. And all the other craptastic diseases we deal with.

Hang in there. I hope it settles down so you can enjoy life more.


----------



## Surlysomething

Miss Vickie said:


> Oh no. I'm sorry.  I hate these damn diseases -- they're so unpredictable and really screw with our plans. And yes, in some ways it's even worse that it's often a seemingly invisible disease. Same with my Sarcoid. Unless people hear me coughing (something I try hard not to do in front of others), they have no idea what a struggle it is to stay upright and breathing.
> 
> So yeah, screw you, MS. And all the other craptastic diseases we deal with.
> 
> Hang in there. I hope it settles down so you can enjoy life more.



Sorry, I missed your reply. 

Yes, it seems like this disease is getting the best of me lately mobility wise. I struggled really hard on Wednesday at the mall trying to finish up buying presents for my nephew's birthday. I was wiped out by the time I got home. Carry that over to the next day where I went the actual party (out in the suburbs) so by the time I got home I was wiped and pretty much knew I wouldn't be going to work today. I'm at home right now where I slept almost 12 hours and still feel tired. But not that "I slept too long" feeling. More like I could sleep forever...

Still wiped out. Still having a hard time remembering so many little things...

It embarrasses me.


----------



## HottiMegan

Surlysomething said:


> Sorry, I missed your reply.
> 
> Yes, it seems like this disease is getting the best of me lately mobility wise. I struggled really hard on Wednesday at the mall trying to finish up buying presents for my nephew's birthday. I was wiped out by the time I got home. Carry that over to the next day where I went the actual party (out in the suburbs) so by the time I got home I was wiped and pretty much knew I wouldn't be going to work today. I'm at home right now where I slept almost 12 hours and still feel tired. But not that "I slept too long" feeling. More like I could sleep forever...
> 
> Still wiped out. Still having a hard time remembering so many little things...
> 
> It embarrasses me.



That sucks so bad. I'm sorry you're suffering.


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> That sucks so bad. I'm sorry you're suffering.



Thanks, Megan. Don't ever take good mobility for granted. I used to be able to walk forever and ever.

Hopefully there are better days ahead!


----------



## Miss Vickie

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks, Megan. Don't ever take good mobility for granted. I used to be able to walk forever and ever.
> 
> Hopefully there are better days ahead!



That is so true. I never take my good days for granted, and haven't since my diagnosis with Sarcoid in 2000. I just enjoy them, and use them to the fullest. The problem I have is with being more accepting of myself for days when what I can do is limited. I tend to get really down on myself, calling myself lazy.  

I can't remember if I've mentioned the "spoon theory" but it's been really helpful and I'm so thankful to a good friend for sharing it with me. I won't quote it here, because it's quite lengthy, but it's such an apt description of how those of us with chronic illness live. When I remember to remember it, I'm much easier on myself. The problem is remembering it. 

Hang in there, darlin'. There's still hope, and you still have a future. This disease is unpredictable in its course and you could have full remission any time now. However, if you don't, I know you'll deal with what comes with strength and dignity.


----------



## Miss Vickie

On a related note: Due to a combination of missing one -- just one! -- dose of Prednisone, stress, lack of sleep, and exposure to a lot of viruses -- I started having a flare that broke through the high dose prednisone I'm on. Then, the next day (last Saturday), I went to work where not just one but two people used these new sanitizing wipes we'd been given, which sent me over the edge. I couldn't stop coughing, couldn't stop wheezing, and was afraid I'd black out from the cough.

I used my rescue inhaler 16 times, to the point where my hands were vibrating and my heart was beating super fast. But at least I could take care of my patients. I mentioned it to the people I was working with, who laughed it off. They said, "It's not as though you could die from it." Um, actually Sarcoidosis has a 5% death rate, higher for those of us with Pulmonary Sarcoidosis. I might very well need a lung transplant someday. So I didn't find the humor, obviously. And despite seeing me cough and my obvious trouble breathing, none of them gave a shit.

The good news is that I sent an email to my boss (we have a new manager) and she immediately had the wipes removed from the unit. She sent out an email saying they weren't to be used at ALL on the unit, due to allergic reactions. I came back to work four days later and they were gone. She talked to our employee health RN and the infection control RN and both agreed that we had other options. Both called me and emailed me to check on me and make sure I was okay. Both told me if the other wipes caused a problem to let them know and they would have them removed. 

I was just amazed -- and impressed -- that my health concerns were taken so seriously. It has not been my experience thus far at that place. In the meantime, I'm continuing on a higher dose of prednisone, more puffs of my steroid inhaler, and we added an antihistamine, in order to get things back under control. It's dicey, though. It's break up season here in Alaska, where the snow melts, exposing the grit and sand to the air, and the trees are waking up; this is my worst time of year anyway, and going into it mid-flare is bad juju.

The thing that is unfortunate about Sarcoidosis is that few people have heard of it, and I look completely normal. No gait changes, no joint swelling, nothing obvious except a cough which more often than not scares people rather than elicit sympathy. So people think I'm malingering or avoiding work, when really, it's amazing I'm able to do what I do -- work full time and go to school full time. And these are people in health care. 

Okay, enough whining. Back to work. Working on school work at home today, which at least means an easy day for my lungs.

Hang in there. We're strong women. We can do this.


----------



## moore2me

Surlysomething said:


> I really struggled today while grocery shopping.
> 
> My gait, stamina and balance were all over the place. Thank god for the shopping cart itself. No accidents, no tripping, no stumbling. And no one could tell how much I was struggling.
> Screw you, MS.
> 
> 
> So tired.





Surlysomething said:


> Sorry, I missed your reply.
> 
> Yes, it seems like this disease is getting the best of me lately mobility wise. I struggled really hard on Wednesday at the mall trying to finish up buying presents for my nephew's birthday. I was wiped out by the time I got home. Carry that over to the next day where I went the actual party (out in the suburbs) so by the time I got home I was wiped and pretty much knew I wouldn't be going to work today. I'm at home right now where I slept almost 12 hours and still feel tired. But not that "I slept too long" feeling. More like I could sleep forever...
> 
> Still wiped out. Still having a hard time remembering so many little things...
> 
> It embarrasses me.



Surlysomething,

I know you are an independent young lady and for the most part make your own rules. However, maybe I can give you some advice on living with this MS curse. You are right in that most people can't tell that we are suffering and can't imagine how hard it is to get thru a day or week with this "monkey on our back". 

When I start staggering while walking or my speech is slurring some observers might think I'm drunk. I prefer to tell them what my problem really is than to have them think I am drunk in public (or high from drugs). Most people are pretty cool after I explain why this fat girl is wobbling like a colt trying to stand. 

As far as your mega schedule of shopping Tues, shopping Wed, party on Thurs and collapse - I used to do the same thing. Until I decided to give up such a frantic pace and slow down. So, now I only plan on doing 2 or 3 big expeditions a week (maybe less during the summer when the heat is over 90 degrees). I try to buy groceries and incidentals once a week. I keep a running list of what I need and buy some stuff that won't expire too soon (like canned milk, boxed milk, vacuum packed meats, frozen veggies, and boxed mixes.

I shop early in the morning when it's not too hot and when I am fresh. I use electric carts to shop. If a store doesn't have electric carts, I usually shop somewhere else. I ask the checker and check out line supervisor to get someone to unload my cart onto the conveyor line. I also ask for a person to carry my stuff to the car and load the car. 

I plan ahead to have a day between one big expedition and another. Rest day or lite day is between hard days. Again during the hottest part of the summer, it may take two rest days. If someone is having a party or special occassion, instead of spending time shopping for them - I started mostly giving checks, gift certificates, or gift cards. These people are usually younger and can get their own stuff a whole lot better than I can.

One day I did not follow my own rules and wore myself out shopping using an electric cart. As I was leaving the store, I found myself unable to get off of the cart. My legs were numb and I couldn't get up. It was in the hot summertime and the parking lot was blistering. I realized I was trapped in the cart in the sun on the asphalt parking lot. Being a heavy lady and hard to lift, bypassers were not much help. I had to ask the store supervisor to call the fire department to come and help me get out. They came (along with the police) with sirens blazing. paramedics and all the bells and whistles. The wonderful emergency workers sucessfully got me out of the cart and after the paperwork and stuff was finished, I motored on home - a much wiser but chagrined young woman. (I was thankful this episode did not make the local paper.)

Sorry I ran on so long. I'll try to do better next time. Hope some of it helped.


----------



## Surlysomething

moore2me said:


> Surlysomething,
> 
> I know you are an independent young lady and for the most part make your own rules. However, maybe I can give you some advice on living with this MS curse. You are right in that most people can't tell that we are suffering and can't imagine how hard it is to get thru a day or week with this "monkey on our back".
> 
> When I start staggering while walking or my speech is slurring some observers might think I'm drunk. I prefer to tell them what my problem really is than to have them think I am drunk in public (or high from drugs). Most people are pretty cool after I explain why this fat girl is wobbling like a colt trying to stand.
> 
> As far as your mega schedule of shopping Tues, shopping Wed, party on Thurs and collapse - I used to do the same thing. Until I decided to give up such a frantic pace and slow down. So, now I only plan on doing 2 or 3 big expeditions a week (maybe less during the summer when the heat is over 90 degrees). I try to buy groceries and incidentals once a week. I keep a running list of what I need and buy some stuff that won't expire too soon (like canned milk, boxed milk, vacuum packed meats, frozen veggies, and boxed mixes.
> 
> I shop early in the morning when it's not too hot and when I am fresh. I use electric carts to shop. If a store doesn't have electric carts, I usually shop somewhere else. I ask the checker and check out line supervisor to get someone to unload my cart onto the conveyor line. I also ask for a person to carry my stuff to the car and load the car.
> 
> I plan ahead to have a day between one big expedition and another. Rest day or lite day is between hard days. Again during the hottest part of the summer, it may take two rest days. If someone is having a party or special occassion, instead of spending time shopping for them - I started mostly giving checks, gift certificates, or gift cards. These people are usually younger and can get their own stuff a whole lot better than I can.
> 
> One day I did not follow my own rules and wore myself out shopping using an electric cart. As I was leaving the store, I found myself unable to get off of the cart. My legs were numb and I couldn't get up. It was in the hot summertime and the parking lot was blistering. I realized I was trapped in the cart in the sun on the asphalt parking lot. Being a heavy lady and hard to lift, bypassers were not much help. I had to ask the store supervisor to call the fire department to come and help me get out. They came (along with the police) with sirens blazing. paramedics and all the bells and whistles. The wonderful emergency workers sucessfully got me out of the cart and after the paperwork and stuff was finished, I motored on home - a much wiser but chagrined young woman. (I was thankful this episode did not make the local paper.)
> 
> Sorry I ran on so long. I'll try to do better next time. Hope some of it helped.



Thanks, M2M for the advice. I often forget that i'm challenged until i'm halfway through whatever task i'm doing and then it's too late. I need to plan a bit better and not be so hard on myself. Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks, M2M for the advice. I often forget that i'm challenged until i'm halfway through whatever task i'm doing and then it's too late. I need to plan a bit better and not be so hard on myself. Slow and steady wins the race.



Same here. And each day, week, month is different, so while I'll try not to overdo it, the reality is that sometimes my body has other ideas. 

The worst part for me are the vacillations in energy level. I just can't predict with any real certainty what my energy level is going to be like. The Nuvigil helps, but it has its limitations. And then there are the weird random symptoms that come out of nowhere. Yesterday I was dizzy all day and super clumsy (even for me!), had crappy memory and developed an unexpected headache mid-afternoon. Today, the fatigue is bad but my head is fine. 

Oy.


----------



## CastingPearls

Miss Vickie said:


> Same here. And each day, week, month is different, so while I'll try not to overdo it, the reality is that sometimes my body has other ideas.
> 
> The worst part for me are the vacillations in energy level. I just can't predict with any real certainty what my energy level is going to be like. The Nuvigil helps, but it has its limitations. And then there are the weird random symptoms that come out of nowhere. Yesterday I was dizzy all day and super clumsy (even for me!), had crappy memory and developed an unexpected headache mid-afternoon. Today, the fatigue is bad but my head is fine.
> 
> Oy.


I get this with simple chronic fatigue. I never know when it's going to slam me and every day is different.


----------



## Surlysomething

Miss Vickie said:


> Same here. And each day, week, month is different, so while I'll try not to overdo it, the reality is that sometimes my body has other ideas.
> 
> The worst part for me are the vacillations in energy level. I just can't predict with any real certainty what my energy level is going to be like. The Nuvigil helps, but it has its limitations. And then there are the weird random symptoms that come out of nowhere. Yesterday I was dizzy all day and super clumsy (even for me!), had crappy memory and developed an unexpected headache mid-afternoon. Today, the fatigue is bad but my head is fine.
> 
> Oy.



I wish for all of us that there were more warning signs that we're going to have a bad go of things. Same thing happened again when I went shopping. I think I need to take it slower and not be so hard on myself. One day at a time, eh?


----------



## Miss Vickie

CastingPearls said:


> I get this with simple chronic fatigue. I never know when it's going to slam me and every day is different.



True. One of the things Burtimus doesn't understand is that on my "good days" I have this need/desire to get as much done as possible to take advantage of whatever planets have aligned to give me a ton of energy. I just can't count on tomorrow being a good day.



Surlysomething said:


> I wish for all of us that there were more warning signs that we're going to have a bad go of things. Same thing happened again when I went shopping. I think I need to take it slower and not be so hard on myself. One day at a time, eh?



Me too, especially for those of you with MS because I know it's even more unpredictable than my Sarcoid. Definitely take it easy, because stressing yourself won't help, and in fact may worsen things. And if there are things you can have someone else do, by all means, let them go so you can focus your energies on caring for yourself. (Of course, I say this not practicing at all what I preach, but do as I say, not as I do!)

Two more days of clinicals for me, then I go back to "just" working full time and writing my thesis. I. Cannot. Wait. As much as I love clinicals, doing them while working is like having two full time jobs. Three days a week wrangling moms and babies, and three (or more) days a week seeing patients is an exhausting pace. 

No wonder I feel like warmed over crap. 

Hang in there, and take care of yourself. Stress is not your friend, my dear.


----------



## Surlysomething

Miss Vickie said:


> True. One of the things Burtimus doesn't understand is that on my "good days" I have this need/desire to get as much done as possible to take advantage of whatever planets have aligned to give me a ton of energy. I just can't count on tomorrow being a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, especially for those of you with MS because I know it's even more unpredictable than my Sarcoid. Definitely take it easy, because stressing yourself won't help, and in fact may worsen things. And if there are things you can have someone else do, by all means, let them go so you can focus your energies on caring for yourself. (Of course, I say this not practicing at all what I preach, but do as I say, not as I do!)
> 
> Two more days of clinicals for me, then I go back to "just" working full time and writing my thesis. I. Cannot. Wait. As much as I love clinicals, doing them while working is like having two full time jobs. Three days a week wrangling moms and babies, and three (or more) days a week seeing patients is an exhausting pace.
> 
> No wonder I feel like warmed over crap.
> 
> Hang in there, and take care of yourself. Stress is not your friend, my dear.


 
I'm so glad you're going to slow down (even if it's a little bit)!

I'm taking off for the long weekend so i'm hoping to do a whole lot of nothing when I get to my destination. 4 days off from the toxic people in my life...I couldn't be more excited.

Happy Easter, lady! (whatever that means)


----------



## Surlysomething

I just felt an overwhelming sense of frustration and sadness with my MS.

I honestly don't think i've cried since I was diagnosed with this stupid disease that makes no sense to me. Things are getting harder to do and it's such an invisible disease that i'm pretty sure that most of my family and friends think i'm making it up.

There are so many things I want to do but I just don't have the energy or the mobility for it. I'm so mad and frustrated.

Just needed to vent. Thanks.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Surlysomething said:


> I just felt an overwhelming sense of frustration and sadness with my MS.
> 
> I honestly don't think i've cried since I was diagnosed with this stupid disease that makes no sense to me. Things are getting harder to do and it's such an invisible disease that i'm pretty sure that most of my family and friends think i'm making it up.
> 
> There are so many things I want to do but I just don't have the energy or the mobility for it. I'm so mad and frustrated.
> 
> Just needed to vent. Thanks.



Oh, honey. *hugs* Just..... hugs. Every time I think of something pithy and "wise" to say I realize that it's not about the words. But I want you to know that you're heard, that I understand your frustration and sadness... and I wish a thousand times over that you weren't going through this. It's so patently unfair. And yes, I know how it feels, how maddening and frustrating it is when your heart and spirit want to do something but you can't because of your disease. I know.* I know.*

I hope things improve for you, and that you will find ways to do the things you want to do. And I'm always here if you need an ear.


----------



## Surlysomething

Miss Vickie said:


> Oh, honey. *hugs* Just..... hugs. Every time I think of something pithy and "wise" to say I realize that it's not about the words. But I want you to know that you're heard, that I understand your frustration and sadness... and I wish a thousand times over that you weren't going through this. It's so patently unfair. And yes, I know how it feels, how maddening and frustrating it is when your heart and spirit want to do something but you can't because of your disease. I know.* I know.*
> 
> I hope things improve for you, and that you will find ways to do the things you want to do. And I'm always here if you need an ear.




Merci....i'm just feeling so down today about it all. I needed to vent...


----------



## Miss Vickie

Surlysomething said:


> Merci....i'm just feeling so down today about it all. I needed to vent...



I hear ya. Some days it's just too much. And other days, it's not so bad. 

In my own case, yesterday was my last day of clinicals so the "heavy lifting" of working full time and going to clinicals full time is over. Now it's just my research thesis holding me back from being a full fledged nurse practitioner, so I'm hoping things will be a little easier for me. My lung doc wants me off the steroids ASAP and keeps trying to wean me off them, despite how well I'm doing, and without side effects; I'm hoping the decrease of stress will improve my condition enough that I can, since I know the potential for harm is great. In the meantime, though, it's break up season here (when all the snow melts, releasing the road dirt into the air) so my lungs are craptastic so I'm in no hurry to get off the 'roids.

I assume you're getting treatments for your MS?? Remember, if you don't feel that it's enough, get back to your provider. You have lots of options.


----------



## Surlysomething

Miss Vickie said:


> I hear ya. Some days it's just too much. And other days, it's not so bad.
> 
> In my own case, yesterday was my last day of clinicals so the "heavy lifting" of working full time and going to clinicals full time is over. Now it's just my research thesis holding me back from being a full fledged nurse practitioner, so I'm hoping things will be a little easier for me. My lung doc wants me off the steroids ASAP and keeps trying to wean me off them, despite how well I'm doing, and without side effects; I'm hoping the decrease of stress will improve my condition enough that I can, since I know the potential for harm is great. In the meantime, though, it's break up season here (when all the snow melts, releasing the road dirt into the air) so my lungs are craptastic so I'm in no hurry to get off the 'roids.
> 
> I assume you're getting treatments for your MS?? Remember, if you don't feel that it's enough, get back to your provider. You have lots of options.


 

I can only imagine how hard the breakup season is on you. I was up in 100 Mile House this past weekend and it was so dry and dusty. Ick.

Light at the end of the tunnel though, lady. Yay!


----------



## Miss Vickie

Surlysomething said:


> I can only imagine how hard the breakup season is on you. I was up in 100 Mile House this past weekend and it was so dry and dusty. Ick.
> 
> Light at the end of the tunnel though, lady. Yay!



Yeah it's been pretty gnarly. OTOH, it's kind of fun watching more and more of the ground reveal itself each day. My driveway is nearly cleared, and spots in the back yard are showing themselves (and layers of dog poop, unfortunately). The dirt, however, is awful. They need to get out and clean the roads, but they haven't been out there yet.

My week has been complicated by two medical annoyances.

1. For some reason since the beginning of January I haven't been absorbing my thyroid meds well. They tested me in early February and things were off but that was after the Sushi Incident, so we all thought it was from my food poisoning. But I just had them rechecked and it's still way off -- bad juju for someone without a thyroid. So my endo is raising my thyroid dose and we'll see. Nothing has changed since I started on meds in 2008, so we're all stumped (so what else is new?)

2. I think I have thrombophlebitis in my right leg. I came home from work Saturday night with pain on the right side of my knee, right over one of my (many, sadly) varicose veins. There's definitely a palpable cord, and it feels hot, the skin is red, and it hurts when I put weight on it. Ow. Ow. Ow. Fortunately, since it's a superficial vein it's not dangerous, but it hurts like *hell*. So I'm keeping it elevated, using ice packs off and on, taking NSAIDs and trying not to whine too much.

In other news 7 years ago today was my weight loss surgery. I'm still standin' (well, except for the phlebitis!), and am within 15 pounds of my lowest weight. I'm amazed at how well it went and that as a nurse I didn't have every complication possible (those came later when I had plastic surgery). Anyway, I'm amazed that it's only been 7 years because I've finally incorporated my new size into who I am, something that took a long, long time.


----------



## Surlysomething

Miss Vickie said:


> Yeah it's been pretty gnarly. OTOH, it's kind of fun watching more and more of the ground reveal itself each day. My driveway is nearly cleared, and spots in the back yard are showing themselves (and layers of dog poop, unfortunately). The dirt, however, is awful. They need to get out and clean the roads, but they haven't been out there yet.
> 
> My week has been complicated by two medical annoyances.
> 
> 1. For some reason since the beginning of January I haven't been absorbing my thyroid meds well. They tested me in early February and things were off but that was after the Sushi Incident, so we all thought it was from my food poisoning. But I just had them rechecked and it's still way off -- bad juju for someone without a thyroid. So my endo is raising my thyroid dose and we'll see. Nothing has changed since I started on meds in 2008, so we're all stumped (so what else is new?)
> 
> 2. I think I have thrombophlebitis in my right leg. I came home from work Saturday night with pain on the right side of my knee, right over one of my (many, sadly) varicose veins. There's definitely a palpable cord, and it feels hot, the skin is red, and it hurts when I put weight on it. Ow. Ow. Ow. Fortunately, since it's a superficial vein it's not dangerous, but it hurts like *hell*. So I'm keeping it elevated, using ice packs off and on, taking NSAIDs and trying not to whine too much.
> 
> In other news 7 years ago today was my weight loss surgery. I'm still standin' (well, except for the phlebitis!), and am within 15 pounds of my lowest weight. I'm amazed at how well it went and that as a nurse I didn't have every complication possible (those came later when I had plastic surgery). Anyway, I'm amazed that it's only been 7 years because I've finally incorporated my new size into who I am, something that took a long, long time.


 
Good thing you're a medical professional or it would be hard to keep up with all that!  

I'm sorry about your knee. Anything that hinders mobility is such a pain in the ass to control.

Feel better, Miss!


----------



## Mishty

I'm so sick of my skin. Breakouts and other gross things. 
I'm just hiding away till I don't look like a leper from thigh to neck.


----------



## Surlysomething

Mishty said:


> I'm so sick of my skin. Breakouts and other gross things.
> I'm just hiding away till I don't look like a leper from thigh to neck.


 
I hear you, lady. I thought things would get better as I got older. No such deal.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Surlysomething said:


> Good thing you're a medical professional or it would be hard to keep up with all that!
> 
> I'm sorry about your knee. Anything that hinders mobility is such a pain in the ass to control.
> 
> Feel better, Miss!



Heh. It's probably because I'm a medical professional that I deal with all this. Nurses are famous for getting all the weird diseases and having complications. I'm working tomorrow, so I'll be on my feet for 13 hours. That should be fun!



Mishty said:


> I'm so sick of my skin. Breakouts and other gross things.
> I'm just hiding away till I don't look like a leper from thigh to neck.



Oh gosh, I feel ya. I'd hoped that things would improve once I "matured", but no such luck.


----------



## Surlysomething

My menstrual cycle is all out of whack.

Peri-menopause, thank you! I don't think i've been woken up by cramps in the middle of the night since I was in my teens, early twenties.


----------



## Cynthia

I'm defensive about my sprained muscle, which has made walking slow and laborious this week. 
Grrrr ... a limping thin person wouldn't have to put up with the false assumptions and judgment of strangers.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Surlysomething said:


> My menstrual cycle is all out of whack.
> 
> Peri-menopause, thank you! I don't think i've been woken up by cramps in the middle of the night since I was in my teens, early twenties.



Perimenopause and MS? That's just horrid. Hugs!


----------



## Surlysomething

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Perimenopause and MS? That's just horrid. Hugs!



My life is a carnival ride. Haha.

Thanks!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

So the DNP told me today I have a mitral valve murmur and an irregular heart beat. I'm hoping the heartbeat issue was just the fact I booked it from one end of campus to another with a 50 pound backpack on my back.


----------



## Mishty

Surlysomething said:


> I hear you, lady. I thought things would get better as I got older. No such deal.





Miss Vickie said:


> Oh gosh, I feel ya. I'd hoped that things would improve once I "matured", but no such luck.



I just never thought I'd be buying my first eye cream and still using acne scrubs and shit. My skin just looks so red and angry after I try to strip it of bacteria and then pamper it with firming moisture. :doh:

On a brighter note,IC I've been without opiates for my back in weeks. I've been trying simple(verrrrry simple) yoga again. Can't afford an exercise ball yet,but have a feeling it's gonna help even more. So nice to be clear headed and somewhat pain free during everyday actitivites.


----------



## EMH1701

Is it completely weird, having a minor burn on my right arm from bumping it against the oven rack while taking a pan out of the oven, that my left arm hurts instead?

You'd expect the right arm to hurt more, but it really doesn't except if I press against it.


----------



## EMH1701

Surlysomething said:


> My menstrual cycle is all out of whack.
> 
> Peri-menopause, thank you! I don't think i've been woken up by cramps in the middle of the night since I was in my teens, early twenties.



I have PMDD...totally empathize. 

I had to get birth control pills because, every month since my teen years, I woke up with severe cramps and I would have to overdose on OTC pain killer to get back to sleep. I also got severe mood swings that sometimes swung to depression & it scared me how bad they got. Now that I realize it's a hormonal issue that can be controlled, it's a little less scary.

I occassionally get what I think might be hot flashes now...is it possible to get that before the age of 40?


----------



## CastingPearls

EMH1701 said:


> I occassionally get what I think might be hot flashes now...is it possible to get that before the age of 40?



Yeah, peri-menopause can start in the thirties.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My thyroid is finally officially deceased. There are now no women in my family with a working one. The NP, however, appears to have faxed my levothyroxin prescription to the wrong pharmacy, cause the pharm tech couldn't find it in their system. Hopefully I can get them to just give me a hard script Monday and I can take it myself to the pharmacy.


----------



## Surlysomething

I have 10 days off right now. The first week i've taken off for so long (excluding Christmas, but that's hardly relaxing) and it's stunningly gorgeous outside. It's the perfect weather for a vacation.

My confession: the warmer temps wreak havoc with my MS. I shouldn't be dog tired from stopping for gas and buying some groceries at the supermarket, but I am. Hell, I had barely even made it into the store and I had to find a bathroom. I had to sit in the lawn furniture department for awhile as well I was so tired. Not tired like I just worked out. Tired because I was hot and could barely lift my legs to walk. Heat intolerance is my major MS issue for the last couple years.

Once I finally got to my car, loaded it up and sat down I felt like I was going to cry. Something that used to be so simple for me is now excruciating to do. But I refuse to give up. From now on i'll be doing my shopping at night so it's not as warm out.

I hate you, MS.


----------



## Surlysomething

Diana_Prince245 said:


> My thyroid is finally officially deceased. There are now no women in my family with a working one. The NP, however, appears to have faxed my levothyroxin prescription to the wrong pharmacy, cause the pharm tech couldn't find it in their system. Hopefully I can get them to just give me a hard script Monday and I can take it myself to the pharmacy.



It's crappy having to work around all the technical aspects of your health. I find it exhausting getting prescriptions and refills and the like. Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Mishty said:


> I just never thought I'd be buying my first eye cream and still using acne scrubs and shit. My skin just looks so red and angry after I try to strip it of bacteria and then pamper it with firming moisture. :doh:
> 
> On a brighter note,IC I've been without opiates for my back in weeks. I've been trying simple(verrrrry simple) yoga again. Can't afford an exercise ball yet,but have a feeling it's gonna help even more. So nice to be clear headed and somewhat pain free during everyday actitivites.



Yep I know exactly what you mean. I'm using Proactiv and then a tinted moisturizer, which works well. I also stockpile samples of eye cream and wrinkle fighters and use those too. I think I will be forever using acne products (sigh).

Glad to hear you're off the opiates. I've been working in a pain clinic and that's what they prescribe and the work -- but oy, the side effects.



Diana_Prince245 said:


> My thyroid is finally officially deceased. There are now no women in my family with a working one. The NP, however, appears to have faxed my levothyroxin prescription to the wrong pharmacy, cause the pharm tech couldn't find it in their system. Hopefully I can get them to just give me a hard script Monday and I can take it myself to the pharmacy.



Oh no, Diana. That's awful. From one euthyroid person to another, you have my sympathy. I'm sure they told you this but be sure you take your thyroid replacement first thing in the morning, before you get out of bed, with some water. Try not to eat for an hour or more, and be sure to avoid milk products and calcium since they block the absorption. 

Any idea why this happens to the women in your family?



CastingPearls said:


> Yeah, peri-menopause can start in the thirties.



Oh, for sure. It can last 10-15 years, more's the pity. Ugh.



Surlysomething said:


> Once I finally got to my car, loaded it up and sat down I felt like I was going to cry. Something that used to be so simple for me is now excruciating to do. But I refuse to give up. From now on i'll be doing my shopping at night so it's not as warm out.
> 
> I hate you, MS.



I hate MS, too, and I hate how it's limiting you. But may I saw how in awe I am of you that you keep on chugging along. Like me, you refuse to give up. That will keep you going. Remember -- you have MS; it doesn't have you. We just have to find ways to make it work. It sucks. It's unfair. But our choices are to lay down and die or live as much life as we can, for as long as we can.



And in the "it never rains but it pours" category of Vickie's life, I am battling thrombophlebitis in my right leg. It starts from varicose veins gone bad and they just form lots of clots (these are superficial veins so they're not at much risk for traveling), then you get inflammation, and eventually a nice hot abscess. That's where I'm at now. It's working its way up my leg -- from knee to mid thigh and is hot, angry, reddish purple and hurts like a sumbitch. I'm on a kick ass antibiotic but am still feverish. 

I swear, if it's not one thing, it's another.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I think the reason it happens to just the women is that my brother is the only man in the family since my grandpa, and it comes from grandma's side. We're also the only sex since my great-grandfather to develop various rheumatoid diseases, probably for the same reason. 

But there are no documented cases of cancer, so we've got that going for us.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I think the reason it happens to just the women is that my brother is the only man in the family since my grandpa, and it comes from grandma's side. We're also the only sex since my great-grandfather to develop various rheumatoid diseases, probably for the same reason.



I'm guessing they're related too, some sort of autoimmune thing.



> But there are no documented cases of cancer, so we've got that going for us.



Yes, there is that. Although having gone through thyroid cancer, it's not SO bad. It's funny though. They say, "If you're going to get cancer, thyroid cancer is the kind to get." This assumes two things: 1) everyone has to get cancer, and 2) by getting thyroid cancer I'm "safe" from other cancers.

Here's hopin', right?


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Oh totally hoping.

I just hope the rest of my immune system doesn't go funky. I can live with a partially working thyroid (really, I just thought it was nursing school tiredness). Not so sure I can deal with the mess that is RA, lupus, or scleroderma.


----------



## Surlysomething

Miss Vickie said:


> I hate MS, too, and I hate how it's limiting you. But may I saw how in awe I am of you that you keep on chugging along. Like me, you refuse to give up. That will keep you going. Remember -- you have MS; it doesn't have you. We just have to find ways to make it work. It sucks. It's unfair. But our choices are to lay down and die or live as much life as we can, for as long as we can.
> 
> 
> 
> And in the "it never rains but it pours" category of Vickie's life, I am battling thrombophlebitis in my right leg. It starts from varicose veins gone bad and they just form lots of clots (these are superficial veins so they're not at much risk for traveling), then you get inflammation, and eventually a nice hot abscess. That's where I'm at now. It's working its way up my leg -- from knee to mid thigh and is hot, angry, reddish purple and hurts like a sumbitch. I'm on a kick ass antibiotic but am still feverish.
> 
> I swear, if it's not one thing, it's another.



Thanks for your encouraging words, MV and i'm so sorry you're feeling crappy. All of these issues remind me the reason people say they just wish for good health. I never got it until the last few years.

Feel better, ok?


----------



## Miss Vickie

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks for your encouraging words, MV and i'm so sorry you're feeling crappy. All of these issues remind me the reason people say they just wish for good health. I never got it until the last few years.
> 
> Feel better, ok?



Thanks, I'm hanging in there. After all, what choice do we really have?


----------



## Surlysomething

Going out every day so I can get my walk on. It's uncomfortable as hell but better for me in the long run.

New HUGE Ikea sure gave me a run for my money though...haha


----------



## imfree

I've had congestive heart failure for years and I don't even know how long. I'm diabetic and have been on oxygen since late 2004. There's quite a few different things going on inside of me. The good news is that I've become a lot better and more responsible in managing my conditions over the last couple years. My leg wounds are almost completely healed. My breathing is becoming better and the last few infection flare-ups in my right leg have been successfully cleared by oral antibiotics. My skin color is very good, my bloodwork has been coming back really good, considering my conditions, and I think I'll be here for a good many years. I still don't have any stamina, but I'm doing very well, otherwise.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Mishty said:


> I just never thought I'd be buying my first eye cream and still using acne scrubs and shit. My skin just looks so red and angry after I try to strip it of bacteria and then pamper it with firming moisture. :doh:



Suggestion: Try just using Aveeno Moisturizing Bar for your face. I've been using it for years. Started when I was in that same cycle that your facing now. I use absolutely no other soaps, cleaners, creams, moisturizers, etc. When you stop throwing products at your face, your skin calms down. I do exfoliate a couple of times a week by using a soft facial brush.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Surlysomething said:


> Going out every day so I can get my walk on. It's uncomfortable as hell but better for me in the long run.
> 
> New HUGE Ikea sure gave me a run for my money though...haha



Yeah, that's about all we can do -- keep on moving. And wow, I remember Ikea. You almost need to pack a lunch and plan on spending the day there!


I'm doing okay. Finally got in with a vein guy for the thrombophlebitis that I've had for five WEEKS now, and it's much more serious than we thought (naturally -- I'm a nurse!) So I'm on two different anticoagulants while the vein settles down; there are apparently clots all through the superficial veinous system on my right side, placing me at a 30 percent risk for DVT and PE.

The good news, though, is that he can use this as insurance company justification to fix the other veins in my legs -- none of which work well and all look terrible. So I may just have mini skirt ready legs someday.

BTW, some size positive news? Vein doc says that obesity has little or nothing to do with varicose veins. It's all mostly genetics. If you have two parents with varicosities, you have a 90 percent chance of having them. Pregnancy, jobs where you stand on your feet, and hormonal factors influence it -- but not fatness!

So score one for the fat folks!  I told him he would make the day of a lot of fat people!


----------



## Surlysomething

Miss Vickie said:


> Yeah, that's about all we can do -- keep on moving. And wow, I remember Ikea. You almost need to pack a lunch and plan on spending the day there!
> 
> 
> I'm doing okay. Finally got in with a vein guy for the thrombophlebitis that I've had for five WEEKS now, and it's much more serious than we thought (naturally -- I'm a nurse!) So I'm on two different anticoagulants while the vein settles down; there are apparently clots all through the superficial veinous system on my right side, placing me at a 30 percent risk for DVT and PE.
> 
> The good news, though, is that he can use this as insurance company justification to fix the other veins in my legs -- none of which work well and all look terrible. So I may just have mini skirt ready legs someday.
> 
> BTW, some size positive news? Vein doc says that obesity has little or nothing to do with varicose veins. It's all mostly genetics. If you have two parents with varicosities, you have a 90 percent chance of having them. Pregnancy, jobs where you stand on your feet, and hormonal factors influence it -- but not fatness!
> 
> So score one for the fat folks!  I told him he would make the day of a lot of fat people!




I'm glad you're getting your veins all sorted out. It must be mighty uncomfortable. And score on the size positive news. Haha.


----------



## Deven

Tomorrow is my mom's knee replacement, and after how poorly her gastric bypass went, I'm scared. She doesn't react to anesthesia all that well.

But a knee replacement is different than completely bypassing her stomach, right?


----------



## Miss Vickie

DevenDoom said:


> Tomorrow is my mom's knee replacement, and after how poorly her gastric bypass went, I'm scared. She doesn't react to anesthesia all that well.
> 
> But a knee replacement is different than completely bypassing her stomach, right?



Wishing your mom an uneventful surgery. Fortunately, they know her history so they will be extra careful and yes -- a knee replacement is different.

Please let us know how everything went, ok?


----------



## CastingPearls

DevenDoom said:


> Tomorrow is my mom's knee replacement, and after how poorly her gastric bypass went, I'm scared. She doesn't react to anesthesia all that well.
> 
> But a knee replacement is different than completely bypassing her stomach, right?


Wishing, praying, maybe a little raindancing, since it's pouring outside for a quick and easy surgery, and speedy recovering. Keep us updated. And hugs.


----------



## Tad

I hope that it all goes/has gone well for your Mom.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Went to a new chiropractor and physician today, which was long overdue! I've been having a lot of health problems for many years. Despite my frustration and generally feeling crummy I haven't gotten many answers or help. 

Today when discussing my history the new doctor voiced her concerns and wanted to get some new blood work done. She believes that I might have something called Hashimoto's Disease, which would explain a lot of things going on with me. I guess we will see if this was the culprit all along. While I am not looking forward to a possible lifelong issue that necessitates daily medication I AM definitely hoping to feel better soon!


----------



## Tracyarts

I've been feeling really blah lately, absolutely dragging ass with fatigue. I thought it was just an effect of the change in the seasons, because the heat always knocks me down so badly, and it's the time of the year when it starts to happen. But, when I went to my endocrinologist for a followup Monday, I found out my thyroid levels were off so they increased my medication by a fair amount, and are also checking my vitamin D level since I've never had that checked before, just in case. So, it's day two of the new medication dose, and this morning I had a burst of energy that lasted about four hours before the fatigue hit again. I'm hoping that means that in the next week or two I'll really start to feel a consistent difference in my energy level. The doctor says I will feel a difference, and I go back in a month for another followup to make sure that it's not going to be too high of a dose for me.

Tracy


----------



## Diana_Prince245

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Went to a new chiropractor and physician today, which was long overdue! I've been having a lot of health problems for many years. Despite my frustration and generally feeling crummy I haven't gotten many answers or help.
> 
> Today when discussing my history the new doctor voiced her concerns and wanted to get some new blood work done. She believes that I might have something called Hashimoto's Disease, which would explain a lot of things going on with me. I guess we will see if this was the culprit all along. While I am not looking forward to a possible lifelong issue that necessitates daily medication I AM definitely hoping to feel better soon!



Hashimoto's is a major cause of hypothyroidism. It's an autoimmune thing. I just got diagnosed two weeks ago, and I feel about 500 times better since I started taking the thyroid medication.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Hashimoto's is a major cause of hypothyroidism. It's an autoimmune thing. I just got diagnosed two weeks ago, and I feel about 500 times better since I started taking the thyroid medication.



Glad to hear you're feeling better!

I've had my thyroid checked many times for many years and it has never been a problem. But at the doctor was saying blood work is "dumb" because it can say no problem, no problem for years and then suddenly problem! 

Not sure what your experience was but she indicated it normally takes people awhile before they're correctly diagnosed, as doctors diagnose and treat the symptoms individually. That would make sense for me because I've had many of the symptoms that doctors identify as "the problem" and all things aren't considered in a constellation.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Glad to hear you're feeling better!
> 
> I've had my thyroid checked many times for many years and it has never been a problem. But at the doctor was saying blood work is "dumb" because it can say no problem, no problem for years and then suddenly problem!
> 
> Not sure what your experience was but she indicated it normally takes people awhile before they're correctly diagnosed, as doctors diagnose and treat the symptoms individually. That would make sense for me because I've had many of the symptoms that doctors identify as "the problem" and all things aren't considered in a constellation.



It didn't actually take me that long to get diagnosed once I sought out medical attention. I have a phenomenal family history of thyroid problems, so anytime something is wrong, the first thing that gets checked is my thyroid function.

That said, since I thought my fatigue and weight gain were being caused by stress from nursing school, I didn't go to the doctor as quickly as I might have otherwise. The only reason I even saw the NP was because I had a sore throat that was completely unrelated to my thyroid. She said I needed to have a real physical again, and that's when it got caught.


----------



## Deven

My mom's surgery went beautifully! She was up and her old self in a matter of hours! Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## imfree

DevenDoom said:


> My mom's surgery went beautifully! She was up and her old self in a matter of hours! Thanks for the well wishes!



That's great to hear!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

DevenDoom said:


> My mom's surgery went beautifully! She was up and her old self in a matter of hours! Thanks for the well wishes!



That is fantastic news!


----------



## CastingPearls

DevenDoom said:


> My mom's surgery went beautifully! She was up and her old self in a matter of hours! Thanks for the well wishes!


That's wonderful!


----------



## CastingPearls

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Glad to hear you're feeling better!
> 
> I've had my thyroid checked many times for many years and it has never been a problem. But at the doctor was saying blood work is "dumb" because it can say no problem, no problem for years and then suddenly problem!
> 
> Not sure what your experience was but she indicated it normally takes people awhile before they're correctly diagnosed, as doctors diagnose and treat the symptoms individually. That would make sense for me because I've had many of the symptoms that doctors identify as "the problem" and all things aren't considered in a constellation.


This is what happened to me and I kept demanding to be tested and retested because my grandmother and mother had hypothyroidism and my sister had Hashimotos. FINALLY after God knows how many blood tests, it showed up and the change since I started taking meds is nothing short of a miracle.


----------



## Deven

No IUD for me! They gave me the shot instead...


----------



## Diana_Prince245

DevenDoom said:


> No IUD for me! They gave me the shot instead...



Make sure you're taking calcium supplements with that. It can pull calcium from your bones.

I love the concept of the shot though. I always wanted it, but they didn't have at the student health center when I was younger, and now I'm not a good candidate. sigh.


----------



## Deven

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Make sure you're taking calcium supplements with that. It can pull calcium from your bones.
> 
> I love the concept of the shot though. I always wanted it, but they didn't have at the student health center when I was younger, and now I'm not a good candidate. sigh.



Ooh, thanks for the head's up! I figured after the stupidly high dose of hormones I was on (ogestrel/ovrale, and no lo-ovrale) this has to be better... I was off that for 2 weeks, and now the shot...


----------



## CastingPearls

Just got the results back from my labs and everything is great ( keeping in mind that I take thyroid meds, prescription iron, etc.) but what are we hearing a lot about lately????---I'm very deficient in Vitamin D!!!!! I have to take 4000 IU daily now and fatigue should start improving very soon.


----------



## EMH1701

Going to the doctor next week to discuss my various feminine issues.

I am pretty sure they are all related to hormonal imbalance. Yes, I've done all the natural stuff they tell you to do on various health web sites for women, including various herbal pills and tonics, wild yam cream, calcium supplements, drinking extra milk to get calcium naturally, exercising, eating right, etc. While some of these things probably benefit me overall, they have not done a darn thing in solving my feminine issues.

I have to take 4 or 5 Aleve the first day of that time of the month just to function at work like a normal human being, and not feel like a thousand tiny dragons are trying to claw their way out of my belly at once. If I get it in the middle of the night, which usually happens, it takes so long for the painkiller to kick in that I wind up not being able to fall asleep again. The mood swing issues are also very bad. You would swear I was bipolar or depressed, except that it's only for one and a half weeks a month like clockwork. PMDD is what I believe I have.

Clearly, something is off-kilter hormonally and I'm tired of dealing with it. I've tried birth control pills, and they only help so much. 

Oh, and now I'm starting to be peri-menopausal. I cannot wait to be post-menopausal.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

IC I wish I could go back and force my 20 year old self to get on the size-acceptance path a little sooner. I was "dabbling" in it, was probably the lowest weight of my adult life due to depression but still considered fat by society [probably size 18], and then got an ankle injury. A fairly major one, looking back, but it was dismissed because of my weight even though it was so painful and swollen. It wasn't just a sprain. I wasn't just a wuss. It wasn't just a matter of "lose weight and you'll feel better".

So now, at 40, I have residual issues because of that stupid injury and all the things that resulted from lack of proper treatment. I had foot problems pretty much instantly and knee problems soon to follow. The knee problems throw off my lower back. All of it makes finding suitable exercise [for health, not weight loss] challenging, and I'm frustrated at the impact it has on me and my body over the years. I like to be able to move freely all the time, and perhaps took it for granted. No doctor, it seemed, could be bothered to ask about my normal activity levels which were pretty high before all that. They assumed I didn't. If only they'd bothered. I walked 4+ mile parades in 90+ degree heat in go-go boots for marching band all the time just a few years before [at size 22] that with no problems. I walked miles to get to classes all over campus every day. And now I'm frustrated that it's such such constant effort to keep my body moving well and pain free as I get older. And I can't help but regret a little that my inability to stand up for myself quite yet at that point probably contributed a significant amount to all this.


----------



## Surlysomething

I had some errands to do today so I was out and about but I didn't have to walk far from my car to any of the places I was going so I don't think the walking impeded me any, but man I think the humidity is what did me in with my MS this evening. 

I went to my baby sis's pre-bachelorette do and it had rained earlier so it was very humid and quite warm in the hotel suite. When it was time to go I could barely walk to my car. My legs were so stiff and heavy that I almost panicked thinking I couldn't make it there. It was less than half a block. 

I had to stop at every lamp post to stretch my legs and rest. (I wasn't out of breath, my body just felt heavy, like I was walking through warm, wet sand)

Ugh. I'm thankful this place is here to vent about health issues as I don't like to say anything to my family or friends for fear of judgement and my closest friend that I could talk to this about is pretty much no longer in my life.


----------



## Pear320

In late 2008 after many intensive tests on my heart and finding nothing wrong as far as blockages, etc. I was diagnosed with myocardis .. my cardiologist thinks a "virus" attacked my heart. I was put on high doses of Metoprolol (100 mg twice a day), Lisinopril (5 mg), and a potassium supplement. Needless to say I've been walking around in a pill "stupor" and feeling tired and weak since. 

Just recently my doctor(s) agreed to cut the Metoprolol (now 50 mg twice a day), and raise the Lisinopril to 20 mg once a day. At times my BP is as low as 98 / 54 but usually runs around 115 / 68 and heart rate: 68-72 .... maybe I'm wrong but I feel that is too low for someone my size. 

I'm not feeling any better after the medication reduction and feel just as weak and tired as I was when I first started taking the pills. The sad part is my doctors keep insisting I will have to take these "pissy" pills the rest of my life. My quality of life is suffering and I don't have the energy or will to get out of the house anymore .. my legs and knees are getting weaker & weaker because I fear falling down. Just a few short years ago (before the pills) I was a sociable, upbeat happy person and quite active swimming in the pool and walking strong & fast. Today I've become some "thing" that I don't even recognize anymore. I'm getting more & more depressed .. and to be honest I don't have the will to "care" what happens next. I am not "me" anymore ..


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Pear, that's awful.  I'm so sorry. I have no knowledge, so no advice on the rest of it, but if it helps make you feel any better, I'm 500+ pounds and my heart rate hangs out around 72 and my BP about 120/80. So you may not be that far off?


----------



## CastingPearls

I don't know if the low bp is normal or not because of what's going on with you but I'm 314 and my bp is often as low as 90/60 and my pulse is usually around 70, but your feeling so tired and listless, have you been checked for B12 and D deficiencies? They affect energy too. (I take a potassium supplement, megadose D, B12 injections and a thyroid med and for the first time in many years, I have more energy)


----------



## Pear320

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Pear, that's awful.  I'm so sorry. I have no knowledge, so no advice on the rest of it, but if it helps make you feel any better, I'm 500+ pounds and my heart rate hangs out around 72 and my BP about 120/80. So you may not be that far off?



Hi

That makes me feel better knowing my BP and heart rate may not be the problem I'm having with feeling weak & tired. I didn't feel like this until I had to start taking the pills .. maybe it could be a side-effect from the pills.  I've changed docs hoping to find someone that will hear me but they all say the same thing .. even tho I recovered from the myocardis, they say I've "gotta take them the rest of my life."


----------



## Pear320

CastingPearls said:


> I don't know if the low bp is normal or not because of what's going on with you but I'm 314 and my bp is often as low as 90/60 and my pulse is usually around 70, but your feeling so tired and listless, have you been checked for B12 and D deficiencies? They affect energy too. (I take a potassium supplement, megadose D, B12 injections and a thyroid med and for the first time in many years, I have more energy)




Hi,

I haven't been checked yet for B12 and D deficiencies, but I'm having lab work done soon and notice on the order my doc requested those two things be checked .. along with my usual "routine" thyroid test but that always comes back "normal." In my gut I always wondered about my thyroid and have heard there are more intensive tests that can be done that can pick up hidden thyroid problems, but I get the "stink eye" whenever I bring it up as if they think I'm questioning their medical training or something. 

(I just read that one of the side-effects of Metoprolol can be depression and fatigue .. maybe that's part of the problem.)

How often do you take the B-12 injections? 


[This all started in late 2008 when I found out that I'd been walking around with "walking pneumonia" for a long time and one night ended up in the ER with heart failure / myocardis. It's been a roller coaster since. I'm also a 30 year (uterine) cancer survivor so that's in the back of my mind too.]


----------



## CastingPearls

Pear320 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I haven't been checked yet for B12 and D deficiencies, but I'm having lab work done soon and notice on the order my doc requested those two things be checked .. along with my usual "routine" thyroid test but that always comes back "normal." In my gut I always wondered about my thyroid and have heard there are more intensive tests that can be done that can pick up hidden thyroid problems, but I get the "stink eye" whenever I bring it up as if they think I'm questioning their medical training or something.
> 
> (I just read that one of the side-effects of Metoprolol can be depression and fatigue .. maybe that's part of the problem.)
> 
> How often do you take the B-12 injections?
> 
> 
> [This all started in late 2008 when I found out that I'd been walking around with "walking pneumonia" for a long time and one night ended up in the ER with heart failure / myocardis. It's been a roller coaster since. I'm also a 30 year (uterine) cancer survivor so that's in the back of my mind too.]


I got the stink-eye about my thyroid and kept demanding they test me over and over and they did do a more comprehensive test and it showed up there and they started me on levothyroxin and upped it when I tolerated it well (you don't usually get the dosage you're going to stick with because it can damage your heart--you have to build up dosages and keep checking blood levels to tweak them.) When someone here asked me what the more comprehensive test was, I asked my doctor several times and he was mystified and said it was the same test as always and I reminded him that no, he said there was another test and that's what he was ordering for me and we never figured out what happened, but trust me, if it's even borderline normal, a good doctor will say, okay let's try it. However, my doctor also said that doctors are often hesitant to prescribe it for people who think it's going to be a quick weight-loss miracle so they're overly cautious. I have a good relationship with mine and he knew my history so he trusted me and went with his gut. He also used to be fat so he knows that fat is blamed for everything from hangnails to toothaches and takes me seriously especially when I'm very concerned. There is also a family history, so that worked in my favor as far as influencing him too.

B12 shots are monthly but when he started me out, it was three times a week for a month, then once a week for a month, then monthly. You can't overdose on B12 because it's water-soluble (you pee it out rather than it accumulate in your body like D does) so it's okay if you get it more often but a waste of money if you don't need it. My levels were borderline with that too but I have chronic fatigue and we were trying everything to help raise my energy levels. 

By the way, my medical journey started with me being hospitalized with a horrible case of walking pneumonia, like you. I was on oxygen for six months, and I had a lot of complications related and unrelated and am still recovering from everything five years later. We seem to have a bit in common.

Best of luck. 

P.S. Don't let the stink-eye intimidate you. You have one body and must be your most vocal advocate. Politely demand if you feel intuitively that something is wrong, until they come up with answers.


----------



## tinkerbell

I hate my gyn. I hope to find a new one soon.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Pear320 said:


> Hi
> 
> That makes me feel better knowing my BP and heart rate may not be the problem I'm having with feeling weak & tired. I didn't feel like this until I had to start taking the pills .. maybe it could be a side-effect from the pills.  I've changed docs hoping to find someone that will hear me but they all say the same thing .. even tho I recovered from the myocardis, they say I've "gotta take them the rest of my life."



I've prescribed patients with metropolol and it really makes them feel like cap -- just as you've described. We've worked with the dose so that they get a higher dose at night and that helps. That might be something to talk to your doctor about.

Good luck!


----------



## Sweet Tooth

tinkerbell said:


> I hate my gyn. I hope to find a new one soon.



What part of metro Detroit are you in? I have one I love. She treats my health, not my weight.


----------



## one2one

For what it's worth, I always have really normal blood pressure and pulse readings, too. I'm not a medical professional and can't give you good medical advise, but I really like the Mayo clinic website if you want a place to look for information. I've found some of my own answers by following the links and looking at related articles for different issues there. I also tend to be drug sensitive and get a lot of side effects from medications. Miss Vickie's advise made sense to me, but I wonder if talking to your doctor about a sleep study might be a good idea, too, because feeling tired all the time and feeling like your legs could give out can be symptomatic of sleep apnea.


----------



## tinkerbell

Sweet Tooth said:


> What part of metro Detroit are you in? I have one I love. She treats my health, not my weight.



I'm west of Ann Arbor. Thankfully none of my current Drs bring up my weight. Detroit would be just a little too far to drive, but if I cant find one in Jackson, maybe I'll consider it!!

He's just a DB, and doesn't listen to me and interrupts me and tells me that what I just told him doesn't matter. I have endometriosis and painful periods, and he doesn't offer any other treatment other than BCP. While I know they can help, I've told him many, many times that BCP do not help me. I've been on 8 about to try my 9th next week. Which I'm supposed to start today, but when I went to pick up the rx yesterday, they never sent it in. Awesome. 

I've been having pelvic and lower back pain for about 2 months now, and he was just a jerk about it. I wasn't even going to go in for it, but just finally decided to, I mean, I know it's probably just the endo, but I've never had pain like that. 

I have an ultrasound tomorrow and after that I'm done with that office.


----------



## Miss Vickie

tinkerbell said:


> I've been having pelvic and lower back pain for about 2 months now, and he was just a jerk about it. I wasn't even going to go in for it, but just finally decided to, I mean, I know it's probably just the endo, but I've never had pain like that.
> 
> I have an ultrasound tomorrow and after that I'm done with that office.



Woah. Your doc is being a jerk about low back and pelvic pain? What an ASS. I'm glad you're going in. Hopefully it's nothing serious, but if it's something, it can be a pretty significant something, and I'm glad you're getting looked at.


----------



## tinkerbell

Miss Vickie said:


> Woah. Your doc is being a jerk about low back and pelvic pain? What an ASS. I'm glad you're going in. Hopefully it's nothing serious, but if it's something, it can be a pretty significant something, and I'm glad you're getting looked at.



Yes, thats what I thought too! And he said that the right side where I feel most of my pain does feel more "full" or whatever than the other side. He said it was probably because I ovulated on that side and the follicle/cyst may be there. But ordered the ultrasound just to be sure. All these articles about ovarian cancer kept showing up in magazines I read, and so I finally just made the appointment. I'm sure it's nothing and IS endo related, but he just made me feel like crap.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Ugh. I'm so sorry he's been a jerk about it, Tinkerbell. I have to sometimes push my GP into things. He's an older doc, thinks he's seen it all. My message to him is always "I'm the expert on my body. I'm the one who lives in it. I know when something doesn't feel right or normal." I think he's finally starting to get the message when proven right time after time that something was off.

Good luck with the ultrasound. I had some bleeding issues over a period of about 18 months. I went back on BC, much as I hate it, just because nothing was showing up in 2 different ultrasounds and with multiple series of bloodwork. Sometimes it gets so annoying to have evidence that something is off but not be able to get answers for it. When it's less blatant [ie not feeling right] it's far more frustrating.


----------



## Miss Vickie

That is just plain frightening that your symptoms would be blown off like that. An ultrasound is a "cheap thrill" to reassure you that you don't have ovarian cancer (or even a large nasty cyst, or an endometroma). I'm glad you pursued it.


----------



## moore2me

Pear320 said:


> In late 2008 after many intensive tests on my heart and finding nothing wrong as far as blockages, etc. I was diagnosed with myocardis .. my cardiologist thinks a "virus" attacked my heart. I was put on high doses of Metoprolol (100 mg twice a day), Lisinopril (5 mg), and a potassium supplement. Needless to say I've been walking around in a pill "stupor" and feeling tired and weak since.
> 
> Just recently my doctor(s) agreed to cut the Metoprolol (now 50 mg twice a day), and raise the Lisinopril to 20 mg once a day.* At times my BP is as low as 98 / 54 but usually runs around 115 / 68 and heart rate: 68-72 .... maybe I'm wrong but I feel that is too low for someone my size.
> 
> *I'm not feeling any better after the medication reduction and feel just as weak and tired as I was when I first started taking the pills. The sad part is my doctors keep insisting I will have to take these "pissy" pills the rest of my life. My quality of life is suffering and I don't have the energy or will to get out of the house anymore .. my legs and knees are getting weaker & weaker because I fear falling down. Just a few short years ago (before the pills) I was a sociable, upbeat happy person and quite active swimming in the pool and walking strong & fast. Today I've become some "thing" that I don't even recognize anymore. I'm getting more & more depressed .. and to be honest I don't have the will to "care" what happens next. I am not "me" anymore ..



Dear Pear - Sorry to hear about the change for the worse in your quality of life. Something is wrong, either with your meds or your body and if you present doc cannot help you, perhaps you should go to a specialist that can do a better job. Stink eye - I poo, poo this. You may have to give him/her the evil eye right back.

As far as effects of low blood pressure on larger women, I once had an allergic reaction to a BP medicine called clonidine. I was on it for two weeks and my blood pressure started to drop and drop more than we wanted it to. My bottom reading at the worst time was in the low 40s. At that point I started to hallucinate (I saw objects during my waking hours & daytime). I could barely walk and started to get very dizzy and have trouble talking and thinking. I probably was headed for a coma or something if we hadn't figured out what was doing this and just stopped taking the stuff. Until my body self corrected my BP, I laid down and did not move very much. The more I asked my body to do at a low BP, the more bad effects I felt.





Sweet Tooth said:


> IC I wish I could go back and force my 20 year old self to get on the size-acceptance path a little sooner. I was "dabbling" in it, was probably the lowest weight of my adult life due to depression but still considered fat by society [probably size 18], and then got an ankle injury. * A fairly major one, looking back, but it was dismissed because of my weight even though it was so painful and swollen.* It wasn't just a sprain. I wasn't just a wuss. It wasn't just a matter of "lose weight and you'll feel better".
> 
> *So now, at 40, I have residual issues because of that stupid injury and all the things that resulted from lack of proper treatment. I had foot problems pretty much instantly and knee problems soon to follow*. The knee problems throw off my lower back. All of it makes finding suitable exercise [for health, not weight loss] challenging, and I'm frustrated at the impact it has on me and my body over the years. I like to be able to move freely all the time, and perhaps took it for granted. No doctor, it seemed, could be bothered to ask about my normal activity levels which were pretty high before all that. They assumed I didn't. If only they'd bothered. I walked 4+ mile parades in 90+ degree heat in go-go boots for marching band all the time just a few years before [at size 22] that with no problems. I walked miles to get to classes all over campus every day. And now I'm frustrated that it's such such constant effort to keep my body moving well and pain free as I get older. And I can't help but regret a little that my inability to stand up for myself quite yet at that point probably contributed a significant amount to all this.



Dear Sweet Tooth, Your story about the ankle injury was exactly what my doctor told me would happen if I did not get surgical correction of my injury - almost word for word. Have you thought about going to a doctor now (you are just in your 40s) and seeing about getting it repaired? It may be worth it if your quality of life can be improved - heck you will probably live another 40 years and you don't have to be a cripple.

I have a girlfriend of your age who has a very bad case of arthritis that keeps destroying her joints. This brave lady has already had several of her major joints replaced more than once. They have put new ankle joints in one of her legs twice that I know of. (While the ankle was healing, she used a knee walker to get around - pix at bottom.) My point is she keeps allowing the surgeries (her joints last about 10 years) because she wants to keep walking and swimming. Of course this kind of surgery should only be attempted under the care of a good ortho doc.

My brother also had a break in his foot that was not repaired at all. A doctor told him it was just a sprain. It kept hurting tho - he didn't wait as long as you but almost a year later, he went to a specialist and the found an old break that had healed improperly. He had to have it reworked and a bone graft. He spent several months in a wheel chair, but now he walks okay as long as he wears the right shoes and doesn't get too crazy with the stress. 

View attachment knee walker.jpg


----------



## tinkerbell

Miss Vickie said:


> That is just plain frightening that your symptoms would be blown off like that. An ultrasound is a "cheap thrill" to reassure you that you don't have ovarian cancer (or even a large nasty cyst, or an endometroma). I'm glad you pursued it.



My ultrasound came back clear. The tech said it could either be my endo or even scar tissue from a past procedure that is causing my pain. I don't know why that would show up 12 years after the fact, but whatev. So unfortunately, I'm back on the pill. I hate taking the pill. It's making me nauseous.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

moore2me said:


> Dear Sweet Tooth, Your story about the ankle injury was exactly what my doctor told me would happen if I did not get surgical correction of my injury - almost word for word. Have you thought about going to a doctor now (you are just in your 40s) and seeing about getting it repaired? It may be worth it if your quality of life can be improved - heck you will probably live another 40 years and you don't have to be a cripple.
> 
> I have a girlfriend of your age who has a very bad case of arthritis that keeps destroying her joints. This brave lady has already had several of her major joints replaced more than once. They have put new ankle joints in one of her legs twice that I know of. (While the ankle was healing, she used a knee walker to get around - pix at bottom.) My point is she keeps allowing the surgeries (her joints last about 10 years) because she wants to keep walking and swimming. Of course this kind of surgery should only be attempted under the care of a good ortho doc.
> 
> My brother also had a break in his foot that was not repaired at all. A doctor told him it was just a sprain. It kept hurting tho - he didn't wait as long as you but almost a year later, he went to a specialist and the found an old break that had healed improperly. He had to have it reworked and a bone graft. He spent several months in a wheel chair, but now he walks okay as long as he wears the right shoes and doesn't get too crazy with the stress.



My issues come and go. Sometimes it gets so frustrating, though. I'm a very active person. I have a job that requires a lot of energy. I hate when I can't give it as much as it needs or when I'm drained at the end of the day so I can't live the rest of my life or when it flares up and creates a domino effect of pain and discomfort. Shoes DO make a huge difference, but wearing 12W does not help any. [Ask me about the Clarks I decimated in 3 1/2 months because they're not made for fat girls.]

When I went for an MRI on my knee several years ago, I was told I was too young for any joint replacements... and I'm not sure how much that's the solution I want anyway. What I would really like is to strengthen other muscle groups to ease the pressure on certain joints, sort of like what was done for my torn rotator cuff. Of course, the energy issue above creates a chicken/egg situation with that. I feel like I just need something to give to get me out of this cycle, and I'm not sure what that is. Not sure if surgery is the answer. The one thing the most helpful doctor recommended was a knee brace for activities. Always on the lookout for something that would actually work with my knee size and shape.


----------



## Miss Vickie

tinkerbell said:


> My ultrasound came back clear. The tech said it could either be my endo or even scar tissue from a past procedure that is causing my pain. I don't know why that would show up 12 years after the fact, but whatev. So unfortunately, I'm back on the pill. I hate taking the pill. It's making me nauseous.



*whew* I'm so relieved. My boss's best friend died last year of ovarian cancer after vague symptoms that she had blown off. It was very aggressive an she went from a healthy, athletic woman to gone within weeks. So I take any kind of vague or non-vague pelvic pain pain seriously.

Scar tissue (adhesions) can rear their ugly heads at any time. I have a spot in one area of my belly and when I move in a certain way too fast, it catches. And it didn't start until years after my last surgery. Go figure.

Can you ask for zofran to take so that your nausea is relieved? Also some people do better with their pills if they take them later in the day.

Hang in there...


----------



## Miss Vickie

My confession? Chasing my pt/inr on Coumadin is driving me nuts. I'm doing everything consistently and yet my numbers are too low (1.6-1.9) or too high (above 3.0). I like the nice people at my vein doctor's clinic but I'm tired of going in each week and having no real confidence that I'm in range -- and if I happen to be in range that I'll stay in range.

Its randomness makes me crazy.

On the positive side, the blood clots in my legs are getting smaller and smaller so the Coumadin and compression are working. So my risk of a DVT or PE decreases daily!


----------



## CastingPearls

Miss Vickie said:


> My confession? Chasing my pt/inr on Coumadin is driving me nuts. I'm doing everything consistently and yet my numbers are too low (1.6-1.9) or too high (above 3.0). I like the nice people at my vein doctor's clinic but I'm tired of going in each week and having no real confidence that I'm in range -- and if I happen to be in range that I'll stay in range.
> 
> Its randomness makes me crazy.
> 
> On the positive side, the blood clots in my legs are getting smaller and smaller so the Coumadin and compression are working. So my risk of a DVT or PE decreases daily!


They were never able to get me in range and eventually cleared me for clots and took me off it. Mine went from one extreme to another including a few hospital visits.

Congrats on the blood clots getting smaller!


----------



## moore2me

Miss Vickie said:


> My confession? Chasing my pt/inr on Coumadin is driving me nuts. I'm doing everything consistently and yet my numbers are too low (1.6-1.9) or too high (above 3.0). I like the nice people at my vein doctor's clinic but I'm tired of going in each week and having no real confidence that I'm in range -- and if I happen to be in range that I'll stay in range.
> 
> Its randomness makes me crazy.
> 
> On the positive side, the blood clots in my legs are getting smaller and smaller so the Coumadin and compression are working. So my risk of a DVT or PE decreases daily!



I know you two ladies (Miss Vickie & Casting Pearls) are pretty much experts on medical issues, but I thought I'd contribute some details I learned with my mom. (This is a repost from one of Russell William's thread, so you may have already seen this.)

My mom, has been on and off coumadin for almost 40 years, most recently about 2 months ago. We had some problems with getting her dose right and her doc gave us warnings about what she could not eat. Some foods work against the desired effect of coumadin (keeping the blood thin). This can cause 2 problems - one is if her coumadin dose is stable and one or more of the foods counteracts the effect, then blood clots could form. 

The second problem is that if her clotting factors have been artifically lowered by diet, then her doc might raise her coumadin dose by mistake. When she stops eating the food(s) that caused the problem, "pow" you get a whole bucket of thinned blood, and the result of bleeding after therapy or activity, etc.

I am enclosing some links that discuss this problem in more detail and give a list of foods to avoid (or at least keep constant in your diet). To summarize foods to avoid are ones rich in Vitamin K. This includes:

*Some foods to avoid when on Coumadin*
Green, leafy vegetables & herbs
Liver
Avocados
Hummus (Garbanza beans or chick peas)
Grapefruit 
Lentils, Soybeans
Fermented soybean products
Multivitamins (Use no Vitamin K)

Also read labels in vitamin enriched products (for example my mom drank a lot of Ensure. Ensure is enriched with Vitamin K.) Also, a lot of energy drinks including the powdered ones you add to bottled water may contain a significant amount of vitamin K.

http://www.ihtc.org/medical-profess...ng-disorders/coumadin-interactions-with-food/

http://www.coumadincookbook.com/


----------



## Miss Vickie

Thanks, M2M. As someone who counsels patients about coumadin therapy and follows several patients blood thinners and other meds, I'm very knowledgeable. I'm absolutely 100 percent compliant with my diet and take the same dose of coumadin, with the same foods, at the same time, every single day. The foods that affect levels I either avoid entirely if I know I won't eat them consistently, or I eat them in identical amounts daily (including wine, which can also affect clotting). To say I'm rigid with diet, meds and vitamins is an understatement. 

I take several medications that can affect inr levels but I take them consistently as well and have been on them prior to being on coumadin. My physician -- and his staff -- are stumped. and can only assume that it's my gastric bypass and resulting inconsistencies in how I absorb things which is to blame.

I wasn't really asking for medical advice, but rather venting my frustration because I'm far far far too busy for the blood draw shenanigans. 

CP, I'm so glad you were able to get your clots resolved. I think we'd all be happier if my levels were within range but at least the clots are dissolving!


----------



## Deven

Miss Vickie said:


> Thanks, M2M. As someone who counsels patients about coumadin therapy and follows several patients blood thinners and other meds, I'm very knowledgeable. I'm absolutely 100 percent compliant with my diet and take the same dose of coumadin, with the same foods, at the same time, every single day. The foods that affect levels I either avoid entirely if I know I won't eat them consistently, or I eat them in identical amounts daily (including wine, which can also affect clotting). To say I'm rigid with diet, meds and vitamins is an understatement.
> 
> I take several medications that can affect inr levels but I take them consistently as well and have been on them prior to being on coumadin. My physician -- and his staff -- are stumped. and can only assume that it's my gastric bypass and resulting inconsistencies in how I absorb things which is to blame.
> 
> I wasn't really asking for medical advice, but rather venting my frustration because I'm far far far too busy for the blood draw shenanigans.
> 
> CP, I'm so glad you were able to get your clots resolved. I think we'd all be happier if my levels were within range but at least the clots are dissolving!



I understand your frustration. My grandmother's coumadin dose changes weekly, and they just can't seem to get her in a normal range.


----------



## Surlysomething

My legs were super stiff this week. Thanks humid weather. Thanks MS.


----------



## fefdrand

Tell to me, please - where to me to learn more about it?


----------



## Surlysomething

Surlysomething said:


> My legs were super stiff this week. Thanks humid weather. Thanks MS.




Had a nice, relaxing day. Then went out in the late afternoon and was reminded of my MS in a big way.  So tired from doing virtually nothing.


This disease is challenging in a way i'm not sure i'm up to handling.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Surlysomething said:


> Had a nice, relaxing day. Then went out in the late afternoon and was reminded of my MS in a big way.  So tired from doing virtually nothing.
> 
> 
> This disease is challenging in a way i'm not sure i'm up to handling.



I hear ya. My hope is that it'll settle down and you'll find ways of handling it. Some days I feel as you do -- that I'm not sure I can handle my Sarcoidosis. But then I somehow manage to do it. Day by day. And I know you'll do the same, even though it sucks. We are survivors. We may not like the hand dealt us, but giving up isn't an option and I know you can handle this. I just wish that -- like me -- you didn't have to. 

Today is a hard "breathing day" for me, and yet my pulmonologist wants me to reduce my prednisone dosage. Suuuuure.  I understand his reasoning (I already have bilateral cataracts from just a few months on steroids) but still -- breathing is pretty damn important.


----------



## Surlysomething

I think I officially have the worst skin of anyone I know.

I thought it was supposed to get better as you got older...


----------



## Surlysomething

Miss Vickie said:


> I hear ya. My hope is that it'll settle down and you'll find ways of handling it. Some days I feel as you do -- that I'm not sure I can handle my Sarcoidosis. But then I somehow manage to do it. Day by day. And I know you'll do the same, even though it sucks. We are survivors. We may not like the hand dealt us, but giving up isn't an option and I know you can handle this. I just wish that -- like me -- you didn't have to.
> 
> Today is a hard "breathing day" for me, and yet my pulmonologist wants me to reduce my prednisone dosage. Suuuuure.  I understand his reasoning (I already have bilateral cataracts from just a few months on steroids) but still -- breathing is pretty damn important.




I don't feel like a survivor most days, MV. I feel like a failure. I'm exhausted and don't really feel like being a part of the team anymore, y'know? But I get up and do it again everyday. Someone has to pay the rent, right? 

I'm sorry you're struggling with your breathing. I can't imagine what that feels like especially with everything else you have going on. Be kind to yourself, ok?

Thanks for thinking of me, like usual.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Surlysomething said:


> I think I officially have the worst skin of anyone I know.
> 
> I thought it was supposed to get better as you got older...



Yeah that's a lie they tell us because if they told us the truth -- that our skin would get worse -- and never have made it this far. Amazingly, the prednisone I'm on for my Sarcoid has helped my skin. Between that and Proactiv, I keep it down to a dull roar.



Surlysomething said:


> I don't feel like a survivor most days, MV. I feel like a failure. I'm exhausted and don't really feel like being a part of the team anymore, y'know? But I get up and do it again everyday. Someone has to pay the rent, right?



That, dear heart, is what makes you a survivor. That no matter how you feel you get your ass out of bed and go to work. I know there are days you want to give up-- I have them too -- but keep chugging along because it's what we do. And we'll keep doing it, fighting immobility and disability kicking and screaming, until the day that may come when we have to accept that we can't do it.

That's called being a survivor.



> I'm sorry you're struggling with your breathing. I can't imagine what that feels like especially with everything else you have going on. Be kind to yourself, ok?



Thank you. It's been very tough lately because there is a lot going on in my personal life that is making my health issues much much worse. As you no doubt know, stress makes our conditions worse and I've been under moderate stress for two years, managing working full time work and school, and then the last seven months I've been under severe stress due to personal issues. I've hung in there a long time but I think even I have my limits, you know?

One thing that is helping is acupuncture. It helps my breathing tremendously. I'm also having a process called gua sha which is a Chinese medicine technique that helps relieve the body of pain and blocked negative energy. I know it sounds woowoo but it's been helping me.

I'm definitely a believer in using the best of both kinds of medicine.



> Thanks for thinking of me, like usual.



Always. Hang in there, chica.


----------



## Pear320

CastingPearls, Miss Vickie, Moore2Me .. I apologize for not thanking you sooner for your replies. The "inevitible" happened and my legs "gave out" and I had a really bad fall on a concrete sidewalk and haven't been on the computer for quite awhile. I'm spending most of my time in bed. I just wanted to thank you all for your comments and advice. I really appreciate it. ~Jan


----------



## imfree

Pear320 said:


> CastingPearls, Miss Vickie, Moore2Me .. I apologize for not thanking you sooner for your replies. The "inevitible" happened and my legs "gave out" and I had a really bad fall on a concrete sidewalk and haven't been on the computer for quite awhile. I'm spending most of my time in bed. I just wanted to thank you all for your comments and advice. I really appreciate it. ~Jan



I wish you speedy completion of recovery. It's good to see you back online. A similar fall I had on 9/11/2004, while making deliveries, led to the discovery of my hypoxia.


----------



## moore2me

Pear320 said:


> CastingPearls, Miss Vickie, Moore2Me .. I apologize for not thanking you sooner for your replies. The "inevitible" happened and my legs "gave out" and I had a really bad fall on a concrete sidewalk and haven't been on the computer for quite awhile. I'm spending most of my time in bed. I just wanted to thank you all for your comments and advice. I really appreciate it. ~Jan



Jan, I am sorry to hear about your fall. It's sounds pretty bad if you are confined to bed for recovery. You should call your doctor and ask to be prescribed some physical therapy. The therapists can help you improve your balance and recommend things to reduce falling. I went thru such a regimem of relearning to walk and fall prevention for a year and it really helped me. I paid nothing for this therapy - the insurance picked up all the costs.

The hospitals usually have a van service that can pick you up at your house and bring you home after therapy. If this service is not available, there are other ways to get to and from the therapy center. (Let me know if you need help and I can recommend some things.) By the way how old are you? Some additional services are often available for older people too.

Best rest is okay for a few days, but your ability to walk and your leg strength will weaken even more if you stay in bed too long. You need to walk and have exercises to build up your legs and balance. You also need to regain the confidence to walk again - therapy can help you with this too. They can come to your house if necessary, but it is better to get out in public for your own good. Keep after your doctor to get this done.

I have used most of the available walking aids at one time or another. Don't be hesitant to use assist devices if it will get you walking and safely. I have used canes (sometimes two at a time), quad cane (this is what I am using now), regular walker, rolling walker with seat for resting, wheelchair, power chair, scooter and lift van type of automobile. Also, used a lift chair for a while. I have used ankle braces to improve my ankle strength and wear support hose most of the time (when I don't have my cast on).


----------



## Miss Vickie

Pear320 said:


> CastingPearls, Miss Vickie, Moore2Me .. I apologize for not thanking you sooner for your replies. The "inevitible" happened and my legs "gave out" and I had a really bad fall on a concrete sidewalk and haven't been on the computer for quite awhile. I'm spending most of my time in bed. I just wanted to thank you all for your comments and advice. I really appreciate it. ~Jan



Oh gosh, you poor thing. Are they going to adjust your medications? Hopefully soon they'll clear you for PT and cardiac rehab but you have to take it slow. In the meantime, try to pump those legs in bed to avoid blood clots.

And always -- always -- know that you can ask for a second opinion if something doesn't make sense to you.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## EMH1701

I just got tested for food allergens because I've been having IBS symptoms for several years now, and apparently one of the items I have an intolerance to is corn.

Isn't corn in almost everything these days in some form?


----------



## Surlysomething

It's hot as hades today and that doesn't make my MS very happy.

*feels like i'm walking though, hot wet sand* Ugh.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm contemplating Weight Watchers for the first time in my life.

I ignore my diabetes and it would be a whole lot easier on my MS if I lost some weight.

Really conflicted and scared about the whole thing...


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Surlysomething said:


> I'm contemplating Weight Watchers for the first time in my life.
> 
> I ignore my diabetes and it would be a whole lot easier on my MS if I lost some weight.
> 
> Really conflicted and scared about the whole thing...



Weight Watchers does try to teach you how to eat right as opposed to any sort of crazy eating tricks, like some of the other ones.

My main issue with them is that the goal weights are ridiculously low (mine's like 120, to maintain myself at 180 I had to work out for 2 hours a day and eat no more than 1200 calories), but they'll also let you set a higher goal with your doctor's OK. I really liked it, to be quite honest.


----------



## Surlysomething

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Weight Watchers does try to teach you how to eat right as opposed to any sort of crazy eating tricks, like some of the other ones.
> 
> My main issue with them is that the goal weights are ridiculously low (mine's like 120, to maintain myself at 180 I had to work out for 2 hours a day and eat no more than 1200 calories), but they'll also let you set a higher goal with your doctor's OK. I really liked it, to be quite honest.



I've taken the Diabetes course offered by our Hospital here and a healthy cooking class from the Diabetes Association of Canada, I just don't put things into practice. (stupid emotional eating issues). I don't want a goal weight, I just want to feel better. My Dr. is on WW and she showed me their online site and how you can track your food and stuff and it looks really cool. I might look into that option.

Thanks for your input though, I appreciate it!


----------



## Miss Vickie

Surlysomething said:


> I've taken the Diabetes course offered by our Hospital here and a healthy cooking class from the Diabetes Association of Canada, I just don't put things into practice. (stupid emotional eating issues). I don't want a goal weight, I just want to feel better. My Dr. is on WW and she showed me their online site and how you can track your food and stuff and it looks really cool. I might look into that option.
> 
> Thanks for your input though, I appreciate it!



I think that sounds really reasonable. Like Diana, the goal weights are ridiculous but when I tried the online thing, it seemed like you could pick your own goals. What helped me was the range of total points per day you could give yourself. If I'd given myself the amount appropriate based solely on my weight I'd have eaten more; however, knowing my messed up metabolism I was able to lower it. It really helped me pay close attention to what I was eating in a more positive way.

I hated the meetings -- too much "attagirls" for weight loss. But I think the program itself is pretty sound.


----------



## Tad

EMH1701 said:


> I just got tested for food allergens because I've been having IBS symptoms for several years now, and apparently one of the items I have an intolerance to is corn.
> 
> Isn't corn in almost everything these days in some form?



I don't have issues with corn (as far as I know.....) but do with dehydrated onion and garlic, and to a lesser degree with soy (and some other, less prevalent, things), and between them they sure seem like they are in everything......

.....everything prepared, that is. I certainly read ingredients regularly these days, and can find things that are 'safe,' and I'm sure you can too. But far more than that, I'd say: cook for yourself, from basic ingredients, and all you'd have to avoid using are corn syrup and corn starch. Cook enough for supper that you have leftovers for lunch the next day.

The only real challenge is when you need to eat out. Big chains you may be able to find information about their ingredients on-line, and smaller places you could be bold and ask, although you can probably take a guess sometimes: the julienne salad is probably safe, but I wouldn't trust any bread product not to have corn syrup in it unless you ask, etc.

Good luck sorting through this to find a lifestyle that works for you. It sucks to have to make changes and to give things up.....but it sucks less than not doing so and living the consequences.


----------



## Surlysomething

Miss Vickie said:


> I think that sounds really reasonable. Like Diana, the goal weights are ridiculous but when I tried the online thing, it seemed like you could pick your own goals. What helped me was the range of total points per day you could give yourself. If I'd given myself the amount appropriate based solely on my weight I'd have eaten more; however, knowing my messed up metabolism I was able to lower it. It really helped me pay close attention to what I was eating in a more positive way.
> 
> I hated the meetings -- too much "attagirls" for weight loss. But I think the program itself is pretty sound.



I'm going to look into the online program. I think it might be more up my alley and if I feel like going to a meeting I can always just 'drop in'.


----------



## MLadyJ

Surley...I have friends who have been on the "New" WW points program and like it. I do know the feeling of being overwhelmed by my health issues. If I try to look at/handle everything at once I get so depressed I don't want to move. An article I read said to try handling only what is directly in front of you today..if it's the diabetes, then only deal with that. If it's the MS symptoms they deal with that. Somedays it works well and other days..I need to practice more..lol..Hope you're feeling better. I know talking to people on this board really helps. Take care..


----------



## EMH1701

Tad said:


> But far more than that, I'd say: cook for yourself, from basic ingredients, and all you'd have to avoid using are corn syrup and corn starch. Cook enough for supper that you have leftovers for lunch the next day.



Actually, from what I've read on corn allergy sites, there are many, many ingredients derived from corn that aren't obvious that are also in nearly everything. Dextrose, dextrin, citric acid (possibly corn-derived), white vinegar (often made from corn so most condiments are out unless I make them myself), baking powder (has corn starch except for like one brand made with potato starch), caramel color (which means even most diet sodas are out)...the list goes on. Some of the waxing they put on vegetables and fruits (like apples) has corn in it. Enriched pastas and rice -- the enriching comes from corn starch but is not required to be labeled as such, only as "enriched."

Also, corn is in our plastics now, and they're not required to be labeled as such.

Basically it seems that going low-carb will be the way to go, since corn is in pretty much every commercially-made carb product in some way or another. Sigh.

So I'm finding this an annoyingly daunting task. 

I recently went out to eat with my parents at a sushi place, and you'd figure that would be safe. But I am pretty sure the sauce on the fried rice had corn starch in it. So now anything at a restaurant with unidentifiable sauces is out, and that means most salad dressing as well, unless of course I make it. Luckily, I know how to make olive oil vinaigrette and one can buy pure apple cider vinegar.


----------



## Surlysomething

MLadyJ said:


> Surley...I have friends who have been on the "New" WW points program and like it. I do know the feeling of being overwhelmed by my health issues. If I try to look at/handle everything at once I get so depressed I don't want to move. An article I read said to try handling only what is directly in front of you today..if it's the diabetes, then only deal with that. If it's the MS symptoms they deal with that. Somedays it works well and other days..I need to practice more..lol..Hope you're feeling better. I know talking to people on this board really helps. Take care..




Thanks so much for your reply!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Surlysomething said:


> I'm contemplating Weight Watchers for the first time in my life.
> 
> I ignore my diabetes and it would be a whole lot easier on my MS if I lost some weight.
> 
> Really conflicted and scared about the whole thing...



Have you tried just switching to a low carb or a paleo/primal diet? Also, there are programs online like FitDay and Lose it where you can track your food for free.

I contemplated WW for a little while, but I feel like the free foods would be total sabotage for me..especially all the fruit. I can tolerate mostly berries with the 'beetus, but not much else and I think it would tempt me too much.

I had a heart to heart with my dr. about being on insulin etc, and he suggest the Rosedale diet and then mentioned that it's very similar to paleo or primal. Now that I'm stuck in this stupid, fucking boot for 3-6 more months..I'm going to give it a go. I don't want to worry about calories, etc. I just want to eat what's healthy.

As an aside, a lot of time diabetes educators, diabetes associations, etc just allow too many or promote eating way too many carbs. I know that it's worked for me in the past for my numbers, energy level and weight loss. Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## minerva

> I'm contemplating Weight Watchers for the first time in my life.
> 
> I ignore my diabetes and it would be a whole lot easier on my MS if I lost some weight.
> 
> Really conflicted and scared about the whole thing...



Folks at work were doing WW, and it worked well for many of them. The points do make things easy, and somewhat painless. And there's no reason that you need to pay attention to _their_ goals or continue attending meetings once you have worked it into your daily life, unless it helps. 

I am not a meeting person (especially with people at work), so ignored it and kept on with what I was doing. But I do think that there is benefit especially early on in the camaraderie and tips from other people in the same situation, so you might want to drop in a few times early on.

I don't have diabetes or MS (struggling with both would be so tough! I am impressed with your fortitude), but did have a health scare of my own last year that was so unpleasant. So I know how you are feeling.



> Have you tried just switching to a low carb or a paleo/primal diet? Also, there are programs online like FitDay and Lose it where you can track your food for free.



I also know people who have had alot of success on those diets. They aren't for me. I like bread and I'm a vegetarian, but if WW doesn't 'click' for you it could be something to look into.


----------



## Surlysomething

minerva said:


> Folks at work were doing WW, and it worked well for many of them. The points do make things easy, and somewhat painless. And there's no reason that you need to pay attention to _their_ goals or continue attending meetings once you have worked it into your daily life, unless it helps.
> 
> I am not a meeting person (especially with people at work), so ignored it and kept on with what I was doing. But I do think that there is benefit especially early on in the camaraderie and tips from other people in the same situation, so you might want to drop in a few times early on.
> 
> I don't have diabetes or MS (struggling with both would be so tough! I am impressed with your fortitude), but did have a health scare of my own last year that was so unpleasant. So I know how you are feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> I also know people who have had alot of success on those diets. They aren't for me. I like bread and I'm a vegetarian, but if WW doesn't 'click' for you it could be something to look into.



Thanks so much! I really appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Surlysomething

MisticalMisty said:


> Have you tried just switching to a low carb or a paleo/primal diet? Also, there are programs online like FitDay and Lose it where you can track your food for free.
> 
> I contemplated WW for a little while, but I feel like the free foods would be total sabotage for me..especially all the fruit. I can tolerate mostly berries with the 'beetus, but not much else and I think it would tempt me too much.
> 
> I had a heart to heart with my dr. about being on insulin etc, and he suggest the Rosedale diet and then mentioned that it's very similar to paleo or primal. Now that I'm stuck in this stupid, fucking boot for 3-6 more months..I'm going to give it a go. I don't want to worry about calories, etc. I just want to eat what's healthy.
> 
> As an aside, a lot of time diabetes educators, diabetes associations, etc just allow too many or promote eating way too many carbs. I know that it's worked for me in the past for my numbers, energy level and weight loss. Good luck with whatever you decide!




I'm afraid i'm not a good diabetic, at all. I need to get back on the wagon in a big way. Thanks for your feedback, I really appreciate it a lot.


----------



## Lamia

I am on 100mcg of levothyroxine. I am wondering if anyone else here who takes it has experienced memory problems while taking it. Lots of little things, but most concerning was the other day for a split second I forgot how to walk down the steps of my porch. Also I was lost in our warehouse at work because I never go out there so it's NOT a place I am familiar with, but once back in my office I kept having flashbacks of being lost and felt disoriented. For brief seconds my office looked alien to me.


----------



## EMH1701

I have to go for a physical tomorrow, and I'm extremely nervous. Have met this doctor but I've never had a physical with her.


----------



## moore2me

Lamia said:


> I am on 100mcg of levothyroxine. I am wondering if anyone else here who takes it has experienced memory problems while taking it. Lots of little things, but most concerning was the other day for a split second I forgot how to walk down the steps of my porch. Also I was lost in our warehouse at work because I never go out there so it's NOT a place I am familiar with, but once back in my office I kept having flashbacks of being lost and felt disoriented. For brief seconds my office looked alien to me.



Lamia, I do not take levothyroxine, but I am alarmed by your temporary memory loss. I think this is something you should talk to your doc about. Also, the NIH (National Institute of Health) wants to be informed of any unusual side efffects of medications. (**See My notes in last paragraph.)

Levothryroxine has a drug effects website. It is here. 
http://www.rxlist.com/levoxyl-drug/patient-how-to-take.htm

They also have a comment board where other users of the med can comment and talk to each other. I read some of their posts & I think you will find them helpful (or interesting). The comments of patients are here . . . . 
http://www.rxlist.com/script/main/rxlist_view_comments.asp?drug=levoxyl&questionid=fdb6137_pem

Also, keep in mind that levothyroxine has several aliases. Here are some other names that the drug may go by . . . . . 
Brand Names: Levothroid, Levoxyl, Synthroid, Unithroid
Generic Name: levothyroxine


** On temporary memory loss - I sometimes experience the same thing due to multiple sclerosis. For instance, I have forgotten how to write a check. I might forget something even simplier - right? left? So far, these gaps in my memory have self corrected. I think when my brain runs into a corrupted neural pathway, it takes another route and retrieves the info from a open pathway. (MS destroys the protective lining of the nerves in the brain and messages short out.)


----------



## Lamia

moore2me said:


> ** On temporary memory loss - I sometimes experience the same thing due to multiple sclerosis. For instance, I have forgotten how to write a check. I might forget something even simplier - right? left? So far, these gaps in my memory have self corrected. I think when my brain runs into a corrupted neural pathway, it takes another route and retrieves the info from a open pathway. (MS destroys the protective lining of the nerves in the brain and messages short out.)



wow...back in 2000 I had a brain scan and the neurologist told me I had "two Foci of abnormal flair" he said it could be a tiny stroke..MS...or nothing. I was supposed to go back, but I lost my job and insurance. Perhaps now that I have insurance I could get that checked out.


----------



## Surlysomething

moore2me said:


> ** On temporary memory loss - I sometimes experience the same thing due to multiple sclerosis. For instance, I have forgotten how to write a check. I might forget something even simplier - right? left? So far, these gaps in my memory have self corrected. I think when my brain runs into a corrupted neural pathway, it takes another route and retrieves the info from a open pathway. (MS destroys the protective lining of the nerves in the brain and messages short out.)



My memory was often laughed at in my family because it was so deep. MS has changed that so much. My short term memory for some things is almost non-existent now. My desk at work is covered in yellow post it notes. I'm working with it though by repeating things over and over in my head and that seems to help a lot. It feels like someone brushed stroked away at random a lot of my past memories as well. I hate it so much.

Lamia, I really hope you get the answers you need.


----------



## EMH1701

Went to my physical and was pleasantly surprised. No lectures. 

Apparently at least some doctors are starting to realize that lectures don't magically make people skinny.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Lamia, I'd definitely get it followed up. It could be that you're still hypothyroid, which can affect memory, and also there are certain nutrients which -- if you're deficient in -- your memory can be affected. But it's always good to rule out the "big guys" especially when they already saw something concerning on previous brain imaging. Another possibility is a medication that you're on. Definitely a good idea to have your provider review your medication list (or you can, online, to see if memory loss is a side effect).

I've noticed that my memory has suffered since the Sarcoidosis. I used to be an actress and could memorize an entire play with ease. Same with music -- I'd memorize entire pieces of classical music and didn't need the sheet music. Not anymore!! I have noticed this, too, with my patients who have autoimmune diseases, they have short term memory loss. It's one of the more frustrating elements that we deal with and I know how frustrating it is, both on a professional, and personal, level.


----------



## Surlysomething

Not knowing how MS is going to effect me every single day is so frustrating and scary.

Last weekend I felt so good and did so much with more ease than I had in awhile.

Today I struggled and did virtually the same amount of errands etc.

Hate it.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Surlysomething said:


> Not knowing how MS is going to effect me every single day is so frustrating and scary.
> 
> Last weekend I felt so good and did so much with more ease than I had in awhile.
> 
> Today I struggled and did virtually the same amount of errands etc.
> 
> Hate it.



Yup. I hear ya. I hate it for you. It's so f'ing unfair, and is so damn unpredictable. Hate it. Hate. It.

I took a blow to the chest which has caused me not only a great deal of pain but worsened my Sarcoidosis to the point where I'm nearly incapacitated from both the pain AND the shortness of breath. Naturally I had to get hit in my weakest spot -- the chest -- rather than, say, my ass which can take it. 

I'm taking tramadol, have increased my prednisone (instead of tapering, as I'd hoped) and really wishing that I'll heal soon. So frustrating.

Worst part? Being on blood thinners for my varicose veins/clots which basically means that if you look at me I'll bruise, so you can imaging what getting a bop to the chest has managed to do. 

This is going to take a long,long, long time to heal. 

So yes, I feel ya, sister. Chronic illnesses suck the Big Watoosie, and not in a good way, do they?


----------



## Surlysomething

Shit! That sucks so much, MV. 

Yes, these chronic conditions are a huge pain in the ass. All we can do is the best we can do though, right? Sending lots of good vibes your way. 

Take it easy!



Miss Vickie said:


> Yup. I hear ya. I hate it for you. It's so f'ing unfair, and is so damn unpredictable. Hate it. Hate. It.
> 
> I took a blow to the chest which has caused me not only a great deal of pain but worsened my Sarcoidosis to the point where I'm nearly incapacitated from both the pain AND the shortness of breath. Naturally I had to get hit in my weakest spot -- the chest -- rather than, say, my ass which can take it.
> 
> I'm taking tramadol, have increased my prednisone (instead of tapering, as I'd hoped) and really wishing that I'll heal soon. So frustrating.
> 
> Worst part? Being on blood thinners for my varicose veins/clots which basically means that if you look at me I'll bruise, so you can imaging what getting a bop to the chest has managed to do.
> 
> This is going to take a long,long, long time to heal.
> 
> So yes, I feel ya, sister. Chronic illnesses suck the Big Watoosie, and not in a good way, do they?


----------



## HDANGEL15

*getting a new knee on 10/09...been getting pretty excited about the other side of this...recovering, progressing slowly and feeling better!!! 
only 3 weeks to go!!!*


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I've had a weird sore on my breast for a couple of weeks. They think it's probably staph, and I've been on antibiotics for a week. I find out tomorrow if I need a biopsy.

Wish me luck


----------



## CastingPearls

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I've had a weird sore on my breast for a couple of weeks. They think it's probably staph, and I've been on antibiotics for a week. I find out tomorrow if I need a biopsy.
> 
> Wish me luck


Luck, positive energy, complete and speedy recovery and a big hug.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

CastingPearls said:


> Luck, positive energy, complete and speedy recovery and a big hug.



Thanks so much!

I was referred to a breast specialist for a possible biopsy, and my thyroid levels were still low, so they raised that to 75 mcg.

I may or may not have had a shot of Patron at lunch to cope.


----------



## CastingPearls

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> I was referred to a breast specialist for a possible biopsy, and my thyroid levels were still low, so they raised that to 75 mcg.
> 
> I may or may not have had a shot of Patron at lunch to cope.


Mine was raised to 75 mcgs too. Mine is Jack Daniels Tennessee Honey. Cheers!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I'm at 75 mcg too! Maybe it's time to form a club... lol.


----------



## CastingPearls

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm at 75 mcg too! Maybe it's time to form a club... lol.


I got the okay to start adrenal support supplements and if the new dosage doesn't work, I'm going on T3 Cytomel which is like a rocket booster for the T3 (Levothyroxin/Synthroid).


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Can we get cool jackets for the 75 mcg club? Cause then I'm totally in!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Not cancer, although he does want me to get a mammogram to be sure.


----------



## CastingPearls

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Not cancer, although he does want me to get a mammogram to be sure.


Thank goodness and let us know the date so we can send some more positive energy.

****

Just started taking the adrenal supplements. Maybe it's all in my mind but I didn't hit the fatigue wall today. I'm FULL of energy and the fog has lifted. I feel very bouncy and quite giddy actually. Hope it is the supplements!


----------



## SuperMishe

I called out sick to work AGAIN today. I'm not at the point of being written up, but one more call out and I will be I think.

I am in so much pain it hurts to move. Every joint in my body is screaming at me. I was diagnosed with RA and Fibro back in the beginning of the year. Add that to the Osteo, Reynauds, Costochondritis and the super-obesity and I'm a walking (barely) pain magnet. I started on plaquenil but recently changed to methotrexate for the RA. The problem is that I think the pain is more because of the weight than the RA. And nothing is happening with that at any time soon (or not soon probably).

I'll soon be another one of the fat ladies existing on the mattresses on the floor, wearing a sheet for a dress. I see my future.  That's my confession.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Not cancer, although he does want me to get a mammogram to be sure.



So glad to hear it's not cancer (gotta say I started thinking about inflammatory breast cancer, darlin'). I'm glad you're getting a mammo. They're not fun but it'll give you a nice pretty picture of your healthy breast. 



SuperMishe said:


> I called out sick to work AGAIN today. I'm not at the point of being written up, but one more call out and I will be I think.
> 
> I am in so much pain it hurts to move. Every joint in my body is screaming at me. I was diagnosed with RA and Fibro back in the beginning of the year. Add that to the Osteo, Reynauds, Costochondritis and the super-obesity and I'm a walking (barely) pain magnet. I started on plaquenil but recently changed to methotrexate for the RA. The problem is that I think the pain is more because of the weight than the RA. And nothing is happening with that at any time soon (or not soon probably).
> 
> I'll soon be another one of the fat ladies existing on the mattresses on the floor, wearing a sheet for a dress. I see my future.  That's my confession.



Oh Mishe, I'm so sorry. You know, since finishing my classes for my nurse practitioner training I've been working in a pain clinic and we work with people like you all the time. i think family practice providers and even rheumatologists run out of options as far as pain management is concerned and that leaves the patient in huge amounts of pain.

A pain management specialist is someone who specializes in treating chronic pain. Here's a link to the Academy of Pain Management's website. I've personally heard some of the experts talk and they know what they're doing. I bet there is a pain specialist near you who can help.

It is unconscionable to me that your providers aren't managing your pain better. It's considered the "fifth vital sign" and bears treatment every bit as much as the first four.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I was really scared it was inflammatory breast cancer too, Vicki. But after a week or two's worth of doctor appointments, it turns out it's folliculitis. The dermatologist thinks it will heal up on it's own, although if it gets full of stuff again he wants me to come in so he can drain it and cut the cyst out.

So Yea?


----------



## Surlysomething

So so so glad to hear that it's not the big C. 




Diana_Prince245 said:


> I was really scared it was inflammatory breast cancer too, Vicki. But after a week or two's worth of doctor appointments, it turns out it's folliculitis. The dermatologist thinks it will heal up on it's own, although if it gets full of stuff again he wants me to come in so he can drain it and cut the cyst out.
> 
> So Yea?


----------



## Miss Vickie

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I was really scared it was inflammatory breast cancer too, Vicki. But after a week or two's worth of doctor appointments, it turns out it's folliculitis. The dermatologist thinks it will heal up on it's own, although if it gets full of stuff again he wants me to come in so he can drain it and cut the cyst out.
> 
> So Yea?



Folliculitis? On your breast? Who knew???



My health related kvetch?

I had laser vein surgery done on my varicose veins last week and I have to wear compression stockings for two weeks. Can I just say how much I hate them? Now granted, they come in cute colors -- yesterday I wore my grape colored ones with an adorable dress -- but still, my legs feel claustrophobic.

I cannot wait until I'm done with this whole process.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

It could be worse, Vick... remember some of us have to wear them every day of our lives, and have to settle for beige or black. It does suck... a lot. ESPECIALLY in the summer when all you want is to wear sandals and run around with bare legs!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Miss Vickie said:


> Folliculitis? On your breast? Who knew???



I know, right?

Course now my mammogram has come back abnormal, so there's that.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I know, right?
> 
> Course now my mammogram has come back abnormal, so there's that.


Oh, no. You have really been through the wringer, Diana. I'm so sorry.


----------



## imfree

My shortness of breath and CHF really have me frightened.


----------



## moore2me

imfree said:


> My shortness of breath and CHF really have me frightened.



I have been thinking about you lately. You haven't had any steriod injections into your spinal column in the last couple of months have you? When I heard about the fungal menningitis health scare (worse in the state of TN) I wondered if you have had steriod injections during the "hot" time of contaminated steriod medication.

The CDC says this outbreak or whatever it will be is just starting and we are just looking at the tip of the iceberg. They think that many patients have actually received doses of this material. So far 10/5/2012 there have been 5 victims dead/35 cases of fungual meningitis/ and covering 6 states.


----------



## imfree

moore2me said:


> I have been thinking about you lately. You haven't had any steriod injections into your spinal column ..snipped...



No Ma'mme, the only non insulin injection I've had lately was a flu shot Monday. I've seen a bit of coverage about the outbreak and how it's thought to be a result of a steroid that got tainted while it was being made at a compounding pharmacy.


----------



## moore2me

imfree said:


> My shortness of breath and CHF really have me frightened.



Edgar,

I forgot to add links for more info.


Link to CDC site (news updates are frequent) and contact numbers.
http://www.cdc.gov/HAI/outbreaks/meningitis.html


----------



## Miss Vickie

BigBeautifulMe said:


> It could be worse, Vick... remember some of us have to wear them every day of our lives, and have to settle for beige or black. It does suck... a lot. ESPECIALLY in the summer when all you want is to wear sandals and run around with bare legs!



By worse you mean like Stage II pulmonary Sarcoidosis, Pseudotumor cerebri, migraine headaches, cataracts, thyroid cancer and blood clots? You mean like that kind of worse?

Yeah it's a regular party around here. Plus, since my legs are so disfigured from the torturous varicosities, and phlebitis, I haven't gone bare legged in years. Lucky for me though, I live in Alaska so our summers are about two weeks long (a slight exaggeration!) so heavy wooly tights and boots are the usual uniform for much of the year.

The problem I have with the stockings is that I'm allergic to spandex. So on top of everything else, I have nice little hives all over my legs. So between the bruising from the blood thinners and the rash and hives, I'm quite a sight!



Diana_Prince245 said:


> I know, right?
> 
> Course now my mammogram has come back abnormal, so there's that.



Oh seriously???? You're too young for this crap, Diana, but you know once you enter the nursing profession it's party time for every single diagnosis. I'd like to think it gives me empathy for my patients but I wish I'd somehow found another way to learn that.

Hang in there, darlin', and let me know if you want to talk, ok? Remember your age is on your side.


----------



## lablueeyes

My confession is I have not been to the doctor in about 5 years even though I have pcos. I know that I have a high possibility of having diabetes and high cholesterol but just thinking about going makes me very anxious. I have finally scheduled an appointment for a physical for next week but I am so nervous about going. My biggest fear is the doctor will fuss at me about my wieght. I also have boils which are very embarrassing for me. I don't handle criticism very well. When I get critized I feel like I am 10 years old again. I am terrified of what harm I have done to myself.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Miss Vickie said:


> Oh seriously???? You're too young for this crap, Diana, but you know once you enter the nursing profession it's party time for every single diagnosis. I'd like to think it gives me empathy for my patients but I wish I'd somehow found another way to learn that.
> 
> Hang in there, darlin', and let me know if you want to talk, ok? Remember your age is on your side.



I'm hoping it's just a first mammogram bit of weirdness. But this on top of classes, on top of my thyroid still not being the right dose, on top of my job changing my schedule every day, is getting to be a bit much.

Also, I'm still spotted like a leopard. Stupid allergies


----------



## Surlysomething

Very stiff this past weekend and today. Uncomfortable.

I often forget that it's ok to take a Tylenol or an Ibuprofen.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My second round of mammograms came back all clear. They didn't even send me for an ultrasound, even though they told me when I came in that was the plan.

I feel like a huge weight is off my shoulders.


----------



## Tracyarts

I had an appointment with my endocrinologist today that ended up with the proverbial good news and bad news.

The bad news first, my blood glucose is up and the doctor believes it is related to ineffectively managed depression and/or anxiety. So, I need to get back to my primary care doctor to see what next step I can take to manage it better, because what I'm doing right now obviously isn't working so well. 

But for the good news, my blood pressure was fine. It had been high, but I've been making an effort to cut back on salt and exercise more regularly and apparently it paid off.

Tracy


----------



## Surlysomething

Yay! Great to hear!




Diana_Prince245 said:


> My second round of mammograms came back all clear. They didn't even send me for an ultrasound, even though they told me when I came in that was the plan.
> 
> I feel like a huge weight is off my shoulders.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Home from Total Knee Replacement.....its been 4 days and i struggle with getting COMFORTABLE....slowly working on progression of getting my knee straight again and getting it bent to full 90.....slowly I guess this will progress!!!*


----------



## moore2me

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Home from Total Knee Replacement.....its been 4 days and i struggle with getting COMFORTABLE....slowly working on progression of getting my knee straight again and getting it bent to full 90.....slowly I guess this will progress!!!*



This sounds like it could be painful, has it been? How did things go in the hospital? (I think this may be my future in the next ten years.) How were you treated in the hospital?


----------



## Miss Vickie

lablueeyes said:


> My confession is I have not been to the doctor in about 5 years even though I have pcos. I know that I have a high possibility of having diabetes and high cholesterol but just thinking about going makes me very anxious. I have finally scheduled an appointment for a physical for next week but I am so nervous about going. My biggest fear is the doctor will fuss at me about my wieght. I also have boils which are very embarrassing for me. I don't handle criticism very well. When I get critized I feel like I am 10 years old again. I am terrified of what harm I have done to myself.



I hope that by now you have gone to the doctor and started getting treated. I know that it hurts when we feel criticized, but remember -- as bad as it is, you can't die from it. However, some of the complications of PCOS (like heart disease and diabetes) can be disabling and deadly. So please, don't let fear of someone's opinion keep you from getting the treatment you deserve.

And if the doctor is a jerk? Find a different doctor. Or better yet, a nurse practitioner. They tend to be a LOT more accepting, spend a LOT more time with you and will educate, not criticize you.

Best of luck, and remember, even if avoiding treatment means you're not as healthy as you could be, then you're doing an even more important thing by getting seen. Anything that's happened in the past is history, but each day you have the chance to make choices for your health. 

I'll be thinking of you!



Surlysomething said:


> Very stiff this past weekend and today. Uncomfortable.
> 
> I often forget that it's ok to take a Tylenol or an Ibuprofen.



Yeah me too! It's odd, isn't it? And those simple things can make such a huge difference. 



Diana_Prince245 said:


> My second round of mammograms came back all clear. They didn't even send me for an ultrasound, even though they told me when I came in that was the plan.
> 
> I feel like a huge weight is off my shoulders.



Excellent news!!!!!! Diana's got happy boobies!



Tracyarts said:


> I had an appointment with my endocrinologist today that ended up with the proverbial good news and bad news.
> 
> The bad news first, my blood glucose is up and the doctor believes it is related to ineffectively managed depression and/or anxiety. So, I need to get back to my primary care doctor to see what next step I can take to manage it better, because what I'm doing right now obviously isn't working so well.
> 
> But for the good news, my blood pressure was fine. It had been high, but I've been making an effort to cut back on salt and exercise more regularly and apparently it paid off.
> 
> Tracy



Tracy, that's interesting that your endo thinks that your state of mind is affecting your glucose. I'm not surprised at all (stress increases blood sugar quite easily) but I'm impressed that your doctor was that... in touch... to come up with that. I'm sorry to hear that you're having some mental health issues, but I hope you're able to get some good help so you feel better physically and emotionally.



My confession?

I'm freaked that I have to have cataract surgery in a couple of weeks. Unfortunately, the very low dose of prednisone I've been on since last December has caused a hum DINGER of a cataract in my right eye, to the point where my vision can't come anywhere near normal even with correction. And with glare? Fuggedaboudit. I'm 20/400+ in my right eye, right as we enter the darkest time of the year here in Alaska.

I'm not squicked out about much (obviously -- I'm a RN) but someone messing with my eye? Yeah... pretty freaked about that. OTOH, the good news is that insurance will cover it at 100% and I can get done quickly. We're doing the really bad eye (my right), and not sure if, or when, we'll do the left because it's much more stable. Which is another odd thing, why one eye more then the other? 

I have a strange body.


----------



## lablueeyes

Thank you for your words of wisdom miss vickie. I am not sure if I am completely comfortable with this doctor or not. The thing I keep coming back to is before he even examed me he asked what my feelings on WLS were. I know I am fat but that question just isn't sitting well with me. I thought that since it is MAJOR surgery that there is more criteria than that. I go back in 2weeks to get the results of the blood work and will see how I feel then. He is/was doctor to several of my family members but I just am not convinced he is the one for me.


----------



## moore2me

lablueeyes said:


> Thank you for your words of wisdom miss vickie. I am not sure if I am completely comfortable with this doctor or not. The thing I keep coming back to is before he even examed me he asked what my feelings on WLS were. I know I am fat but that question just isn't sitting well with me. I thought that since it is MAJOR surgery that there is more criteria than that. I go back in 2weeks to get the results of the blood work and will see how I feel then. He is/was doctor to several of my family members but I just am not convinced he is the one for me.



When the doctor asks me what I feel about WLS, I would tell him/her the truth. Sometimes the doctor can be educated on the good and bad parts of this surgery along with everyone else. Not all doctors have a closed mind. 

However, I really, really think tho you need to get good control on your blood sugars and your blood pressures. You can do these things thru chemistry and/or thru lifestyle changes and dietary changes. I have ended up doing most of mine thru chemistry (pills).

Not keeping good controls over your blood sugars can set you up for diabetes to destroy almost every important organ system in your body. It can also keep wounds from healing and can make you more susceptible to other sicknesses.

Not keeping good controls on your blood pressure can set you up for strokes and or blood clots. Too high blood pressure can cause a blow out in a weak area of circulation (like air in a tire). Too high cholesterol can cause plaque deposits on the inside of arteries (and veins) that narrow the blood pipeline and can also cause heart attacks or strokes due to inadequate blood to the heart or brain.


----------



## HDANGEL15

moore2me said:


> This sounds like it could be painful, has it been? How did things go in the hospital? (I think this may be my future in the next ten years.) How were you treated in the hospital?



*It was slightly painful in the first week....Hospital was amazing..I have been there several times, as they have 1 wing specifically for knee/hip/back replacements/surgery with OT/PT on the same floor. I got a single room!!! I was only there for 2 nites..and 2 full days of PT....it was wonderful...

It is a week since my surgery and I went back to work for a 1/2 day..and
am starting OUT patient PT tomorrow get my 1 hour analysis!!! 

I am way above the curve, barely using a cane in only a week....leaving it places constantly...I FEAR the PUBLIC and driving the most right now...but it is going AMAZING!!!

I tapered off of pain meds in the week, I realized they aren't helping so much, and I would rather embrace the pain then DULL MY SENSES; but that's just me*


----------



## lablueeyes

moore2me said:


> When the doctor asks me what I feel about WLS, I would tell him/her the truth. Sometimes the doctor can be educated on the good and bad parts of this surgery along with everyone else. Not all doctors have a closed mind.
> 
> However, I really, really think tho you need to get good control on your blood sugars and your blood pressures. You can do these things thru chemistry and/or thru lifestyle changes and dietary changes. I have ended up doing most of mine thru chemistry (pills).
> 
> Not keeping good controls over your blood sugars can set you up for diabetes to destroy almost every important organ system in your body. It can also keep wounds from healing and can make you more susceptible to other sicknesses.
> 
> Not keeping good controls on your blood pressure can set you up for strokes and or blood clots. Too high blood pressure can cause a blow out in a weak area of circulation (like air in a tire). Too high cholesterol can cause plaque deposits on the inside of arteries (and veins) that narrow the blood pipeline and can also cause heart attacks or strokes due to inadequate blood to the heart or brain.



Thank you for taking your time to anwser but as of right now I have not been diagnosed with anything. I am waiting on my results. I don't have high blood pressure either. That is why his question seemed out of place to me. It would have been different if I had something then I could understand why. 

I did tell him that I knew that WLS could really be beneficial but that I also know that there are bad things that can go wrong.


----------



## moore2me

lablueeyes said:


> Thank you for taking your time to anwser but as of right now I have not been diagnosed with anything. I am waiting on my results. I don't have high blood pressure either. That is why his question seemed out of place to me. It would have been different if I had something then I could understand why.
> 
> I did tell him that I knew that WLS could really be beneficial but that I also know that there are bad things that can go wrong.



Lablueeyes,

I am not making excuses for your doc, but I have walked that path and so have most of the others in my family. When we are young (like you) our body is protected by mother nature (reproduction is the prime directive). As we age, mother nature lets things slide. My doc doesn't single out fatties for the blood pressure lecture - every adult gets it. (There are also high school kids now with high blood pressure.)

Blood pressure (BP) is a good example of our modern diet doing its worst. Most all of our prepared, canned, & processed foods have too much salt. Salt is one of the main causes for high BP (also caused by genetics, stress, other blood flow problems). Even carbonated drinks (diet cokes) can affect sodium level - from carbonation. 

I have been going to the same internal medicine doc for 20 years - and have mucho data on my blood chemistries. BP was okay until I hit the mid 40's and then BP started sneaking up, and up, and up. He has changed my BP meds 4 or 5 times to keep it within normal limits. I did not understand how important this is until I watched my brother-in-law have 3 strokes. (Last one was this week.) He is in rough shape and is close to an invalid & needs someone else to help him do anything. He is only 5 years older than me and he never was fat.

And don't take my zealousness personally Lablueeyes. I can't help but use every little chance I get to spread the story to keep an eye on BP. I owe it to my brother-in-law. I can't even understand his words now.


----------



## lablueeyes

moore2me said:


> Lablueeyes,
> 
> I am not making excuses for your doc, but I have walked that path and so have most of the others in my family. When we are young (like you) our body is protected by mother nature (reproduction is the prime directive). As we age, mother nature lets things slide. My doc doesn't single out fatties for the blood pressure lecture - every adult gets it. (There are also high school kids now with high blood pressure.)
> 
> Blood pressure (BP) is a good example of our modern diet doing its worst. Most all of our prepared, canned, & processed foods have too much salt. Salt is one of the main causes for high BP (also caused by genetics, stress, other blood flow problems). Even carbonated drinks (diet cokes) can affect sodium level - from carbonation.
> 
> I have been going to the same internal medicine doc for 20 years - and have mucho data on my blood chemistries. BP was okay until I hit the mid 40's and then BP started sneaking up, and up, and up. He has changed my BP meds 4 or 5 times to keep it within normal limits. I did not understand how important this is until I watched my brother-in-law have 3 strokes. (Last one was this week.) He is in rough shape and is close to an invalid & needs someone else to help him do anything. He is only 5 years older than me and he never was fat.
> 
> And don't take my zealousness personally Lablueeyes. I can't help but use every little chance I get to spread the story to keep an eye on BP. I owe it to my brother-in-law. I can't even understand his words now.



I know too well the horrible cost of strokes. You and your family have a rough road ahead. Please try to keep your stress levels under control as taking care of him will be very hard. I will keep you in my prayers.

As for your zealousness - no worries here.  I just thought maybe I was not clear in my previous post. And you are right about mother nature. She can throw us some curve balls. 

I have not given up on the doctor yet. I am just starting out with him and I hope that we can become a team but only time will tell.


----------



## largenlovely

HDANGEL15 said:


> It was slightly painful in the first week....Hospital was amazing..I have been there several times, as they have 1 wing specifically for knee/hip/back replacements/surgery with OT/PT on the same floor. I got a single room!!! I was only there for 2 nites..and 2 full days of PT....it was wonderful...
> 
> It is a week since my surgery and I went back to work for a 1/2 day..and
> am starting OUT patient PT tomorrow get my 1 hour analysis!!!
> 
> I am way above the curve, barely using a cane in only a week....leaving it places constantly...I FEAR the PUBLIC and driving the most right now...but it is going AMAZING!!!
> 
> I tapered off of pain meds in the week, I realized they aren't helping so much, and I would rather embrace the pain then DULL MY SENSES; but that's just me



I'm glad to hear it went well  my hip replacement was rough the first month or month and a half just because of the muscles they cut into and all the physical restrictions they put on me. Though I heard a knee replacement was more tough than a hip replacement.

One day I will have to get my knee replaced I think. I fell off a porch years ago and ripped almost everything from my shin up to my mid thigh. It took me a long time to recover cuz I didn't have insurance. So I had to try to rebuild everything in there by myself. I've gotten it back relatively strong again now but ooooooone day, it's gonna come back to haunt me. So hearing how well you're doing relieves my mind  

I'm sure it's awesome to be pain free too  I still have some mild pain with my hip but it's not even close to what it was so I'm not gonna complain lol...I was glad to finally get off the percocets too. I hated to feel like I needed pain meds to get through a day. I'm with you, pain is something to alert you if something's going wrong and I wanna know what's happening lol

But yay for a new knee  it's an awesome feeling once ya get your mobility back after something like that


----------



## spiritangel

IC I hate getting mega sick out of the blue and really hate throwing up (which is extremely rare for me to begin with)


----------



## HDANGEL15

largenlovely said:


> I'm glad to hear it went well  my hip replacement was rough the first month or month and a half just because of the muscles they cut into and all the physical restrictions they put on me. Though I heard a knee replacement was more tough than a hip replacement.
> 
> One day I will have to get my knee replaced I think. I fell off a porch years ago and ripped almost everything from my shin up to my mid thigh. It took me a long time to recover cuz I didn't have insurance. So I had to try to rebuild everything in there by myself. I've gotten it back relatively strong again now but ooooooone day, it's gonna come back to haunt me. So hearing how well you're doing relieves my mind
> 
> I'm sure it's awesome to be pain free too  I still have some mild pain with my hip but it's not even close to what it was so I'm not gonna complain lol...I was glad to finally get off the percocets too. I hated to feel like I needed pain meds to get through a day. I'm with you, pain is something to alert you if something's going wrong and I wanna know what's happening lol
> 
> But yay for a new knee  it's an awesome feeling once ya get your mobility back after something like that



*LnL if you ever go through this and need help with exercises it is very basic stuff, although I did get on a bicycle and it initially seemed the most difficult thing in the world ...in 2 minutes I was cycling like Lance Armstrong  The Knee has NO LIMITATIONS,after surgery..so it is a lot easier in some ways...its now week 3!! 14 days have passed and everyday is SO MUCH BETTER I can't beleve it....progress is fast now....pain from surgery is not gone yet...but just take aspirin now....i can't wait to feel the strength and the NO PAIN !!!! *


----------



## largenlovely

HDANGEL15 said:


> LnL if you ever go through this and need help with exercises it is very basic stuff, although I did get on a bicycle and it initially seemed the most difficult thing in the world ...in 2 minutes I was cycling like Lance Armstrong  The Knee has NO LIMITATIONS,after surgery..so it is a lot easier in some ways...its now week 3!! 14 days have passed and everyday is SO MUCH BETTER I can't beleve it....progress is fast now....pain from surgery is not gone yet...but just take aspirin now....i can't wait to feel the strength and the NO PAIN !!!!



That is awesome!!! I was dealing with muscle issues for a little while after the hip. I injured one muscle so bad, I thought I could have possibly dislocated my hip or something. I never knew a muscle could hurt like that lol

It will probably (hopefully) be a good long while before I need to deal with it but it's sure reassuring to know that some of y'all have come out on the other side and it was worth it.


----------



## largenlovely

IC that I will probably never be able to even remember all of the people that I managed to piss off when I wasn't on my anti-depressants. Some I do...but a lot I don't. 

My best friend has had to remind me about some of the altercations I've had with people. Again, some I remember and some I don't. I was so self absorbed that a random argument with someone that wasn't directly in my realm of influence didn't make it on my list of things to give a shit about and so I would just shrug it off and forget about it...permanently in some cases. 

I can't even count the instances it happened online. 

I will probably always be forced to pay for those sins. Whatta ya do. It still frustrates me a lot though because I now feel like I'm being forced to suffer for something a different me created...but at the same time, I realize they were forced to suffer too. 

It sucks but there's nothing I can really do to change it if a person won't give me the opportunity.


----------



## Surlysomething

I feel very unsupported with my MS by family members.


----------



## Surlysomething

I feel very unsupported with my MS by family members.



I'm pretty sure they think i'm making most of it up. Nice, eh?


----------



## cinnamitch

Surlysomething said:


> I feel very unsupported with my MS by family members.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure they think i'm making most of it up. Nice, eh?



That's always the worst isn't it? You have to be wheelchair bound before they even admit you might not be doing so well. They need to read up on MS and learn about the flare ups and such.


----------



## EMH1701

MisticalMisty said:


> I contemplated WW for a little while, but I feel like the free foods would be total sabotage for me..especially all the fruit. I can tolerate mostly berries with the 'beetus, but not much else and I think it would tempt me too much.




The problem I have found with WW is that unhealthy foods sometimes cost more points than healthy foods, or just as many.

Case in point: Salmon, the good kind, is at least 7 points for a filet. A small hamburger is 5 points. A handful of almonds is about the same. A cookie (at least, many) are 3 points.

So...what is my incentive to have the hamburger vs. the salmon or almonds or a cookie? Not much. They focus too much on total fat content as opposed to healthy vs. unhealthy fats, as well as other nutrients. 

Not to mention, completely denying yourself good food just because it has carbs or fat in it isn't a good thing and leads to deprivation mentality.


----------



## Surlysomething

It makes me so sad and disappointed.
I'm not sure how long I can do the stubborn thing before I give up caring.






cinnamitch said:


> That's always the worst isn't it? You have to be wheelchair bound before they even admit you might not be doing so well. They need to read up on MS and learn about the flare ups and such.


----------



## largenlovely

IC that I'm cancelling my gym membership for a little while. I'm just tired of all the working out. Maybe I've burned myself out on it.


----------



## Dromond

Over the past couple of weeks, I've been having bouts of low grade fever. The highest temp I've had is 100.3, which isn't serious. It just makes me feel awful with chills and sweating. It'll go away for a few days, then come back. Now I'm having, er, irregularity with the bouts of low grade fever.

I have a badly compromised immune system due to many other health problems, so I could have something innocuous that's hanging on so stubbornly because my body's defenses are crap. I don't know if I need to go see my doctor about this or not.


----------



## Webmaster

There are situations where you know you have to go see a doctor. 

But there are many others where you're just not sure. Like borderline aches or pains, things that don't seem to heal just right, pesky symptoms that may or may not mean anything, and so on. There have been times when I went in for something like that, just to be told it was nothing. And the way things are in healthcare these days, each time it was a major production and hassle to make appointments, go see all the specialists, pay all the co-pays, etc., etc. But then you hear of all those instances where people disregard symptoms and it turns out to be something major that could have been fixed had it been diagnosed sooner.

I often wish I had one of those universal medical detection thingies like "Bones" (DeForest Kelley) had in Star Trek. ll he had to do was wave it over someone and he instantly knew what it was and how to fix it.


----------



## largenlovely

IC that I'm dreading going to the doctor today. My old GP is phasing out for retirement and I meet the new guy today. Plus, I've probably gained about 20 pounds since my last visit and I'm concerned this could cause contention right from the get go.

My old GP is awesome..I hate to lose him  he found my hip problem, he got me on the right depression meds on his first try and he's been helping me try to figure out the thyroid issues. I dread this...gotta be there in 25 mins *sigh*


----------



## Tad

I hope you were pleasantly surprised, LnL. If not....I hope you have options.


----------



## largenlovely

Tad said:


> I hope you were pleasantly surprised, LnL. If not....I hope you have options.



I was thank goodness. Talk about a sigh of relief. We talked football 

I gained 15 pounds back (not 20) but he still didn't say anything. 

My regular GP will sit and shoot the shit with me too and has no problem cussing in front of me lol, there must have been a note on my file cuz this doc was the same exact way lol. I prefer that though. I would rather someone let the language fly and be real than feel like I'm in a formal atmosphere. Whew..glad that went well


----------



## Lamia

Ulcerative Colitis is ruining my life. I am in a constant state of awareness about where the bathroom is and hoping I can make it in time. Also hemorrhoids are hell. I feel like a crap factory.


----------



## moore2me

Lamia said:


> Ulcerative Colitis is ruining my life. I am in a constant state of awareness about where the bathroom is and hoping I can make it in time. Also hemorrhoids are hell. I feel like a crap factory.



Lamia, I am sorry to hear your intestinal woes are so vexing. By some sheer stroke of unlucky pairing Mr M2M and myself both have some finicky gut problems that seem to get more finicky as we get older. (Gives you something to look forward to huh?) Anyway, we finally figured out how to stop what you described as looking for where the bathrooms are whenever we went out. It works for us, but it is a Spartan solution - but do able.

If you have to leave the house early in the morning, the rule is no breakfast. Water is okay. Hot coffee should be very limited. The object is nothing goes into your mouth & stomach unless it is necessary medication. If you need some crackers or water to take drugs okay. Anything more (hot fluids or a meal will likely induce a bowel movement sometime after you eat). No eat - no bowel movement. If you need extra insurance to prevent a loose bowel - I take one or two immodium pills (over the counter version). This is necessary due to my gastric bypass surgery. MrM2M usually does not need this.

Neither one of us will eat a a meal until we are home or are close to home (within 10 miles or so). We will continue to drink water (or maybe a diet drink) but not much else. This will usually stop the need to run to a toilet - except maybe to pee.

When we get home we eat then - and make sure to include fiber in some forms like cereal, popcorn, granola, bread, etc.

Now if your hemorrhoids are still bothering you, I recommend you try using the little wax-like suppositories at night before bed. That way they will melt before you wake up in the morning and will help relieve some of your symptoms the next day. (You can use name brand or store brand ones and keep using them for several weeks. During hot weather tho they may need to be refrigerated.) You can also buy cream ointment and little medicated wipes that you can use during the day to help relieve any pain that crops up.
Also, sometimes sitting on an inflatable donut helps - I put mine inside a little pillow case tho when taking it to work. 

You may have to stop using dry toilet paper and switch over to wet wipes which are softer and gentler on your tushie. They make some now that are flushable. They also make some that are in little packs you can carry in your purse for travel.

Good luck young lady - Mr M2M and I also get regular colonoscopies to make sure the old pipes aren't getting polyps.


----------



## HottiMegan

largenlovely said:


> I was thank goodness. Talk about a sigh of relief. We talked football
> 
> I gained 15 pounds back (not 20) but he still didn't say anything.
> 
> My regular GP will sit and shoot the shit with me too and has no problem cussing in front of me lol, there must have been a note on my file cuz this doc was the same exact way lol. I prefer that though. I would rather someone let the language fly and be real than feel like I'm in a formal atmosphere. Whew..glad that went well



That doc sounds like my sons' pediatrician. He doesn't cuss (being in front of kiddos) but I can tell he's awesome out of the office. He once made a comment on a South Park shirt that hubs was wearing and saying he loved the movie. He tends to stick around and gab about movies and video games with us. I love him and hope he works until both boys are grown. (he's in his early 60s i suspect) We've been through a lot with him with Max and his medically full life.


----------



## largenlovely

HottiMegan said:


> That doc sounds like my sons' pediatrician. He doesn't cuss (being in front of kiddos) but I can tell he's awesome out of the office. He once made a comment on a South Park shirt that hubs was wearing and saying he loved the movie. He tends to stick around and gab about movies and video games with us. I love him and hope he works until both boys are grown. (he's in his early 60s i suspect) We've been through a lot with him with Max and his medically full life.



It's sooooo hard trying to replace a good doc. We had a really good family doc that was my mother's doc when *she* was young. We kept him until he died in my mid 20's. So it took me like 10 yrs to find another decent doc that I liked and now's he will be retiring. I'm just relieved his replacement is equally as nice.

I hope I am watching adult cartoons in my 60's lol


----------



## Surlysomething

I feel uncomfortable in my own skin so much right now.


----------



## spiritangel

somehow I have managed to hurt my hips and lower back and it hurt soo much I have to hunch to walk. Thank god for pain medication hoping its kicked in. Just do not have time to deal with this atm so much to do this week.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I've had issues with my ears on and off for a few years. Recently they have been bothering me something fierce, so I made an appointment with an ENT. Found out today that I have this rare disorder called patulous eustachian tube, along with an extremely deviated septum. I am starting to feel like my body is betraying me as I add these things to a long list of physical issues.


----------



## Surlysomething

Neurologist appointment yesterday. She was great though and is offering me help and options.

Definitely have more issues with my left side. Great.

Feeling quite overwhelmed with the life ahead of me and the work I need to do to be healthier.



Get busy livin' or get busy dyin'..


----------



## Surlysomething

I almost regret telling people that i'm going to try and eat healthier and get my diabetes in a more manageable place because the first thing they want to do is school me on how to do it. Listen, I could teach the fucking class on what to do, the problem I have is motivation. Just shut up and don't judge me and don't make all these concrete statements.

So frustrating. Why do people get so ecstatic when losing weight is on the horizon? HATE IT.




Surlysomething said:


> Neurologist appointment yesterday. She was great though and is offering me help and options.
> 
> Definitely have more issues with my left side. Great.
> 
> Feeling quite overwhelmed with the life ahead of me and the work I need to do to be healthier.
> 
> 
> 
> Get busy livin' or get busy dyin'..


----------



## EMH1701

Am I the only one who gets weird cravings when it is that time of the month? Just tonight, and it's technically not midnight yet here but I suppose it would constitute a "midnight" craving, I was hungry for breakfast. I guess it was my fault for skipping supper since I wasn't very hungry when it was the normal time to eat, so all I had for supper was some pretzels and cheese dip.


----------



## CastingPearls

EMH1701 said:


> Am I the only one who gets weird cravings when it is that time of the month? Just tonight, and it's technically not midnight yet here but I suppose it would constitute a "midnight" craving, I was hungry for breakfast. I guess it was my fault for skipping supper since I wasn't very hungry when it was the normal time to eat, so all I had for supper was some pretzels and cheese dip.


Funny....it's coming up and I actually have a craving for pretzels and cheese dip. LOL


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm feeling a LOT better with the changes i'm making in my diet.


I have to plow through my depression every day, but that's going to be a life-long battle and I just have to do it.


----------



## Surlysomething

Today's one of the days i'm having to work extra hard at giving a shit.

Who knows why...



Surlysomething said:


> I have to plow through my depression every day, but that's going to be a life-long battle and I just have to do it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Had a sinus infection for the last TWO MONTHS... my GP kept throwing antibiotics at it (four different ones) and I still felt like crap. When I called after #4 failed, he said it must just be inflammation, and he could try giving me a course of steroids, and if that didn't work, they'd refer me to an ENT. I didn't like that he just decided it wasn't an infection still without even looking at me this time, despite the fact my symptoms were the same, so I just picked my own ENT and went. He verified that it was still a (bad) infection and prescribed something specifically for drug-resistant bacteria. Bam. Two days after I started taking it, I woke up for the first time in two months without a sore throat. Such an incredible relief. I'd forgotten what it was like not to have one! My other symptoms are receding (slowly). I feel good for the first time in ages.


----------



## HottiMegan

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Had a sinus infection for the last TWO MONTHS... my GP kept throwing antibiotics at it (four different ones) and I still felt like crap. When I called after #4 failed, he said it must just be inflammation, and he could try giving me a course of steroids, and if that didn't work, they'd refer me to an ENT. I didn't like that he just decided it wasn't an infection still without even looking at me this time, despite the fact my symptoms were the same, so I just picked my own ENT and went. He verified that it was still a (bad) infection and prescribed something specifically for drug-resistant bacteria. Bam. Two days after I started taking it, I woke up for the first time in two months without a sore throat. Such an incredible relief. I'd forgotten what it was like not to have one! My other symptoms are receding (slowly). I feel good for the first time in ages.


Stuff like this is why i have severe white coat syndrome. I'm glad you're on the mend!

My confession is about my white coat syndrome. I have sky high bp at the doctors office and totally normal bp at home. I actually had a panic attack at my last appointment. It was nothing more than a double ear infection/upper respiratory infection follow up. I actually rejoiced at the fact that i couldn't drive this morning due to snow. 

I kind of wish my homeopath wasn't 200 miles away. I love her.


----------



## Gingembre

IC that now I'm on a hospital placement, the amount of times I have to wash my hands & use the alcohol gel (rightly so) has made my ezcema spread like wildfire over the backs of my hands. Have been moisturising like a crazy person, but I'm off to see the GP tomorrow to try and get something stronger. Don't like having scaley hands!


----------



## Surlysomething

Super proud of myself for all the changes and hard work i've done to get my health back on track. The results have been miraculous.

One day at a time. One step at a time.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I have this fear, likely irrational, that I will be diagnosed with cancer. I feel like my body is against me.


----------



## Surlysomething

Signed up and paid for. Official gym member.

Had a hard time on the bike with my stupid MS, but that's what i'm there for.
Getting strong...getting healthier.

Pretty proud of myself.






Surlysomething said:


> Super proud of myself for all the changes and hard work i've done to get my health back on track. The results have been miraculous.
> 
> One day at a time. One step at a time.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Balancing spiritual, mental, and physical growth is tough. I was on the path to progress in all three six months ago, but things got really stressful out here. I haven't sacrificed them all, and I won't give up without a fight, but I still wish I didn't fall off of two of my goals.


----------



## Surlysomething

Realizing i'm a pretty messed up person can be overwhelming. Sometimes i'm truly surprised i'm still alive.. and still trying.


----------



## ODFFA

Mind's racing with stuff to say in this confession. Will attempt brevity 

So, I have a neurological condition (ooooo, sounds hectic eh?) that affects, among a few other things, my physical coordination, muscular development and flexibility. It's a very mild effect, hardly noticeable to others and just often makes me look kinda clumsy.

But there are many relatively basic things that I'm not able to do, such as riding a bicycle, driving a car, sitting on my knees for any length of time or even coming close to touching my toes while keeping my legs straight. 

I work out a lot at home, mostly cardio. Been to a good few fitness classes before - various kinds. Some were good experiences, others.... not so much. It's taken a long time and a lot of mental wrestling - _but_ I've decided it's time I pushed myself a little (Relax! I don't mean in a medically unhealthy way!) and gave the yoga or pilates thing a go (leaning more towards yoga atm). Just at home for now. I know it's going to fight me as it would any beginner, but even more so. It's time though. Bring it. Yikes!


----------



## EMH1701

The knee that I sprained back in January is mostly better now, but it still hurts when I sit too much and then get up, and when I take the stairs. I've started putting comfrey oil on it. I also talked to a nurse practitioner and got some exercises to do for it. I'm banned from doing anything high impact until it heals, but walking is fine.


----------



## Dromond

Surlysomething said:


> Realizing i'm a pretty messed up person can be overwhelming. Sometimes i'm truly surprised i'm still alive.. and still trying.



I know what you mean.


----------



## Surlysomething

*big hugs*





Dromond said:


> I know what you mean.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC Due to depression, I screwed up my birth control pills, leaving me an emotional mess. I hate taking pills, so I haven't re-started them yet.. I am torn however, because now that I'm feeling better emotionally I'm worried if I take them again I'll have to deal with being a nutcase and the other side-effects.. >< Grrr.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I'm annoyed that I had to see the internal medicine doctor first in order to get in to see the neurologist. I tried to schedule directly with the neurologist, but the hospital wouldn't let me. So I had to waste time and money for the internal medicine doctor to immediately refer me after hearing my symptoms/concerns. Let's hope I find out what the heck is going on though...


----------



## spiritangel

IC I know that my body fights it and it can be really hard for a day or two after but I can already see how much difference the stretch and flex class is doing me


----------



## Surlysomething

It felt nice when a co-worker noticed I lost some weight.

Not because I want to be a skinny minnie, but because they noticed the hard work i've put in to get my health back on track and to combat this MS and get stronger.


----------



## largenlovely

Emphysema runs in our family on my dad's side. My biological grampa (who I've only spoken to maybe 3 times and only met once) developed it when he was in his 30's. I think his brother had it too. My dad developed it in his 30's and now they've found a spot on my lung :-/

My biological grampa is in his 80's and doing fine. He quit smoking immediately when he found out about it. My dad didn't and isn't doing well at all. I've moved over to the e-cigarettes so hopefully there will be no harm with those since they're all water vapor.

Soooo apparently I've had this spot for a year and didn't know it. I went to the ER early this morning cuz my stomach has been cramping really bad (sidenote: just found out there's a stomach cramping bug going around here) but I was hoping they would give me something to help me out and check it out. So they did a CT scan and they saw the spot (again) and decided to tell me about it this time. I told the doc that nobody had mentioned it to me before. He said that it hasn't grown or changed shape from last year so it likely isn't any kind of cancer but cheese n crackers I wish someone had told me about it last year. What if it HAD been cancer. 

Anyway, so now I get to go see a lung specialist to tell me I have the beginnings of our family curse of emphysema. I'm gonna go to the doc my dad used and my grandpa on my mothers side used when he had lung cancer. That way this doc will have my family history on both sides of the family already on file. 

I'm not scared of it....maybe cuz I'm not smoking real cigarettes anymore and I know it won't cause my death cuz our family members have lived with it. I'm just perturbed that it's yet another crappy thing I have to deal with. I'm gonna double check with the lung specialist on the vapor e-cigarettes but definitely no more real cigarettes for me...and no more weed. Unless it's in the form of brownies lol (I added that part for you CarlaSixx lol)


----------



## penguin

I'm pretty sure the hip problems I've been having on and off is bursitis. BAH.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm paranoid now and take my bp like 3-4 times a day..(it's normal)


----------



## Surlysomething

This heat wave is kicking my ass with my MS.


I love summer..it's frustrating.


----------



## Dromond

I just got back from a doctor appointment. Routine stuff.

My labs are pretty good (for me anyway), BP and O2 saturation are excellent. I gained five pounds, which is a bummer. I need to be going the other way, but it's hard since I'm depressed and stuff my face to feel better.

All in all, not bad. My liver is still obediently limping along, which is borderline miraculous at this point. 8 years out from diagnosis, most cirrhosis patients who haven't gotten a new liver are dead.


----------



## cinnamitch

use cool cloths on your neck if you are outside. Keep your house nice and cool and use a fan. I know you know all of this lol. It's just I worked with MS patients for 7 years and I have seen a lot of what happens to them in this heat. OH and popsicles are great for the heat.:eat2:



Surlysomething said:


> This heat wave is kicking my ass with my MS.
> 
> 
> I love summer..it's frustrating.


----------



## HottiMegan

For the first time in nearly a week, i'm not losing it shortly before i'm due for my meds.. I'm hoping i can ween off soon.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, lady. I appreciate any advice and reminders. 
I feel like a blob in the heat. Ugh.


I love me some popsicles though!



cinnamitch said:


> use cool cloths on your neck if you are outside. Keep your house nice and cool and use a fan. I know you know all of this lol. It's just I worked with MS patients for 7 years and I have seen a lot of what happens to them in this heat. OH and popsicles are great for the heat.:eat2:


----------



## Tracyarts

I'm on the last day of a 10-day course of antibiotics, and I am SO freaking done with them! I haven't had any major side effects, but several minor ones have combined to make me feel awful and spend most of my time either in bed or slogging around the house for the past week. 

Tracy


----------



## largenlovely

After seeing how my aunt and 2 cousins acted this week, while down here visiting us from out of state, it made me feel very sane. I guess I could be a lot worse lol


----------



## ScreamingChicken

largenlovely said:


> After seeing how my aunt and 2 cousins acted this week, while down here visiting us from out of state, it made me feel very sane. I guess I could be a lot worse lol



Whenever I feel down, I just look at my family and feel muchabout better myself too.


----------



## largenlovely

ScreamingChicken said:


> Whenever I feel down, I just look at my family and feel muchabout better myself too.



Lol it's the best therapy in the world. I feel like if I could just get a couple things under control, I should be pretty alright lol


----------



## Sweet Tooth

IC I get really f-ing annoyed when people refuse to get routine screenings for cancer, especially when they have risk factors.

I can understand reticence for cost issue, particularly for people who don't have insurance and have financial security issues or for those who have health complications that present risks to testing procedures. But I can't get behind the excuses over the discomfort of a mammogram or the inconvenience of prepping for a procedure.



*putting this space in for people who have triggers about cancer*



And pardon me if this gets a bit preachy or gross, but I am so adamant about it. Upstairs right now sit my mom and my aunt - my 30 year breast cancer survivor mother who is taking care of her sister dying of breast cancer, complete with tumors visible through her clothing and open wounds on her breasts. It's heartbreaking to see anyone go through this, particularly after my family nursed my dad much like this until he died. [Again, someone who didn't get routine tests for cancer when he had lost his own father and grandmother to the disease.] Everyone has to die somehow, but this is such a horrible way. Routine tests don't prevent it, but they can catch it early enough to overcome or manage. I've had scary mammograms, when they come back and say, "Well, we don't think it's cancer, BUT...." And I hate prepping for colonoscopies. Ugh. I would just really rather go through all of that, though, than what I've seen too many times now.


----------



## indy500tchr

Sweet Tooth said:


> IC I get really f-ing annoyed when people refuse to get routine screenings for cancer, especially when they have risk factors.
> 
> I can understand reticence for cost issue, particularly for people who don't have insurance and have financial security issues or for those who have health complications that present risks to testing procedures. But I can't get behind the excuses over the discomfort of a mammogram or the inconvenience of prepping for a procedure.



I confess I am one of those BUT I am getting my boobs squished on Tuesday for the first time at age 35 and have periodically gotten my moles checked and have my lady exam once a year.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

indy500tchr said:


> I confess I am one of those BUT I am getting my boobs squished on Tuesday for the first time at age 35 and have periodically gotten my moles checked and have my lady exam once a year.



Yay!

I'm getting my girls squished tomorrow morning, which I feel is so important particularly with what's going on with my aunt and my mom being first diagnosed at about my age now.

Save the tatas, of course, but save lives too. 

P.S. It's really not that bad. Awkward and uncomfortable, but really not bad.


----------



## Fuzzy

I was reading somewhere that Night-Eating is considered an eating disorder. If you eat sparingly during the day and/or have a lack of appetite, and then at night you tend to overindulge and/or continue eating if you have insomnia.. you may have Night-Eating disorder. 

Huh. I think I've had that pattern for years...


----------



## moore2me

Sweet Tooth said:


> IC I get really f-ing annoyed when people refuse to get routine screenings for cancer, especially when they have risk factors.
> 
> I can understand reticence for cost issue, particularly for people who don't have insurance and have financial security issues or for those who have health complications that present risks to testing procedures. But I can't get behind the excuses over the discomfort of a mammogram or the inconvenience of prepping for a procedure. (snipped)



Dear Sweet Tooth,

Allow me to explain why some people do not get routine medical screenings (I fall into one of the groups below).

1. Screening for cancer (a la Angelina Jolie style) - A friend of mine wanted to get tested for the genetic markers for breast cancer. Some of her female family members already have been diagnosed with breast cancer. 

She asked her husband if she could have the tests and he said definitely "NO". His reason was he worked for a small business that had a difficult time maintaining health insurance for their employees. He was sure that if she even had a screening for breast cancer markers, the company would bolt and cancel their insurance. If a test came back positive, he suspected the insurance company might cancel the entire group of employees.


2. False negative tests. Some women have been plagued by false negative tests. This is from screening mammograms. One person was my mother in law. I have a copy of a letter from her last mammogram. The results reported to her say she was negative for cancer and her mammogram was clean. Unfortunately, the poor woman was dead six months later from aggressive breast cancer. The tests don't always work for everyone.


3. Damage done by the screening tests themselves. I fall into this group. I had a positive mammogram and had to have a needle biopsy in one breast. During the procedure they nicked a blood vein and which bled out for a couple of days. My breast swelled and turned the color of a ripe eggplant, a vivid purple.

I went back to the screening facility for a record to be kept of what had happened. After several doctors talking it over, their best advice was to cut the area open where the blood had collected and let is drain. I told them not just no but "Hell No". They weren't going to do anything else to me and I left the clinic and did not come back. I figured the breast tissue would best be left alone and heal itself.

However, let me add that I am playing the odds with the cancer thing. I am over sixty years old and have decided it's different screening tests (such as MRIs, CATs, or blood markers from now on).


----------



## indy500tchr

moore2me said:


> Dear Sweet Tooth,
> 
> Allow me to explain why some people do not get routine medical screenings (I fall into one of the groups below).
> 
> 1. Screening for cancer (a la Angelina Jolie style) - A friend of mine wanted to get tested for the genetic markers for breast cancer. Some of her female family members already have been diagnosed with breast cancer.
> 
> She asked her husband if she could have the tests and he said definitely "NO". His reason was he worked for a small business that had a difficult time maintaining health insurance for their employees. He was sure that if she even had a screening for breast cancer markers, the company would bolt and cancel their insurance. If a test came back positive, he suspected the insurance company might cancel the entire group of employees.



Please let your friend know that if this is her only concern that annual mammograms are 100% covered under almost all insurance plans because it falls under "wellness exams". I called my insurance company to check before I scheduled mine and she said that it was 100% covered and I have pretty shitty insurance.

Insurance companies cannot cancel policies for attending wellness exams. That goes along with annual physicals and GYN PAP visits.


----------



## moore2me

indy500tchr said:


> Please let your friend know that if this is her only concern that annual mammograms are 100% covered under almost all insurance plans because it falls under "wellness exams". I called my insurance company to check before I scheduled mine and she said that it was 100% covered and I have pretty shitty insurance.
> 
> Insurance companies cannot cancel policies for attending wellness exams. That goes along with annual physicals and GYN PAP visits.



Dear Indy. Perhaps I wasn't clear enough for the people in group one. These are women (like Angelina Jolie) who have a family history of breast cancer. There are genetic tests now that can determine your personal risk for breast cancer based on your genetic makeup. This is not a mammogram - this is a detailed look at your genes based on your blood or other bodily fluids. 

Angelina had these tests that told her she was likely to develop breast cancer long before she had any lumps or small tumors arrived on the scene. I can compare it to other genetic tests we run like paternity tests to determine the father of a child or semen samples to determine if the convicted man in jail was really the rapist. Another genetic test is to sample a mother's amniotic fluid to determine if her unborn fetus has normal chromosomes.

A mammogram looks to see if you have a tumor in your breast.
A genetic test looks to see how likely you are to develop breast cancer.

I hope this made genetic testing a little clearer. (It is on the cutting edge of science, medicine, medical ethics. and insurance - we are still fighting over this kind of thing. For example, should a baby with abnormal chromosomes be aborted?)


----------



## indy500tchr

moore2me said:


> Dear Indy. Perhaps I wasn't clear enough for the people in group one.



Thanks for the clarification


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Moore, I do understand all those reasons, and they're genuine concerns. I certainly don't want to discount them, because they are absolutely barriers to diagnosing and treating serious illnesses and conditions.

I understand what it is to have issues without insurance coverage for them. I understand false negatives, which are a certain percentage of any test's accuracy. And I understand bad testing experiences. I think I really damaged my shoulder because of how they had me lie during a colonoscopy, for which they had me completely unconscious, and the physical therapy it required. I can also understand the fear of finding out bad news. I've seen people get that sort of news, the shock on their face.

I personally decided against genetic testing, not because I don't have risk factors [both parents had cancer, family history on both sides, etc] but my insurance wouldn't cover it. I realized it wasn't important enough for me to get genetic screening for what *might* be, if I wasn't sure I'd do anything differently. I'm diligent about my mammograms and colonoscopies, because they're the 2 primary tests for my family risk categories. Neither are fun, and I have had questionable results [plus the torn rotator cuff, which could have just been exacerbated by the colonoscopy]. I've also talked with my docs about ways to make them better for my body and how to avoid difficulties with the tests themselves in the future. I wouldn't get a preventative mammogram, so what would it help?

Ultimately everyone has responsibility for their own health, and everyone has the right to do what is best for them personally. I still stand by my frustration with those who resist valuable health testing that could save them from a very painful illness. I don't like to see people suffer needlessly, or at least suffer more than necessary.


----------



## Tad

My wife was found to have desperately low levels of ferritin (the bodies reserves of iron) a month or so ago. She'd had low hemoglobin levels in the past and then taken iron pills for a couple of years, then once things were fine she stopped taking them, refused to listen when I suggested she was showing the signs of low iron again....until she eventually got tested and was found to have levels of '3' when normal is either 18-30 or 15-30 depending on where you look...either way, a heck of a lot higher than 3.

So she's back on iron pills, but no doubt it is going to be months to years to build her levels back up again. Meanwhile, I worry if having such low iron could be causing other health issues besides fatigue? And also what could drive levels to be THAT low (especially considering she eats a well mixed diet with plenty of meat and a variety of veggies, and takes a vitamin B supplement to help with absorption of iron, and manipulates her hormonal birth control to avoid periods).

It just feels like more issues could be on the horizon.....


----------



## Gingembre

Tad, if she isn't already, get your wife to take her iron supplements with orange juice to help it's absorption. But not orange juice that's got calcium added.


----------



## Tad

Thanks Gingembre--usually it is cranberry juice rather than orange, but yes she's taking them with vitamin C  But I do appreciate you pointing it out....never know what we could have missed, and every bit helps!


----------



## spiritangel

Tad if she eats steak try making her a good steak on a bed of wilted baby spinach and serving it with mushrooms as well, it boosts the iron content and even though I don't eat it often has helped me get and keep my iron levels up


----------



## Tracyarts

My blood glucose is not making sense, so my doctor has me checking it frequently and keeping a detailed food and activity log that we can go over at my next appointment and hopefully figure this thing out. By not making sense, I mean that sometimes foods that should not trigger a high reading are doing so, and foods that should definitely trigger a high reading are leaving me right on target. Obviously it's something with medication timing, activity, and sleep schedule. But I haven't found the pattern yet.

Tracy


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm peri-menopausal and my periods are ALL OVER THE PLACE. I thought I skipped the last one, but I think it was just late and it's brutal. I feel like a 14 year old girl all over again. Terrible cramps, heavy, HEAVY clotty flow. Maybe my body is making a last ditch effort to tell me if I want to have babies I better get on it. I feel so gross and not in the mood for this at all.


----------



## largenlovely

I had good news today  I went to the lung doc cuz the ER doc told me I had a nodule on my lung. My dad and grampa both developed emphysema in their 30's, so that was what I expected to hear. The doc did an x-ray, an ekg, a walking test and a breathing test. I didn't do so great on the walking cuz I sprained my knee a couple weeks ago but other than that, he said everything looks great. He said he thinks the "nodule" was just a shadow. He wants me to get another CT scan done next month just to be sure. But he said my breathing tests would have indicated it somehow and I passed with flying colors on those. 

He also gave me a thumbs up on the electronic cigarettes. He shrugged and said "it's just vapor" lol. It was so funny cuz he asked how long I had been smoking real ciggies before I moved to the e-ciggie. Then he said "well despite your wicked ways, it doesn't look like there is any lung damage" woohooo. Maybe I will escape the family curse of emphysema afterall.


----------



## largenlovely

Since I have insurance, I've been letting them test me for everything known to man. Hopefully next week I don't show up with the Ebola virus.

But, today I was told I have sleep apnea. The doc said he could tell just from looking down my throat. They're gonna put me in the sleep lab at the end of August to gauge how bad it is and then on my birthday, I will be sleeping in the sleep lab again getting fitted for the machine. 

I was telling my friends that I heard the oxygen/sleep deprivation can cause moodiness. It would be nice if this cleared up some of mine. I would love to be able to tell people I have a medical explanation for being an asshole lol


----------



## indy500tchr

largenlovely said:


> Since I have insurance, I've been letting them test me for everything known to man. Hopefully next week I don't show up with the Ebola virus.
> 
> But, today I was told I have sleep apnea. The doc said he could tell just from looking down my throat. They're gonna put me in the sleep lab at the end of August to gauge how bad it is and then on my birthday, I will be sleeping in the sleep lab again getting fitted for the machine.
> 
> I was telling my friends that I heard the oxygen/sleep deprivation can cause moodiness. It would be nice if this cleared up some of mine. I would love to be able to tell people I have a medical explanation for being an asshole lol



Oh Melissa that is the best thing ever that you can do. When I did my sleep test and finally got my machine I felt 100% better. I felt more rested. I had less headaches, I started sleeping through the night. It's really amazing!


----------



## largenlovely

indy500tchr said:


> Oh Melissa that is the best thing ever that you can do. When I did my sleep test and finally got my machine I felt 100% better. I felt more rested. I had less headaches, I started sleeping through the night. It's really amazing!



It takes me foreeeever to get fully woke up and I stay pretty grumpy for a while. And if I drink coffee, it will overload my system and I get super bad jitters so I've been frustrated. I'm hoping this will clear up a lot of issues I've been having.

I used to have really bad stomach issues, as long as I can remember. When they took my gallbladder out, a whole lot of them cleared up. I'm hoping this will be like that.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Finally saw the neurologists for my migraines and he was pretty confident that I would respond well to treatment. I have been on daily Topamax and using Immitrex whenever I get a migraine. Not sure if anyone here has been on this combination of medication before, but I just do not need myself since being put on it. It has helped with headaches, but I feel disconnected, cognitively slow, and getting dizzy a lot. Needless to say, I won't be continuing this regimen.


----------



## EMH1701

I've been doing weight lifting a lot for exercise lately, and noticed that my arm muscles twitch once in a while now. Is this normal? I read up on it and there are some scary things associated with muscle twitching.


----------



## Victoria08

Spent my Saturday afternoon alone at the ER, which was interesting. I may have pulled one of my internal sutures when I was doing my physio exercises. My physiotherapist isn't in the office until tomorrow, and my surgeon hasn't called me back yet. I really hope leaving it a few days isn't doing anymore damage. I'm back in my sling and I've decided not to do any exercises until I'm checked out. I'm really hoping everything is ok.

Also, in an interesting turn of events, I've had a realization of sorts since my ER visit and I've been toying with the idea of going to therapy. I was 12 the last time I tried therapy and it wasn't really my cup of tea. And I've spent the last 10 years building this ginormous wall up so I don't have to deal with my emotions and no one will ever try and get in and _make_ me deal with my issues. My depression has gone over the past few years, my anxiety is on its way out too...but I still have a lot of baggage that I seriously need to sort through. I don't want to be that girl with unresolved Daddy-issues. I'm just scared. I'm scared of opening up. I'm scared that if I give up a piece of me, then I have to give up everything and that's kind of huge for me. I don't know that I can do that in therapy. I need to trust the person I'm opening up to and I don't trust therapists. I don't want to burden my friends though, so I don't really know where to turn. 
I'm just frustrated and conflicted.


----------



## HottiMegan

Whenever i do major cleaning i always end up with a cold. I cleaned out my room today.. now my nose is getting all stuffy. Stupid allergies.. (That and i need to dust more!)


----------



## EMH1701

My doctor sent me a letter in the mail along with the numbers from my physical and said I have an underactive thyroid, which probably explains why I easily gain weight but eat pretty healthy foods and exercise. I'm supposed to be starting hormones. I'm a little nervous, since this means I'll have to take an actual needed prescription drug to China next year when I go on vacation for two weeks. Has anyone had issues with taking prescription drugs overseas?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

EMH1701 said:


> My doctor sent me a letter in the mail along with the numbers from my physical and said I have an underactive thyroid, which probably explains why I easily gain weight but eat pretty healthy foods and exercise. I'm supposed to be starting hormones. I'm a little nervous, since this means I'll have to take an actual needed prescription drug to China next year when I go on vacation for two weeks. Has anyone had issues with taking prescription drugs overseas?



I haven't been to China so don't know what their rules are specifically. Maybe see if Customs there has a website and check out their policies. In general just a couple of weeks of medication won't be a problem at all. I took six months' worth when I was studying abroad for a semester in Spain. Had to bring a doctors' note but it wasn't an issue.


----------



## one2one

EMH1701 said:


> My doctor sent me a letter in the mail along with the numbers from my physical and said I have an underactive thyroid, which probably explains why I easily gain weight but eat pretty healthy foods and exercise. I'm supposed to be starting hormones. I'm a little nervous, since this means I'll have to take an actual needed prescription drug to China next year when I go on vacation for two weeks. Has anyone had issues with taking prescription drugs overseas?



Check travel.state.gov - they recommend carrying it in the original container along with the original prescription from your doctor.


----------



## EMH1701

Thanks, all. 

So, day one on my medication yesterday was mostly normal except for some chills in the evening that worried me a bit. There was no logical reason for the chills as I had not put on the air conditioner or anything. The temp was quite normal in my apartment, considering I have a 3rd floor apartment and get everyone else's heat in the winter. I wound up putting on my winter PJ's & sleeping with an extra blanket. Hoping this won't be the norm.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

EMH1701 said:


> Thanks, all.
> 
> So, day one on my medication yesterday was mostly normal except for some chills in the evening that worried me a bit. There was no logical reason for the chills as I had not put on the air conditioner or anything. The temp was quite normal in my apartment, considering I have a 3rd floor apartment and get everyone else's heat in the winter. I wound up putting on my winter PJ's & sleeping with an extra blanket. Hoping this won't be the norm.



The inability to regulate body temp is a symptom of low thyroid, one that frequently doesn't go away even with treatment.


----------



## Russell Williams

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I haven't been to China so don't know what their rules are specifically. Maybe see if Customs there has a website and check out their policies. In general just a couple of weeks of medication won't be a problem at all. I took six months' worth when I was studying abroad for a semester in Spain. Had to bring a doctors' note but it wasn't an issue.



about 10 years ago I went to Bosnia for three weeks. I took along my insulin and a bunch of other medicine. I had some trouble getting the medicine through security in the United States but after that there was no trouble with the medicine. They did ask a lot of questions and do a lot of inspection of me otherwise. Considering the fact that my traveling companion was the Muslim refugee from a Muslim country and they never looked at him twice I wonder what it is about me that causes me to have a, "Terrorist" warning on my four head that only security people can see.


----------



## EMH1701

Russell Williams said:


> about 10 years ago I went to Bosnia for three weeks. I took along my insulin and a bunch of other medicine. I had some trouble getting the medicine through security in the United States but after that there was no trouble with the medicine. They did ask a lot of questions and do a lot of inspection of me otherwise. Considering the fact that my traveling companion was the Muslim refugee from a Muslim country and they never looked at him twice I wonder what it is about me that causes me to have a, "Terrorist" warning on my four head that only security people can see.



Thanks. I hope to not have any issues...we shall see. 4 1/2 months to go.


----------



## nixon

EMH1701 said:


> My doctor sent me a letter in the mail along with the numbers from my physical and said I have an underactive thyroid, which probably explains why I easily gain weight but eat pretty healthy foods and exercise. I'm supposed to be starting hormones. I'm a little nervous, since this means I'll have to take an actual needed prescription drug to China next year when I go on vacation for two weeks. Has anyone had issues with taking prescription drugs overseas?



I went to China with my dad a couple years ago and it said to make sure to take your medication in the original packaging including the package insert where I checked. My dad took more than the three weeks worth of his needed high blood pressure meds and no one even asked a question or checked them out. No problem at all.

My mom made a huge production about the same meds when my parents went to Dubai, because they are allegedly (source: my mom) arresting tourists for still having some poppy seeds from the poppy seed roll they ate at the German airport on their coats there. Yet again it was fine and no one bothered with them at all.


----------



## Fuzzy

I've been diagnosed with a stress fracture in my right foot. After hobbling around for a couple weeks, the xrays could only find a pair of tiny cracks. So I've got to wear a surgical(?) boot for a few weeks and light duty at work (no safety shoes) until this thing heals. if it does. :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy

Fuzzy said:


> I've been diagnosed with a stress fracture in my right foot. After hobbling around for a couple weeks, the xrays could only find a pair of tiny cracks. So I've got to wear a surgical(?) boot for a few weeks and light duty at work (no safety shoes) until this thing heals. if it does. :doh:



After a couple days, the foot surprisingly feels better. Yeah, I'm going to continue to wear it anyway because I want this foot to heal. I'm too young to be a cripple.


----------



## Tad

Glad that you are already on the mend 

Yah, do take care to let it heal properly! And looking into what you can to do to prevent a repeat (better insoles? Custom safety shoes? Training yourself to walk/stand differently? I don't know.....)


----------



## Fuzzy

Bah. One of my meds expired authorization. When something has a $5 monthly co-pay, suddenly costs $300... for a moment there, I thought my insurance dropped me.


----------



## HottiMegan

My doctor thinks i might have Cushings and it scares the crap out of me. I did some research and i seem to have nearly all the symptoms of it. I told my mom and she thinks its probable i have it. I have to do that 24 hour catch to verify my cortisol levels. I'm not thrilled about this. I don't like the idea of needing surgery and radiation.


----------



## EMH1701

Since I started the thyroid medication, I frequently feel very warm, but I've taken my temp and I don't have a fever. It's quite annoying to wake up in the middle of the night. Also, I've had nausea and stomach issues...I think that stuff must be quite hard on the stomach. I've lost 5 pounds since starting it, and I have not changed my diet at all, and it's winter now so I haven't gone out walking lately because it's too icy out and I don't want a repeat of last year's sprained knee.

I go in next week for a follow-up blood test to make sure I have the right dose.


----------



## Oona

The insanely dry, cold weather that has rolled in has caused my psoriasis to be angry. Like, way more so than ever before. I used to only have issues with my scalp and within the last 2 years, my eye lids. But now, within the last 2 weeks, I've got patches on my neck, shoulder, and upper back. It's painful and itchy. 

This would be one of those times that insurance would come in REALLY handy...


----------



## CastingPearls

EMH1701 said:


> Since I started the thyroid medication, I frequently feel very warm, but I've taken my temp and I don't have a fever. It's quite annoying to wake up in the middle of the night. Also, I've had nausea and stomach issues...I think that stuff must be quite hard on the stomach. I've lost 5 pounds since starting it, and I have not changed my diet at all, and it's winter now so I haven't gone out walking lately because it's too icy out and I don't want a repeat of last year's sprained knee.
> 
> I go in next week for a follow-up blood test to make sure I have the right dose.


When I first began thyroid meds, I too felt hot, lost weight and even had some insomnia (more than usual), as well as heart palpitations. My doctor told me it was common as my body adjusted but all the same, if it lasted, (it didn't) to talk to him again and adjusting the dosage might help even if your labwork appears normal.


----------



## EMH1701

CastingPearls said:


> When I first began thyroid meds, I too felt hot, lost weight and even had some insomnia (more than usual), as well as heart palpitations. My doctor told me it was common as my body adjusted but all the same, if it lasted, (it didn't) to talk to him again and adjusting the dosage might help even if your labwork appears normal.



I'm down another jeans size from last year (size 16W currently -- I was a 20.) I'm hoping not to lose too much more, as I don't want to have to get a ton of clothing next year. Clothes are spendy.

Oh -- I have a lady doctor. She's actually pretty awesome and doesn't harp on my weight.


----------



## Saoirse

Oona said:


> The insanely dry, cold weather that has rolled in has caused my psoriasis to be angry. Like, way more so than ever before. I used to only have issues with my scalp and within the last 2 years, my eye lids. But now, within the last 2 weeks, I've got patches on my neck, shoulder, and upper back. It's painful and itchy.
> 
> This would be one of those times that insurance would come in REALLY handy...



Feel your pain! My eczema is going mental with the dry weather and wood heat. I feel like a giant rash.


----------



## EMH1701

My grandma has a ton of skin issues, including psoriasis, and we get her Cetaphil every year. It is an unscented brand of hand lotion. I'm allergic to artificially scented products, so I tend to buy it also.


----------



## Oona

EMH1701 said:


> My grandma has a ton of skin issues, including psoriasis, and we get her Cetaphil every year. It is an unscented brand of hand lotion. I'm allergic to artificially scented products, so I tend to buy it also.



The only kind of lotion that works is Aquaphor. Aaaaannnnd that just leaves my skins greasy, so I only use it at night. During the day, I just use Curél repeatedly.


----------



## Saoirse

I pretty much bathe in Gold Bond Medicated everyday. I love it!! Its really helped with my dry patches and the cool medicated feeling is great. Plus it makes my skin soooooo soft.


----------



## Oona

Saoirse said:


> I pretty much bathe in Gold Bond Medicated everyday. I love it!! Its really helped with my dry patches and the cool medicated feeling is great. Plus it makes my skin soooooo soft.



I think that's one if the few I haven't tried. Maybe I'll have to invest in some and try it out...


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Oona said:


> I think that's one if the few I haven't tried. Maybe I'll have to invest in some and try it out...



That stuff is amazing. Even better, IMO, than Lubriderm. It's totally what I'm going to suggest to my patients after I get my nurse practitioner's license.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Dear body,

I know the whole MO when one is out in cold weather this extreme. Heat the vital organs, divert blood away from extremities. But, really, you don't need to go to the extreme where I have massive underbewb sweat and numb toes. How about a little moderation and sensibility? K?

Sweatingly and frozenly icky,

Me


----------



## Oona

The blood test I'm having done today is making me exceptionally nervous. 

The results will determine if I am a viable candidate to donate a kidney to my uncle. 

I so badly want to be able to help him.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I suffer from VESTIBULAR disorder, involved inner ear/balance/extreme dizzyness and disorientation.....it has to do with the crystals in your ear being out of balance....I went through this a year ago...and one trip to an ENT specialist at Johns Hopkins took it right away....with treatment...feels so much worse this time *


----------



## Surlysomething

Struggling big time with my multiple sclerosis - walking, balance, stability and exhaustion is very frustrating lately. 


I don't feel like the same person I once was...


----------



## one2one

I know this may be a long shot, but if anyone has experience with effective treatment for TM, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## missyj1978

I am fighting with my Fibro real bad this last month, nothing works and I am starting to feel like its never going to get better


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I have a painful lump on the side of my face by my ear. Not sure what it is, but of course my mind jumps to the worst possibilities...


----------



## one2one

I was watching the opening remarks online for a recent medical symposium, and was so surprised to hear the doctor be so candid when he said, "You're going to work hard at dealing with a medical infrastructure that is very complicated and not conducive to your care." I wish someone had mentioned this sooner; it explains a lot.


----------



## Oona

I keep forgetting that my back is still injured, so I keep trying to do more than I should. And it keeps biting me in the rear. I can't go to work today because of it.


----------



## HottiMegan

Oona said:


> I keep forgetting that my back is still injured, so I keep trying to do more than I should. And it keeps biting me in the rear. I can't go to work today because of it.



I know how you feel. I sprained my back last year and think i mighta resprained it recently and keep exacerbating it trying to live life like i didn't hurt myself. This time i can thank trying to do too much in martial arts to this pain.


----------



## Oona

HottiMegan said:


> I know how you feel. I sprained my back last year and think i mighta resprained it recently and keep exacerbating it trying to live life like i didn't hurt myself. This time i can thank trying to do too much in martial arts to this pain.



Honestly, I expected it to hurt where I've previously broken my back (lumbar area), but instead it was the muscles at my left shoulder blade. 

My boyfriend and two roommates made sure I didn't do anything that could injure it more. It was kind of nice to not have to cook/clean/etc. for a couple days, but let me tell you.... I'm ecstatic to be working again. I felt so useless. I just have to take it easy since I'm still not 100%


----------



## Saoirse

I KEEP EATING SOY!

I *know* it gives me painful gas (my farts dont even smell, but oooohhhh my tummy hurts) so why don't I ever pay attention to the "contains soy" signs when eating lunch at work???arggghhhhh And why did I eat every dish containing beans?? STOP!!!

Oh the joys of eating macrobiotic food. *sigh*


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My blood sugars have been in the toilet, as in it never gets above 100 even after orange juice. I don't think it's diabetes, but I'm still going to the doctor to get it checked out. I diagnosed myself with an insulin-producing tumor, but I'm pretty sure the other symptoms I have are just my thyroid symptoms or the lovely effects of working NOC shifts.


----------



## loopytheone

I tried to go volunteering on tuesday for the first time in a couple of weeks and got sent home after an hour for being too ill... I was dizzy and faint and shaking. All I can say is I am sick of feeling sick.


----------



## Gingembre

loopytheone said:


> I tried to go volunteering on tuesday for the first time in a couple of weeks and got sent home after an hour for being too ill... I was dizzy and faint and shaking. All I can say is I am sick of feeling sick.



I know you have other health things going on, but could you be anaemic?


----------



## loopytheone

Gingembre said:


> I know you have other health things going on, but could you be anaemic?



I have been checked for anaemia, I know I have been in the past but my iron level is fairly stable at the moment. Thank you for the suggestion though. :happy:


----------



## Fuzzy

I keep damaging my toes. Problem is, I can't really feel my toes anymore. I broke the big toenail on my right foot last week, and now I've bruised the little toe on my left foot. :doh:


----------



## weaverof

Some of the nails on my feet are abnormally thick. Its driving me crazy.


----------



## Tracyarts

I put off having a pap smear for several years. I finally caved in to my GPs pressure to have a well-woman exam as part of my yearly physical a few months ago and the test result came back as having insufficient cells. So next week I get to go to an OB/Gyn to do it all over again. Oh joy.


----------



## spiritangel

I had a big fall a couple of days ago, (of course in front of people) flat on my arse 

you know that fear a lot of big people have and me especially after breaking my leg of falling and not being able to get back up

so I had a wonky moment by the pool slid onto my arse (just as well its super padded)

and had a total freak out, calmed myself down, and tried to get up nope, so eventually made it to the pool fence and tried to get myself up nope was getting worried again but was determined yep 3rd try lucky at least I know I can get myself back up again if I need to.

That is such a huge relief, and weight off because I was not sure and was not willing to risk trying after the broken leg.


----------



## Surlysomething

This time last year I was going to the gym regularly and planning a vacation with my family.

This year my walking and balancing are terrible, i've gained the weight I lost back, i'm using a cane (which is actually a good thing in some regards because it allows me more mobility-but still), i've hurt my back and i'm taking more meds than ever. 

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Saisha

Surlysomething said:


> Patience is a virtue.



((((((((very gentlest hugs to you)))))))) I hope you start to feel better and are mending up properly here soon!


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks so much. I know I have to adjust and take things as they come with this stupid disease but I really hate when it holds me back from life. 

Could be worse though, right? 




Saisha said:


> ((((((((very gentlest hugs to you)))))))) I hope you start to feel better and are mending up properly here soon!


----------



## Saisha

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks so much. I know I have to adjust and take things as they come with this stupid disease but I really hate when it holds me back from life.
> 
> Could be worse though, right?



Honey, take it from one who knows - be a bitch about it - stay strong and don't give into it.  Make it adjust to your life, not the other way around.  You'll have the mental/emotional satisfaction from it and you'll be amazed at how far you can go!


----------



## one2one

A couple years ago I was reading an article in which a cardiologist was giving advise and recommended digitizing your medical records and sharing medical information anonymously online. It's one of the best pieces of advise I've heard, and I though I'd pass it along.


----------



## Surlysomething

Infection.
IV drug therapy every day at the hospital.

That on top of my hurt back, bruises from a fall and all the rest of the bullshit I have to go through. I don't feel sorry for myself but I sure am pissed off and tired and sick of having to pull it together all the time. My will is not very strong right now.


----------



## loopytheone

I confess that I am glad to finally have somebody listen to me.

For the past six months I have been telling my family and doctor that something is wrong over and over again. I am tired all the time, have no energy, sleeping leaves me more tired and worst of all, I keep falling to sleep in the day time whether I want to or not. Even when I am terrified or anxious sometimes I get a 'sleep attack' and will fall to sleep whether I want to or not. It is like my brain is shutting down and going to sleep by itself and there is nothing I can do about it.

My doctor doesn't even listen to me anymore, her eyes just glass over and she tells me it is psychological. That I have a history of depression and that is what it is. 

Finally, this last week me and my mother shared a room whilst on holiday. And whilst sleeping in the room with me she realised that when I sleep my breathing is rapid and shallow and gets shallower and shallower until I stop breathing for a few seconds. Then I take a big breath and usually wake myself up for a moment before going back to sleep. The wakes are so brief I don't remember them in the morning. Apparently I wake myself up about once every 15 minutes. I am just relieved to finally have some evidence that when I say it is a physical problem it really is.


----------



## lille

Surlysomething said:


> Infection.
> IV drug therapy every day at the hospital.
> 
> That on top of my hurt back, bruises from a fall and all the rest of the bullshit I have to go through. I don't feel sorry for myself but I sure am pissed off and tired and sick of having to pull it together all the time. My will is not very strong right now.



Hang in there. Hopefully the meds work quick and you start feeling better soon.


----------



## lille

loopytheone said:


> I confess that I am glad to finally have somebody listen to me.
> 
> For the past six months I have been telling my family and doctor that something is wrong over and over again. I am tired all the time, have no energy, sleeping leaves me more tired and worst of all, I keep falling to sleep in the day time whether I want to or not. Even when I am terrified or anxious sometimes I get a 'sleep attack' and will fall to sleep whether I want to or not. It is like my brain is shutting down and going to sleep by itself and there is nothing I can do about it.
> 
> My doctor doesn't even listen to me anymore, her eyes just glass over and she tells me it is psychological. That I have a history of depression and that is what it is.
> 
> Finally, this last week me and my mother shared a room whilst on holiday. And whilst sleeping in the room with me she realised that when I sleep my breathing is rapid and shallow and gets shallower and shallower until I stop breathing for a few seconds. Then I take a big breath and usually wake myself up for a moment before going back to sleep. The wakes are so brief I don't remember them in the morning. Apparently I wake myself up about once every 15 minutes. I am just relieved to finally have some evidence that when I say it is a physical problem it really is.



That definitely sounds like sleep apnea. I hope you can get a sleep study done soon so they can start getting you the treatment you need.


----------



## lucca23v2

loopytheone said:


> I confess that I am glad to finally have somebody listen to me.
> 
> For the past six months I have been telling my family and doctor that something is wrong over and over again. I am tired all the time, have no energy, sleeping leaves me more tired and worst of all, I keep falling to sleep in the day time whether I want to or not. Even when I am terrified or anxious sometimes I get a 'sleep attack' and will fall to sleep whether I want to or not. It is like my brain is shutting down and going to sleep by itself and there is nothing I can do about it.
> 
> My doctor doesn't even listen to me anymore, her eyes just glass over and she tells me it is psychological. That I have a history of depression and that is what it is.
> 
> Finally, this last week me and my mother shared a room whilst on holiday. And whilst sleeping in the room with me she realised that when I sleep my breathing is rapid and shallow and gets shallower and shallower until I stop breathing for a few seconds. Then I take a big breath and usually wake myself up for a moment before going back to sleep. The wakes are so brief I don't remember them in the morning. Apparently I wake myself up about once every 15 minutes. I am just relieved to finally have some evidence that when I say it is a physical problem it really is.



That is definitely sleep apnea. My brother use to go through that. You need a sleep study and they will give you a cpap (that is what it is called here in the states) machine. It supplies extra oxygen while you sleep. It takes a bit to get use to at first, but everyone I know swears by it.


----------



## loopytheone

Thank you for the advice and support, it means a lot.


----------



## Tad

Yah, get that sleeps study. Might take some standing up to your doctor, but not only does sleep apnea leave you exhausted, it is rough on body in mind in a while pile of ways (including things like increased risk of heart problems, etc). So it really is something that you need to get looked at.

The bad side is that for some people it is in part weight related, so a particularly awful doctor might try telling you to lose thirty pounds and see if it goes away.... I'd do your research and come with your arguments well worked out, notes at hand, just to be safe. Think of it like a presentation for uni. (and btw, it is not always weight related at all, one of my thin friends has had it all his adult life, and has done far better since getting a CPAP machine, another gradually got worse as he got older before finally starting with a machine in his mid 40s, when his weight hadn't changed in a decade. But as you know, some people will blame everything on weight first)


----------



## agouderia

Loopy - given your age and gender, you are not very heavy and as far as I know you don't smoke - I would check with an ear-nose-throat specialist first before doing any elaborate sleeping lab stuff or trying CPAP (which the NHS probably won't prescribe as readily as a US doctor; medicine is very culturally and system determined science).

It is much more likely that the cause is something like enlarged tonsils, adenoids or the after effects of a heavy bronchitis or related. 

Get well soon!


----------



## lille

Just bought some lavender oil to gel me de-stress. It smells amazing and lavender aways helps me sleep.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks. Things are slowly getting better.



lille said:


> Hang in there. Hopefully the meds work quick and you start feeling better soon.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

That is CLASSIC sleep apnea, loopy. I second (third? fourth?) the suggestion to get a sleep test. CPAP will change your life for the better. It's way underdiagnosed in smaller people - my husband is 150 pounds and he has it. We have dual CPAPs at night, haha.  I was actually the one who helped him get diagnosed!


----------



## loopytheone

Thank you for the advice guys! I have made an appointment to see a doctor, hopefully I will be able to get it investigated and sorted out!


----------



## HottiMegan

ugh.. Ive got my annual health screening that's required for cheaper health insurance.. my nerves are up.. thinking of taking an anxiety pill to help me through.. argh.. i have very big white coat syndrome.


----------



## loopytheone

I saw a different doctor to my usual GP and they actually listened to me for once! I have been referred to a sleep specialist at the hospital so hopefully in the following months I'll get some answers and some help! 

The only advice he had for the moment was to lose weight, but I don't think the whole four pounds I've gained in the last year is to blame for the sudden onset of sleep problems...


----------



## Saisha

loopytheone said:


> I saw a different doctor to my usual GP and they actually listened to me for once! I have been referred to a sleep specialist at the hospital so hopefully in the following months I'll get some answers and some help!
> 
> The only advice he had for the moment was to lose weight, but I don't think the whole four pounds I've gained in the last year is to blame for the sudden onset of sleep problems...



Yay sweetie  I'm so happy for you  and about the losing weight stuff, meh, they all say that!


----------



## EMH1701

I hate hives. I've never had hives before in my life, and now all of a sudden, I'm getting them.

I don't think they're a drug allergy since I've been on synthroid since October of last year, and I haven't had them until now.


----------



## Surlysomething

Completely overwhelmed with the issues I have.
If it's not one thing, it's another. And to help with one thing another falls more to the wayside.

I hate that it consumes my thoughts and my life. I try very hard to go about as normal, but when you're not YOU'RE normal anymore, what should you do?

I'm pretty sure everyone is sick to death of hearing about it and I don't blame them, but at the same time it's not like I have a choice as this stuff isn't going away. I deal EVERY day with it. Apparently I should suck it up more and not say anything. That makes me fold inward even more. It's a double edge sword.

To top it all off, the underlying problem with all of this is hardly ever addressed. Like it's the least of my worries when it's the worry that would improve other things so much if it was handled.

I feel useless and tired.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

FWIW, when people vent here about legitimate problems they have that are making their lives much more difficult, I know I never mind. That's what friends (even friendly internet acquaintances) are for. It's smart to make use of whatever support network you can when things are hard. I'm not positive if you're talking about your health here or not, but I for one wish you healing and an easing of difficulties soon.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thank you. And i'm 100% talking about health related issues. Most of the people in the Health Forum are probably aware of what I have going on so I don't like to beat a dead horse with it too much.






BigBeautifulMe said:


> FWIW, when people vent here about legitimate problems they have that are making their lives much more difficult, I know I never mind. That's what friends (even friendly internet acquaintances) are for. It's smart to make use of whatever support network you can when things are hard. I'm not positive if you're talking about your health here or not, but I for one wish you healing and an easing of difficulties soon.


----------



## Oona

I've been fighting migraines and severe back pain for the last 3 days. Ugh.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Surlysomething said:


> Thank you. And i'm 100% talking about health related issues. Most of the people in the Health Forum are probably aware of what I have going on so I don't like to beat a dead horse with it too much.



I suspected as much (I frequently read the health forum) but I forgot when I was reading this that it was HEALTH confessions, and didn't want to assume. Heh. Blonde moment.


----------



## Surlysomething

Oh, no worries. It happens to the best of us.





BigBeautifulMe said:


> I suspected as much (I frequently read the health forum) but I forgot when I was reading this that it was HEALTH confessions, and didn't want to assume. Heh. Blonde moment.


----------



## lille

While checking the placement of my NuvaRing I found what I thought was a mystery lump in my vaginal canal and was a bit worried as I didn't get a chance to see a doctor before I left for vacation. Had my boyfriend check it out, and I apparently discovered my cervix.


----------



## Saoirse

lille said:


> While checking the placement of my NuvaRing I found what I thought was a mystery lump in my vaginal canal and was a bit worried as I didn't get a chance to see a doctor before I left for vacation. Had my boyfriend check it out, and I apparently discovered my cervix.



Lol thats what hurts when the peen goes too deep at a weird angle. OUCH!


----------



## Fuzzy

I think I'm developing an ear infection.


----------



## Tracyarts

The endocrinologist who treats my PCOS is pretty sure I'm in perimenopause based on my age and symptoms I've been having. I go see an Ob/Gyn in a few weeks, and hopefully he can confirm one way or the other.


----------



## CleverBomb

lille said:


> While checking the placement of my NuvaRing I found what I thought was a mystery lump in my vaginal canal and was a bit worried as I didn't get a chance to see a doctor before I left for vacation. Had my boyfriend check it out, and I apparently discovered my cervix.





Saoirse said:


> Lol thats what hurts when the peen goes too deep at a weird angle. OUCH!


Cervix without a smile.


----------



## Gingembre

lille said:


> While checking the placement of my NuvaRing I found what I thought was a mystery lump in my vaginal canal and was a bit worried as I didn't get a chance to see a doctor before I left for vacation. Had my boyfriend check it out, and I apparently discovered my cervix.



Did it feel a bit like the tip of your nose?! If so = cervix!




CleverBomb said:


> Cervix without a smile.



Ha!


----------



## lille

Gingembre said:


> Did it feel a bit like the tip of your nose?! If so = cervix!


That's one of those things that I know, but in the moment and with my tendency to automatically go into panic mode with just about everything, I completely forgot.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I can't believe I'm admitting this on a public forum... 

I found mine once, too. I thought it was something blocking my vaginal canal. So I call up my gyno, make an appointment, tell them what's wrong, go in, and there are like three doctors in the room to look at me. I'm like "Oh geez, I wonder if this is, like, really serious!" Turns out the receptionist taking the appointment down wrote "something black in my vaginal canal." Hahahaha. So they REALLY thought it was something awful! Oh lord was I humiliated when she said "Uh, that's just your cervix." I still to this day turn red when I think about it. Oh lordy.


----------



## lille

I forgot how good I feel after a real workout. In related news, my tiny t-rex arms have just as little strength as one would expect. Need to work on that.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm pretty sick and a bit scared about it.


----------



## Victoria08

(I'm assuming mental-health related confessions are ok here?)

My anxiety has just been out of control for the past 6 months or so and I've been feeling like I'm stuck in this awful downward spiral. I went to my Doctor to discuss medications that I could try, and he suggested that I see a psychologist first. So today was my first session and I didn't like it. I'm not great at opening up to people to begin with and it was just too much all at once. I think I started crying within the first 30 seconds. And one thing in particular really bothered me, even though I know she didn't mean anything by it. She was doing the 'getting to know you' questions and she asked if I was single...Yes. When was my last date...Never. 
"Never? But you're 23?". I just felt really judged, and inadequate, and embarrassed when she said that.
Isn't this shit supposed to make you feel better?
I'm thinking it would just be easier to go on medication at this point :/


----------



## Surlysomething

Everything you're feeling is totally normal. You opened the flood gates.

She's just trying to get a feel where you are in your life. Go back a few more times and see how you feel. It's hard but it can really help, especially when it comes to coping skills.






Victoria08 said:


> (I'm assuming mental-health related confessions are ok here?)
> 
> My anxiety has just been out of control for the past 6 months or so and I've been feeling like I'm stuck in this awful downward spiral. I went to my Doctor to discuss medications that I could try, and he suggested that I see a psychologist first. So today was my first session and I didn't like it. I'm not great at opening up to people to begin with and it was just too much all at once. I think I started crying within the first 30 seconds. And one thing in particular really bothered me, even though I know she didn't mean anything by it. She was doing the 'getting to know you' questions and she asked if I was single...Yes. When was my last date...Never.
> "Never? But you're 23?". I just felt really judged, and inadequate, and embarrassed when she said that.
> Isn't this shit supposed to make you feel better?
> I'm thinking it would just be easier to go on medication at this point :/


----------



## lille

Surlysomething said:


> Everything you're feeling is totally normal. You opened the flood gates.
> 
> She's just trying to get a feel where you are in your life. Go back a few more times and see how you feel. It's hard but it can really help, especially when it comes to coping skills.



I want to echo what Surly has said. Therapy isn't easy and while it does make things better in the long run, it isn't always super pleasant. For anxiety especially, therapy really is the best treatment. Anxiety meds can be good to get you through a panic attack but therapy will give you coping skills to manage your anxiety in the long run.


----------



## Victoria08

Surlysomething said:


> Everything you're feeling is totally normal. You opened the flood gates.
> 
> She's just trying to get a feel where you are in your life. Go back a few more times and see how you feel. It's hard but it can really help, especially when it comes to coping skills.





lille said:


> I want to echo what Surly has said. Therapy isn't easy and while it does make things better in the long run, it isn't always super pleasant. For anxiety especially, therapy really is the best treatment. Anxiety meds can be good to get you through a panic attack but therapy will give you coping skills to manage your anxiety in the long run.



Thank you both for the input. I know it's not going to be easy (or cheap! ), but I'm going to keep going and just take it a session at a time.


----------



## fritzi

Victoria08 said:


> And one thing in particular really bothered me, even though I know she didn't mean anything by it. She was doing the 'getting to know you' questions and she asked if I was single...Yes. When was my last date...Never.
> "Never? But you're 23?". I just felt really judged, and inadequate, and embarrassed when she said that.



In contrast to what the other posters said, I can understand why you're upset and would actually consider changing therapists.

A remark like that from a psychological professional imo is totally out of line. It's judgemental and even worse shows a narrow, unrealistic and stereotyping world view which is unlikely to help you in resolving your issues. It's more like a line you might hear from the school counsellor out of High School Musical or some other teen show.

Not having dated by the age of 23 is by far not as unusual as she puts it. Depending on which data you look at, something like 25-35% have never 'dated' by that age, so a significant minority. Not being aware of such a pretty common socio-psychological phenomenon and how to deal with it disqualifies her as a competent psychologist.

Good luck with your next steps and get better soon!


----------



## loopytheone

I think I agree with Surly and Lille here. 

Therapy sessions are _hard_. One of my therapists once told me I was the only person she had ever worked with in 10 years that didn't cry in their first session. That said, if you don't trust your therapist or feel that she was out of line you can always ask to see a different person. Sometimes you need to do that. Most of my therapists have been wonderful but one was awful for me. 

Also bear in mind that she probably didn't mean anything negative by her comment, I imagine she was just surprised and asking for confirmation. Of course, only you know how she meant it as you are the only one who was there listening to her.

As far as dating itself is concerned, I didn't go on a date until I was in my 20s and it is absolutely normal and nothing to be ashamed or embarrassed about.


----------



## Tad

Victoria08 said:


> And one thing in particular really bothered me, even though I know she didn't mean anything by it. She was doing the 'getting to know you' questions and she asked if I was single...Yes. When was my last date...Never.
> "Never? But you're 23?". I just felt really judged, and inadequate, and embarrassed when she said that.



I think that was a totally inappropriate comment on her part--really any comment at that point seems to me like it would have been out of line*. On the silver lining side of things**, however, it also implies that she sees you as someone who would be desirable, someone who she would have expected to have been on dates. 

I would think that part of the art of being a therapist would be to keep what you think under wraps, except when you think it is useful to let it out. Doubly-especially when dealing with anyone with anxiety. In that way I wonder if she is a good fit for you? On the other hand, perhaps one session might be too quick to tell?

* Now, my brain being what it is, I'm trying to think of the worst things she could have said at that point. What do you think would be worse: "Of course you haven't!" or "We can fix that, are you free tonight?" ;-)

** My wife has anxiety issues, and it seems to me that one of the cruelest things that anxiety does is mask the silver linings. I don't know whether or not it helps to point them out or not, but it feels to me that life is a lot drearier without them, so I will point them out.


----------



## lille

I do agree that the comment was not appropriate, a therapist needs to learn to have a decent poker face. I would mention to her how the comment made you feel. As awkward as it may seem, it is important for clients to let their therapists know when they make mistakes, so they can do better in the future and the relationship can be repaired.


----------



## loopytheone

My confession is that I am worried about my health but too afraid of being ignored and patronised again to tell the doctors. 

My eyes are permanently blood shot and sore and I keep seeing dark spots out of the corner of my eye that aren't there when I look at the spot normally.

My feet are agonisingly painful after standing for two or three hours. I thought it was normal because people say their feet hurt after standing but back when I used to work it was hard to concentrate on anything because of the intense pain through my feet, especially my heels. Talking with my mum about it makes me think that perhaps that isn't actually normal.

I worry about all my joints. For some reason my mother has always dissuaded me from going to the doctor about them but I think I need to. My dad had awful joints and has had dozens of operations on them and I am scared the same thing will happen to me. My shoulders feel like they slip slightly out of joint when I walk and grate and hurt, my hips can sort of pop out sideways a bit, enough to see it through the skin but it doesn't hurt or anything, my knees have always been bad, my elbows hyper-extend and I have shaking, pain and reduced function in one of my hands/wrists. 

I am probably just being a hypochondriac but I worry sometimes.


----------



## lille

loopytheone said:


> My confession is that I am worried about my health but too afraid of being ignored and patronised again to tell the doctors.
> 
> My eyes are permanently blood shot and sore and I keep seeing dark spots out of the corner of my eye that aren't there when I look at the spot normally.
> 
> My feet are agonisingly painful after standing for two or three hours. I thought it was normal because people say their feet hurt after standing but back when I used to work it was hard to concentrate on anything because of the intense pain through my feet, especially my heels. Talking with my mum about it makes me think that perhaps that isn't actually normal.
> 
> I worry about all my joints. For some reason my mother has always dissuaded me from going to the doctor about them but I think I need to. My dad had awful joints and has had dozens of operations on them and I am scared the same thing will happen to me. My shoulders feel like they slip slightly out of joint when I walk and grate and hurt, my hips can sort of pop out sideways a bit, enough to see it through the skin but it doesn't hurt or anything, my knees have always been bad, my elbows hyper-extend and I have shaking, pain and reduced function in one of my hands/wrists.
> 
> I am probably just being a hypochondriac but I worry sometimes.


Those all definitely sound like things you need to get checked out. I would definitely talk to an optometrist about your eyes and see a podiatrist about your feet. The joint issues sounds a little like a genetic thing I friend from school has, her joints lack collagen so they dislocate much more easily than normal.


----------



## moore2me

loopytheone said:


> My confession is that I am worried about my health but too afraid of being ignored and patronised again to tell the doctors.
> 
> My eyes are permanently blood shot and sore and I keep seeing dark spots out of the corner of my eye that aren't there when I look at the spot normally.
> 
> My feet are agonisingly painful after standing for two or three hours. I thought it was normal because people say their feet hurt after standing but back when I used to work it was hard to concentrate on anything because of the intense pain through my feet, especially my heels. Talking with my mum about it makes me think that perhaps that isn't actually normal.
> 
> I worry about all my joints. For some reason my mother has always dissuaded me from going to the doctor about them but I think I need to. My dad had awful joints and has had dozens of operations on them and I am scared the same thing will happen to me. My shoulders feel like they slip slightly out of joint when I walk and grate and hurt, my hips can sort of pop out sideways a bit, enough to see it through the skin but it doesn't hurt or anything, my knees have always been bad, my elbows hyper-extend and I have shaking, pain and reduced function in one of my hands/wrists.
> 
> I am probably just being a hypochondriac but I worry sometimes.



Loopy,

I hope the symptoms you list are fixable. But, you will probably need to consult a good doctor to sort this all out. The reason for the doc's advice are there are syndromes and diseases that might be causing a lot of the stuff you list. Most of the problems can be managed by correct medical diagnosis. And there is the old doctor's adage "If you hear hoofbeats coming, don't assume it's a zebra. I likely just the average horse."

Some "zebras" that can cause symptoms you listed are:
*Lupus* - can affect joints, energy, skin, eyes, etc.

*Multiple sclerosis *- can make your eyes do really weird stuff (mostly from optic nerve deterioration. MS can also suck energy out of your body and you can be horribly tired and it is hard to move around. MS mainly targets your brain, so anything the brain controls is potentially a problem zone. Hot environments affect people with MS like krypton does Superman. MS can also cause spastic body movements, trouble with walking and balance.

*Osteoarthritis *or other arthritic diseases can cause the joint and foot problems you list. Gout can cause the foot pain you describe. Trouble standing can be from inadequate posture to scoliosis. Blood return to the upper body can be increased by wearing well fitting and correct compression support hose or knee highs. Also, some tick transmitted diseases such as lyme disease can cause the joint problems you list. But most of these problems in the previous paragraphs are managed by doctors and the problems and their cause (s) if not able to be cured - can be controlled. It can also get more complicated when diabetes comes into play.

And one more -*Diabetes*. This killer of man and thief of the end of life is the 500 pound gorilla in the room. Diabetes can occur in combination with any of the above. Diabetes can do the things you described to your eyes and even blind people. It can further ravage the bodies and destroy kidneys and pancreas and make the legs and feet grow numb to the point that circulation is destroyed and amputation necessary. Diabetes commonly preys on fat people so that puts a lot of it right in its crosshairs.


----------



## loopytheone

moore2me said:


> Loopy
> 
> I hope the symptoms you list are fixable. But, you will probably need to consult a good doctor to sort this all out. The reason for the doc's advice are there are syndromes and diseases that might be causing a lot of the stuff you list. Most of the problems can be managed by correct medical diagnosis. And there is the old doctor's adage "If you hear hoofbeats coming, don't assume it's a zebra. I likely just the average horse."
> 
> Some "zebras" that can cause symptoms you listed are:
> *Lupus* - can affect joints, energy, skin, eyes, etc.
> 
> *Multiple sclerosis *- can make your eyes do really weird stuff (mostly from optic nerve deterioration. MS can also suck energy out of your body and you can be horribly tired and it is hard to move around. MS mainly targets your brain, so anything the brain controls is potentially a problem zone. Hot environments affect people with MS like krypton does Superman. MS can also cause spastic body movements, trouble with walking and balance.
> 
> *Osteoarthritis *or other arthritic diseases can cause the joint and foot problems you list. Gout can cause the foot pain you describe. Trouble standing can be from inadequate posture to scoliosis. Blood return to the upper body can be increased by wearing well fitting and correct compression support hose or knee highs. Also, some tick transmitted diseases such as lyme disease can cause the joint problems you list. But most of these problems in the previous paragraphs are managed by doctors and the problems and their cause (s) if not able to be cured - can be controlled. It can also get more complicated when diabetes comes into play.
> 
> And one more -*Diabetes*. This killer of man and thief of the end of life is the 500 pound gorilla in the room. Diabetes can occur in combination with any of the above. Diabetes can do the things you described to your eyes and even blind people. It can further ravage the bodies and destroy kidneys and pancreas and make the legs and feet grow numb to the point that circulation is destroyed and amputation necessary. Diabetes commonly preys on fat people so that puts a lot of it right in its crosshairs.



First off, thank you very much for taking the time to listen to what I said and give advice, that really means a lot. I think I will talk to a doctor about some of it and I am going to try and take better care of myself in general, eating and drinking and exercising more. Hopefully that should help with some of the symptoms? 

I don't know much about MS but I know that I worry a bit about arthritis and the like. My dad has problems with all his joints and has had to have multiple operations on several of his joints. I guess I've never mentioned my problems to the doctors before because I am afraid I will end up like him, you know? Perhaps they will be able to give some sort of physiotherapy or something to help with the foot pain? I feel really clueless about these things.

As for diabetes, I am lucky enough to know that that isn't the issue with me, which is a relief at least. My grandfather had diabetes so I've been tested for it multiple times over my life and most recently just a couple of months ago. All the tests have come back completely normal in that regard. I will definitely keep getting tests though to keep an eye on it. I have a home blood glucose testing kit so I should be able to keep an eye on it. Whilst I am bigger than the 'desired' BMI I am not especially big at 175lbs and thankfully my blood pressure has always been low rather than high (usually around 95/45) and my cholesterol has always been good too. I will definitely keep an eye on these things though!


----------



## agouderia

Loopy - apart from the possible rheumatoid illnesses, which you write run in the family - there might be 2 others options you should consider getting checked before going into testing for all the chronic 'biggie' diseases. 
Especially considering your age and weight range, which both do not strongly predispose you for any of the above named.

One is Lyme disease. 
You write a lot about going out with your dogs - that's an ideal way of catching that through an undetected tick bite. The initial infection often goes unnoticed, to then come back again with symptons that match yours.

Second is lead poisoning, which again matches your combined symptoms of joint issues and eye problems.
From my general experience in the UK, British plumbing is hopelessly outdated and so disfunctional that if I wanted to refurbish hell, I'd hire a British plumber - so imo that's a prime suspect for any ailment.

How old is the house you live in? How old is the neighborhood, part of town it's located in? If both aren't really new (less than 15-20 years) the likelihood that you have leaden water pipes, which probably are old and might be giving off lead is high.

With your age and gender, the main chronic one I would have checked first actually is anything thyroid. That can create a general, fuzzy feeling of being unwell - and some variants also have eye symptoms.


----------



## Tracyarts

So I had my visit with the Ob/Gyn. And yep, definitely the start of perimenopause. There's really nothing to do about it but it does answer some questions I have been having about weird and vague symptoms. I also need to get my first mammogram in a couple of weeks. I had a lot of fat-related anxiety about seeing the doctor, I have had a few really bad experiences with Ob/Gyns in the past. But everybody I dealt with at this clinic was awesome.


----------



## Saoirse

I just got my period, but I didnt think I was due for it till like next week. Of course, part of my brain is like You. Are. Preggers. spotting! 


Pretty sure its Aunt Flo.




ic sometimes i hope im pregnant.


----------



## Amaranthine

At 17, I was prescribed birth control for extreme menstrual pain and uncontrollably heavy cycles. I quit taking it sometime during my junior year of college because my insurance company would only send me the easiest to get generic available at the time, and the pill I ended up on made me, seemingly, feel constant hunger (which was bad when I had to buy my own food,) and fatigue. 

It's finally gotten to the point where my symptoms are back to the extent where I need to take it again, so I started on one of the packs I had left-over from then. But this time, the side effects were intolerable: headaches, dizziness, fatigue, nausea, loss of appetite, hot/cold feeling, and a horrible sense of generalized anxiety. 

I've never gotten any of those side-effects before and now I'm nervous about actually going to my obgyn and getting a new/different prescription.


----------



## lille

Amaranthine said:


> At 17, I was prescribed birth control for extreme menstrual pain and uncontrollably heavy cycles. I quit taking it sometime during my junior year of college because my insurance company would only send me the easiest to get generic available at the time, and the pill I ended up on made me, seemingly, feel constant hunger (which was bad when I had to buy my own food,) and fatigue.
> 
> It's finally gotten to the point where my symptoms are back to the extent where I need to take it again, so I started on one of the packs I had left-over from then. But this time, the side effects were intolerable: headaches, dizziness, fatigue, nausea, loss of appetite, hot/cold feeling, and a horrible sense of generalized anxiety.
> 
> I've never gotten any of those side-effects before and now I'm nervous about actually going to my obgyn and getting a new/different prescription.



Definitely talk about getting a different kind. It can take some experimenting to find the right one. It's also possible that if you're taking leftover meds that they may have expired.


----------



## Saisha

Another 5 vials taken today for a total of 12 in the past 24 hrs, get to wear a heart monitor for 14 days, echo-cardiogram next week. I hate this stuff. Oh and also a sleep study in the near future too.


----------



## one2one

Saisha said:


> Another 5 vials taken today for a total of 12 in the past 24 hrs, get to wear a heart monitor for 14 days, echo-cardiogram next week. I hate this stuff. Oh and also a sleep study in the near future too.



Sending prayers for comfort and peace.


----------



## lille

I'm really trying to on how my body feels rather than looks, fitness more than a specific weight. I definitely still have my bad days body image wise, but not nearly as bad as it used to be and there's been much more "I like my body" days in between. I'm making progress.


----------



## loopytheone

Amaranthine said:


> At 17, I was prescribed birth control for extreme menstrual pain and uncontrollably heavy cycles. I quit taking it sometime during my junior year of college because my insurance company would only send me the easiest to get generic available at the time, and the pill I ended up on made me, seemingly, feel constant hunger (which was bad when I had to buy my own food,) and fatigue.
> 
> It's finally gotten to the point where my symptoms are back to the extent where I need to take it again, so I started on one of the packs I had left-over from then. But this time, the side effects were intolerable: headaches, dizziness, fatigue, nausea, loss of appetite, hot/cold feeling, and a horrible sense of generalized anxiety.
> 
> I've never gotten any of those side-effects before and now I'm nervous about actually going to my obgyn and getting a new/different prescription.



I definitely think you should talk to the doctor about getting something different done. I know none of the women in my family react well to hormonal contraception and for both me and my sister it causes migraines, eye auras, irritability and anxiety so it is common in some women to have these problems.

I don't know if copper coils might help with periods? I know they gave me tranexamic acid which words for a while as well as iron tablets. My aunt has considered having an ablation as well, were they remove part of the womb lining in order to reduce the menstrual bleeding. I don't know if it has any influence on fertility or anything like that though (my aunt is in her 50s, so less of an issue for her).

Also, I confess that I went to see a new doctor and he actually listened to me and didn't just try and convince me all my problems are psychological. I have anti-spasmodics and other medications for my stomach problems and they seem to be working. My aunt, mother and sister have the same stomach problems and my sister's were greatly improved by the anti-spasmodics so here is hoping they work for me too!


----------



## Tad

Amaranthine said:


> At 17, I was prescribed birth control for .......
> I've never gotten any of those side-effects before and now I'm nervous about actually going to my obgyn and getting a new/different prescription.



This is all second hand info, bodies and issues differ, and I have no idea what your insurance situation is like now, but for whatever it might be worth. My wife had been on a pretty generic (high dosage) pill for about six years, and gained weight steadily during that time. It was also the first six years that we were going out, and started in her first year at university, and Uni and dating an FA can both tend to promote weight gain, so not saying it was all the pill. But she went off of it as part of a broader effort at changing lifestyle, and her weight did stabilize, so she did not want to go back on it. 

However several years after stopping the pill she began to have cysts explode on one of her ovaries, every couple of months when that ovary was doing its business. Think debilitating pain for a couple of days each time. The options she was given was that she could have it removed, or she could try hormonal birth control to see if that would stop it. 

She chose to try the hormonal BC first, and after a bunch of research (research is one of her strong suits) she concluded that the vaginal ring was probably the lowest dose option for hormonal birth control (at least at that time--this was ~9-10 years ago now). It was enough to stop her problem, and she has found that by leaving it in for four weeks straight (rather than taking it out for the fourth week per the instructions) she can mostly eliminate her period. And her weight hasnt really changed. So for her at least it seems to have been an effective way of getting the health benefits while keeping the hormone levels down.


----------



## GhostEater

I'm a little confused on where to talk about this specifically, and whether I should be talking about it here at all.

Here goes. I confess that food is controlling my life and it scares me. This isn't about self-image, this is a matter of staying alive. My family has a history of diabetes and sleep apnea and every year I'm alive I feel more and more overdue for a stroke or a heart attack. I can't stand for more than two or three hours before I'm in agony, and sometimes I get winded doing simple things. Every time I get chest pains I have to go through a checklist in my head of symptoms to see if this is indigestion, a weird spasm, or if this really is going to be the Big One.

But first things first, I don't want to become skinny. It's not a moral issue. If someone doesn't want to be around me when I'm fat then I sure as hell wouldn't want to be around them, skinny or otherwise. I've tried every year of my life to 'be healthy' with diets and exercise but it's never stuck and I'm almost ready to give up on it. I eat when I'm not hungry. I drink stupid amounts of soda just because I can. I chase down meals with smaller meals. I would love to be an FFA's BHM, but I'm starting to get nervous about whether or not I'll live long enough to see it happen. I have a self-control problem and I don't know how to curb it, and I am deathly afraid it's going to be the end of me.


----------



## Tad

GhostEater said:


> I'm a little confused on where to talk about this specifically, and whether I should be talking about it here at all.
> 
> Here goes. I confess that food is controlling my life and it scares me. This isn't about self-image, this is a matter of staying alive. My family has a history of diabetes and sleep apnea and every year I'm alive I feel more and more overdue for a stroke or a heart attack. I can't stand for more than two or three hours before I'm in agony, and sometimes I get winded doing simple things. Every time I get chest pains I have to go through a checklist in my head of symptoms to see if this is indigestion, a weird spasm, or if this really is going to be the Big One.
> 
> But first things first, I don't want to become skinny. It's not a moral issue. If someone doesn't want to be around me when I'm fat then I sure as hell wouldn't want to be around them, skinny or otherwise. I've tried every year of my life to 'be healthy' with diets and exercise but it's never stuck and I'm almost ready to give up on it. I eat when I'm not hungry. I drink stupid amounts of soda just because I can. I chase down meals with smaller meals. I would love to be an FFA's BHM, but I'm starting to get nervous about whether or not I'll live long enough to see it happen. I have a self-control problem and I don't know how to curb it, and I am deathly afraid it's going to be the end of me.



Seems like a fair place to post about it, to me at least. If anyone else has ideas on where this might get more and/or more useful responses, they can suggest it, but I don't think there is anything wrong with it being here.

There are other people around Dimensions who have struggled with similar issues, hopefully some of them will read and chime in at some point.

Here are a few thoughts, based on my experience--however I've never been in your shoes, and I'm no expert in these fields, so at most consider these things to think about.

To me, it seems like it might be useful to try and separate three things in your mind: weight, healthy behaviors, and control.
- Weight is the hardest of the three to change, and the worst way to measure progress. I would think that maybe it should be the lowest priority for the short term.

- Healthy behaviors are important for the health of anyone, at any size. But habits are hard to break, and we made those habits in the first place for a reason, so sudden, massive, changes are hard. But every change is a good change, so don't dismiss something just because it is small.

- We all want to feel in control of our life. Most of us will sometimes make choices that we know are not good for us, just to be able to exercise our ability to make a choice. In my opinion, most changes in habits and lifestyle work best when constructed in a way that lets us make choices that are good for us. i.e. if we say "I'm going to go to the gym every day" then going to the gym isn't really making a choice, it is the default. But if have a choice of, say, "I'll go to the gym, then stop by the grocery store while driving home from there, or I drive home then make the fifteen minute walk to the grocery store" then you have a choice to make where both sides are good for you. Or on a lesser scale "Today do I park at the far end of the parking lot, or do I park closer but take the stairs?" And sometimes we'll add the lazy third option ("Neither!") but the key is not to say that the whole plan has failed, just pick it back up the next day.

Succeeding at small changes can help make things feel more in control, IMO. So for example, perhaps you could give yourself a quota on how much soda to have in a day, but decide when you have those sodas (rather than immediately trying to cut it out entirely). Or make yourself have a glass of water before each soda--you can choose to have the soda but the water is part of that choice. Maybe even allow yourself a soda blow-out day occasionally where you drink more soda than ever (and if you've been having less, you might find that this isn't as much fun as you'd think....or maybe it is, and knowing you can do that once in a while makes it easier to be more restrained most other days)

Or likewise trying to get in one more serving of vegetables each day--you can choose when, what, and how. 

I suspect that getting some success and practice at making healthier choices makes it easier to take on more things--and at the very least, once one thing has become a new habit, it frees up your willpower and focus to look at the next change.


----------



## Tracyarts

GhostEater said:


> I eat when I'm not hungry. I drink stupid amounts of soda just because I can. I chase down meals with smaller meals. I would love to be an FFA's BHM, but I'm starting to get nervous about whether or not I'll live long enough to see it happen. I have a self-control problem and I don't know how to curb it, and I am deathly afraid it's going to be the end of me.



That was me around 2000-2002. 

The first thing I did was be evaluated by a therapist who had experience with eating disorders to determine whether I was a food addict or whether it was a behavioral issue. Turns out that I am not a food addict but an opportunistic recreational eater. Food is fun, cheap, easy, pleasurable, and a social outlet. Somebody wanted to go out to a restaurant or coffee shop? Let's go! Pass one of my favorite drive throughs on the way home from work? I could eat something. Husband cooked supper and there are leftovers? I'll eat again. Money in my pocket? Snacktime! Room left in my stomach? I could eat some more. That smells or looks delicious! I'll try some. Someone making a drink or snack run? Count me in! 

None of those behaviors and choices are problematic on their own. But when they happened multiple times a day when I was not physiologically hungry and had already consumed more than enough to properly nourish myself, it became problematic. Very problematic. 

So for me, it was a matter of owning my choices, figuring out when I was most likely to make choices I really did not want to keep making, thinking about what were the circumstances surrounding those choices, and working out ways to make different choices. This is where the behavioral changes began. Not pulling off into the drive-through when we'd be eating at home later. Choosing unsweetened tea with lemon and maybe a packet or two of sugar instead of a large cola or sweet tea on a drink run. Keeping a pitcher of unsweetened tea in the fridge instead of a pack of sodas. Not automatically eating while socializing just because food was available and other people were eating. 

That was coupled with re-learning what actual hunger and satiety felt like and what an appropriate portion was. I had been operating on (could fit more food into my stomach = hungry and one more bite will make me puke = full) for so long that my body and mind no longer recognized physiological cues. That process took time and got very frustrating now and then. I also started being physically active again which helped a lot with my mood, energy level, and getting back in touch with my body. 

It took probably six months before I could feel genuine hunger and satiety again, and another six months before the behavior changes started to become automatic. But I kept with it and I did manage to create a healthy relationship with food. Now I understand the difference between "enough" and a splurge and choose accordingly. I'll still drink soda, eat fast food, eat bigger meals than I nutritionally need, and eat for the pure enjoyment of it. Just not all the time and not in the same amounts. 

I had gone through a "non diet" based program geared to creating a healthy relationship with food at a local wellness center. By non-diet they meant no weighing, and no calorie counting. It really helped me get started but after that it was just a matter of taking it one day at a time and not kicking myself when I had a slip up. Eventually, healthier choices became my new normal and splurges are the exception. Which is what I need to do in order to have the life I want.


----------



## fritzi

GhostEater said:


> Here goes. I confess that food is controlling my life and it scares me. This isn't about self-image, this is a matter of staying alive. My family has a history of diabetes and sleep apnea and every year I'm alive I feel more and more overdue for a stroke or a heart attack. I can't stand for more than two or three hours before I'm in agony, and sometimes I get winded doing simple things. Every time I get chest pains I have to go through a checklist in my head of symptoms to see if this is indigestion, a weird spasm, or if this really is going to be the Big One.



Very many of us on these boards can relate to your situation. Too much love for too much food, the poorly controlable urge to eat - a lot of people around here fight that battle every single day, including myself.

What Tad & Tracy wrote is very good advice - I can only second their suggestions. 

It's about the small, conscious smart choices. Being sensible where it doesn't hurt and can easily become a positive habit. Finding out which healthy foods can leave you really satisfied. Eating a good fill at mealtimes and doing somehting else instead of snacking (keeping my fingers busy while watching TV is really important for me f.i.).

Most of all - don't panic. 
You're still really young (28 if I read your intro on the BHM board correctly). Second- if you can still stand for 2-3 hours, we're not talking about real trouble yet. Small changes also goes for the exercise part. Walk somewhere instead of driving, etc. 

What can also help in initially changing patterns is going away, on a trip, visiting with friends or relatives which force you out of your daily routine. 

This also goes for the heart disease issue. I have a number of - not fat - families among my friends who have it as a hereditary disease. The amount of phobia associated with it is incredible. There even are studies on this, that fear of heart disease can turn into a self-fulfilling prophecy - that people develop psychosomatic heart symptoms out on panic.

At your age - have it checked out. Try to find a fat friendly cardiologist (wonder if someone like that exists though), explain at best in writing that you need a check up in which your weight will not be discussed as you are well aware of the issue. Move on from there with the results you have. 

There are solutions to this. You can do it. Give yourself the time - and be realistic with yourself, celebrate small victories.


----------



## Saisha

fritzi said:


> Try to find a fat friendly cardiologist (wonder if someone like that exists though), explain at best in writing that you need a check up in which your weight will not be discussed as you are well aware of the issue.



I am a heart patient - have been for 7 years - been overweight all my life but was also very active - came down with the severe flu that was killing a lot of people in my state - had a pulmonary embolism which caused my heart to enlarge - causing congestive heart failure - I made it to the hospital with 2 hours to live and if I hadn't been so active and my heart as healthy and as strong as it was, I wouldn't be here today. Even now, even though my heart is still slightly enlarged and I still have a valve problem, my heart is considered to be in very good condition - even with other health related problems.

My point in all this is you DO need to discuss your weight with a cardiologist or regular medical doctor. It cannot be avoided. I will say there are cardiac patients of all sizes, shapes and ages - and every single person I've dealt with from nurses, aids, technicians and doctors have all been fantastic and not one has treated me as other than a whole person, with my weight not being the huge elephant in the room everyone tries to ignore nor made the main focus of. Not discussing your weight is ridiculous and I wouldn't trust any medical professional who ignored it completely, especially in cardiac issues.

Oh and for the record, I have had horrific experiences with other doctors who were extremely rude dealing with me because of my weight. 

So, do yourself a favor - get in to a doctor that you feel comfortable with and get some help. The best thing you could do is to lose 10% of your body weight and stay active as much as you already have been. You shouldn't lose it overnight but you'll feel that much better and be that much healthier.

You don't want your heart to fail you like mine did me.

Because it absolutely sucks.


----------



## loopytheone

GhostEater said:


> I'm a little confused on where to talk about this specifically, and whether I should be talking about it here at all.
> 
> Here goes. I confess that food is controlling my life and it scares me. This isn't about self-image, this is a matter of staying alive. My family has a history of diabetes and sleep apnea and every year I'm alive I feel more and more overdue for a stroke or a heart attack. I can't stand for more than two or three hours before I'm in agony, and sometimes I get winded doing simple things. Every time I get chest pains I have to go through a checklist in my head of symptoms to see if this is indigestion, a weird spasm, or if this really is going to be the Big One.
> 
> But first things first, I don't want to become skinny. It's not a moral issue. If someone doesn't want to be around me when I'm fat then I sure as hell wouldn't want to be around them, skinny or otherwise. I've tried every year of my life to 'be healthy' with diets and exercise but it's never stuck and I'm almost ready to give up on it. I eat when I'm not hungry. I drink stupid amounts of soda just because I can. I chase down meals with smaller meals. I would love to be an FFA's BHM, but I'm starting to get nervous about whether or not I'll live long enough to see it happen. I have a self-control problem and I don't know how to curb it, and I am deathly afraid it's going to be the end of me.



First off, I agree with what everybody else has said so far. And secondly, I am so sorry you feel this way, scared and afraid of the future and your health. That I can understand, even though I have never been in your exact position. 

I used to be the same, with food controlling my life. I know for me it was because I used to try and not eat for long periods of time or eat very little and it was a battle between my mind and my body's desperate attempts to force me to eat things. I struggle with recognising hunger now because of spending so many years ignoring it and only considering a hypoglycaemic attack as actual 'hunger'. I also find it really hard to stick to diet or exercise routines so I totally empathise with that. All I can tell you is the be kind to yourself. Even if you only go to the gym twice and then stop, it is better for your body than never doing it at all. So even if you don't or can't stick to something, be proud of yourself for taking a step towards looking after your body. You don't have too be perfect or healthy all the time, if you set yourself impossible targets then you will be set up to fail. Just set yourself a target of doing the best you can do. For me I find it help to focus on eating healthy things; if I make sure that I eat three meals a day full of vegetables and protein and vitamins then I am doing my body good and can be proud of myself, even if I eat tons of cake that day too. If you can see some sort of food therapist about it, they might be able to help you feel more in control of yourself.

As far as your health is concerned it is common for people to be scared and worry what will happen in the future. Every time I have palpitations I start thinking I am going to have a heart attack or end up like my grand-uncles who both had open heart surgery. As far as standing for a few hours, what kind of pain do you get? Because ever since I was a kid I've been unable to stand for more than two or so hours without being in pain (I was around 110 lbs at my lightest so it might not be weight-related in your case either). If your feet or joints hurt, I would suggest going to a doctors and getting some advice from them. I am going to the doctor tomorrow for that exact thing, as it happens. And like the other people here have said, if you can stand up and walk around for a couple of hours, your health and fitness probably aren't as bad as you think they are. I'm really glad that you have a sensible outlook on your weight though, based on health rather than size/appearance. How are your blood pressure and cholesterol levels? Those will give a better indication of your overall health.

As for the FFA thing... any FFA with morals will want you to do what is best and healthiest for you. Speaking personally, a part of me would quite like to feed up a BHM until he was huge and love and feed and hug him, but I would never, ever do something like that if it would hurt them or make them unhealthy. You can be big and healthy, but even for FFAs, the healthy part is the most important bit.


----------



## fritzi

My point was to make it clear to the cardiologist before hand that the OP is aware of the weight issue. Many doctors, especially with regards to cardio, see only the weight, harp on endlessly about it, while neglecting any other potential diagnosis or therapy. 

One minor idea I forgot, Ghosteater, regarding the question of small, easy changes. The habit of drinking soda with many people has less to do with it being a sweet drink but more with it being carbonated. To make the transition to plain water easier, you might want to try one of these soda makers to carbonate your water, keeping the fresh fizzy feel to the drink.


----------



## Saisha

fritzi said:


> My point was to make it clear to the cardiologist before hand that the OP is aware of the weight issue. Many doctors, especially with regards to cardio, see only the weight, harp on endlessly about it, while neglecting any other potential diagnosis or therapy.



If you become a cardiac patient, weight issues have to be discussed and addressed - it determines what kind of stress test you will have - I had to have a nuclear stress test - I was lucky enough to be able to fit into the scanner once I had the medicine injected into me - I was too weak to have a regular stress test - this determined whether or not I had to have a stint put into me - thankfully, I did not have to have one. The weight factor determines whether or not you have a contrast dye when having echo-cardiograms. I have had to have one because of the images not being clear enough. i have an echo every 2 years - get to have one tomorrow. Weight affects sleeping habits - sleep apnea is a common issue - it can play havoc on stress on the heart and the type and dosage of medicine you are prescribed, if prescribed - I have been having unusual heart palpitations that the cause cannot be determined so I am wearing a heart monitor for 14 days straight. I have to listen to beeps from the monitor and communicator 24/7/365 - all the fucking time - it keeps me awake at night and that is when my palpitations are the most active and I've already got bad insomnia from them. I became severely anemic from having menorrhagia for several years - I was housebound every month for 7 to 10 days - having to change every 45 minutes to an hour because of my period being so bad - this would go on for 3-5 days straight, again 24 hours a day. Every fucking month. I was not able to have surgery at the time. I couldn't go on birth control to slow the periods down then either due to being on blood thinner. Birth control causes clotting in the blood. I have to avoid that. I finally was able to get an IUD that has slowed things down where I am now able to get out and be human again. I had to have iron infusions for over 2 months because of the anemia. My iron levels are still too low even after all that. I will be having a sleep study within the next couple of months. 

I was 317 at 5'10 when I had the heart failure. I am now at 276 - it has been fluctuating but I am extremely determined to get down to 225 - I have to wait to get clearance to start really exercising - I have to have PT for a bad back and knee first - partially due to not being able to as active due to all the other crap going on.

One's weight HAS to be brought into the diagnosis and treatment for cardiac care, along with every other aspect of one's health. There is no way to avoid it - it will be discussed and appropriate treatment applied because of it. 

Just saying you're aware of it to a cardiologist and that you don't want to discuss it is useless. Because it will be discussed whether you like it or not. Cardiologists don't fuck around and neither should their patients.


----------



## fritzi

The OP is not a cardiac patient; he only has a family history in that respect! His situation is in no way comparable to yours. 

At the stage he's in, trying to figure out ways to be able to handle food and eating in a healthier manner, a strong medical focus on weight tends to be psychologically counterproductive. It increases stress, leads to feelings of failure and frustration making it more difficult to deal positively with eating patterns.


----------



## Saisha

fritzi said:


> The OP is not a cardiac patient; he only has a family history in that respect! His situation is in no way comparable to yours.
> 
> At the stage he's in, trying to figure out ways to be able to handle food and eating in a healthier manner, a strong medical focus on weight tends to be psychologically counterproductive. It increases stress, leads to feelings of failure and frustration making it more difficult to deal positively with eating patterns.



I fully understand that but I also know that when being recommended to see a cardiologist as you suggested, no matter someone's size, age, health, weight is factored in, period.

Also, if the cardiologist feels it is warranted, a patient will be put through the same battery of tests - stress test, EKG, echo-cardiogram, and possibly even a heart monitor.


----------



## MsBrightside

GhostEater: It seems like everyone has already given you a lot of good things to think about. I admit that weight has not been a major issue with regards to my own health, but I relate strongly to your difficulties in giving up bad habits. I dislike intentional exercise (if feels like another chore added to an already long list), make a lot of unhealthy food choices, and drink too much soda, too--you're definitely not alone in that! I think everyone is spot on in advising you to focus on a small, specific change that seems doable to you, then adding additional changes once you've incorporated the first one into your routine. Perhaps try to think what exactly about a particular habit appeals to you the most, so that you're more likely to be successful in finding a substitute for that behavior. It seems like we're all picking on your soda habit,  (and I'm just as guilty), but it seems like a good example. What about it do you like the most? Are you simply quenching a thirst, enjoying the coldness, carbonation (as fritzi suggested), going for a little caffeine, sweetness, or what? Analyzing your preferences a little more could help you to be more successful in finding a healthier substitute. It can also be helpful to try to identify those times when you're most likely to succumb to a bad habit and try to plan ahead and be prepared with healthier alternatives. Instead of trying to institute sweeping changes or dietary restrictions, see if you can succeed by gradually introducing a few small but positive steps. 

As far as exercise goes, perhaps you could look for opportunities to participate in fun activities like hiking/biking/swimming/roller blading/dancing (whatever you enjoy) or, as Tad mentioned, use the stairs or go for a walk occasionally. My community also has an awesome hospital-affiliated Wellness Center with lots of fitness options (indoor/outdoor pools, tennis courts, gym equipment, a track, classes, a cafe, etc.), and it has an extremely diverse membership in terms of age, ethnicity, size, and fitness levels, from kids to yoga moms to men in their 70's or 80's (there are some bigger guys, too!) I know at least a dozen people that belong there, and trust me, none of them are "gym rats."  The membership rates are also fairly reasonable. If your community has something like that, it might be worth looking into. 

It's commendable to be responsible about your health and to make good choices for yourself, but perhaps you should try not to worry quite so much about specific dangers. Everyone has a family history of some sort of health problems, and no one knows what the future holds. What Loopy said: be kind to yourself, and also have a little faith that you can achieve your goals. 

Saisha: You've overcome so much--you're amazing!

Amaranthine: It seems like hormonal birth control manufacturers are tweaking their formulas all the time and using lower dosages than they used to, so it's definitely worth talking to your doctor about new prescription options. I hope you find one that alleviates your symptoms without the side effects; the feelings you described sound just awful.

lille: Good for you in achieving some self-acceptance with respect to your body.  That's a life-long learning process for a lot of us.


----------



## GhostEater

All of you are amazing people. Thank you so much for your support and kindness.

I didn't actually realize most of you responded to my post until just a few minutes ago. I found out today that I have a limit on the reputation I can give but I'd give it all to you for helping me with this. Thank you.


----------



## firefly

Having diabetes does feel horrible. Not being a healthy supersize human any more. Meh!


----------



## loopytheone

I had something really scary happen to me last night, health wise, and I don't even know what it was. 

I admit I hadn't eaten all day and at about 5pm when I was drawing I noticed my hands were shaking a bit and it was hard to control them. I have a bit of nerve damage in my right hand anyway so I didn't think much of it and figured my blood sugar must be a bit low and it was time to get something to eat, so I ate the dinner my mum made for me.

About ten minutes after that I started getting some really strange symptoms I've never felt before in my life, including:
- feeling spaced out/disconnected to the world
- struggling to make sense of what was being said to me and why
- feeling like the room was spinning, like when you are drunk
- seeing little flashing lights in the corners of my eyes
- feeling cold but having a fever
- feeling sick
- difficulty controlling my body (it felt like my hands were two inches right of where they appeared to be)
- tingling lips and my tongue feeling weird
- difficulty walking because my legs weren't responding quite right (like with my hands)
- fast heart rate

I took some paracetamol for the fever and sat down for an hour of so and eventually felt well enough to go to bed and sleep. I feel more or less better this morning, just a bit weak and such. I have no idea what happened or why but I am going to try and take better care of myself from now on. Since it happened I have also been hungry a lot, which I am not normally. 

My sister thinks it could have been a silent migraine, I guess that seems the most likely thing.


----------



## lille

Loopy, that does sound scary. Is there like a nurse hotline or something you can call just see if you should go in to get checked out?


----------



## GhostEater

I'm a hypochondriac so I'll always say "get checked out" but Ive had odd silent migraines twice before. It's different for different people but for me it was a growing blind spot that made it hard to focus on anything. Everything was being covered by this white purple static blob. Both times it happened because I was really stressed out. The first time I hadn't had anything to eat for a long time, I'd gotten crappy sleep, and things weren't going great. Getting something in my stomach really helped. The second time I was just having a really bad day and had to just wait it out til my vision came back. 

But like I said, I'm a hypochondriac so you know my advice!


----------



## Fuzzy

Did I mention that after using a 32G gauge needle for so long, that using a 23G needle feels like I've jabbed myself with a 10 penny nail. Ouch!


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm so tired. Like driving to work and thinking I might have to pull over so I don't fall asleep at the wheel tired.


----------



## lille

Surlysomething said:


> I'm so tired. Like driving to work and thinking I might have to pull over so I don't fall asleep at the wheel tired.



I have had to do that a few times the past couple weeks. I've either stopped and bought an energy drink, or just pulled over and walked around a bit, because I was actually starting to fall asleep at the wheel. Definitely not fun.


----------



## Oona

Friday night, the axle in my car broke. I didn't realize it was the axle so I didn't have my foot on the brake. My car rolled backwards into traffic. I panicked and pushed it into a parking lot. That was my biggest mistake. I was on the couch all day yesterday. Woke up this morning and couldn't move. So hubster took me to the ER. 

6 hours, a morphine shot, and three Rx for pain medications later... I'm home and off work until Thursday. I'm worried that having to take this time off work will get me in trouble, possibly fired. The ER doctor mentioned going on disability, and while that might make some people feel like there are options, it made me panic. Ugh.


----------



## Happenstance

I have had persistent swelling my tonsils and pain in one of my wisdom teeth that almost certainly needs to come out, and because I won't have the time to address either of these things for another four weeks at least, I've been eating ibuprofen like candy.


----------



## lille

My whole body hurts. I feel like I got hit by a truck. And I have no idea why, I'm either fighting off/have the flu or my body has finally given up due to stress and lack of sleep.


----------



## Saoirse

My coworker was doing some yoga poses during our lunch break and I was being goofy, trying to imitate her. Now Im a little sore!


----------



## Surlysomething

Sorry, I missed this somehow.

It's pretty scary, right? It's improved lately for me because i've been going to bed a bit earlier, but still. 





lille said:


> I have had to do that a few times the past couple weeks. I've either stopped and bought an energy drink, or just pulled over and walked around a bit, because I was actually starting to fall asleep at the wheel. Definitely not fun.


----------



## Fuzzy

I don't really trust myself now that I can fall asleep so easily. Luckily, my work assists me with mass transit and pays my train ticket to and from work. 

I fall asleep on the train alot. Missed my stops a few times. :doh:


----------



## Surlysomething

I hear you. With all my health issues i'm extremely tired most of the time and on my drive to work in the morning, if I have my heat up and the windows closed I get very heavy lidded. As soon as I feel even remotely like that I unroll the window and turn the heat off. 

At home, I fall asleep on the couch pretty much every night when I get home. I don't even fight it anymore. Haha



Fuzzy said:


> I don't really trust myself now that I can fall asleep so easily. Luckily, my work assists me with mass transit and pays my train ticket to and from work.
> 
> I fall asleep on the train alot. Missed my stops a few times. :doh:


----------



## moore2me

Happenstance said:


> I have had persistent swelling my tonsils and pain in one of my wisdom teeth that almost certainly needs to come out, and because I won't have the time to address either of these things for another four weeks at least, I've been eating ibuprofen like candy.


 

Dear Happenstance, I too take Ibuprofen and have been using it for 40+ years (when it was originally prescription). Since you're taking repeated doses, it is important not to take it on an empty stomach. A few crackers and cheese or some fruit is enough to help prevention stomach irritation from repeated doses.

Also, if you need to have a tooth (or teeth) taken out and they are causing a little pain - you probably will need to be on an antibiotic before the dentist will take the tooth. (Contact your dentist or the dentist you plan to use about getting a prescription.)


----------



## fritzi

Happenstance said:


> I have had persistent swelling my tonsils and pain in one of my wisdom teeth that almost certainly needs to come out, and because I won't have the time to address either of these things for another four weeks at least, I've been eating ibuprofen like candy.



I've had tonsil & sore throat issues ever since I was a kid and will still get them whenever anything like a cold is in the offing. In addition - because of a botched orthodontist job as a teenager - one of my molars is slightly off kilter, creating in small pouch which will get sore every once in a while.

Both are admittedly really minor and harmless health glitches. What has been helping me a lot in keeping both in check is peroxide mouth wash - rinsing and gargling with it when either problem only announces itself.

It might be worth trying - because any inflammation in the mouth tends to negatively reinforce others. Get well soon.


----------



## Happenstance

moore2me said:


> Dear Happenstance, I too take Ibuprofen and have been using it for 40+ years (when it was originally prescription). Since you're taking repeated doses, it is important not to take it on an empty stomach. A few crackers and cheese or some fruit is enough to help prevention stomach irritation from repeated doses.
> 
> Also, if you need to have a tooth (or teeth) taken out and they are causing a little pain - you probably will need to be on an antibiotic before the dentist will take the tooth. (Contact your dentist or the dentist you plan to use about getting a prescription.)



I try to avoid having an empty stomach at any point, so I should be doing okay.



fritzi said:


> I've had tonsil & sore throat issues ever since I was a kid and will still get them whenever anything like a cold is in the offing. In addition - because of a botched orthodontist job as a teenager - one of my molars is slightly off kilter, creating in small pouch which will get sore every once in a while.
> 
> Both are admittedly really minor and harmless health glitches. What has been helping me a lot in keeping both in check is peroxide mouth wash - rinsing and gargling with it when either problem only announces itself.
> 
> It might be worth trying - because any inflammation in the mouth tends to negatively reinforce others. Get well soon.



Minor and harmless is hard to convince myself of when the pain is at its worst, but I will try that.

Thanks you two.


----------



## loopytheone

I got the results back from my abdo scan today. The woman doing the scan said it was fine but according to the doctor I have a build up of fat in my liver. They have done a bunch of blood tests on me for my abdo pain, including liver function tests, and according to the blood tests my liver is functioning normally so this surprised me, I have to say.

I'm kinda upset because I don't know what I can do to help with this. Lose weight, I know, but that is not easy for me, especially as my diet is so restricted at the moment anyway. I am intolerant to wheat, corn and dairy and a vegetarian so I eat a lot of fruit and vegetables and not a lot of fatty things anyway. Get more exercise, I guess. Which I will be doing, but still...

Makes me wonder if maybe it is from some medication they had me on a couple of years ago that damaged my liver. At least my liver is functioning fine now though, that is the important thing, right?


----------



## Tad

I am massively far from expert or even educated on livers, but my understanding is that if you are overweight, you probably have fatty deposits in the liver. It seems to be one of those things that doctors like to comment on with great gravity.


----------



## fritzi

Tad said:


> I am massively far from expert or even educated on livers, but my understanding is that if you are overweight, you probably have fatty deposits in the liver. It seems to be one of those things that doctors like to comment on with great gravity.



Actually, that's not necessarily the case. 
Okay, if someone is extremely overweight, then the likelihood is very high.

Otherwise it has a lot to do with genetics, ((trans-)fat rich diet and also which other liver toxic elements you're exposed to. The most commonly known of course is alcohol. But Loopy's assumption that it could be related to medication she had to take makes sense. Even lesser known are environmental toxins starting with simple things like solvents in some paints; if you're overexposed to those you can get fatty liver too.


----------



## one2one

I had a root canal today, which is a lot like getting beat up from the inside out. Because I had to wait five days for the appointment and have been in pain the whole time I finally caved in and filled the prescription for vicodin last night. I've never taken it and wish I hadn't. It was terrible, I had an awful night and woke up feeling like I'd been beat up from the inside out. Basically, ever inch of me hurts.


----------



## loopytheone

Thanks for your advice, everyone. I'm going to try and be more active, as hard as that is, and take better care of myself. Hopefully everything will go well!


----------



## Tad

I think my IBS is getting worse (more sensitive)


----------



## lily352

Tad - Sorry to hear. I have some helpful recipes to get you through a rough patch if needed.


----------



## Oona

I've been in the hospital twice in the last month. And had emergency dental work two days ago. I've missed two days of work in a "no time off" period. My job is on the line and I think I want to run away from life.


----------



## Tracyarts

I have to go for a colposcopy and cervical biopsy next week because my most recent pap smear came back with low-grade abnormal cells. The OB/Gyn says it's nothing too concerning but does need to be investigated further. 

Getting the pap smear was difficult and uncomfortable, so I am absolutely terrified about this test. The nurse explained what is going to happen but I am still not okay with it.


----------



## loopytheone

I've had my sleeping oxygen levels monitored so we will see how that goes. My mum thinks that when I get my sleep sorted out it will probably help with the other health issues I have been having. I hate having to take medication but for now I have to take three different medications a day, two of them I have to take three times a day. And it is difficult, sometimes.


----------



## lucca23v2

I am with you loopy.. I hate taking meds!


----------



## Fuzzy

I bashed my toe saturday and the whole big toenail turned black. My podiatrist took one look at it and told me the nail is coming off Now!

Just call me the nine toe-nailed Fuzzy.


----------



## EMH1701

My doc is doubling my thyroid medication dose. I am not looking forward to the side effects.


----------



## Fuzzy

Fuzzy said:


> I bashed my toe saturday and the whole big toenail turned black. My podiatrist took one look at it and told me the nail is coming off Now!
> 
> Just call me the nine toe-nailed Fuzzy.



Applying neosporin to a place where there is no toenail feels.... like a new toenail is already there. There isn't, but the area is very smooth. Huh.


----------



## loopytheone

I got a letter from the hospital inviting me to have a CPAP machine fitted next month. 

It has been over a year since my debilitating sleep problems started and finally, finally, they have actually decided to do something. Here's hoping it helps.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

YAY! I'm so happy for you, loopy. If you have a hard time with it, don't give up - lots of resources out there to make it work for you. cpaptalk.com is a message board I spent a LOT of time on when I was a new users learning to make things comfortable for myself!


----------



## MsBrightside

loopytheone said:


> I got a letter from the hospital inviting me to have a CPAP machine fitted next month.
> 
> It has been over a year since my debilitating sleep problems started and finally, finally, they have actually decided to do something. Here's hoping it helps.


Fingers crossed for a good outcome for you, loopy. Getting enough sleep makes everything better!


----------



## loopytheone

Thank you both so much! =)


----------



## EMH1701

The stiffness that was in my left knee after spraining it the other year has now moved over to my right hip. Yeah, I know that's not a good sign. I've started doing some yoga poses for the right hip.


----------



## Victoria08

I need to make an appointment with my Doctor to get him to continue my prescription for anxiety medication and I'm worried that he's not going to let me continue on the meds. I had some severe issues with my anxiety a few months back and my Doctor sent me to therapy, which didn't help at all. So then he referred me to a mental health crisis center, and they immediately set me up with a psychiatrist and he put me on Prozac because we realized therapy alone was not going to be helpful for me. Anyway, my regular Doctor doesn't really believe in long-term medication for anxiety and so I'm really worried he'll try to take me off the meds when my prescription runs out at the end of the month. I know he's going to be pissed because the Prozac has definitely contributed to a fairly significant weight gain...I don't want that to be his reason for taking me off the meds.

I know I'm rambling, heh. Just nervous that he's going to stop something that is genuinely helping me. I haven't felt this good in what feels like forever, and I don't want his disappointment in my weight gain to be a reason to take me off the medication.


----------



## loopytheone

Victoria08 said:


> I need to make an appointment with my Doctor to get him to continue my prescription for anxiety medication and I'm worried that he's not going to let me continue on the meds. I had some severe issues with my anxiety a few months back and my Doctor sent me to therapy, which didn't help at all. So then he referred me to a mental health crisis center, and they immediately set me up with a psychiatrist and he put me on Prozac because we realized therapy alone was not going to be helpful for me. Anyway, my regular Doctor doesn't really believe in long-term medication for anxiety and so I'm really worried he'll try to take me off the meds when my prescription runs out at the end of the month. I know he's going to be pissed because the Prozac has definitely contributed to a fairly significant weight gain...I don't want that to be his reason for taking me off the meds.
> 
> I know I'm rambling, heh. Just nervous that he's going to stop something that is genuinely helping me. I haven't felt this good in what feels like forever, and I don't want his disappointment in my weight gain to be a reason to take me off the medication.



Firstly, I definitely identify with this and I am always super nervous about going back to the doctor for such things. But if you are having trouble with your doctor and you don't have similar views on the best course for your treatment, couldn't you find another doctor? I don't know how things work where you are but for me I have had to change doctors a couple of times because of not having the same views on things.

Can't your psychiatrist prescribe your medication independently of your doctor if you asked them? Over here they can. Also, there are many other anti-anxiety medications that might help you and not have as many side effects if things like weight gain are a problem for you. 

Wishing you the best!


----------



## Victoria08

loopytheone said:


> Firstly, I definitely identify with this and I am always super nervous about going back to the doctor for such things. But if you are having trouble with your doctor and you don't have similar views on the best course for your treatment, couldn't you find another doctor? I don't know how things work where you are but for me I have had to change doctors a couple of times because of not having the same views on things.
> 
> Can't your psychiatrist prescribe your medication independently of your doctor if you asked them? Over here they can. Also, there are many other anti-anxiety medications that might help you and not have as many side effects if things like weight gain are a problem for you.
> 
> Wishing you the best!



The psychiatrist that I saw was basically at a mental health crisis walk-in clinic, and he can only prescribe medication 3 months at a time. Because we determined that this is more of a long-term kind of issue, I would have to get a long term prescription from my regular Doctor and not from the clinic's psychiatrist.
I could probably ask for a srcond opinion if my Doctor recommended that I try to handle life without the medication...guess I'll just have to wait and see what he says first.
Thanks for the input, Loopy


----------



## lille

Victoria08 said:


> The psychiatrist that I saw was basically at a mental health crisis walk-in clinic, and he can only prescribe medication 3 months at a time. Because we determined that this is more of a long-term kind of issue, I would have to get a long term prescription from my regular Doctor and not from the clinic's psychiatrist.
> I could probably ask for a srcond opinion if my Doctor recommended that I try to handle life without the medication...guess I'll just have to wait and see what he says first.
> Thanks for the input, Loopy



Definitely consider finding a more long term psychiatrist. Medical doctors do not have the same kind of training when it comes to psychiatric medications. I also definitely recommend trying therapy again. It is the recommended treatment for anxiety. Now that you're on meds it's more likely that you're in a place where you can do the work in therapy and learn how to successfully manage your anxiety. I'm sorry your first therapy experience wasn't a good one, sometimes it can take a few tries to find the right therapist. My first therapist wasn't a good match for me. Don't be afraid to advocate for yourself, you know you better than anyone else.

Edited to add that Prozac is not a medication that you should stop suddenly. If you do decide to come off meds this is one that should be tapered off.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I can't eat anything anymore without excruciating pain, immediate overfullness, bringing up, and a stomach that distends from 34 inches to 46 in less than ten minutes. After years of complaining and seeing every doctor imaginable, my current doctor just smiled calmly and said - we WILL keep going until we figure this out. 

I don't think they will find anything, because if it was "findable" the tests would have showed years ago...but it hurts so much that I can't stop either...


----------



## lille

Mental Health related

For the past few years I was sure I wanted kids. However, the idea of passing on mental health issues is terrifying. I've struggled with depression and anxiety, other family members have been depressed, and I have a cousin who recently diagnosed with schizophrenia. My boyfriend is bipolar, as are his father and grandmother. Any kids we have a pretty much screwed. My boyfriend isn't too worried, his point of view is that he's been through it so we'll be able to identify it early, get the kid help early and will understand what they're going through. I on the other hand would feel so incredibly guilty if my child went through the same pain I did. Interning at a child/adolescent psychiatric hospital and seeing kids at their absolute worst certainly doesn't help.


----------



## loopytheone

lille said:


> Mental Health related
> 
> For the past few years I was sure I wanted kids. However, the idea of passing on mental health issues is terrifying. I've struggled with depression and anxiety, other family members have been depressed, and I have a cousin who recently diagnosed with schizophrenia. My boyfriend is bipolar, as are his father and grandmother. Any kids we have a pretty much screwed. My boyfriend isn't too worried, his point of view is that he's been through it so we'll be able to identify it early, get the kid help early and will understand what they're going through. I on the other hand would feel so incredibly guilty if my child went through the same pain I did. Interning at a child/adolescent psychiatric hospital and seeing kids at their absolute worst certainly doesn't help.



There isn't much advice I can give here other than to say you aren't alone in thinking like this. Me and my sister have always decided that we don't want any biological children and the mental health problems in our immediate problem are part of the reason. My big brother actually committed suicide when I was 13 and I couldn't bring another life into the world and risk it suffering like me or my brother.


----------



## Jah

lille said:


> Mental Health related
> 
> For the past few years I was sure I wanted kids. However, the idea of passing on mental health issues is terrifying. I've struggled with depression and anxiety, other family members have been depressed, and I have a cousin who recently diagnosed with schizophrenia. My boyfriend is bipolar, as are his father and grandmother. Any kids we have a pretty much screwed. My boyfriend isn't too worried, his point of view is that he's been through it so we'll be able to identify it early, get the kid help early and will understand what they're going through. I on the other hand would feel so incredibly guilty if my child went through the same pain I did. Interning at a child/adolescent psychiatric hospital and seeing kids at their absolute worst certainly doesn't help.



Are you suggesting that you have experienced so much pain in your life that you wish you had never been born? I guess I understand your boyfriend's point of view more.


----------



## loopytheone

Jah said:


> Are you suggesting that you have experienced so much pain in your life that you wish you had never been born? I guess I understand your boyfriend's point of view more.



For me, definitely. I spent a huge period of my life wishing every night and every day that I'd just keel over and die or that I'd never been born in the first place. It's only been these last couple of years that those feelings have become occasional rather than common for me. The only reason I am still here is because I had such low confidence I was sure if I tried to end it all then I'd mess it up and just cause myself physical pain and suffering on top of everything else. Even now I can't say I'm glad to be alive and I would never want to be responsible for putting another person through the things I've been through. 

That said, unless you personally feel that way or have felt that way I don't think it is something you can really understand. It isn't based on logic, at least not for me. I can definitely understand people not understanding, if that makes sense.


----------



## Jah

loopytheone said:


> For me, definitely. I spent a huge period of my life wishing every night and every day that I'd just keel over and die or that I'd never been born in the first place. It's only been these last couple of years that those feelings have become occasional rather than common for me. The only reason I am still here is because I had such low confidence I was sure if I tried to end it all then I'd mess it up and just cause myself physical pain and suffering on top of everything else. Even now I can't say I'm glad to be alive and I would never want to be responsible for putting another person through the things I've been through.
> 
> That said, unless you personally feel that way or have felt that way I don't think it is something you can really understand. It isn't based on logic, at least not for me. I can definitely understand people not understanding, if that makes sense.



If medication didn't get rid of your suicidal tenancies then I feel sorry for you. I wasn't aware that someone could feel that bad even with strong medication. There are some people that do really well with treatment and I'm one of those. I must admit, as a schizophrenic I found her post to be offensive. It's not like schizophrenia is some kind of death sentence, plenty of us with the help of treatment manage to live normal lives.


----------



## loopytheone

Jah said:


> If medication didn't get rid of your suicidal tenancies then I feel sorry for you. I wasn't aware that someone could feel that bad even with strong medication. There are some people that do really well with treatment and I'm one of those. I must admit, as a schizophrenic I found her post to be offensive. It's not like schizophrenia is some kind of death sentence, plenty of us with the help of treatment manage to live normal lives.



Well, when I am not on my medication my depression is completely out of control, to the point where I've been told multiple times that there is no point me coming to therapy etc unless I take my medication. The medication makes me capable of fighting the depression and out-thinking it but it is limited as to how much it can help. I can understand why you were offended though, now that you have explained it. I hadn't thought about it like that. I don't doubt that there are plenty of schizophrenic people out there living normal and successful lives, like yourself.


----------



## Surlysomething

She's allowed to feel anyway she wants. Everyone's experience with mental health issues is completely different. I'm not sure why you're taking her experience and making it about yourself.


This thread is for venting and for support, not for judgement.




Jah said:


> If medication didn't get rid of your suicidal tenancies then I feel sorry for you. I wasn't aware that someone could feel that bad even with strong medication. There are some people that do really well with treatment and I'm one of those. I must admit, as a schizophrenic I found her post to be offensive. It's not like schizophrenia is some kind of death sentence, plenty of us with the help of treatment manage to live normal lives.


----------



## Jah

Surlysomething said:


> She's allowed to feel anyway she wants. Everyone's experience with mental health issues is completely different. I'm not sure why you're taking her experience and making it about yourself.
> 
> 
> This thread is for venting and for support, not for judgement.



So if she had made a racist comment it would have been okay because it's a support thread?


----------



## Oona

Jah said:


> So if she had made a racist comment it would have been okay because it's a support thread?



I think you're taking this a little too personal. 

First, it's a "health confession" support thread, so racism wouldn't be tolerated. 

Second, we are all allowed to have our opinions and we are all allowed to disagree if we so choose. But we are all supposed to be adults, which means if someone has a differing opinion then we should accept it as just that... an opinion. 

There is no need to get upset because of something someone said. If it was directed specifically at YOU, then yes, you could get upset, but I don't think Loopy was directing it at you.


----------



## Jah

Oona said:


> I think you're taking this a little too personal.
> 
> First, it's a "health confession" support thread, so racism wouldn't be tolerated.
> 
> Second, we are all allowed to have our opinions and we are all allowed to disagree if we so choose. But we are all supposed to be adults, which means if someone has a differing opinion then we should accept it as just that... an opinion.
> 
> There is no need to get upset because of something someone said. If it was directed specifically at YOU, then yes, you could get upset, but I don't think Loopy was directing it at you.



I didn't say I was upset with Loopy I said what lillie said was offensive. I was suggesting that a person worrying about having a schizophrenic kid is judgemental, which is what lillie by the way implied. I should have a right to have an opinion also.


----------



## lucca23v2

Lille expressed her concern. You have a right to your opinion and a right to express it. You do not have a right to negate her feelings. She stated something that I don't think is offensive to anyone. Her feeling was not about worrying whether she wants to pass any of that on to a child. Most people with any kind of illness whether it is mental or physical worries if they should have children. Most people would not want to subject their kids to the hardships they have had in life. It is a legitimate concern. 

Maybe you are going through something and took this a bit personal, who knows, but I don't see anything offensive in what she expressed.


----------



## youareneverready

I have a MH assessment coming up and as much as I want to be able to go into it with an open mind and co-operative attitude the thought of it exhausts me and feels like going down a road I've already been down enough times and know leads absolutely nowhere. And I know that isn't helpful, but I don't know how to feel differently about it. Before past assessments I have felt hopeful about the prospect of some help and found the subsequent disappointment pretty devastating and felt it set me back, so I guess my brain's trying to protect me on some level but I just feel frustrated because it's like I'm sabotaging it before I've even got there.


----------



## Saoirse

yea its sooooo bad to not want a kid with mental problems. that so racist.

wait.


----------



## Jah

lucca23v2 said:


> Lille expressed her concern. You have a right to your opinion and a right to express it. You do not have a right to negate her feelings. She stated something that I don't think is offensive to anyone. Her feeling was not about worrying whether she wants to pass any of that on to a child. Most people with any kind of illness whether it is mental or physical worries if they should have children. Most people would not want to subject their kids to the hardships they have had in life. It is a legitimate concern.
> 
> Maybe you are going through something and took this a bit personal, who knows, but I don't see anything offensive in what she expressed.



I didn't say she didn't have a right to concern. My opinion is: unless a person has a family history of mental illness that leads to them harming themselves (i.e suidcide) or harming others then it shouldn't be a problem. She mentioned schizophrenia (which genetically has a low rate of being passed on anyway) to be a problem all on its own. 
I've never known of anyone with for example high blood pressure to be concerned about their children getting it.
I have a right to my opinion and I have a right to be offended. You are negating my feelings.


----------



## lucca23v2

Jah said:


> I didn't say she didn't have a right to concern. My opinion is: unless a person has a family history of mental illness that leads to them harming themselves (i.e suidcide) or harming others then it shouldn't be a problem. She mentioned schizophrenia (which genetically has a low rate of being passed on anyway) to be a problem all on its own.
> I've never known of anyone with for example high blood pressure to be concerned about their children getting it.
> I have a right to my opinion and I have a right to be offended. You are negating my feelings.



I think you need to re-read my post. I did not negate your feelings. I simply stated that she has a right to her and that you don;t have a right to negate it. At not point in time did I say that you were wrong in your opinion. I said that her feelings are valid. 

By the way, high blood pressure is something that can easy be avoided even when passed down and reasonably easy to treat. There are other thins that are not as easy to deal with even with meds.

Regardless, you both have a right to your feelings and opinions and no has a right to negate them. 

With that I end my posts on this matter. Good luck.


----------



## Jah

lucca23v2 said:


> I think you need to re-read my post. I did not negate your feelings. I simply stated that she has a right to her and that you don;t have a right to negate it. At not point in time did I say that you were wrong in your opinion. I said that her feelings are valid.
> 
> By the way, high blood pressure is something that can easy be avoided even when passed down and reasonably easy to treat. There are other thins that are not as easy to deal with even with meds.
> 
> Regardless, you both have a right to your feelings and opinions and no has a right to negate them.
> 
> With that I end my posts on this matter. Good luck.



That is very medically ignorant.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

...Back on the topic of health related confessions. 

Got a letter from the Gov saying I had been near someone with active TB.

FREAKED OUT!

Went to doctor, got the stupid skin test and I am negative - but I almost had a fit when I read the damn paper!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

It would be nice if we could get this thread back on topic.






Jah said:


> That is very medically ignorant.


----------



## supersizebbw

IC it really sucks to find out my blood pressure is still high...particularly when in the last couple of months i have made lifestyle changes (eating cleaner and working out) and dropped over 40lbs for betterment of my health. 

Found out at the doctors office yesterday, felt like such a slap in the face especially when i had been working so hard at it.


----------



## loopytheone

supersizebbw said:


> IC it really sucks to find out my blood pressure is still high...particularly when in the last couple of months i have made lifestyle changes (eating cleaner and working out) and dropped over 40lbs for betterment of my health.
> 
> Found out at the doctors office yesterday, felt like such a slap in the face especially when i had been working so hard at it.



Are you on blood pressure medication? I ask because if you have been having trouble with very high blood pressure that doesn't respond well to medication then you might want to ask them to run a test on your kidney protein levels. They did with my mother and found she has a genetic kidney condition that causes her high blood pressure and once they got her on the right medication for that her blood pressure has been much better.

(Also, my grandmother had the same genetic problem but because she was a big lady they never ran any tests on her and told her it was because of her weight. )


----------



## Tad

My mother, who has never exceeded 135 pounds in her entire life, including when pregnant, and who still walks a couple of miles every morning at 77 yo and has always eaten a well balanced, home cooked, diet....has had high blood pressure at least since she was in her late teens (she took lab technician training and practiced on each other--a lot of people thought they were taking measurements wrong until they realized that her blood pressure really was high).

In other words, there are lots of things that may impact your blood pressure, but you can't be sure what is the cause with you in particular. That said, everything you have done should be good for your health in general, so :bow::bow::bow: for all those changes and the work that went into them!

====================================

My confession is that my IBS seems like it might be getting worse, but I'm trying hard to ignore it. I really don't want to find out what more I'll have to avoid in the way of tasty food just to have some internal peace. I already have to stay away from peanuts, beer, wine, anything with processed onion or garlic (which is a huge portion of all pre-prepared food and a fair chunk of restaurant food), and limit how much I have of anything in the bean, cabbage, or leafy greens families (bean family includes soy, so all tofu related things), and have to avoid having too much dietary fat. Oh, and have an allergy to the apple family.

I'm just not ready for more limitations yet. I wonder how much worse it gets before I'm willing to figure out what I need to cut out now?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I really feel for you Tad. I have been diagnosed IBS for years but as my only symptoms are severe bloating and pain, i am considered asymptomatic. I cant eat Any vegetable except cellery and lettuce, and no fruit except blueberries without pain. Meat of any kind, and starches of any kind (with some being way worse)...Everything seems to be a trigger at this point. Preservatives are a huge trigger, meaning i cant even have any premade food at all without an adverse reaction. Considering how much i love to cook the only consolation i have is watching others enjoy food. 

IC there are days i seriously consider stopping eating other then the essential minimum and starve myself until someone takes note that i am VISIBLY not healthy and takes me seriously.


----------



## MsBrightside

supersizebbw said:


> IC it really sucks to find out my blood pressure is still high...particularly when in the last couple of months i have made lifestyle changes (eating cleaner and working out) and dropped over 40lbs for betterment of my health.
> 
> Found out at the doctors office yesterday, felt like such a slap in the face especially when i had been working so hard at it.


So sorry you received bad news after all the positive changes you made. I have a lot of relatives with high blood pressure, and some of them had to try a number of different types of medication and dosages before they found a regimen that worked for them; I hope you find something that works well for you. 


Tad said:


> My confession is that my IBS seems like it might be getting worse, but I'm trying hard to ignore it. I really don't want to find out what more I'll have to avoid in the way of tasty food just to have some internal peace. I already have to stay away from peanuts, beer, wine, anything with processed onion or garlic (which is a huge portion of all pre-prepared food and a fair chunk of restaurant food), and limit how much I have of anything in the bean, cabbage, or leafy greens families (bean family includes soy, so all tofu related things), and have to avoid having too much dietary fat. Oh, and have an allergy to the apple family.
> 
> I'm just not ready for more limitations yet. I wonder how much worse it gets before I'm willing to figure out what I need to cut out now?


My mom has pretty severe IBS, and it sucks. It was really starting to limit the things that she was able to do, like go to the beach or other kinds of outings, but she started taking some kind of new medication this past year and says that it's been like a miracle for her. She visited in August and was able to travel by car all the way from Illinois to Texas and go shopping, etc. without searching for a restroom every 5 minutes, which was very liberating. If you haven't spoken to your doctor about a change in meds lately, it might be worth a shot.

My random health confession: I'm afraid that I'm quite the hypocrite when it comes to going to the doctor and taking medication. I honestly can't remember the last time I saw a doctor regarding my own health, but I think it was about 4 years ago. I really need to schedule some check-ups. And an eye exam. I'm pretty sure those glasses I bought for driving in 2002 or 2003 could use an update.  It's probably time for bifocals--yay! (although most of the time the glasses just sit in a pocket in the door of my car anyway.)


----------



## Saoirse

I know people with IBS, Crohn's and Ulcerative Collitus who have controlled their symptoms, even gotten rid of symptons completely with a macrobiotic diet. There's a workshop coming up at my work.

http://www.kushiinstitute.org/controlling-crohns-colitis/


----------



## loopytheone

I definitely feel you all on the IBS front. Me and my family seem to have some sort of genetic IBS as me, my sister, my mother and my aunt all have adult onset IBS that started at around the same time (early-mid twenties). None of us can eat wheat or corn without pain and bloating etc. 

Additionally, I can't eat anything with sweetcorn, barley, rice or dairy of any kind either. I am also vegetarian so my diet is basically vegetables and potato. I take an anti spasmodic and peppermint oil three times a day and it takes the edge off it a bit. I would advise to anyone with IBS that they try the combination of the two as neither worked individually for me.

Of course.... peppermint tablets = menthol/mint burps. And I'm allergic to menthol. :doh:


----------



## lille

Jah said:


> I didn't say she didn't have a right to concern. My opinion is: unless a person has a family history of mental illness that leads to them harming themselves (i.e suidcide) or harming others then it shouldn't be a problem. She mentioned schizophrenia (which genetically has a low rate of being passed on anyway) to be a problem all on its own.
> I've never known of anyone with for example high blood pressure to be concerned about their children getting it.
> I have a right to my opinion and I have a right to be offended. You are negating my feelings.




So schizophrenia actually does have a pretty strong genetic component. And while a large number of people with schizophrenia can do extremely well with meds, it doesn't make it any less painful to see my cousin drop to nearly half his normal weight, to know that he had locked himself inside a closet for who knows how long, and to see my aunt struggle while she tries to get him into treatment. Schizophrenia really a big concern for me, however it was just another example of how prevalent mental illness is in my family. 

My high school boyfriend stopped me in the middle of a suicide attempt. I self harmed for years and still struggle with it. My boyfriend had to take a gun from his dad, who had it to his head, while he was surrounded my a swat team in the back yard.

I'm in the process of becoming a therapist. I know that mental illness is not the end of the world. However, it doesn't mean I wouldn't feel guilty and feel like I gave my kids something that is going to cause them to suffer if they had a major mental illness. It's not a totally rational thought, but it's still how I feel.


----------



## loopytheone

I confess that I am struggling with my new CPAP machine. 

After a year of struggling with falling asleep in the day all the time I finally got diagnosed with mild sleep apnea (they think it probably only appears as mild because I am young and very sensitive to my oxygen levels so I'm waking myself up before the oxygen goes extremely low). I've had my CPAP machine for a few days and it really helps when I use it, I feel awake in a way I haven't in over a year and I don't get tired in the day like normal. But... the mask hurts my face and I find it really hard to breathe with it on. Plus every now and again I will move and air will escape from the mask and smack me in the eye. I wake up in the middle of the night with my lip/under nose bit red raw.

I wear it for about three hours a night or so at the moment because I struggle to cope with wearing it any longer...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Hey loopy - cpaptalk.com is where I went when I was having similar issues. They helped me sort it out. Some masks do take at least a few days to adjust to. But there are literally dozens of kinds of masks out there - don't settle for one that isn't comfortable. They all have a 30 day manufacturers warranty, so if it doesn't work, return it to your DME - and don't let them tell you "your insurance won't cover a second one" or any BS like that - point out it's still under manufacturers warranty and you're asking them to exchange it for one that might work better for you. It shouldn't be hard to breathe, either - that could be an indication that you either need more exhale relief (Respironics calls it Aflex, not sure what Resmed calls it anymore... I think EPR?) OR that your prescribed pressure is too low. A different type of mask has the potential to help that "not enough air" feeling as well. 

I'm not going to lie - it takes a while to get the right mask/machine combination, but once you get it - you'll wonder how you ever slept without it. Hang in there.


----------



## loopytheone

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hey loopy - cpaptalk.com is where I went when I was having similar issues. They helped me sort it out. Some masks do take at least a few days to adjust to. But there are literally dozens of kinds of masks out there - don't settle for one that isn't comfortable. They all have a 30 day manufacturers warranty, so if it doesn't work, return it to your DME - and don't let them tell you "your insurance won't cover a second one" or any BS like that - point out it's still under manufacturers warranty and you're asking them to exchange it for one that might work better for you. It shouldn't be hard to breathe, either - that could be an indication that you either need more exhale relief (Respironics calls it Aflex, not sure what Resmed calls it anymore... I think EPR?) OR that your prescribed pressure is too low. A different type of mask has the potential to help that "not enough air" feeling as well.
> 
> I'm not going to lie - it takes a while to get the right mask/machine combination, but once you get it - you'll wonder how you ever slept without it. Hang in there.



Thanks so much for the support, it really means a lot. I don't know anybody who has a CPAP machine so I don't really know what it is supposed to be like or anything like that. They basically set you up with a mask and a machine, tell you how to turn it off and on, and then say they'll see you in a few months time to discuss if it helped. 

I will definitely check out that website. I got my machine on the NHS and I think they have three different types of mask, from what I remember. One that covers your nose kinda like a cup, one that covers the mouth and nose and one that goes up your nose, I think? I know they calibrated the machine for me by checking my oxygen levels and such when I used it one night so maybe it is just hard for me to exhale? I know I have started to dread going to bed because my face hurts so much from the mask and I can barely sleep...

Like I said, thanks for the advice!


----------



## bigmac

loopytheone said:


> ...
> 
> I will definitely check out that website. I got my machine on the NHS and I think they have three different types of mask, from what I remember. One that covers your nose kinda like a cup, one that covers the mouth and nose and one that goes up your nose, I think? I know they calibrated the machine for me by checking my oxygen levels and such when I used it one night so maybe it is just hard for me to exhale? I know I have started to dread going to bed because my face hurts so much from the mask and I can barely sleep...
> 
> Like I said, thanks for the advice!



Did they let you try the various types of mask? I couldn't stand the nose only type -- but can deal with the full face type. 

I used to sleep on my side and when I first used my machine I'd roll on to my side and the mask would be smushed into my face. I had to learn to sleep flat on my back with only one thin pillow. Routing the hose behind my headboard and then straight down allowed me to loosen up the straps without loosing a seal.

Bottom line -- experiment until you find an arrangement that works for you. Good luck.


----------



## loopytheone

bigmac said:


> Did they let you try the various types of mask? I couldn't stand the nose only type -- but can deal with the full face type.
> 
> I used to sleep on my side and when I first used my machine I'd roll on to my side and the mask would be smushed into my face. I had to learn to sleep flat on my back with only one thin pillow. Routing the hose behind my headboard and then straight down allowed me to loosen up the straps without loosing a seal.
> 
> Bottom line -- experiment until you find an arrangement that works for you. Good luck.



Thanks for the advice and for sharing your experiences with it, it really helps because I was just kinda given the mask and told to get on with it. 

They didn't let me try the other masks at the time but they did mention there are three different types of mask they have so I've made on appointment for this monday to try and see if I can get a different type of one. I sleep on my side as well and that is the main problem I have been having, with the mask either digging into my face or me moving in my sleep and the mask slipping and air escaping. Bur I'm sure I'll find something that works!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

There are DOZENS of types of mask! Three broad categories (nasal mask, nasal pillows, full face mask) - but dozens of various makes & models. Don't settle for one you can't use! Just sets you up for failure. 

There are also pillows made specifically for side sleepers using CPAP, though I've gotten good at just hanging my face off the edge, lol.


----------



## bigmac

BigBeautifulMe said:


> ... though I've gotten good at just hanging my face off the edge, lol.



This. When I just don't feel like sleeping on my back I use one extra-firm pillow and let the front part of my face (and my full-face mask) hang off the edge of the pillow (only works with a very firm pillow).


----------



## Oona

IC the weather change has screwed with my autoimmune disease. The dry air plus the heat has Caused flare ups, and the flare on my left foot decided to crack and bleed last night. 

I'm really glad I'm not working right now so I'm not required to wear shoes. I think I'd cry if I did.


----------



## loopytheone

BigBeautifulMe said:


> There are DOZENS of types of mask! Three broad categories (nasal mask, nasal pillows, full face mask) - but dozens of various makes & models. Don't settle for one you can't use! Just sets you up for failure.
> 
> There are also pillows made specifically for side sleepers using CPAP, though I've gotten good at just hanging my face off the edge, lol.





bigmac said:


> This. When I just don't feel like sleeping on my back I use one extra-firm pillow and let the front part of my face (and my full-face mask) hang off the edge of the pillow (only works with a very firm pillow).



I am having much more success with my new CPAP machine now and I am thinking about getting one of the pillows for side sleepers, so thank you both for your advice!


----------



## Surlysomething

Feeling rough today.

Multiple sclerosis has no schedule...today is upsetting.


----------



## loopytheone

Fell over yesterday and hurt my foot. My toes (minus my big toe) on my left foot kinda bent backwards and took all my weight at the same time as I fell and it really hurt. It is feeling a bit better today, though I have pulled loads of muscles too. I just feel a bit shook up as I've never really hurt myself falling over before.

And what did my mum blame for this? Not the fact that my dog just walked water into the house and I slipped on that, but the fact that I am 'more sedentary' than I was as a teenager and that's why I hurt myself. Nice, huh?


----------



## lucca23v2

So I went yesterday to see the doctor for a consult before getting a sleep test done. Why that is needed I don't know, but anywho I went. While there, my blood pressure was 155 over 83 (high). Not good. So the doctor used a finger pulse ox machine on me. My oxygen was a 92, apparently that is border line since it is suppose to be at a 95, anything 90 and below is bad, so at a 92, I am on he line.

So because of the HBP and the low oxygen, now I have to see a cardiologist! Apparently that combination can indicate a heart condition. This means a stress test and maybe a heart monitor for 24 hour. UGH!!!!!!!! I HATE GOING TO THE DOCTOR! 

My aunt was right, why find out what is going to kill you when we all have to die at some point.. just enjoy it..lol *J/K*

Getting old while fat sucks ass! 

(not that old.. I am 42)


----------



## luvmybhm

hi loopy. i know i am a bit behind on the cpap advice but thought you would want to know...

when my hub went for his sleep test part of what they monitor is not just how often you breathe or not, but how you breathe when you sleep..ie do you breathe out your nose, out your mouth, both...etc. they base the type of mask they recommend on how you breathe.

hub got the triangle shaped mask that covers his nose only. he is able to sleep with his mouth closed, so they said that would work for him. my brother, who also has one, was given the mask that covers his whole face as he is prone to sinus issues and his nasal passages are not always clear enough to breathe without opening his mouth as well. 

you may want to consult with your cpap provider on the type of mask you need and not just choose one randomly.


----------



## Surlysomething

I lost my balance this morning and spilled half a cup of coffee into an accordian file at work filled with payables.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm taking diuretics for terrible leg swelling from my mobility issues. They help get rid of a lot of the water, but they come with awful side effects for me. One of which is painful acne. I feel 13 all over again.  

Probably doesn't help that i'm incredibly stressed out at work and my family situation is awful. Sometimes life keeps kicking you when you're down...like it's not enough that I have MS, y'know?


:really sad:


----------



## loopytheone

Somehow strained my back at work. It really, really hurts, all the way into my neck. 

Need a better back.


----------



## Tad

That sucks, Loopy. Annoying though it is, do give it time to recover. It is so easy to re-damage and make worse back problems by doing too much too soon 

And once you are doing better, maybe look into some stretches and exercises for backs? If work has a fair amount of leaning and lifting (as I'd imagine it would), and given that you are fairly busty, putting time into a strong back might be a good investment -- annoying as all that sort of thing is.


----------



## loopytheone

Tad said:


> That sucks, Loopy. Annoying though it is, do give it time to recover. It is so easy to re-damage and make worse back problems by doing too much too soon
> 
> And once you are doing better, maybe look into some stretches and exercises for backs? If work has a fair amount of leaning and lifting (as I'd imagine it would), and given that you are fairly busty, putting time into a strong back might be a good investment -- annoying as all that sort of thing is.



I know you are right, I am going to have to try and take it easy with all the cleaning and stuff I need to get done today. I'm not going to be any good to anyone if I'm hobbling around like an old lady! 

It does involve a lot of stretching and leaning and repetitive movements, which I think is what hurt my back yesterday. You are right, I probably should try and look into some back strengthening exercises. Thank you for the advice!


----------



## Tad

Sad though it is to admit it, I'm of an age where back care becomes a normal topic of conversation *sigh*


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Sounds like a time for supervisor loopy to delegate to her little minions at the farm!


----------



## MsBrightside

loopytheone said:


> Somehow strained my back at work. It really, really hurts, all the way into my neck.
> 
> Need a better back.


Sorry that you're having to deal with this, loopy. Back pain makes it difficult to do so many ordinary things that we take for granted, and the healing process seems to take forever! 



Tad said:


> Sad though it is to admit it, I'm of an age where back care becomes a normal topic of conversation *sigh*


LOL. I'm not sure I talk about it that much, but I'm a lot more aware of it perforce than I used to be. A couple of times a year, my back will hurt like crazy for a few days, and the cause is not always obvious. One time it started suddenly while I was folding laundry, which doesn't really seem like a high-risk activity. 



Xyantha Reborn said:


> Sounds like a time for supervisor loopy to delegate to her little minions at the farm!


Good advice, but for the little red hen types among us, it may help to brace an arm against a countertop, wall, piece of furniture, etc. when you bend over. I also find it helpful to bend my knees instead of my back whenever possible.

Anyway, I hope the pain subsides quickly and that you figure out a way to minimize the chances that it might happen again in the future.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I took several weeks of naproxin for my plantar facititis...

And, instead of the associated stomach upset they worries about, my stomach swelling decreased visibly, pain stopped, and i actually got an appetite...

I am so thrilled to have found another key to the puzzle of my stomach pain. Im going to go talk to my doctor about it in a few weeks (got the meds from a walkin) to understand possible reasons as well as to figure out if there is a low impact, less long term health risk anti inflammatory i can turn to in order to moderate the pain on occassion. Zantac has antiinflamm properties in terms of histamine blockers in the intestine (its an off the counter application, meaning im using it not for what it is generally persribed for) but even that made my life bearable.

Hopefully there is a clue there and perhaps a pain management tool...


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I took several weeks of naproxin for my plantar facititis...
> 
> And, instead of the associated stomach upset they worries about, my stomach swelling decreased visibly, pain stopped, and i actually got an appetite...
> 
> I am so thrilled to have found another key to the puzzle of my stomach pain. Im going to go talk to my doctor about it in a few weeks (got the meds from a walkin) to understand possible reasons as well as to figure out if there is a low impact, less long term health risk anti inflammatory i can turn to in order to moderate the pain on occassion. Zantac has antiinflamm properties in terms of histamine blockers in the intestine (its an off the counter application, meaning im using it not for what it is generally persribed for) but even that made my life bearable.
> 
> Hopefully there is a clue there and perhaps a pain management tool...



That is absolutely wonderful! :happy:


----------

